# Magic Against Will: The Last Battle



## Tagore (Jun 12, 2002)

Hi folks!
I'm sorry for anyone interested, but this game is already full. We are restarting a game that we had not time to continue because everyone is busy. It will be played in Portuguese, but any comments from anyone who understands it will be well accepted. There is a special thread for that in http://test.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=15026
 

Maybe later we can open for new players.


----------



## Tagore (Jun 12, 2002)

*Jonaz' Rulez !*

Ae galera!
Só pra formalizar, vou colocar algumas regras iniciais antes de começar o jogo. Essa parte vai ser constantemente atualizada até equilibrarmos o modo de jogar:

1. Eu mando.  
2. Vocês obedecem.  
3. Para Metagame utilize (parênteses).
4. Para mandar mensagens particulares para o mestre utilizem meu ICQ.
5. A rolagem de dados será baseada na Honestidade dos jogadores, isto é, todo dano e todo save feitos por vcs será dividido por dois. 
6. Tentem dinamizar o jogo mandando ações completas.
7. Estaremos disponibilizando um Grid tipo batalha naval para movimentação em breve.
8. O jogo continua apenas quando todos os personagens se pronunciarem, exceto se não for possível se alguém que estiver morto ou algo assim.

As regras podem ser alteradas a qualquer momento a critério do mestre.

Se ninguém desistiu ainda, que o jogo começe!

P.S. Me mandem suas fichas resumidas por e-mail.


----------



## Tagore (Jun 12, 2002)

*Recapitulando*

Na última aventura três aventureiros se encontraram em meio a uma emboscada de ladrões na estrada. Juntos, conseguiram se salvar e acabaram chegando na famosa cidade de Fading Cloud conhecida por sua antiga resistência e aversão à magia.
   Parados pelos guardas da torre, acabaram sendo levados ao Capitão da Guarda, depois de alguns empecíclhos, e, recebidos, mais tarde no Castelo do Rei, exceto por um deles, que teve uma divergência com o Capitão.
   Nessa noite, há um terremoto na cidade, e, após uma breve reunião com o Rei, o Capitão, o Anão e o Viajante saem para investigar, partindo para a cidade sagrada, há muito destruída. 
   Logo na saída encontram, inusitadamente, o "excluído" e o grupo, ainda, em desavenças, tenta decidir seu caminho...
(essa é a deixa!)


----------



## sty (Jun 12, 2002)

*Ações do Anão!*

Vou pegar minhas coisas (mácigas) na quarita. (Conferir se está tudo certo. Está tudo certo.)
Pergunto para o Capitão (Maurício):
" O caminho é longe para a cidade abandonada!? 
 Como chegamos lá!?"
E falo pra seguirmos caminho o mais rápido possível!!


----------



## Duorin III (Jun 13, 2002)

Muito bem! Devemos tomar cuidado ao entrar no local! Cidades que antes foram sagradas e seguras e que depois são destruidas, elas se tornam profanas e perigosas! Olhos atentos meus caros, pois o antigo e pertubado pode esconder em suas profundesas males inimagináveis! Mas não nos pertubemos ao longo desta viagem. Muitas outras coisas deverão ser ponderadas e refletidas entre nós. Ah o céu! sempre a nos agraciar com suas infinitas e belíssimas formas de núvens! Apreciem amigos! Pois é nestes momentos de incerteza e angústia que nessecitamos de um alento para os nossos corações! Sorriam pois Ehlonna nos agracia com presentes alvos e alados!! Olhem!


----------



## Tagore (Jun 13, 2002)

*tempo*

Vocês olham para o céu e percebem o mais belo azul preenchido por grandes porções de nuvens muito brancas. O campo aberto permite uma ampla sensação de liberdade e espaço. O tempo está bastante claro, porém seco e quente, e os raios de sol chegam a incomodar a os olhos. A estrada de terra levanta muita poeira que suja suas roupas e as vezes chega a incomodar a respiração, o que não os preocupa, pois lhes faz lembrar que seus odres ainda estão cheios...


----------



## Illuminae (Jun 13, 2002)

_Tira seu elmo que estava preso a mochila e coloca na cabeca._ 

Fica na fronteira com a floresta élfica, Sty, nao sao muitos dias de viagem, nao o suficiente pra cansar uma anão, provavelmente.


----------



## Illuminae (Jun 13, 2002)

(jonas, esse e o exemplo que nego deu pra quando rolar  dado)



> Players roll.
> 
> Skills:
> PC: Bernlin goes over to the rotting old chest and searches for anything of value.
> ...


----------



## Illuminae (Jun 13, 2002)

_O capitão acena com a cabeça e um dos guardas se aproxima  de Sty com um saco._ 

confira tudo antes de partirmos, Sty


----------



## Illuminae (Jun 13, 2002)

*(So um pouco de ooc, ok, Out Of Character)*



> exceto por um deles, que teve uma divergência com o Capitão.




(pow jonas, que resumo vagaba, hein? Nao houve desntendimento. Ninguem entra na cidade com magia , ele nao quis deixar suas coisas fora, nao entrou, so isso. Por essa resistencia, ele pareceu suspeito, entao os guardas foram orientados pra ficarem de olhos nelee mante-lo fora da cidade.

Anyway, tira akele convite pra neguinho comentar aki, senao vai encher de gente falando coisa. Vou criar um thread pra metagame que nem meu comentario acima, ok?)

*De volta pro Personagem*


----------



## sty (Jun 13, 2002)

*(Foi mal)*

(Foi mal galera, minha ficha tá com o Jonas e não lembro o nome de vcs... por ento vai capitão, viajante, e ladrão, ok!?)

Sty
Confiro minhas coisas, e olho para o céu estupefado com a beleza que meu novo amigo coneguiu me mostrar.

"Já vi céus tão bonitos qto este de hj, mas nunca com tanta emoção, obrigado, amigo,  por me mostrar essa nobre beleza.
Ehlonna nos agracia com esta beleza!
E Moradin nos proteje com sua força!"

Com tudo pronto...
"Devemos ir agora, amigos."


----------



## Illuminae (Jun 13, 2002)

Duorin III said:
			
		

> *Muito bem! Devemos tomar cuidado ao entrar no local! Cidades que antes foram sagradas e seguras e que depois são destruidas, elas se tornam profanas e perigosas! *




Lugares como as ruínas da cidade sagrada nao ofereceriam nada alem de descanso para  
a viagem e memorias, se nao fosse pela existência corruptora da *magia.*


----------



## Patrick (Jun 13, 2002)

*O Ladrão se amansa*

PATRICK, o ladrão, DIZ:
Hey pessoal, para aonde vocês irão? Por que voltaram tão rápido?

Pensei que ficariam mais tempo negociando?

De qualquer forma, PARA AONDE VAMOS? hehehehe Irei junto não é mesmo?

Ah... e... amigo soldado... capitão, não sei seu nome... queria pedir desculpas quanto ao ocorrido aqui fora.

A questão é que não confio muito nos outros. E as minahs posses são tudo o que tenho. Neste caminho conheci estes amigos. E vi um deles(APONTO PARA O DRUIDA, me esquecid seu nome foi mal....) ajudar ao outro(aponto para o anão) sem nem se conhecerem antes, e então... vi que eram confiáveis e tentei ajudá-los para mostrar que também era confiável.

Então, quero que você agora entenda o pq não quis deixar minhas coisas. Não espero perdão , apenas compreensão. E espero poder ajudá-los nesta jornada.

Então o que me diz?

(o meu personagem acabou de fazer a ação mais difícil de toda a sua vida. Ele falou sobre seus sentimentos e além de tudo pediu desculpas. Vocês percebem que ele parece sentir uma certa dificuldade em falar tudo isto. Mas quando ele termina você reparam que ele se sente mais aliviado.)


----------



## Duorin III (Jun 13, 2002)

(gente meu nome é Duorin III se não perceberam seus trashes)
Não há problemas para quem se redime de seus erros com palavras que para mim, pareceram tão verdadeiras! O orgulho é o primeiro obstáculo para alcançar a sabedoria. Digo então que eu Duorin III, filho de Duorin II, senhor e Rei das terras selvagens, aceito suas sinceras desculpas perante meus olhos e meu coração, que leviandades sejam ponderadas em sua mente antes de as fazer meu caro Patrick, pois em tempos de guerra é em nossos atos que devemos mostrar quem somos, e não em nossas palavras. (olhando para o capitão) Se há alguém aqui que merece ter suas desculpas(agora olhando para Patrick) é o Capitão. Pois que devemos ganhar sua confiança antes de mais nada! Ai que devamos nos ater à nossas reflexões perante o que o mundo nos mostra, pois o tempo, e só o tempo pode sicatrizar feridas ainda abertas e abrandar certas mágoas meu caro Capitão. Elohnna está dando sempre sua graça, mesmo até à aqueles que não a enxergam, seja por cegueiras da batalha da vida, seja pela sua própria estupidez e ignorância! (e abro um grande sorrizo para os dois, quer estejam me encarando ou não, e sigo com o cavalo, que em vez de bater em suas ancas para andar, eu falo com ele algumas coisas perto do ouvido)


----------



## Patrick (Jun 13, 2002)

*Patrick fala sorridente:
Sim Duorin, minhas palavras são sinceras... embora difíceis de serem ditas e talvez aí a prova de sua veracidade.

E sei que minhas maiores desculpas se voltam ao representante desta cidade e é principalmente a ele que dirijo a minha retratação.

Então se pudermos ser companheiros ao menos de estrada, assim como percebo já ser de Duorin, que para mim é o justo, estarei contente.

Então, serei eu um obstáculo a você(me dirigindo ao maurício, capitão, sei lá o nome...)


----------



## Illuminae (Jun 13, 2002)

_O "capitao" olha pra Duorin, apenas os olhos visiveis pelo elmo, e mesmo assim avermelhados pelo vidro que os cobre. Com a mao direita ele levanta o visor com o vidro._ 



> Então, quero que você agora entenda o pq não quis deixar minhas coisas. Não espero perdão , apenas compreensão. E espero poder ajudá-los nesta jornada.




Voce nao cometeu nenhum crime, nao quis deixar seus pertences fora, entao nao obteve passagem para a cidade.

Se voce tivesse tentado entrar na cidade,  seria preso, como qualquer um que tentasse tal coisa sem permissao.

Se quiser minha confianca, tera muitas chances de me demontrar nesta viagem. Mas vera que em minha cidade nao sobrevivemos a tanto sem aprender a desconfiar de tudo e de todos.

Voce ser amgo do anao e um ponto a seu favor.

Agora vamos.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 13, 2002)

*SAINDO DA CIDADE*

* Patrick fala decidido:
Então vamos, vamos para este lugar do qual falam.
Tenho certeza que poderei ser útil nesta empreitada. É algo relacionado à esta guerra que acontece? Bem, assim pergunto devido ao fato de Duorin e Sty terem viajado até aqui para tratar destes assuntos.

Mas vamos, vocês explicam no caminho, ladrões estão pela frente e é melhor irmos antes que alguém veja e arme algo. 

Claro, se armarem algo, melhor par nós que teremos exercício.


----------



## Tagore (Jun 13, 2002)

*Partida*

Finalmente em harmonia, o grupo parte pela estrada a oeste. Se afastando algumas milhas da torre, algumas árvores começam a aparecer e o terreno fica mais verde. Porém, passada a manhã, o sol se torna mais forte e o calor é incômodo, quando o grupo decide parar para uma breve refeição.
Continuando após várias horas de viagem, a noite cai e vcs param para  descansar. (decidam os turnos, etc)
Durante a refeição, O Capitão, (se concordar) faz um pequeno desenho da região na terra a pedidos dos seus companheiros...


----------



## Duorin III (Jun 13, 2002)

Bem, vendo mais ou menos pelo seu esboço capitão, em dois dias nós chegamos lá... Bom, eu gostaria de ser o primeiro do turno de guarda se os senhores concordarem, pois Ehlonna precisa ser honrrada pelas minhas preces pela manhã, e para tal necessitarei de um descansso sem interrupções, salvo é claro alguma ameaça de perigo no meio da noite, para isso cavalheiros, faço questão que me acordem. 
Sem o devido descansso não poderei ser digno de receber sua graça, e o ar matinal de uma noite bem dormida é que me dá as condições.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 13, 2002)

*Turnos*

* Patrick começa a falar como se utilizasse apenas um fôlego:

Bem, somos quatro e quatro turnos seriam o ideal. Para mim tanto faz qual turno. Desde que eu não seja do primeiro, afinal, Duorin pediu para ser o primeiro... bem, tanto faz para mim.

Então Duorin vem primeiro e eu em segundo, isto se nenhum de vocês quererem mais o segundo que eu, então eu trocarei com boa vontade, e nocaso de alguém querer o posto de DUorin, já não acho tão agradável a idéia por nõa poder conceder o lugar dos outros.

Então acho que todos concordamos com DUorin em primeiro, Sty em segundo, eu em terceiro e o capitão em quarto certo?


----------



## Illuminae (Jun 14, 2002)

*Artan:*

Concordo.

_Artan faz a fogueira a noite, apos explicar como e a regiao para os outros._ 

(tenho wilderness lore)


----------



## Patrick (Jun 14, 2002)

* Patrick arruma um lugar mais fofo para se deitar e usa de seus agasalhos(caso esteja frio). Usa o poder de seu ROBE OF BLENDING, para que as suas armas não possam ser vistas. Tudo isto enquanto Artan explica sobre o caminho. E diz:
   - Me acordem quando for minha vez.
* Patrick tenta dormir.


----------



## Duorin III (Jun 14, 2002)

*O primeiro a fazer a ronda*

Estarei por perto compaheiros, qualquer coisa me chamem ao alto e eu responderei, em quanto eu estiver de vigilha, provavelmente não estarei aqui, sentado, com ESSES olhos abertos como o de costume, mas ao contrário do que parece, ficarei tão atento quanto uma águia que caça. Descanssem, pois os campos oferecem um leito calmo à luz das estrelas. (Jonas, espero todos se deitarem, para me transformar em uma águia como foi dito)


----------



## Patrick (Jun 14, 2002)

* Patrick suspeita das palavras usadas pelo Duorin e pelo que ele já viu. Daonde ele está tenta ver o que duorin irá fazer, imaginando que irá usar magia de alguma forma.


----------



## sty (Jun 14, 2002)

*Re: Questão da Guerra*



			
				Patrick said:
			
		

> ** É algo relacionado à esta guerra que acontece? Bem, assim pergunto devido ao fato de Duorin e Sty terem viajado até aqui para tratar destes assuntos.
> *



Durante a viagem:
Estou bastante contente por vc ter se entendido com o Capitão.
Isto será bom pra todos nós!
E sim, caro Patrick, nossos assuntos aqui são sobre a guerra. O que não é bom (estou bem sério neste momento). Vc irá saber de mais detalhes com o tempo.

À noite nos turnos:
Posso ser o 2º nos turnos.
Durante meu turno faço minhas orações à Moradin e Heroneous.
Peço paz para meu povo, e força para todo o grupo nesta nossa empreitada.


----------



## Illuminae (Jun 14, 2002)

> Vc irá saber de mais detalhes com o tempo.




_Artan imediatamente olha para Sty com um olhar severo...

Fica em silêncio por um segundo..._ 

Sty, Patrick ja foi dormir tendo pedido para ser o segundo. Voce esta destraido demais para um guerreiro falando sobre *guarda.* 

Se quiser, ainda pode ficar em 4o no meu lugar.

Quer?


----------



## Tagore (Jun 14, 2002)

*Re: O primeiro a fazer a ronda*



			
				Duorin III said:
			
		

> *Descanssem, pois os campos oferecem um leito calmo à luz das estrelas. (Jonas, espero todos se deitarem, para me transformar em uma águia como foi dito) *




A noite está calma e o céu estrelado. É possível escutar o som de alguns grilos e outros incetos. Bate uma leve brisa no ar. Todos se deitam e rapidamente começam a dormir devido ao cansaço do primeiro dia dia de viagem estafante, exceto Patrick, que antes de cair no sono, ainda consegue ter uma estranha visão. Duorin se abaixa e de um salto se transforma em uma águia que sobe rápidamente ao céu e cruza a lua como um cometa.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 14, 2002)

* tendo bons sonhos, roncando alegre pela noite


----------



## Tagore (Jun 14, 2002)

(Todos estão dormindo, exceto Dourin. Sty tem que resolver como ficou a troca com Artan.)


----------



## sty (Jun 14, 2002)

**

_Sty olha tão severo qto Artan o olhou.
Pode ficar com o 2º turno, como queria, Capitão.
Mas estou muito mais atento do que vc imagina...

E qto a Patrick, não falei nada de importante, e ele em mais ou menos tempo, nos acompanhando irá saber de mais detalhes sim, não por mim, ou por vc, mas pelas nossas ações como grupo._


----------



## Tagore (Jun 14, 2002)

*do céu...*

Duorin, após cerca de uma hora rodeando o "acampamento" observa um pequeno foco de luz estático a oeste...


----------



## Duorin III (Jun 14, 2002)

(Tento distinguir a intensiadade e o caráter luminoso desta luz, se é uma fogueira, ou uma tocha, ou várias. E tento tb enchergar se existe qualquer coisa suspeita que possa estar entre nosso acampamento e este foco de luz. Está muito longe? Quanto tempo levaria para ir lá e voltar? Não quero arriscar deixar o acampamento sem bons motivos e boas sircustâncias...)


----------



## Patrick (Jun 14, 2002)

* Patrick começa a sonhar com uma linda mulher com uma manto fino dançando. Então ela passa por uma porta que se abre sozinha. Uma porta de pedra muito grande. Quando ele vê  a mulher desaparece e aparece um dragão em cima do tesouro.
O dragão pergunta:
-Você quer o tesouro criatura insignificante?
Patrick mente e diz:
- Não, eu quero a dançarina.
-Você não pode ter ela.
- Então você pode me dar o tesouro? - pergunta patrick meio sem jeito.
Então ele muda de sonho tão rápido e remotamente quanto este começou.


----------



## Illuminae (Jun 15, 2002)

_Artan se aproxima de Sty e fala claramente, mas num tom quase sussurrado..._ 



			
				sty said:
			
		

> Pode ficar com o 2º turno, *como queria*, Capitão.
> *Mas estou muito mais atento do que vc imagina...*




É mesmo? Então porque vc diz que eu quero seu turno, se na verdade *eu ofereci o meu caso vc o quisesse?* 

Quanto ao que o nosso companheiro de viagem roncando ali deve saber ou nao, chegue mais perto e fale mais baixo quando for tratar desse assunto, para ele não ficar desconfiado.

Isso é muito importante para mim, pois é o * meu povo * que está em perigo.

E ja que voce não me respondeu, eu continuarei com 4o, já que os anões já estáo acostumados à escuridão total das cavernas. 

_Artan retira sua armadura e veste uma chainshirt feita de um metal negro, porém muito reluzente, arruma suas coisas, e vai dormir._


----------



## Tagore (Jun 16, 2002)

Duorin III said:
			
		

> *(Tento distinguir a intensiadade e o caráter luminoso desta luz, se é uma fogueira, ou uma tocha, ou várias. E tento tb enchergar se existe qualquer coisa suspeita que possa estar entre nosso acampamento e este foco de luz. Está muito longe? Quanto tempo levaria para ir lá e voltar? *




A luz parece maior do que o que seria feito pelo brilho de uma tocha. Há apenas um foco, e seria necessário cerca de 8 rds para chegar lá. Não parece haver nada suspeito ao redor do acampamento.


----------



## Duorin III (Jun 16, 2002)

*Suspeitando da segurança do local*

Então faço um vou rasante ao redor do nosso acampamento, para ver se tem algo espreitando próximo aos aventureiros. Vejo algo perto deles?


----------



## Tagore (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: Suspeitando da segurança do local*



			
				Duorin III said:
			
		

> *Então faço um vou rasante ao redor do nosso acampamento, para ver se tem algo espreitando próximo aos aventureiros. Vejo algo perto deles? *




Não vê nada.


----------



## Duorin III (Jun 16, 2002)

*espreitando...*

(Bom, então irei me aproximar deste foco luminoso e no meio do trajeto me trasnformarei em uma coruja, que sei que é menos suspeita que uma águia caçando à noite, e pousarei em uma árvore perto desta luz, mas a nas alturas da árvore que eu pousar)


----------



## Tagore (Jun 16, 2002)

Em forma de coruja, vc desce em direção ao foco de luz que, ao se aproximar, percebe ser um fogueira. De cima da árvore, percebe que existem 4 homens dormindo em volta da fogueira.
Um deles esta tremendo muito e seu rosto, voltado para a luz do fogo, está com uma cor escura e seca.


----------



## Duorin III (Jun 16, 2002)

(eu volto, e ainda em forma de coruja, termino de fazer o meu turno de guarda, e comunico susurradamente ao próximo do turno na forma de Durorin, que no caso é o Patrick, da existência deste grupo, e lhe dou os detalhes da cena e a direção, e pesso que não os perturbe, mas que fique atento. Depois vou dormir)


----------



## Tagore (Jun 16, 2002)

*troca de turno*

Patrick acorda e Duorin vai repousar. (o que vai fazer, Patrick?)


----------



## Patrick (Jun 16, 2002)

*com sono e em dúvida... e, claro, camuflando*

- Hey duorin, pq está me acordando? Não era para você chamar o Sty? Afinal, você em primeiro Sty em segundo depois eu e então o Artan... bah, deixa para lá. 
(continuando o diálogo proposto pelo andré)
- Hum, um grupo, tenho que manter os olhos bem abertos, e aproveitarei para as orelhas estarem igualmente ‘‘acesas’’. Descanse bem meu amigo e se prepare , pois, se você acordar, acorde pronto para a batlha. Depois daqueles ladrões, sem classe devo dizer, estou me precavendo contra tudo.

* Patrick se despede de Duorin, usa o seu Manto mágico e se mescla com as sombras, se faz o mais escuro o possível. 
*Me afasto um pouco do acampamento na direção em que duorin disse ter outras pessoas. Quando digo me AFASTAR, falo uns dois passos, de forma que, se alguém vier de lá, eu o encontre bem antes dele chegar aonde o grupo dorme. 
*Vou tentar me esconder o melhor o possível moldando meu corpo ao formato da árvore(Jonas, esta agora não é mágica, eu simplesmente tentarei me acoplar à arvore para dar mais efeito ao Hide).
* Fico em silêncio mortal e me concentro tanto na minha visão, mas, antes da minha visão, me concentro na minha audição. 
* Na mão direita está a minha espada, pronta para o combate. Mas cubro ela com o manto, assim como ao meu corpo inteiro(afinal esotu meclado) de forma que ela não reflita luz. 
* ESTOU PRONTO PARA BATALHA. Todos meus reflexos estão prontos para isto, porém tomo cuidado para não emitir movimentos a alarmes falsos, ou seja, eu esotu procurando reagir aos estímulos certos.


----------



## Duorin III (Jun 16, 2002)

*cacilda foi mal*

( ai gente foi mal me confundi, hehehehehe, agora vai desse modod, depois seus perssoangens me dão uma bronca e ai fica tudo bem )


----------



## Patrick (Jun 16, 2002)

*DEIXANDO CLARO*

( JONAS, quero deixar claro que NÃO ME AFASTEI DA GALERA. Sö Fiquei em uma posição mais perto dos caras avistados, de forma que, se algum deles vier na nossa direção eu pego ele antes dele chegar no pessoal. Mas ficarei perto o suficiente para ver a galera e se tem alguém perto deles. Como estou atento à audição não preciso necessariamento olhar para cá ou para lá.EU CREIO..hehehe)


----------



## Tagore (Jun 17, 2002)

Patrick passa seu turno totalmente concentrado, porém, apesar de sua compreensível preocupação, não ocorre nada de errado.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 17, 2002)

*Próximo turno...*

* Me movimento vagarosamente em direção ao grupo. Com o mesmo cuidado com todo o ambiente. Penso que chamar, quem acordar, afinal, a ordem não mais permanece. Antes eu seria o terceiro e agora fui o segundo. Então, como argumento, chamo aquele que era o segundo. Então decido chamar o Sty.

- Sty...(falo baixo, mais tentando acordá-lo pelo movimento do que pleo barulho). Acorde é seu turno de guarda. Escute, naquela direção Duorin viu homens acampados e dentre eles uma figura muito bizarra que ele próprio não me explicou direito e eu nada entendi pela sonolência. Então mantenha cuidado redobrado. Os turno foram trocados pela confusão de Duorin, você é o terceiro e Artan será o quarto, então, assim que acabar o SEU turno chame o Artan. Boa vigília.

*Patrick(se ol Sty não falar nada) vai dormir se mesclando com as sombras ao lado de seus companheiros(ou seja, usei o manto de camuflagem). Mais uma vez posiciono minha mão perto da espada e a espada coberta de forma que não reflita nada.

- Boa sorte.

* Durmo


----------



## sty (Jun 18, 2002)

*Meu turno*

Está bem Patrick, irei manter atenção na direção em que vc apontou do suspeito grupo.

_Me tentando fazer o máximo de silêncio possível. Escalo uma árvore que seja grande e forte o suficiente para me aquentar. Além de que tenha um local bom para eu me esconder e ainda assim conseguir vigiar os meus amigos e ao contrário da direção do grupo suspeito. (para que se alguum deles venha daquela direção eu estarei de frente pra ele.) Armo meu arco para se acontecer algo eu esteja em posição de ataque. _

(Consiguo ver alguma luz de onde estou fazendo a guarda!?)

_ Desço da árvore em alerta no final de meu turno._

Nos minutos finais de meu turno irei fazer minhas preces à meus deuses. Pedindo sabedoria para resolver os problemas que poderam vir...

Chamo Artan com tranquilidade e conto que Duorin avistou um grupo com 4 pessoas (aponto na direção). Uma delas bizarra pela descrição de Patrick.

* Artan, vc sabe de viajantes de seu povo por esta região!? Acha que devemos fazer algo à respeito agora ou pela manhã qdo todos estiverem descansados!?


----------



## Illuminae (Jun 18, 2002)

*OOC*

(ae galera, vamos ser mais descriivas nas descricoes - merda meu eclado deu pau no "" uhauehuae-, nao, nao e pro daniel. davi, eu e u usamos full plae, u sabe que demorar pra vesir, essas coisas sao legais de descrever aki alvez mais do que na mesa)


----------



## Illuminae (Jun 18, 2002)

> * Artan, vc sabe de viajantes de seu povo por esta região!? Acha que devemos fazer algo à respeito agora ou pela manhã qdo todos estiverem descansados!?




(eu sei jonas?)

_Artan se levanta e olha em volta. _ 

Sty, fique de olho enquanto eu coloco minha armadura.

_Artan coloca sua armadura, e elmo, cinza-escuros, tenta olhar para a direção mostrada (SPOT 7 ) e fala baixo com  o anão:_ 

Talvez akeles sejam integrantes do grupo que procuramos, ninguem da minha cidade não e humano, como a criatura que vc disse que duorin viu.

pode ir dormir, mas nós devemos nos encontrar com eles ao amanhecer, ainda estamos muito perto da minha cidade pra deixar criaturas "bizarras" rondando livremente.

_Artan se posiciona na linha entre nosso acampamenteo e o outro, 5ft ao lado do nosso grupo em volta da fogueira. E faz questao de perceber qualquer som vindo de la, pois nao quer que eles vao embora sem seu conhecimento._

*Caso precise pro resto da noite, 
Listen 25 (15 + 10)
Spot = 10 (take 10)

(OOC: pow galera, se for pra nego descrever mal, que seja o personagem. De cara de cor escura e seca, e remendo, que poderia ser alguem doene o cara ja virou um cara "bizarro". Deem uma olhada no seu wisdom, DUVIDO que alguem aki tenha penal de wisdom, e certamente o duorin  nao tem, portanto, nao ha justificativa. Daqui a pouco aparece um bardo todo colorido, e nego vai dizer que e uma drag queen. Mo telefone sem fio.)


----------



## Tagore (Jun 18, 2002)

*Manhã*

De onde vocês estão não é possível ver nenhuma luz, e nenhum som estranho, além de pequenos roedores noturnos. 
O sol começa a nascer e vocês acordam prontos para uma nova caminhada. Artan sabe que nas estradas entre as cidades há um certo fluxo de comércio, bem reduzido nos últimos meses, porém, viajantes desconhecidos aparecem sempre, de todas as partes.


----------



## Duorin III (Jun 18, 2002)

*Prece para Ehlonna*

Ao acordar ( e ignorando completamente o último comentário do Murrico, vulgo pé GRANDE no saco, mas ainda concordando com o negócio da descrição) me levanto, me espreguiço, tomo um pouco de água do meu odre, e me sento de joelhos, arranco um bocado de folhas da grama e, jogando-as no ar na direção de minha cabeça, falo vez em voz alta, vez em sussurro: " Oh Mãe maior e causa do que é belo e verdejante. Que seu sábio explendor irradie forças benéficas para todas as criaturas que pisam em suas terras e voam em seus céus. Que sua força e luz chegue a mim, fazendo com que todo o meu ser, seja uma mísera extensão de seus delicados e primaverís dedos. Que sua sabedoria esteja presente conosco agora e sempre. --Ehlonna ar i eru i or ilye mahalmar eä tennoio!--(lingua druídica, quer dizer "Ehlonna, que está acima de todos os tronos para sempre!")
Depois disso arrumo as minhas coisas, que são poucas, e espero os outros para partir. 
Sr. Capitão, sobre a confusão de ontem, eu lhe descreverei melhor a cena confundida pelos meu amigos, não era uma coisa TÃO suspeita, é que blá blá blá (descrição do Jonas), e aí eu voltei...


----------



## Patrick (Jun 18, 2002)

(André o mais trash por tentar consertar o que dissemos um para o outro mesmo que ele não saiba ainda o que foi dito)
AO acordar com o Sol na cabeça limpo minha roupa o melhor o possível. Tiro de minha mochila um pouco de ração( carne seca e cereais quaisquer) e como.

Observo com interesse a ação de Duorin III, afinal, não é todo dia que se vê alguém fazendo as coisas que ele faz.

e Explico: Bem, nunca mencionei algo ser suspeito. Na verdade a minha ênfase foi mais na observância de um outro grupo do que a da pessoa com características ressaltadas, as quais coloquei como bizarras, pois, assim foi que me pareceu. E então, vamos partir? Acho que já estou pronto para mais um dia de caminhada.


----------



## Illuminae (Jun 19, 2002)

*Trash mas.. vamo la*



			
				Duorin III said:
			
		

> *Sr. Capitão, sobre a confusão de ontem, eu lhe descreverei melhor a cena confundida pelos meu amigos, não era uma coisa TÃO suspeita, é que blá blá blá (descrição do Jonas), e aí eu voltei... *




(jonas, vou falar com neguinho assim que o dia amnhacer, não quero demorar pq quero ver o outro grupo)

_Artan acorda os outros assim que o dia amanhece, e enquanto arruma as coisas no cavalo, e escuta duorin, fala:_

humm, mas pela sua descrição parece haver então alguém doente lá, vamos ajudar!

(para todos):

Senhores, segundo a descrição de duorin tem alguém que parece doente no grupona quela direção, vamos lá ver no que podemos ajudar!


----------



## Duorin III (Jun 19, 2002)

*Indo em direção ao grupo misterioso*

Vamos!! ( ai eu subo no meu cavalo )


----------



## Tagore (Jun 19, 2002)

*dia 2*

(Pô galera, pelo menos tentem agir pelo que seus personagens sabem, falou?! Se o Patrick disse bizarro, é isso que vcs ouviram. Principalmente desse personagem, que deve aprontar umas confusões dessas! Mas agora já foi. Fica o aviso pra próxima. Obs.: Não se descute mais esse assunto aqui.)

-----------------

Vcs partem para mais um dia de viagem, na direção de encontro ao grupo misterioso. O sol hoje amanheceu mais fraco e a paisagem aos poucos se mostra mais verde. Bem a frente é possível avistar uma colina, até o horizonte. 
Após alguns minutos de caminhada, vcs avistam ao longe três homens (não é possível identificar se são homens exatamente, mas tem forma humanóide) andando vindo da estrada em sua direção. Eles trazem um cavalo com outro indivíduo deitado sobre ele, de bruços com os braços para baixo. Eles não dão sinais de que os viram ainda...


----------



## sty (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: OOC*



			
				Illuminae said:
			
		

> *(davi, eu e u usamos full plae, u sabe que demorar pra vesir, essas coisas sao legais de descrever aki alvez mais do que na mesa) *




(Não uso Full Plate... uso uma armadura leve...)

Foi mal, vou descrever....
Não vou não.... tenho uma capa verde escura que até então esconde bem a armadura....
de relance vcs veêm uma armadura verde tbém, um pouco mais clara que a capa, parece ter um símbolo no peito... 
só isso dá ver por enqto...


----------



## sty (Jun 19, 2002)

*Ações da mamhã... & encontro*

(1º foi mal... não entendi o lance do maurício de Spot 25 (15 + 10)
como faço pra colocar o meu!? (Rk + mod)!? tenho que rolar algum dado!? Sei lá... caso isso seja besteira, ignorem por favor!)

_ Me levando, faço minhs preces bem tranquilo, só pra mim mesmo. Como um pouco da ração, e bebo água.  Isto tudo rapidamente, atendendo o pedido de Artan. Monto em meu cavalo, e fico pronto para sair qdo todos estiverem prontos._

(falo com o Capitão em particular)
-  Artan, vc deve entender que Patrick é meio "exagerado", ontem à noite achei que vc iria entender o q ele me contou, me desculpe.

- Podemos ir companheiros!? (todos respondem que sim!!!)

Chegando perto do grupo:

_Tento olhar bem eles, ver detalhes, fico bem atento. _

- Amigos, devemos ir de encontro à eles agora! Mas cuidado, lembrem-se dos ladrões na estrada naquele dia!!

_ (se todos concordarem) Começo a ir em direção ao grupo._


----------



## Duorin III (Jun 19, 2002)

*Se aproximando dos caras*

Eu me mantenho calado, e montado no meu cavalo, caminho junto com o grupo em direção até eles. (Jonas, a esta distância deles mesmo, me tranformarei em elfo -standart action-, para poder antecipar meu olhar antes do grupo e, mais de longe, poder definir o que que são os caras)


----------



## Duorin III (Jun 19, 2002)

*Sobre os caras*

(Voltando à forma de Duorin, eu digo) São humanos, e pelo que vi, o homem no cavalo é o de pele estranha.


----------



## sty (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: Sobre os caras*



			
				Duorin III said:
			
		

> *(o homem no cavalo é o de pele estranha. *




- O q quer dizer com pele estranha caro Dourin!? Ele tem algo parecido com escamas, ou como pêlos iguais dos malditos wargs?!

- Eles estão armados!? ou parecem estar somente viajando em busca de ajuda para seu amigo "bizarro"!?

_Continuo indo com o cavalo em direção ao grupo "Bizarro" (heheheeh  ). (Isto claro que se o nosso grupo estiver indo tbém.)_


----------



## sty (Jun 19, 2002)

*Sty*

Imaginem ele assim, mas só q


----------



## sty (Jun 19, 2002)

*Sty*

Imaginem ele assim, mas só q com uma greatsord com a lâmina meio verde escuro, quase preta:


----------



## Illuminae (Jun 19, 2002)

*para davi OOC*



> (1º foi mal... não entendi o lance do maurício de Spot 25 (15 + 10)




lei ao exemploe de rolagem que eu coloquei na*PRIMEIRA PÁGINA)* 

15 (rolagem) + 10 (meus modificadores de listen)

davi, vc realmente nao acha que um CAPA cobre toda sua armadura, neh?  e que a gente so ve de RELANCE. principalmente eu que vi voce tirando seus itens pra guardar na torre, lembra?
------------------------------------------------------------------------OOC


----------



## Illuminae (Jun 19, 2002)

*Sobre os caras*

_Artan acena enquanto cavalga em direção ao outro grupo, e quando achar que eles poderão ouvi-lo..._ 

Olá viajantes, o que os traz por estas terras?

Vejo que há alguém deitado em seu cavalo.
Vocês tem alguém doente com vocês?


----------



## Patrick (Jun 20, 2002)

*GALERA< MAIS DEVAGAR*

(Primeiro, vocês tão muito rápido mas tudo bem...heheheeh)
* patrick em seu cavalo mira o grupo e fica atento. qualquer conversa que haja entre eles tentarei escutar ou ler os lábios.
*Fico preparado para batalha pois não confio mais em teorias sobre homens doentes em meios de estradas. e falo baixo para duorin, usando minha capa para tapar a minha boca, caso eles leiam lábios:
- Duorin, na floresta com aqueles bandidos, um deles estava disfarçado de doente de início, é bom termos atenção.
* Minha mão segura bem a espada por debaixo da capa e pensa bem sobre a merda que pode acontecer no momento. 
* CONTEMPLO AO REDOR EM BUSCA DE ALGUÉM QUE POSSA ESTAR NOS OBSERVANDO

- Patrick, o PARANOICO


----------



## Duorin III (Jun 20, 2002)

*Sobre a suposta doença do cara*

Jonas, a cinco metros deles vou fazer um teste de heal (bonus 5 + dado 17 = 22)
Chego a alguma conclusão?


----------



## Illuminae (Jun 20, 2002)

*POW galera, presta atencao!*

Jonas a gente ta precisando de regras menos vagas pra acoes:
eu e o davi usamos italico pra acoes, falamos noraml e paresnteses pra ooc, o daniel usa um asterisco pra acao, o andre nao usa nada, nem paragrafo (auheuhaeu).

e pow galera, presta atencao pelomnos no exemplo que eu tive o trabalho de procurar no site e colei na primeira pagina sobre como rolar pow, qq custa?

*Descrição da ação do PERSONAGEM. Ai vem os números, se é um attack, um skill, ai o número rolado no DADO, e DEPOIS o que foi SOMADO.* 

aki o exemplo, DE NOVO



> Skills:
> PC: Bernlin goes over to the rotting old chest and searches for anything of value.
> 12(Roll)+8(Ranks, Bonuses for items, Racial Bonuses, etc)=20(Total)
> 
> ...


----------



## Illuminae (Jun 20, 2002)

_Artan acha estranho o comentario de patrick sobre ladrões, e seu olhar já desconfiado aumenta em relação ao outro grupo..._ 

_Enquanto andam, Artan olha para Patrick..._ 

Você reconheceria os ladrões que tentaram assaltar vocês?


----------



## Tagore (Jun 20, 2002)

*Se aproximando...*

As três figuras andando são totalmente desconhecidas por vcs. Há um homem muito allto e forte, e dois mais baixos e magros. O maior, tem uma espada longa na cintura, um escudo nas costas, e veste uma armadura de metal que parece bem velha. Os outros carregam foices nas mãos, apoiando-as no chão como um cajado para andar e vestem corceletes de couro. O homem no cavalo está coberto por um cobertor e é possível ver sua mão escurecida balançando com o trote do cavalo. 
A medida em que se aproximam, vcs percebem um ar muito sério em seus rostos.

"vou fazer um teste de heal"
Vc não sabe o que pode ser essa coloração na pele, e o fato de estar coberto e com o cavalo andando dificulta uma melhor avaliação.

Artan:
"Olá viajantes, o que os traz por estas terras?
Vejo que há alguém deitado em seu cavalo.
Vocês tem alguém doente com vocês?"

O homem maior toma a iniciativa e responde:
- Olá, eu sou Roger Mc Ford e esses são meus irmãos, Bill e Fredrick. Nós estamos vindo do oeste. (E com um olhar sério e triste diz) Não, ele não está mais doente. Quem são vcs?

--AÇÕES--


----------



## Tagore (Jun 20, 2002)

*AVISO*

--- Galera, o jogo está um pouco bagunçado, concordam?
Para tentar melhorar vou sugerir o seguinte: Depois que eu mandar uma mensagem, cada um de vcs só pode mandar um reply. Se for um momento crítico, eu aviso (eu digo: AÇÕES, como acima), e cada um manda apenas sua ação de UM round, junto com uma rolagem de iniciativa. Se for um momento sem pressão podem colocar mais informações, e deixem claro quando estiverem conversando entre os personagens. Nesse caso fica aberto colocar posts para Falas entre os personagens apenas.

A partir de agora É PROIBIDO utilizar a área de jogo pra ficar reclamando seja do mestre ou das descrições dos jogadores.------


----------



## Duorin III (Jun 20, 2002)

*Iniciativa (dado 17+3 dex )*

Olá senhores! Meu nome é Duorin III, filho de Duorin II senhor das terras selvagens e dos céus que as abriga. Vejo que há um pesar em seus semblantes... Sei que não é da minha conta, mas se há alguma coisa que eu possa fazer, por favor, não exite em pedir. O colo de Ehlonna abranda as grandes dores. Muitas vezes o desabafo alivia a carga dos problemas, mas que só é dito quando o orgulho é deixado para trás como um peso desnecessário. (Diplomacia: 17 dado+12 skill)


----------



## Patrick (Jun 21, 2002)

*Minha ação*

(Jonas, em questão de iniciativa é melhor que você role a iniciativa e some os bônus de cada e aí você fala a ordem, qual a lógica de que euj aja e só então fale me iniciativa, afinal, poderei mudar dependendo das ações anteriores)

* Falo baixo para duorin:

- Duorin, acho que não há muito o que fazer... ele deve estar morto

*Apesar disto fico meio em dúvida e tento perceber se ele está dissimulando sentimento( Jonas você tem o meu sense motive, e, pode rolar por mim, fica mais emocionante)
* Me direciono então para o grupo:

- Que coisa maldita que anda por esta terra que fez o mal irremediável ao seu irmão? Que criatura foi esta que trouxe tanta dor ao mundo, que trouxe tanta dor a dois viajantes como vocês, que um dia foram com certeza tão esperançosos. Que coisa foi esta que retirou o viço de sua juventude caro rapaz?


----------



## Illuminae (Jun 21, 2002)

*Concordo*



> (Jonas, em questão de iniciativa é melhor que você role a iniciativa e some os bônus de cada e aí você fala a ordem, qual a lógica de que euj aja e só então fale me iniciativa, afinal, poderei mudar dependendo das ações anteriores)




Concordo

_----------------------------------------------------------------------------

iniciativa 4 (2 +2)

(provavelmente serei o ultimo, mas ja vou adiantar a minha fala pq eu iniciei a conversa com o cara e fica nonsense minha fala depender de iniciativa (trash)

so pra confirmar, minha acao noa foi tomada, to falando fora da iniciativa

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
(Ainda antes de estarmos perto dos viajantes: )

Nao vai responder minha pergunta, Patrick?

(Ao encontrá-los: )

(sense motive ao ouvir a resposta dele (free action, de qualquer jeito): 30 (20 uhu! + 10)

Olá, eu sou Artan.

Do oeste? De que cidade? Estão indo para Fading Cloud?

_Artan olha para o corpo no cavalo por um segundo e se volta para Roger._

O que vcs procuram agora que têm um corpo para cuidar?


----------



## Patrick (Jun 21, 2002)

(Cara, o fato do meu personagem ter falado aquilo que ele faolou já é uma forma de responder a sua pergunta. Tipo, é que não deu para entender irei explicar um pouco melhor)

* Patrick ao escutar a pergunta de Artan olha para ele nos olhos e balança a cabeça negativamente enquanto fala(aquilo que está na minha mensagem anterior). Tira a mão de dentro da capa soltando a espada para segurar as rédeas.


----------



## Tagore (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Minha ação*



			
				Patrick said:
			
		

> *(Jonas, em questão de iniciativa é melhor que você role a iniciativa e some os bônus de cada e aí você fala a ordem, qual a lógica de que euj aja e só então fale me iniciativa, afinal, poderei mudar dependendo das ações anteriores)
> 
> Beleza. Eu Rolo as iniciativas. Vou colocar só as iniciais na ordem!
> Por agora ficou: D/P/S/A*


----------



## sty (Jun 21, 2002)

*Ações de Sty*

_ Qdo estavamos nos aproximando do grupo eu me concentro no símbolo q tem na minha armadura e fico olhando na direção do grupo e nos aredores da estrada procurando detalhes suspeitos_

- (qdo artan pergunta a Patrick dos ladrões Artan, os ladrões q nos atacaram estão mortos! Deles apenas sobrou aquele papel com o bilhete e a assinatura.

(Iniciativa: 5 + 7 = 12)
(Iniciativa dentro do round: como todo mundo já falou, vou falar tbém, e na próxima vez o Jonatas rola pra gente!)

_ Tento perceber se Roger está tentando nos enganar. (Sense Motive: 19 + 9 = 28). (Penso tristemente comigo mesmo, talvez se tivessemos tentado encontrar com eles ontem de noite, eu poderia evitar a morte daquele indivíduo, se é que ele está realmente morto.) Fico esperando a resposta de Roger às perguntas de Dourin e de Artan. _


----------



## Tagore (Jun 22, 2002)

*respondendo a todos*

Roger, parecendo muito sincero (resultado do sense motive), responde as suas questões:
- Ah, meus senhores, estamos sem caminho e sem rumo, desde que conseguimos escapar daquelas criaturas demoníacas! Fugimos o mais rápido possível e nos escondemos na beira da floresta! Edgar (ele fala, olhando para o corpo no cavalo) nos convenceu a entrar naquelas ruínas, e, por causa da nossa situação de miséria, aceitamos. Maldito idiota! Não temos trabalho há meses e nossos filhos passam fome! Sempre soube que aquele lugar não era bom! Ele descobriu alguma coisa lá e nos chamou, mas quando o encontramos ele estava gritando como louco sozinho! Foi quando essas coisas em formas de sombras, negras como eu nunca havia visto, apareceram do meio das ruínas! Conseguimos fugir e a pele de Edgar já estava assim antes de ele começar a ficar doente. Estávamos procurando ajuda, mas já é tarde, pois ele está MORTO.

--AÇÕES-- (na mesma ordem! Agora direito! D/P/S/A)


----------



## Duorin III (Jun 22, 2002)

*Diálogo*

Sorrindo de forma gentil eu digo: Não se desepere meu caro! Ehlonna vigia nossos passos! Tenha fé e tudo na sua vida irá mudar!! Sobre seu amigo, agora nada posso fazer a não ser rezar por sua alma ser acolhida em um lugar feliz. (agora me virando para o capitão e sorrindo como sempre) Me diga capitão, existe alguma forma desses homens desalentados e suas famílias poderem arrumar trabalho em sua cidade??


----------



## Patrick (Jun 22, 2002)

* Patrick fica sério com a situação. Acha que Duorin apesar de bem intencionado não entende que aqueles homens sofrem algo que um emprego não irá resolver. mas entende que talvez seja esta a melhor opção. Ao menos tentar preparar o futuro já que o passado é nefasto. Espero a reação dos outros copanheiros. Para mim, este é apenas mais um capítulo da história chamada realidade. pessoas sofrem e passam fome todos os dias. Não me preocupo mais com isto... não me preocupo... tento não me preocupar. Que ele tenha melhor sorte no outro dia, mas não irei lhe dizer isto, pois, sua sorte não irá melhorar com isto. O meu silência será o melhor para este momento. Existem certas coisas que mesmo a espada e a habilidade não podem resolver. Mas não há nada com o silêncio não ensine.

( Delay)


----------



## Tagore (Jun 23, 2002)

*Sty*

_ Tbém sério, começa a mexer em sua mochila, e espera a resposta de Artan p/ Roger e seus companheiros._

- (Delay)


----------



## Illuminae (Jun 24, 2002)

_Artan prontamente responde a pergunta de *Duorin*, porem voltando-se para roger..._ 

Nesses dias, Fading Cloud nao e o melhor lugar para se procurar emprego, pois a os desacordos que estao acontecendo tem enfraquecido o comercio em minha cidade.

Mas o povo de minha cidade provavelmente nao ira recusar abrigo temporario para viajantes cansados, desde que voces respeitem as regras da cidade. os detalhes lhes serão fornecidos pelos guardas, ao chegarem lá.

Mesmo assim, voces devem enterrar por aqui o corpo do seu amigo, já que ele morreu de um doenca desconhecida, e os capitaes de Fading Cloud nao deixarão esse corpo entrar, e provavelmente vc serao examinados por um alquimista, para se ter certeza de que não carregam a doença com vcs.

*Será que eu poderia examinar o corpo de seu amigo?* 

(jonas, to colocando em bold pra nego nao esquecer da pergunta ok?)


----------



## Patrick (Jun 24, 2002)

*Falando*

*Patrick fala logo após artan querer examinar o corpo:

- EU acho realmente que o melhor seria enterrá-lo. Não se sabe o qeu estas criaturas da noites odem ter colocado em seus corpo. Uma vida a menos é ruim. Menos vidas ainda não são tào boas. Artan, eu realmente não recomendo que você entre em contato maior com o corpo, mas se o fizer faça com cuidado, e digo o mesmo para vocês viajantes. Sei disto pq já vi as pessoas nas ruas desaparecerem rapidamente pois quando uma ficou doente todas foram lhe dar cuidado, e a sua retribuição foi a morte.


----------



## Duorin III (Jun 24, 2002)

*Sobre o corpo*

Caro viajante, se quiser poderei fazer seu enterro com as devidas honras de um homem que algum dia teve seu valor. (irei checar seu corpo. Vou procurar algum sintoma pós morte no corpo heal(dado 18+5skill) ). Farei isso com o maior prazer. Ehlonna oferta sua terra para todos que nela procuram abrigo e paz em seu descanso.


----------



## Tagore (Jun 24, 2002)

Illuminae said:
			
		

> *Artan prontamente responde a pergunta de Duorin, porem voltando-se para roger...
> 
> Será que eu poderia examinar o corpo de seu amigo?
> 
> (jonas, to colocando em bold pra nego nao esquecer da pergunta ok?) *





*(Podem usar bold pras perguntas, que fica melhor mesmo!)* 

Roger responde:
- Podem examiná-lo, mas não sei se tem algum risco, pelo que o seu amigo disse. Até agora não sentimos nada de estranho. Ele parou de respirar a cerca de uma hora, e desde então ficamos sem saber o que fazer. Acho que o melhor é enterrarmos ele logo, mas sua alma não precisa de rituais pagãos. Vc é algum tipo de chamã ou o quê falando dessa deusa já esquecida? (ele fala receoso olhando para Duorin)

Bill fala de modo rancoroso, de repente:
- Eu não vou enterrar ninguém! Por mim pode jogar esse cara aí em em qualquer lugar. Não devemos nada a ele e por causa dele quase somos mortos também!

E Frederick concorda ainda mais impaciente:
- Bill está certo. Vamos embora logo Roger!

Duorin e Artan vão checar o corpo mais detalhadamente. Vcs descem o corpo do cavalo e o deitam no chão, e ao bater, levanta uma poeira das roupas. Duorin, que já tinha visto antes, percebe que a pele do sujeito está bem pior agora, seca e rachada como um casco de uma árvore velha, que se esfarela ao ser tocada. Nessas feridas há sangue já coagulado. Provavelmente ele morreu devido a falta de oxigenação da pele e ao entopimento dos póros, danificados por essa peste. Artan descobre, ao levantar sua camisa, uma mancha escura um pouco abaixo do peito do morto, de forma redonda com cerca de 5cm de diâmetro.

--AÇÕES--  D/A/P/S (a ordem mudou devido aos delays)


----------



## sty (Jun 24, 2002)

*Fala*

- Como Patrick, acho que deve-se tomar cuidado com o corpo, e o certo agora seria realmente enterrá-lo, e seguir com suas vidas adiante, e em paz.

- Como Artan afirmou, temporariamente vcs terão abrigo em Fading Cloud, tenho comigo bastante ração e água, vcs necessitam de alguma!?

_ Pego algumas rações na mochila, 2 p/ cada, para 2 dias de viagem, e espero a resposta de Roger._


----------



## Patrick (Jun 24, 2002)

( tipo, o delay não funciona assim mas beleza)
*Patrick fala(free action):

- Enterrem logo este corpo, se os ‘‘amigos’’ dele não o querem é melhor que a terra se responsabilize pelo seu futuro. Então, Duorin, faça o que quiser fazer e depois enterremos o defunto.


----------



## sty (Jun 24, 2002)

*Pergunta anterior!!*

*- Como Artan afirmou, temporariamente vcs terão abrigo em Fading Cloud, tenho comigo bastante ração e água, vcs necessitam de alguma!?*
* - Roger, que tipo de criaturas vcs viram naquelas ruínas!?*

(Rolou um desencontro.... É q qdo entrei no msg brd não tava com seu reply Jonas, por isso q parece q perguntei antes.... O delay não funcionou.... Mas qdo terminei, meu reply ficou depois do seu...)

Ações Sty:

- Enterrem logo este pobre coitado, se assim o desejam, Moradin olha pelas almas dos bons mortos injustamente!! Mas o façam com cuidado!!
- Que a sua alma descanse em Paz!!


----------



## Duorin III (Jun 24, 2002)

*Sobre o corpo*

Ainda sorrindo e de forma gentil eu digo para Roger: Sr. Roger, não há necessidade de receio perante o que sou, ou no que acredito. Como havia dito, só farei se assim o desejar. Tudo que posso fazer é abençoar em nome da vida, sem credo ou religião envolvida, para que sua alma não seja atormentada, no que me diz respeito às forças existentes em nosso mundo. Agora voltando para os outros dois e, falando de forma mais dura mais ainda educada, digo também: Que seus erros na vida tb não façam de vcs alvos da calúnia alheia, assim espero! Pois o homem que um dia errou uma, duas ou várias vezes, ainda assim possui a honra quando se fez de sua vontade, um ato nobre, e que mesmo por ignorância, desepero ou infortúnio do destino, tenha o levado a um final infeliz! Que minhas palavras sejam ouvidas! Ehlonna ama mesmo àqueles que a esqueceram ou a consideram como algo pagão ou não a consideram de forma alguma. Vocês não veêm o ar não é mesmo? Mas mesmo assim ele se mantém presente em suas vidas, pois que ainda respiram. (e voltando a sorrir) Ela pode não ser vista meus caros viajantes, mas pode ser sentida, assim como uma suave brisa do amanhecer! 
DIPLOMACIA (dado 13+12skill)


----------



## Illuminae (Jun 24, 2002)

(caramba depois nego nao quer que eu reclame -*--AÇÕES-- D/A/P/S * . Jonas eu nao disse como eu ia examinar o cara, mas beleza, ja que nego ta acochambrando tudo mesmo...)

_Artan se aproxima do corpo e observa sua pele. Enquanto Duorin examina de perto o pobre homem,  Artan, receoso da doença e da magia que possa tê-la causado, fecha seu elmo ao aproximar-se do corpo e levanta a camisa do home usando a ponta da espada.

Pega um pequeno saco pendurado em seu cinto, tira um punhado de pó de dentro e despeja sobre as partes visíveis do corpo, e observa em silêncio._


----------



## Tagore (Jun 27, 2002)

*o corpo...*

((galera! desculpem a demora! O jogo não morreu, viu!!! Vcs devem ter percebido que o site deu pau!! Se alguém tiver desanimado pode falar! Vou tentar fazer como o Daniel postando todo dia a noite, agora que tô de férias na UDF! ))

Roger se volta a Duorin III e responde:
- Nunca ouvi alguém falar desse modo! Muitas coisas ainda não vejo, e acho que não será a partir de hoje que passarei a ver. De qualquer modo, o que disse me deixou confuso, depois de tudo que tem acontecido esses dias! Não importa! 
- Caro, Anão, obrigado pela oferta. Estamos famintos! Aceitamos um pouco de água e comida até conseguirmos chegar na cidade.
Fred ! Bill! Vamos ajudar a enterrá-lo! É a última coisa que vos peço!

Os dois irmãos, ainda com rancor, concordam e após decidirem o melhor lugar, começam a preparar o local para colocar o corpo, e trabalhando comentam:
- O que aquele cara tá fazendo com aquele pó em cima do sujeito? e o outro diz
- Acho que eu ouvi alguém falar disso! Naquela cidade tem uns caras estranhos que usam esses pós e substâncias de plantas para tratar doenças... 
- Mas ele não tá doente! Tá morto, idiota!
- É mesmo?!

--AÇÕES--- (livre)


----------



## sty (Jun 28, 2002)

*Um pouco antes...*

(Foi mal, mas num deu pra colocar isso antes, pq deu pau!!!)

_ Qdo Dourin e Atan estão se aproximando do corpo...
Olho fixamente para o corpo, e susurro algo, fico bem concentrado ao corpo.

Chego perto deles e respondo:_

- Tomem aqui um pouco de comida e água antes de começarem seu fardo para com seu amigo.

- Antes de partirem lhes darei mais mantimentos para sua viagem...


----------



## Patrick (Jun 28, 2002)

* Patrick ajuda a cavar a vala para o defunto em silêncio. E assim que terminaos de enterrar o morto(e quando isto acontecer) fala:

- Agora que terminamos devemos prosseguir viagem. 

Patrick, o ladrão que não rouba


----------



## Duorin III (Jun 29, 2002)

*Cavando*

Irei ajudar a cavar, como os outros...
Terminado de cavar, irei me ajoelhar perto da cabeça do corpo, ainda deitado no chão, e então irei olhar para Roger esperando um sinal de confiança. Dependendo da sua reação, vou dizer o que vou fazer...


----------



## Tagore (Jul 1, 2002)

Enquanto os outros cavam, Roger anda para o mato e parece procurar algo. Ele pega dois pedaços de madeira e amarra com uma tira de raiz, em forma de cruz. Ele volta e olha para Duorin mostrando a cruz improvisada e fala:
- Não temos um padre aqui, mas podemos fazer uma oração por sua alma.


(Pessoal, o Maurício tá tendo problemas para postar. Não vamos poder prosseguir direito até ele dar algum sinal. )


----------



## sty (Jul 2, 2002)

*Cavando...*

_ Vendo vários ajudando, e sabendo q já havia ajuda suficiente para cavar, apenas oro pela alma do indivíduo, para q ele possa descansar em paz._ 

_ Preparo as rações que darei à eles para a viagem._ 

(após o enterro)
* - Patrick está certo, devemos partir o qto antes!!*


----------



## Illuminae (Jul 3, 2002)

_Artan ajuda a cavar a cova para o corpo, mas sem tocar no corpo em hora alguma, nem se aproximar demais..._ 

*Roger, voces sabem ler?* 

(Sense Motive para a resposta = 20 (10 +10))


----------



## Tagore (Jul 3, 2002)

não senhor. nem eu nem meus irmãos nunca tivemos tempo para estudar. sabe, desde cedo tivemos que trabalhar para ajudar a família.


----------



## Illuminae (Jul 3, 2002)

_Artan pega em sua mochila uma folha de papel e uma pena, e tinta_ 

Eu vou escrever uma carta para voces entregarem aos guardas da cidade quando chegarem la.


----------



## sty (Jul 3, 2002)

*Boa viajem!*

_ Entrego as rações para Roger e seus irmãos._ 

* - Vão em paz viajantes, que esta nova estrada lhes traga harmonia e esperança, tomem aqui esta comida para lhes ajudar em sua viajem. Que Moradin olhe por vcs em sua jornada. Fiquem em paz!!* 

_ Voltando-se para o grupo:_

* - Vamos amigos, chegou a hora de nossa partida, temos um trabalho à fazer!!* 

_ Arrumo minhas coisas e monto no cavalo, tomando a direção da cidade abandonada...._


----------



## Patrick (Jul 4, 2002)

* Patrick espera o grupo para poder seguir em frente

(Galera , como deu uma queima no meu processador eu esotu usando o computador do meu irmão, por isso posso ficar um pouco mais devagar na hora de enviar mensagens, mas não será por preguiça, sempre que puder estarei usando o computador dele e espero comprar um novo processador o mais rápido o possível)


----------



## Tagore (Jul 4, 2002)

Illuminae said:
			
		

> *
> Eu vou escrever uma carta para voces entregarem aos guardas da cidade quando chegarem la. *



_

Roger olha para Artan e pergunta:
- Obrigado, mas que devemos fazer com essa carta? Vamos terminar esse enterro antes.

e se volta para Duorin, com a cruz na mão:
- Eu não sei o que isso significa, mas era um sujeito estranho. Um dia ele teve um sonho e me disse que quando morresse queria que colocassem uma cruz na sua cova. Eu não dei atenção a isso e nunca quis saber pra que isso, mas era seu desejo, então estou fazendo, por mais que pareça estranho.
Ele pede espaço para Duorin para enfincar a cruz e acena com a cabeça em sinal de confiança.

--AÇÕES-- 
D/A  (Sty e Patrick, como já disseram, continuam esperando)_


----------



## Illuminae (Jul 4, 2002)

_Artan para de escrever a carta por um momento e fala para Roger_ 

É uma carta avisando a sua situação aos guardas, nesses tempos de guerra a seguraná de Fading Cloud está redobrada. Sou de lá e conheço os guardas. Ela está quase pronta.

(jonas, vou mandar o conteúdo da carta em private)


----------



## Duorin III (Jul 5, 2002)

*Preparativos para o interro*

Recebendo a cruz de Roger, eu a enfio no chão onde foi me dito para colocá-la. Agora olharei para todos esperando para que seja feito o devido silêncio. Feito o silêncio, eu me levanto e tiro um frasco da mochila. Este frasco do tamanho de um palmo, possui uma forma semelhante à uma esfera, e está tampado por uma rolha bem larga. Ele é muito belo e é todo ornamentado em vidro e prata. Quando eu o destampo, um aroma bem suave de lírio do campo preenche todo ambiente, passando uma sensação de bem-aventurança e calma.

Neste momento eu olho para o céu e digo: Oh Terra mãe, acolhei seus filhos de sua jornadas, como a verdadeira e amorosa mãe que recebe seus filhos sempre com alegria, oferecendo para eles seu colo e afago. Que as dores e as alegrias, os segredos e as verdades sejam aqui protegidos do mal. Seu olhar maternal estará sempre voltado para aqueles que por cansaço ou por doença, foram abatidos e faleceram. Receba este humilde filho como mais uma semente que irá ser cultivada nos campos da vida e da morte.

Dito isto, eu começo a derramar no túmulo e no corpo seu conteúdo e digo as seguintes palavras: 

"Ehlonna ar i eru i or ilye mahalmar eä tennoio!"

Então sem ninguém esperar, um raio luminoso rasga o céu, batendo ali, preenchendo a cova de uma luz dourada, iluminando todo o seu interior, como se tivesse aberto um brecha em uma nuvem no céu. Luz esta que depois de ditas as palavras, se extingui num piscar de olhos. 

Eu volto minha visão agora para o corpo, me abraço como quem está com frio e dou um sinal de cabeça para que seja enterrado o corpo.


----------



## Tagore (Jul 8, 2002)

*despedida*

Os viajantes se despedem muito agradecidos pelos alimentos e pela carta e ainda realmente surpresos e confusos com as coisas que presenciaram essa manhã. Porém, é possível ver que, agora, com um fardo menor a carregar, seus olhares estão mais confiantes para continuar, apesar das poucas esperanças sobre o futuro.
(última chance para falar mais alguma coisa com eles, mas vou narrar a viagem logo)

Continuando a caminhada vcs chegam ao topo da colina no início da tarde e param para fazer uma breve refeição. A vegetação rasteira aumenta pela estrada, que parece abandonada, e há muito com pouco movimento. O céu continua bem claro, totalmente azul e praticamente sem nuvens. Com um brilho forte e bastante quente o sol dificulta a visão para o horizonte e o suor no corpo e nas roupas os mantém com uma sensação de sujeira e fedor.
Mesmo assim vcs continuam e quando a noite cai chegam a um ponto onde o mato não está tão agressivo e pode-se parar para descansar.


----------



## sty (Jul 8, 2002)

*No caminho...*

_Tento procurar algum riacho no caminho, olhando para a vegetação. (normalmente onde tem água ela é mais forte, verde).
Se encontrar irei encher os meus cantis, e tentar me lavar um pouco, pelo menos o rosto.
Qdo pararmos, irei desmontar do cavalo e vou levá-lo para comer algo (pasto, grama), se não tiver vou dar um pouco de ração pra ele. Depois vou procurar um local para descansarmos._ 

*- Bom amigos, acho q devemos descansar agora depois deste longo dia. Vou alimentar "meu" cavalo, e procurar um lugar confortável pra nós. Não irei me afastar muito, alguém tem algo pra fazer, quer ir comigo?* 

_Fico esperando uma resposta a postos, pronto para ir fazer o que falei._


----------



## Duorin III (Jul 8, 2002)

Ao longo da viajem nota-se claramente que o meu cavalo não tem rédeas e eu não uso nenhum tipo de espora ou chicote para fazê-lo andar. O que se vê ao andar comigo, é que de vez em quando eu falo algumas coisas em seu ouvido. 
Ao parar para descansar, eu irei acompanhar Sty para tb alimentar o cavalo.

*Respondo então: Eu irei com vc com o maior prazer meu caro Sty.* 

Então eu me viro para o meu cavalo e falo “siga-me amigo”. Então ele começa a me acompanhar na direção de Sty.


----------



## Patrick (Jul 9, 2002)

* É reparável por qualquer um que cavalo não é meu forte. Ando com ele por necessida e cuido dele e assim temos um acordo de respeito mútuo, ao menos, assim penso. Acompanho os amigos sem falar nada,pois não acho que o cavalo mereça palavras de colidariedade sendo que nada me diz de confortador

Patrick


----------



## Illuminae (Jul 9, 2002)

_Artan olha apreensivo ao ver a luz descer ate a cova. momentos depois entrega a carta para roger e monta em seu cavalo_ 

*Vamos.*


----------



## Illuminae (Jul 9, 2002)

Vamos manter a mesma ordem de guarda.

_Artan prepara seu saco de dormir e comeca a retirar a armadura. Veste a Chain Shirt de metal escuro. Ao terminar se aproxima de Duorin_ 

*Duorin, eu agradeceria se voce avisa-se toda vez que você se utilizar de magia para fazer algo. Evitará minha desconfiança, e...

Você entendeu.* 

_Artan se afasta, se dirigindo até seu cavalo._


----------



## Duorin III (Jul 9, 2002)

*Resposta gentil ao capitão*

Voltando do passeio com Sty:

*Claro meu caríssimo capitão!! Havia me esquecido dos costumes de sua cultura. Como pude esquecer!! Da próxima vez, e eu te dou minha palavra, lhe direi quando estarei me comunicando com Ehlonna. E logo nestes tempos em que se precisa mais de confiança e menos apreenção. Se te deixar mais calmo, eu lhe falarei quando eu necessitar de algo assim em cituações não tão drásticas.*


----------



## Illuminae (Jul 9, 2002)

*Agradecido, Duorin. Isso evitará possíveis mal entendidos entre nós.

A uma tarde de distancia para o norte ha um rio. Depois de dois dias de viagem vale a pena  enchermos nossos cantis. Nossos animais tambem preferirao poder beber agua a vontade. podemos ir ao amanhecer.*


----------



## sty (Jul 9, 2002)

*Voltando do "pasto"...*

*- Está bem, podemos manter a mesma ordem dos turnos.* 

_Começo a arrumar minhas coisas para dormir._ 

*- Me chamem no meu turno, e podem me acordar se precisarem de qq coisa.
- Como vc pediu Artan, e Duorin lhe respondeu, irei fazer a mesma forma.
- Irei orar à meu Deus agora.
- Boa noite, amigos!*

_Vou para onde arrumei minhas coisas para dormir e faço uma pequena oração antes de dormir evocando os poderes de heroneous._

(Caso tenha alguém prestando atenção nos meus atos antes de dormir...)
_Ajoelhado, de frente para um árvore onde vou descanlçar, murmuro umas palavras._ 

Uma faixo de luz vermelha como chama aparece e some rapidamente em volta de meu corpo. 

_Outras palavras parecidas são murmuradas._ 

Outro faixo de luz, agora clara como um raio, aparece e some do mesmo modo anterior. 

_ Me viro e me deito começando meu descanso..._


----------



## sty (Jul 9, 2002)

*Rio....*

Um pouco antes.... 

*- Isso seria muito bom Artan, um rio com água pura irá nos revigorar!!!
- Amanhã de manhã vamo para lá!!* 


(Foi mal, rolou um break no meio do reply e esquci de escrever isso.....)


----------



## Tagore (Jul 9, 2002)

*esclarecimento sobre Deuses*

Devido a uma pequena falha minha, que foi corrigida sem maiores sequelas, estou colocando aqui um pequeno resumo do que é conhecido na região sobre os pincipais Deuses e Deusas e suas relações entre as raças no mundo.

Os humanos, que são a hegemonia e têm aversão a magia, em sua maioria acreditam em Kord, Deus da força e da saúde. As histórias antigas contam sobre suas expedições e suas caçadas contra demônios e bestas, comandadas por líderes malévolos, que de alguma forma foram ligados ao uso indiscriminado de magia, antes livre.
Seus seguidores mais fiéis são homens que se preocupam em manter o corpo saudável e livre de influências consideradas não naturais.

Aqueles que secretamente cultuam e procuram aprender a magia, são os chamados servos de Boccob, Deus da Magia. Eles procuram o conhecimento das artes proibidas e muitas vezes, os mais fanáticos se mostram descontrolados e furiosos pela sua proibição.

Corellon Larethian, é o Deus de toda a sociedade Élfica, patrono da música, da poesia e da mágica. Amante da paz e da liberdade de seu povo, porém, valente nas batalhas.

Quanto aos outros Deuses, são apenas conhecidos pelas pessoas mais cultas. Alguns, como Ehlonna, Erythnul, Fharlanghn ou Obad-Hai são até considerados, pelos menos sábios, e por não ter muitos seguidores, (ou pelo menos não aparentar ter) esquecidos e hereges. 
Dizem que o poder de um Deus depende de seus seguidores. Muitos simplesmente desapareceram por não haver ninguém que acreditasse neles.

É interessante perceber que a forte crença de cada povo em seu Deus, quando levada a extremos, dificulta a convivência entre eles, uma das causas principais da dificuldade em se alcançar um equilíbrio entre humanos e elfos. Sobre os Anões, as pessoas geralmente conhecem apenas  Moradin, porém é sabido que existe um conjunto de Deuses maior entre eles, assim como para os Gnomos e Halflings.

Pode ser que Jesus Cristo exista e que tenha nascido há milhares de anos, ou que ele nascerá daqui a muito tempo, ou mesmo pode ser que ele nunca existiu ou existirá, mas isso vcs nunca irão saber!


----------



## Duorin III (Jul 9, 2002)

*O primeiro a vigiar*

Farei igual a última noite. Esperarei todos durmirem, e então me transformarei em uma coruja, e ficarei d tempo em tempo, dando umas voltas em espiral, de cima para baixo e de baixo para cima, ai eu paro em uma árvore qualquer ao alto. (lembrando que nesta forma eu enchergo no escuro)


----------



## Patrick (Jul 9, 2002)

* Patrick acompanha seus amigos e nem tenta descobrir o que seus companheiros entendem por: a ordem antiga dos turnos. Afinal, depois daquela confusão vai esperar ser chamado e isot é o suficiente.

*O único Deus que Patrick segue é aquele que na hora da aventura melhor ajuda a sua ação, no tempo restante acredita nas pessoas. Tem fé na capacidade humanoide de criação e de alterar o seu próprio destino, esta crença lhe confere uma confiança nas capacidades de seus companheiros assim como lhe confere desconfiança, afinal, não sabe até aonde as outras pessoas estendem suas escolhas.
* Não é do tipo que odeia a todos e não confia em ninguém, mas é do tipo que age segundo o presente. Pode hoje confiar em alguém, amanhã não e no dia seguinte voltar a confiar. A regra é difícil de definir.


----------



## Tagore (Jul 10, 2002)

*noite e início do dia*

Vcs fazem os turnos e a noite passa tranquilamente, sem nenhuma surpresa inesperada. Como combinado, de manhã vcs resolvem mudar um pouco o caminho e ir até o rio, ao norte. A medida em que vcs vão se afastando da estrada, que já estava praticamente toda tomada pelo mato, a vegetação rasteira fica mais densa e alguns galhos arranham e se prendem nas roupas. Quando o sol está quase no ponto mais alto do dia, sobre suas cabeças, vcs começam a ouvir um pequeno som de água corrente.
O chão se torna mais úmido e logo vcs alcançam o pequeno rio, com águas bem tranquilas. Devido a época do ano, de seca, o fluxo das águas está bem fraco e a profundidade é bem menor, sendo que não se consegue tocar a água com as mãos pelas bordas do rio. Essa é uma das causas de vcs não terem conseguido identificar bem o rio antes de se aproximar mais dele.

--AÇÕES-- (livre)


----------



## Duorin III (Jul 11, 2002)

Eu desço do cavalo, e me aproximo do rio. Verifico se a água é potável para todos nós, e se for, eu a tomo juntamente com o cavalo. Deixo-o bem à vontade para pastar o quanto quiser. Sento-me ao lado do leito do rio e fico mexendo um pouco na água, esperando os outros partir...


----------



## Illuminae (Jul 11, 2002)

*Cicatrizes...*

_Artan enche os cantis de agua, coloca os extras no cavalo e deixa o mesmo pastar em volta do rio, e beber agua... tira a armadura, deixando a mostra inumeras cicatrizes na parte esquerda das costas e braço, e se lava no rio. Recolhe suas coisas e diz a todos, olhando para o oeste..._ 

*Se seguirmos direto para o oeste agora, chegaremos em pouco tempo nas ruinas.

Vamos?*


----------



## sty (Jul 11, 2002)

*Calma....*

_Chegando no rio desmonto do cavalo, dou um pouco de água para ele, jogo um pouco de água em suas costas para aliviar o calor e o deixo pastar e beber água à vontade. 
Tiro minha armadura e tento me lavo o máximo possível no rio, sem entrar muito para seu meio, só mais perto das bordas.

Visto minha armadura, pego minhas outras coisas, encho meus vários cantis na água, e começo a me preparar para partir rumo ao oeste..._ 

*- Vamos sim Artan!!! (Mas devemos esperar Patrick fazer suas ações tbém!! )

- Mas qdo vc diz pouco tempo, vc se refere ainda ao dia de hj!?

- De qq forma vamos assim q todos estiverem prontos!!*


----------



## Patrick (Jul 11, 2002)

* Já percebendo da prática com animais maior de duorin o imito e permito que meu cavalo beba e coma livremente, isto claro, se duorin tiver identificado a água como boa. Retiro minhas longas botas e molhos meus pés e rosto. Encho os cantis. Depois, seco os meus pés e mãos e rosto. Coloco as botas e vou me deitar. 

* Quando Artan Propões a partida me prontifico de pé:
- Vamos então, quão mais rápido formos mais rapidamente chegamos. O que é óbvio às vezes e às vezes não. De qualquer forma, se nenhum de vocês estiver cansado a ponto de querer ficar aqui mais um tempo a partida será aconselhável. E os animais, estão eles já prontos? Temos que saber deles para que não nos faltem em trabalho no futuro.

* Patrick vai olhar como está o cavalo. Como não entende nada vira-se a DUorin e pergunta:
- O que acha Duorin? Os cavalos parecem estar dispostos? Confesso a ignorância de como saber isto.


----------



## Tagore (Jul 11, 2002)

*rio e volta ao caminho*



			
				Tagore said:
			
		

> *sendo que não se consegue tocar a água com as mãos pelas bordas do rio. Essa é uma das causas de vcs não terem conseguido identificar bem o rio antes de se aproximar mais dele.
> *




Acho que vcs não entenderam, ou eu não expliquei direito...
O que eu quis dizer com isso é que o rio estava tipo numa vala e a água estava baixa, cerca de um metro e meio abaixo do nível dos seus pés, sacaram? (Mas tudo bem, não vale a pena demorar muito mais aqui)
-----------

Vcs voltam a caminhar na direção da cidade, a oeste, agora mais descansados e com os animais revigorados. Durante o caminho de volta quando o mato volta a incomodar, vcs percebem que Duorin anda normalmente pela vegetação, como se os arbustos abrissem passagem para ele, o que para vcs parece ser apenas um efeito do vento nas folhas, e se lembram que quando vcs pararam no rio limpando os carrapatos das roupas, as dele estavam  quase intactas.

Continuam andando até antes de escurecer, quando vêem a estrada novamente. Poucos metros após vcs alcançarem-na, Sty, consegue observar que sob o chão, coberto pela terra e pelo mato que cresce entre suas divisões, existem paralelepípedos de pedra, que parecem antes terem sido parte do que formaria a estrada. Isso indica proximidade da cidade. Mais a frente, as pedras aparecem melhor, e de repente Patrick observa uma muralha a frente. Ao observarem-na mais detalhadamente, vcs percebem que está quase totalmente destruída. Os blocos de pedra, entulhados ao seu redor, formam grades pilhas e junto as partes ainda de pé, formam a silhueta de um corpo mulher, deitado contra o sol poente.

--Ações-- (livre)


----------



## Duorin III (Jul 11, 2002)

Eu desço do cavalo e tento achar algum tipo de objeto, ou pedaço de objeto, cerâmica, roupa, tapete, qualquer vestígio da civilização que viveu lá, ou de alguém que por lá apareceu mais recentemente.

(take 20 + 3 INT)


----------



## Tagore (Jul 15, 2002)

(Eu narrei a parte de fora! Quando vcs chegarem lá, vc irá fazer isso! Mas agora, pelo menos digam: vamos continuar e entrar na cidade ou sei lá!)


----------



## Patrick (Jul 15, 2002)

* Chegando à visão da muralha apresso um pouco o passo, fico camuflado e estimulo os outros  ir mais rápido. Vou an frente, porém sem me distanciar muitos dos amigos.
* O meu interesse é entrar na cidade. O meu interesse é algo de valor. O meu interesse é ver algo de interesse.


----------



## Duorin III (Jul 15, 2002)

*Para e olho para Artan*

*E aí meu caro capitão, podemos entrar?*


----------



## Illuminae (Jul 16, 2002)

*Não há mais leis nesta um dia sagrada cidade, Duorin... Só nosso desejo de viver nos impediria de entrar aqui...* 

_Artan desembainha a espada de quase 2 metros que estava em suas costas, e a empunha apenas com a mão direita e a aponta em direção à cidade..._ 

*Mas nós temos algo maior que instinto de sobrevivência em nossas consciências...

VAMOS...* 

_Artan esboça um sorriso para Duorin e acelera o passo em direção às muralhas._


----------



## Patrick (Jul 16, 2002)

*Patrick que já eestava na frente ao ver o interesse dos outros sai mais rápido em direção à cidade, com armas em mão também, mas no momento se pergunta, o que veio encontrar aqui? Afinal, pq usar armas em uma cidade abandonada?
*Porém continua


----------



## Duorin III (Jul 16, 2002)

*Seguindo*

*Vamos!!*

Eu sigo, para depois chegando lá, realizar aquilo que havia dito naquele post.


----------



## sty (Jul 16, 2002)

*Entrando na cidade abandonada...*

(Foi mal galera pela demora, estou atolado de trabalho e internet em casa tá deprê!!)

_Ouvindo Artan e Dourin Sty acompanha-os à uma distância de aproximadamente 2 metros por trás.

Vou andando com bastante cautela para não fazer nenhum barulho, além de tentar ficar mais na sombra do que no sol para não ser facilmente notado._ 
Mov. Silently(11+10=21)
Hide (8+10=18)
(Não sei quais são os diminutos para andar com mov. sltly e com hide. Mas estou andando à velocidade 5/8 do meu movimento 25ft. Vc vê aí o bonus negativo.)

(Jonas, é tipo um corredor até a silueta da mulher perto da muralha destruída?! Quero dizer, tem algo ao lado, mesmo que somente paredes semi-destruídas ou vegetação!?)

*Caso sim.* 

_Presto bastante atenção paras os lados e para trás, para ouvir ou ver qq coisa q possa estar por perto._ 
Listen (14 + 9 = 23)
Spot (18+9=27)


----------



## Tagore (Jul 16, 2002)

*entrando na cidade sagrada...*

Vcs se aproximam das gigantescas muralhas ruídas e chegam a poucos metros do que parece ser a entrada da cidade, que apenas é reconhecida porque a estrada termina nessa direção. Não há nem restos de algo que se possa identificar como um portão e nenhum sinal de vida para recepcioná-los como quando naturalmente esperam ao chegarem em uma cidade. 
Vcs passam por uma série de destroços como pedras e pedaços de madeira, no início pequenos, mas logo se deparam com imensos blocos de pedra, da altura de um homem, provavelmente da muralha. Vcs continuam, desviando de dois ou três desses blocos até que tem seu caminho impedido por uma torre redonda, de cerca de 15 feets de diâmetro, que se encontra caída perpendicularmente a linha da estrada. Ela está um pouco afundada na terra e sua base e seu topo não são visíveis, cobertos pelas pedras, num ponto onde encontram uma parte inteira da muralha. A cerca de 10 feets de altura, há um buraco como uma janela da torre.
(observem o desenho)

--AÇÕES-- (livre)


----------



## Patrick (Jul 16, 2002)

* Eu entro na entrada(que repetitivo heim). Jogo uma corda de começo a subir.


----------



## Duorin III (Jul 16, 2002)

*Sobre a torre*

( Jonas, ficou muito legal esse esboço cara! )

Essa janela fica muito distante do chão? E me parece que dá para escalar facilmente até ela, a superfície cilindrica da torre de lado dá condições da gente escalar sem uso de corda?

Espero a decisão do capitão...

*Capitão Artan, entramos agora por esta "suposta janela", ou... não sei, dar uma olhada ao redor desta construção? Isto não me parece muito seguro para se entrar antes de se dar uma boa olhada.

Caro Patrick, por favor espere os outros, a inda não sabemos o que todos nós vamos fazer.*


----------



## Tagore (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Sobre a torre*



			
				Duorin III said:
			
		

> *( Jonas, ficou muito legal esse esboço cara! )
> *



*
Valeu!  Paint Brushão Rulez!



			Essa janela fica muito distante do chão?
		
Click to expand...


Porra!   Lê o texto de novo! Presta atenção! Já falamos sobre isso! 



			E me parece que dá para escalar facilmente até ela, a superfície cilindrica da torre de lado dá condições da gente escalar sem uso de corda?
		
Click to expand...


No início da torre, onde as suas mãos alcançam, há a curvatura da estrutura que dificulta um apoio para começar a subir, mas a estrutura toda possui rachaduras e entraves nas paredes o que ajuda a escalar, apesar de algumas partes parecerem fracas e tão rachadas que podem se quebrar com o peso. Não parece difícil subir sem corda, porém ajudaria bastante.*


----------



## Illuminae (Jul 17, 2002)

_Artan olha para as muralhas com cuidado, sem se aproximar mais..._ 

*Duorin, aqueles homens falaram de criaturas à espreita nas ruínas, esta torre caída parece um abrigo ideal para criaturas... Não é seguro nos aproximarmos de uma vez, mas não tenho paciência suficiente para insistir com seu amigo afobado para ter cautela....

Vou subir num desses tijolos grandes para observar o que há além da torre* 


_Artan vira a cabeça para o lado não olhando diretamente para Sty, onde quer que ele esteja, para não denunciar sua posição e fala na língua dos Anões:_ 

*Sty, acho melhor você se preparar com seu arco em mãos para nos vigiar enquanto investigamos os destroços. Com sua espada só pode defender a si mesmo, e a minha espada já guarda Duorin e *nossos* cavalos...* 

_Artan guarda a espada e sobe num dos grandes blocos de pedra caídos para ver além da torre e dos muros_

(Climb 17 = 7 + 10)
(Spot 20 = 20)

(pow pessoal, imagina a situacao! nego ja esqueceu dos cavalos de repente! ou vc quer andar escondido EM CIMA de um cavalo?)


----------



## Duorin III (Jul 17, 2002)

*Sobre os cavalos*

*Se me permitem dizer, eu acho melhor deixarmos os cavalos pastando em algum lugar aqui por perto, amarrados à algumas dessas pedras, ou o que tiver ao alcançe e que dê para amarrar as rédeas.*

Jonas, tem algum lugar a vista aqui perto, que tenha pasto ou algo do gênero para os cavalos ficarem, e com algo grande do lado, para amarrar eles...???

*Não poderemos nos demorar muito lá dentro...*


----------



## Tagore (Jul 17, 2002)

*além da torre*

No caminho, um pouco antes de onde vcs estão, existem algumas árvores e mato onde vcs podem amarrar os cavalos.

Artan consegue subir em um dos blocos, mas não pode ver bem o outro lado, pois a altura ainda não é sufuciente. Dessa posição consegue identificar, bem mais na frente, outra muralha, destruída em diagonal, que se junta no lado mais alto a uma estrutura quadrada. Parece ser um castelo.
O sol está baixando rápido e a visão ao longe fica mais difícil. Artan ainda consegue ver que o buraco da janela da torre caída está quase todo fechado por pedras e destroços, mas há espaço sufuciente para uma criatura pequena ou uma criança passar.


----------



## Patrick (Jul 17, 2002)

* Eu escuto o Duorin, fico perto da entrada  com espada na mão e falo:
- O que mais você quer analisar aqui? Afinal, são ruínas, temos uma entrada, que problema poderia  haver?  E de afobado nada tenho(só lembrando que eu fui acompanhando a velocidade do grupo), apenas fui na frente, duorin poderia estar aonde estou, mas cá, estou eu, logo , sou apena sum joguete do destino e ñão uma decisão da pressa humana. Sapos múltiplos. Façam o que quiserem, espero, mas não entendo o que há para ser visto que eu não esteja vendo agora

*Patrick olha atenciosamente ao redor como se no momento contestasse suas palavras e ao mesmo tempo quisesse confirmar suas palavras
- Vêem, nada. Se aqueles camponeses foram atacados, o que eu posso fazer. No iremos entrar, se a coisa tiver lá dentro, assim seremos de qualquer forma, esperando ou não.
- Mas como disse, façam o que quiser , eu espero. E Artan, insistir em que? Você nada havia me pedido até agora, quanto mais insistido, peço a sua compreensão e percepção de que capitão, está pegando no pé de minhas ações demasiadamente.

* Patrick volta na direção do grupo, embainha a espada e diz: tudo bem, vamos procurar o improcurável.

(Jonas eu saio procurando algo que possa ser anormal ou algum som estranho, vc tme meu spot e listen).


----------



## Illuminae (Jul 17, 2002)

*DEIXA DE SER TRASH*

(caraca nao adianta falar pra nego prestar atencao, neh?...



> E de afobado nada tenho(só lembrando que eu fui acompanhando a velocidade do grupo), apenas fui na frente, duorin poderia estar aonde estou, mas cá, estou eu, logo ,
> 
> E Artan, insistir em que? Você nada havia me pedido até agora, quanto mais insistido, peço a sua compreensão e percepção de que capitão, está pegando no pé de minhas ações demasiadamente.




*Mermao, tu nao ouviu o que eu falei com o *DUORIN*, pois eu estava *distante* de voce e em nenhuma hora falei que ia falar *alto*./* 

Apaga logo essa besteira que eu apago este post.)


----------



## sty (Jul 17, 2002)

*Perto da muralha...*

(Como falei com o Jonas ontem à noite, esqueci o lance dos cavalos, mas tinha imaginado ter deixado os cavalos no campo aberto antes das ruínas começarem a ficar perto.)

*Em anão - falo em voz baixa, suficiente para o pessoal ouvir se prestarem atenção. 
- Vc quer se defender com sua espada e ainda quer que eu te vigie? É isso mesmo que eu entendi!?
- Imagino que posso ajudar a procurar algo, até pq já está ficando escuro e tenho boa visão nestes ambientes.
- Mas ficarei aqui por mais atrás com meu arco de qq maneira, para se algo surgir por trás da torre tombada eu tenha chance de avisá-los.*

(levando em consideração q os cavalos ficaram para trás...)

_Com muita precaução, dou um pulo e subo em umas das gigantescas pilastras citadas anteriomente (Jump 32 = 26 + 6 & Climb 33 = 16 + 17 - "jump+climb silently" 21 = 10 + 11, não sei como é isso, sei que pra andar 1/2 do mov tem -5 de penalty; acho q subo na maior pilastra q tiver por lá.)

Lá de cima, com um apoio descente, tento ficar escondido, nos destroços por lá.
Fico bastante atento aos barulhos que estão tendo e olho na direção da torre onde o restante do grupo está, presto bastante atenção! (checks de hide, listen, spot, feitos anteriormente).
Saco meu arco e armo uma flecha. Fico em alerta para qq coisa q pareça hostil!._


----------



## Illuminae (Jul 18, 2002)

> Em anão - falo em voz baixa, suficiente para o pessoal ouvir se prestarem atenção.
> - Vc quer se defender com sua espada e ainda quer que eu te vigie? É isso mesmo que eu entendi!?




_Artan fala em anão, agora sem se preocupar em falar baixo, já que Sty subiu em uma pedra, à vista de todos..._ 

*Sua audição não está realmente muito boa, Sty...

Eu disse:

Para *nos* vigiar enquanto investigamos os destroços. O que parecia ser  *SUA* intenção ao ficar para trás.

E repito:

Com sua espada só pode defender a si mesmo, e a minha espada já guarda *Duorin e nossos cavalos*...

E traduzo...

Não quero que você *ME* vigie, eu disse que se você quer cuidar de nossa retaguarda, é melhor usar um arco, já que vc está *À DISTÂNCIA* e portanto incapaz de defender *DUORIN E OS CAVALOS* com sua *ESPADA*. E mesmo assim, *EU* e *MINHA ESPADA* já estamos aqui prontos para defende-los.

Eu sei que o seu sangue de anão lhe atrai para a batalha corpo-a-corpo, mas a menos que sua espada cresça um arco é melhor para ESTA situação.*


----------



## Duorin III (Jul 18, 2002)

*Para todos*

Eu me viro para todos e esboço em meu rosto um grande sorriso e digo em um tom de voz normal:

*Que honra!! Agradeço a todos que se empenham na tarefa árdua de aguçar os olhos e os ouvidos em nome dos outros. Que Ehlonna os abençoe.

Mas peço que me ouçam! Os fios que atam nossos destinos, podem ser finos e quebradiços ou grossos e fortes. Cuidemos de cada palavra que é proferida por nossas bocas como tecelões que cuidam de seus carretéis, na tentativa de fazer dos fios assim como as palavras, cordas fortes ou quebradiças, dependendo de sua habilidade.

Que nossas palavras sejam proferidas para se tecer cordas fortes entre nossos destinos!!*

Dito estas palavras, eu me viro e vou terminar de amarrar os cavalos lá no pasto, para depois seguir em frente com a missão.


----------



## Illuminae (Jul 18, 2002)

*Duorin esta certo!* 

_Artan agora tem um semblante e tom de voz sérios..._ 

*Isto não é nenhuma brincadeira de caça e caçador! Deixem seus egos sobre estas pedras e os cortem em dois!

Precisamos agir, não discutir! 

Se toda vez que algum companheiro recomendar algo nós formos perder tempo explicando-nos, ou tentando mostrar que nosso curso de ação original era correto por quaisquer motivos que sejam, logo estaremos mortos como aquele homem na estrada!

Por não prestar atenção no que falo e querer questionar cada palavra minha, suas táticas de se manter escondido já foram estragadas e talvez tenhamos atraído a atenção de algo ou alguém, Sty!

Por querer me fazer entendido, minha atenção já foi desviada e algo poderia ter acontecido conosco!

Mas Duorin está CERTO! Vamos aprender a OUVIR, senhores! Pois MAIS do que nossas vidas correm perigo, e EU não vim aqui para perder estas coisas!

Esta é a última vez que me pronuncio deste jeito quanto a tais mal entendidos, pois já passei minha vida inteira aprendendo como SOBREVIVER, e usarei minha experiência para me manter vivo, aqueles que dependem de mim, e aqueles que me ouvem!

Por Kord eu juro!* 

_Artan fecha seu elmo e segue Duorin, parando no caminho entre o pasto e as pedras, para vigiar ambos os grupos, até que Duorin volte._


----------



## Patrick (Jul 18, 2002)

( Tá maurício ache o que vc quise, mas eu não estava longe do grupo, falei que estava na frente, ou seja, eu era ‘‘o primeiro da fila’’. E se eu não estava longe creio que vc esteja dizendoq eu se afastou, mas também não narrou isto e nem o duorin  se afastou com vc. E se vc não disse que iria falar alto tampouco disse que iria falar alto. Maurício, lê o que vc escreveu e se vc realmente queria falar aquilo de forma que eu não escutasse reescreve dizendo que estava falando baixo e longe de mim)

_ as explicações são necessárias sempre que necessárias e assim que elas são. Peça dos outros o comportamento que você ofereça. Caso eu fizer algo que vc duvide você irá perguntar sobre o que quero fazer com isto. Pq não posso fazer o mesmo? Ou sty fazer o mesmo? Creio, que Duorin quis dizer com suas palavras que n'so devemos tentar nos entender e não diminuir o número de palavras trocadas. Se vc acha que as palavras excessivas mataram aquele homem eu posso achar tb que as palavras escassas o fizeram também.
- Vamos fazer o que tem de ser feito. procuro por algo que nem vocês, mas creio que isto seja perda de tempo.


----------



## Tagore (Jul 18, 2002)

*tava demorando...*

O que eu falei sobre reclamações? E o uso indiscriminado da palavra trash?

Comentários curtos e objetivos podem ser feitos, mas SEM EXALTAÇÃO! E SEM BAIXARIA! E SEM APELAÇÃO!

Quando nos depararmos com essas situações, em vez de dizermos: caralho, nego é trashão e não imagina nada! Onde ficaram a droga dos cavalos? Nós matamos eles e comemos na janta?!

Podemos simplesmente lembrar: - Amigos, temos que deixar nossos queridos animais em um lugar seguro, pois ele não conseguirão passar por esse caminho e poderão dificultar nossa missão!

E sem alteração nos posts! Se não vira bagunça. Fez, não fez, um lê uma coisa e outro outra, no final ninguém vai saber o que rolou de verdade. A não ser em casos excepcionais.

Sobre o comentário de Artan
Patrick ouviu o que Artan disse, pois não estava muito afastado do grupo, sendo que a maior distância do local onde Artan parou o cavalo até a torre caída era de no máximo 10m. Não há vento nem fatores que prejudiquem o som, e Duorin havia falado com Patrick em tom normal e não disse a que distância iria ficar também, além da audição de Patrick ser apuradíssima, mesmo sem concentração.

Agora, esqueçamos isso, que não tem nenhuma influência no jogo. Qualquer coisa -ICQ-


----------



## Tagore (Jul 18, 2002)

*voltando...*

Duorin termina de amarrar os cavalos no pasto e volta. De cima do bloco, Sty não vê nada além do que Artan havia visto anteriormente. (é só olhar na descrição anterior)

A medida em que vcs demoram mais nesse local, discutindo, o espaço parece ficar cada vez mais silencioso e deserto, apesar de ainda não terem visto nenhum movimento. Quase não se sente o vento bater.


----------



## Illuminae (Jul 18, 2002)

(entao faz seu papel direito jonas, e media o que nego fala, vc tambem so reclamou, reclamou e nao consertou *nada*.

Como fica? o daniel diz que faz uma coisa que seu personagem NAO poderia fazer.

Voce como mestre deveria falar: Voce NAO OUVIU.

Se voce nao quer desentedimentos, faça por onde.

O negocio ta tao baguncado que o davi conseguiu ate dar Climb ao mesmo tempo que jump e tudo isso em move silently.

Isso nao existe.

VOCE deveria se ro primeiro e unico a falar:

Voce nao pode fazer isso:

Como ficam as coisas agora? nao tem como o daniel ter ouvi do o que eu disse, e ta tudo gravado la pra rpovar:

Quotes em sequencia cronologica:

Patrick:


> * Chegando à visão da muralha apresso um pouco o passo, fico camuflado e estimulo os outros ir mais rápido. *Vou an frente, porém sem me distanciar muitos dos amigos.*
> * O meu interesse é entrar na cidade. O meu interesse é algo de valor. O meu interesse é ver algo de interesse.




Artan:



> Artan esboça um sorriso para Duorin e *acelera o passo em direção às muralhas.*




Patrick:



> *Patrick *que já eestava na frente* ao ver o interesse dos outros *sai mais rápido em direção à cidade*, com armas em mão também, mas no momento se pergunta, o que veio encontrar aqui? Afinal, pq usar armas em uma cidade abandonada?




Jonas:



> A cerca de 10 feets de altura, há um buraco como uma janela da torre.




Patrick:



> * *Eu entro na entrada(que repetitivo heim). Jogo uma corda de começo a subir.*




E pra terminar, o que Artan falou e que o daniel acha que o Patrick conseguiu ouvir da distância em que estava e preocupado em escalar.



> Artan olha para as muralhas com cuidado, sem se aproximar mais...
> 
> Duorin, aqueles homens falaram de criaturas à espreita nas ruínas, esta torre caída parece um abrigo ideal para criaturas... Não é seguro nos aproximarmos de uma vez, mas não tenho paciência suficiente para insistir com seu amigo afobado para ter cautela....




Mais alguns dados para terminar:

Além de Patrick DEIXAR CLARO que *IA ANDAR MAIS RAPIDO, NAO FRENTE DE TODOS, E ESCALAR A TORRE*, Artan TBM DEIXOU CLARO QUE *NAO IA SE APROXIMAR MAIS* E IA  *FALAR* COM DUORIN. NAO GRITAR, NEM FALAR BAIXO, pq caso vc nao saiba, daniel, temos um tom de voz NORMAL que nao e nem um grito, nem um murmúrio.

Mauricio)


----------



## sty (Jul 18, 2002)

*de cima do pilar*



			
				Illuminae said:
			
		

> *Artan fala em anão, agora sem se preocupar em falar baixo, já que Sty subiu em uma pedra, à vista de todos...*




*(Bem calmo, em voz suficinete para os 3 ouvirem)
- Concordo com Dourin, devemos deixar esses por menores de lado, estou aqui em cima, *com meu arco preparado*, caso precise.
- Vc devia fazer o q se propôs e vasculhar, e deixar de conversa!
- Concordo com vc tbém, não devemos mais ter estas discussões bobas.
- Fiquemos atentos agora, Artan e amigos. * 

_Como é um local mais alto e largo, fico bem no meio do pilar tentando ficar fora de vista de alguém q estaria olhando de baixo. (o treco tem 15ft de lado, mais de 200 ft^2, eu fico bem no meio, e ocupo, parado uns 6ft^2, estou escondido de alguém q está em baixo, certo!?).
Fico bastante atento com o arco armado caso precise. (check feito anteriormente!)_



(Maurício, só naõ existe se achar q não...
eu posso tentar fazer o q eu quiser, pode ser difícil ou não... Isso é o Jonas q vai decidir, e não vc ou o livro.
É um jogo de msg brd, acho que ia ficar muito chato e difícil para e todos e principalmente pro Jonas ter q ficar vetando tudo que rolar, cabe à nós tentarmos evitar essas besteiras, e ao Jonas tentar organizar um pouco mais, como vc tinha falado, se quiser falar baixo pro dourin, diga lá q está falando baixo para o  Patrick não ouvir. Sei que eu não sou o especialista em detalhe, pelo contrário, mas o jogo tá legal, vamos tentar não ficar de besteria, ok!? Me incluo no pedido tbém, todo nós temos um pouco de erro, meu pedido é pra gente melhorar. Vcs não acham q o jogo tá legal!???   A figura ficou fera Jonas,  e jogo tá fera tbém!!! Sem mais delongas...
Vamú jugá!!!!! Abraços...  Davi )


----------



## Illuminae (Jul 19, 2002)

_Artan espera Duorin voltar e passar por ele para acompanha-lo._ 

*Vamos nos aproximar juntos, Sty está de guarda.*


----------



## Patrick (Jul 19, 2002)

(Somente deixar claro para o maurício que o Jonas fez o papel de mestre. Se você ler o post dele ele falou que o Patrick conseguiu ouvir e explicou o pq. Agora se isto desagrada a você ou a mim é outra cooisa. Mas ele interferiu na hora que achou propícia. Você foi o único que achou aquilo trash. E concordo com o Davi, tudo é possível, agora o Jonas vai determinar se deu ou não. É message board, deixa o Jonas decidir se alguma ação é invalida)

BORA COMBINAR DE, SE ALGUÉM QUISER RECLAMAR DE ALGUMA AÇÃO FAÇA NO ICQ COM O JONAS, ASSIM, SE E*L*E ACHAR QUE DEVE MUDAR ALGO E*L*E MUDA, OK?

* Patrick acompanha Artan e Duorin. Patrick vai passo a pass tomando cuidado aonde pisa para não cair em truques e para não fazer barulho. Patrick se mescla ao ambiente(usa a capa).


----------



## Duorin III (Jul 19, 2002)

*Voltando*

Terminando de amarrar os cavalos e checar se está bem firme, eu volto na direção de Artan.

Agora já próximo de Artan eu o falo sorrindo de modo bem agradável:

*Pronto! Agora eles estão bem. Se nos demorarmos muito lá dentro capitão, sugiro que alguém volte para dar água para eles e ver como estão. Não creio que este local seja muito apreciado por ladrões, mas é bom prevenir não é mesmo?*


----------



## sty (Jul 19, 2002)

*Lá de cima...*

_Fico em quieto de cima do bloco, imível praticamente, só esperando o pessoal lá em baixo decidir o q cada um vai fazer._ 

(Como está a iluminação por lá?)


----------



## Tagore (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: Lá de cima...*



			
				sty said:
			
		

> *
> (Como está a iluminação por lá?) *




O sol está baixando mais rápido e parece q logo, se demorarem muito, quem não possuir outros recursos, precisará de alguma fonte de iluminação. Por enquanto, o sol, que se poem ao oeste, depois das ruínas, evita que precisem disso.


----------



## Patrick (Jul 20, 2002)

EU falo:
* Estamos nos aproximando e eu ao menos não reparei nenhum perigo. O Sol se esconde e a minha visão se recolhe junto. Artan, o que acha melhor? Entrarmos agora ou esperar o amanhecer? Eu sem luz ficarei prejudicado e eu com luz não conseguirei utilizar de minhas habilidades mais preciosas. O que fazer? Duorin, vc não tem alguma coisa para eu conseguir ver no escuro não tipo um objeto mágico ou algo do tipo?


----------



## Duorin III (Jul 20, 2002)

*Estando ao lado de Patrick eu respondo:*

*Infelizmente não meu caríssimo Patrick. Não costumo andar carregando comigo este tipo de coisa, posso ajudar a carregar, e até possuir algo, mas as coisas que posso vir a apossuir não se demoram muito comigo. É uma pena não poder fazer nada para lhe ajudar. 
Vc não possui uma tocha ou coisa assim? Tochas fazem ótimas sombras! Eu posso carregar se quiser. Mas não a espere estar iluminando todo o tempo, pois posso precisar de minhas mãos livres algumas vezes...*


----------



## Illuminae (Jul 21, 2002)

*Aqui a vegetação é alta, se acamparmos dentro dos muros provavelmente de ter menos mato...

*


----------



## Tagore (Jul 21, 2002)

*Ação!!*

(Aqui é o DAVI usando o login do JONAS!!!!!)

STY responde aos amigos.


*- Patrick, tenho umas tochas por aqui, em último caso, Moradin irá nos iluminar!

-Artan está certo, deve ter menos mato mais para dentro, caso a gente acampe.

- Sendo assim vou dar uma olhada por cima da torre!* 

_Desarmo e guardo meu arco e flecha. Me afasto para o lado contrário ao da torre, fico bem na ponta da pilastra. Começo a correr com bastante velocidade e pulo na direção da torre._ 

(Quero ficar em cima da torre para ver do outro lado, não vou pular na direção da janela. Checks: JUMP 35 = 26 + 9)


----------



## Patrick (Jul 21, 2002)

- Se moradin for nos iluminar espero que seja o seu fiel, que no caso é você, que segure a tocha. Se assim quiser eu agradeço. Quanto ao acampamento, concordo, para lá devemos encontrar menos mato, apesar de que não me sinto incomadado pelo mato, na verdade, me sinto protegido por ele... não sou nenhum defensor da natureza mas creio que sou em muito defendido por ela.


----------



## Tagore (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: Ação!!*



			
				Tagore said:
			
		

> Começo a correr com bastante velocidade e pulo na direção da torre.[/I]




Não há espaço para correr de cima da pilastra, mas vc pula memso assim. Sty dá um passo para trás e em seguida um para frente e pula de cima da pilastra em direção à torre. Apesar de seu pulo longo, ele cai apenas na base da torre, apoiando os pés na sua lateral e caindo em pé no chão. (teste de tumble já feito aqui)


----------



## Patrick (Jul 21, 2002)

*Bem, agora eu mostro minha corda para o Sty e falo: 
-Que tal usarmos a corda? Ela facilitará em muito o trabalho, não?

E eu jogo a corda de forma a facilitar a subida de sty e junto minhas mãos e me abaixo de forma que eu esteja na posição de dar ‘‘pézinho’’ para sty


----------



## Duorin III (Jul 22, 2002)

*Chegando ao lado de Patrick eu digo:*

Infelizmente não caro amigo. Vamos ver como nós vamos nos sair lá dentro. Posso durante um tempo, segurar a tocha para vc. Sendo assim, talvez dê para lhe fornecer algum tipo de sombra com uma tocha.


----------



## Duorin III (Jul 22, 2002)

*Chegando ao lado de Patrick eu digo:*

*Infelizmente não caro amigo. Vamos ver como nós vamos nos sair lá dentro. Posso durante um tempo, segurar a tocha para vc. Sendo assim, talvez dê para lhe fornecer algum tipo de sombra com uma tocha.*


----------



## sty (Jul 22, 2002)

*Ao lado da torre...*

*- Obrigado Patrick, mas prefiro subir sem corda, lá de cima, se puder, prendo uma corda para vcs subirem e ajudo a puxar.* 

_Me preparo para subir, como no começo da estrutura é "menos" fácil de subir, dou um pulo para começar de um local mais alto e mais fácil (Jump 34 = 26 + 8 ). E depois começo a escalar (Climb 36 = 16 + 20!!uh!!).
Chego lá em cima devagar, com cautela, fico bastante atento, e vou olhando para frente da torre sem me erguer sobre ela. 
(Listen 13 = 9 + 4; Spot 27 = 18 + 9; Hide 26 = 10 + 16)
_


----------



## Tagore (Jul 22, 2002)

Patrick joga a corda e o gancho se prende no buraco da janela, mas Sty não usa a corda e dá um pulo, se segurando na parede da torre, e rapidamente subindo até o topo.
Olhando para o outro lado, vê vários destroços e blocos, como anteriormente. Mais a frente há um campo com pilares caídos e grandes estátuas partidas, de homens e outras criaturas, que não se consegue identificar devido a distância e porque não estão inteiras. Em seguida há o que parecem ser casas, com certa ordenação, formando conjunto abandonado. Algumas sem telhados, outras com o telhado caído, muitas com as paredes caídas para fora ou para dentro. Uma parede que se  mantém de pé isolada, tem uma porta que balança solta. Do lado esquerdo, junto a muralha, se vê a metade em pé de outra torre, que faria par com a que Sty está em cima. Não se consegue identificar a outra metade caída.


----------



## Duorin III (Jul 22, 2002)

*Eu me viro para o grupo e digo:*

*E então, vamos tentar entrar por aqui, ou vamos procurar outra entrada?*


----------



## Patrick (Jul 23, 2002)

- A corda já está aqui e a entrada também, vamos por aqui, minha opinião. ENtão, vamos?


----------



## sty (Jul 23, 2002)

*Em cima da torre...*

Relato tudo que vi para todos lá em baixo. 

*- Vamos por aqui mesmo amigos, mas calma, vou checar a janela antes de vcs subirem por lá, esperem um minuto.* 

_Vou em direção à janela, com bastante cautela qto à estrutura e qto a fazer barulhos me movendo pela torre.

Chegando lá tento ouvir algo lá dentro (listen 13 = 9 + 4) e depois olho dentro da janela pelo lado de fora (spot 29 = 9 + 20uhu!!)._


----------



## Tagore (Jul 23, 2002)

Sty olha a janela e vê apenas que o lado de dentro está quase todo cheio de destroços. Háveria espaço para uma criatura pequena entrar, mas não dá pra ver até onde essa passagem vai, se continua ou se está fechada mais na frente.


----------



## Duorin III (Jul 23, 2002)

*Eu olho para Artan e pergunto sorrindo de forma bem simpática:*

*Quer que eu dê uma olhada lá dentro Capitão?*


----------



## Illuminae (Jul 26, 2002)

*Pelo que eu vi não há espaço para você entrar Duorin, e não deve ter nada além de destroços e podridão lá dentro.

Vamos subir pela corda.*


----------



## sty (Jul 26, 2002)

*Auxiliando na subida...*

 

_Verifico se o gancho preso à corda está bem fixado na janela.

Fico de guarda esperando eles subirem. Do mesmo modo anterior, só com o suficiente pra "cima" da torre pra eu conseguir olhar do outro lado. Mas olho para o lado onde eles estão subindo tbém! 
(LISTEN 18 = 9 + 9; SPOT 26 = 17 + 9; HIDE 18 = 8 + 10 )

Saco meu arco novamente._ 

(Confirmando q a corda está bem presa...) 

*- Subam amigos, ficarei de guarda!!*


----------



## Duorin III (Jul 26, 2002)

*Respondendo a Artan*

*Está bem então.*

Eu subo pela corda. (Dado 11+ 1 Str)


----------



## Patrick (Jul 26, 2002)

* Eu subo pela corda por último e ao chegar lá em cima eu guardo a corda na mochila de volta.

- E agora, o que fazemos, descansamos aqui?


----------



## Tagore (Jul 29, 2002)

Duorin sobe pela corda e apoia-se ao lado de Sty. Patrick espera Artan subir e sobe em seguida, recolhendo a corda de cima. Vcs estão todos em cima da torre caída, abaixados para manter o equilíbrio de modo mais seguro. Para andar de pé tem que tomar cuidado.

---relembrando---
Olhando para o outro lado, vê vários destroços e blocos, como anteriormente. Mais a frente há um campo com pilares caídos e grandes estátuas partidas, de homens e outras criaturas, que não se consegue identificar devido a distância e porque não estão inteiras. Em seguida há o que parecem ser casas, com certa ordenação, formando conjunto abandonado. Algumas sem telhados, outras com o telhado caído, muitas com as paredes caídas para fora ou para dentro. Uma parede que se mantém de pé isolada, tem uma porta que balança solta. Do lado esquerdo, junto a muralha, se vê a metade em pé de outra torre, que faria par com a que Sty está em cima. Não se consegue identificar a outra metade caída.


----------



## sty (Jul 29, 2002)

*Vamos descansar!?*

*- Vamos seguir em direção ao pedaço da outra torre que ainda está de pé, tenho um presentimento qto à ela estar de pé, acho que talvez encontremos algo de interessante por lá.

- O que acham!?* 

_Ainda com o arco na mão, vou me direcionando para a otra torre. Seguindo por esta torre até chegar perto da muralha e então pela muralha até chegar à meia torre de pé. Não vou andando até me responderem, mas analiso bem o caminho, todas as estruturas nas quais vamos andar, e fico bem atencioso à tudo q possa se mexer perto do caminho que estou analisando._


----------



## Duorin III (Jul 29, 2002)

*Lugar não muito bom*

*Acho melhor nós descermos, aqui é além de instável um lugar onde somos vistos de qualquer lugar, não devemos ficar parados aqui. Sugiro descer rápido.*

Espero a reação do grupo.


----------



## Illuminae (Jul 30, 2002)

_Artan desce do outro lado  com Sty._ 



> - Vamos seguir em direção ao pedaço da outra torre que ainda está de pé, tenho um presentimento qto à ela estar de pé, acho que talvez encontremos algo de interessante por lá.





*Não esqueçamos que *já* sabemos que *há* criaturas aqui e, provavelmente, aquela torre pode ser o  abrigo de tais criaturas...* 

_Artan pausa por um momento...._ 

*Ou daqueles que viemos procurar aqui em primeiro lugar, lembram, Duorin e Sty?

De qualquer jeito, se queiserem descansar esta noite e explorar de dia e  melhor ficarmos em uma área de céu aberto, para não sermos surpreendidos por algo.

Se quieserem começar a exploração agora, eu sugiro a torre.*


----------



## Duorin III (Jul 30, 2002)

*Pernoite*

*Então é melhor descermos em direção da torre que está de pé. Acamparemos entre as duas. Pelo menos é o que eu penso ser melhor. Ficaremos abrigados entre as duas e teremos esconderijo provisório.
Mas atento a todos quanto as coisas que possam estar a espreita e que possivelmente já saibam de nossa presença.

Que o céu de Ehlonna seja nosso manto esta noite!!*

Eu faço que vou descer mas espero os outros irem primeiro.


----------



## sty (Jul 30, 2002)

*Metade de torre em pé...*

*- Acho q seria melhor olhar logo agora a torre q ainda está em pé, mas se realmente quiserem descansar, Dourin sugeriu um lugar muito bom, pelo menos para as possibilidades q temos aqui.* 

_Desco após Artan, e fico de guarda ao seu lado esperando Duorin e Patrick descerem._ 

*- Eu Prefiro ir agora! O q acham?*


----------



## Patrick (Jul 30, 2002)

-Amigos, vocês estão doidos? Pensem bem, não viemos até aqui para durmir mas sim para explorar. Se vocês querer explorar vamos na torre, se querem dormir vamos para bem longe e não fiquemos entre as duas torres que aqui se encontram.Se sabemos das criaturas que existem aqui não seria prudente dormir por esta região, vamos ganhar alguma distância e então nos posicionarmos. E se ficarmos aqui vamos entrar e ver logo o que existe para nos enfrentar. Dormir aqui seria o mesmo que dormir entre dois leões adormecidos, pode ser que nenhum acorde, mas se algum acordar pobre de nós. Então, ou enfrentamos as feras ou nos afastamos delas. Está dada minha opinião, se forem dormir vou para longe, se querem ficar vamos entrar na torre.


----------



## sty (Jul 30, 2002)

*VAMOS pra a TORRE!!*

*- Patrick está certo!!!!

- Não vamos perder mais tempo!

- Eu digo que devemos ir para a TORRE agora!!!* 

_Guardo o arco e saco minha espada, uma GREAT SWORD, cinza claro, que parece bastante afiada. 
Me viro em direção à torre de pé e me posiciono para começar a caminhada até lá!!_


----------



## Duorin III (Jul 31, 2002)

*A torre*

*Meus caros Patrick e Sty, tenho certeza que a hora chegará para cada um. A noite está caindo e a hora de nosso descanso está chegando. Se seguirmos neste momento com a missão, teremos que inevitavelmente, descansar lá dentro, onde é muito mais perigoso, já que a parada é obrigatória para nossos corpos continuarem funcionando direito. Tenho certeza de que daqui à algumas horas estarão um pouco mais cansados do que agora, não que eu esteja duvidando de suas predisposições para tais empreitadas, mas acho que seria melhor para todos nós uma noite de sono.

Sty, perca um pouco do seu tempo, mas não perca a vida que tens.

E Patrick, é melhor dormir entre centenas de leões do que *dentro* de um.*

E sorrindo para o grupo eu falo:

*Uma vez, um certo pássaro, queria muito conhecer o sol, que para ele, era uma estrela muito brilhante que só existia em histórias muito antigas. Este pássaro vivia uma vida muito peculiar:  vivia em sua plena e triste escuridão da noite, voando na velocidade do pensamento, na tentativa de achar o sol e trazer luz para sua vida. E sua busca era incessante e incansável, e isto ficou por eras e mais eras. 

Mas inesperadamente um milagre ocorreu, o pássaro parou. Parou por que não via mais o motivo para tanto desespero em busca de uma coisa que o escapava à todo tempo.
E quando menos ele esperava, por de traz eis que surgiu um facho dourado de luz que o iluminou como um balsamo revigorador, que o acompanharia para o resto de sua vida.

O pássaro meus amigos, só viu a luz do sol quando parou para refletir.
Por mais rápido que voasse, ele nunca encontraria a desejada estrela, pois que ele se encontrava na velocidade da troca do dia pela noite. E em sua busca desesperada, ele só vivia voando em noites que nunca acabariam, se ele um dia não tivesse parado para refletir. 

----------
Agora, quanto a idéia de Patrick, sobre dormir longe daqui, eu também acho melhor, e ainda acrescento: longe daqui e perto dos cavalos.

Ouçam, pois que não desmereço o vigor dos dois quanto a esta missão. Suas vontades são por mim, muito apreciadas e deveras respeitadas. Mas ofereço meus conselhos para os que possuem capacidade de escutar e não só ouvir de forma mecânica. Guardemos estas maravilhosas energias, para uma manhã onde o sol possa nos receber, renovando-nos para as adversidades futuras.

Desculpem-me senhores se falo de mais. Mas eu sigo os impulsos do meu coração orientados pelo norte da minha razão. E é isto que me manteve vivo até hoje, mais que qualquer golpe de espada ou esconderijo na sombra.*


----------



## Illuminae (Jul 31, 2002)

*Para a torre, companheiros.*

_Artan seu escudo das costas e o prende na braço esquerdo._

*Mesmo perto dos cavalos, estaremos perto demais para não sermos detectados durante a noite.

Além disso, acabou de escurecer, não precisamos descansar ainda.

Duorin, leve uma tocha, por favor, minhas mãos estão ocupadas.* 

_Artan saca de suas costas sua espada, quase tão grande quanto ele, e a empunha com sua mão direita, apenas._


----------



## sty (Jul 31, 2002)

*Boas palavas mas...*

*- Belas palavras Dourin!! Mas como Artan disse, estamos ainda bem no começo da noite, ainda não precisamos descansar.

- Reforço novamente minha opinião. Devemos ir investigar agora!!

- Mas se vc realmente necessitar de descanso agora, concordo em nos afastarmos para perto dos cavalos, e talvez mais longe, e voltarmos de manhã.*


----------



## Duorin III (Jul 31, 2002)

*Em direção da torre*

*Sim capitão, segurarei a tocha. Acho que o grupo vai precisar ainda de muita iluminação nesta viajem...*

Então eu me viro, pego uma tocha de minha mochila e sigo em silêncio com o grupo.


----------



## Patrick (Aug 1, 2002)

** Patrick entende duorin*

- Amigo Duorin, compreendo suas palavras e não imaginava realmente que podemos vir a demorar dentro. Concordo que precisamos de descansar antes para depois estarmos prontos para o que necessário for. Mas nossos amigos parecem querer entrar. As suas reflexões me fazem invariavelmente concordar. Mas não irei bater o pé, se após isto que eu falei Artan e Sty ainda quiserem entrar que duorin segure a tocha pois trazer a luz parece ser sua função. Eu somente poderei aproveitar da sombra causada.

( Explicando, se o Maurício e o Davi postarem em seguida a este post confirmando sua decisão fica subentendido que eu seguirei)


----------



## Duorin III (Aug 1, 2002)

Acabado de escutar o que Patrick acabara de dizer eu viro para ele e abro um enorme sorriso e em seguida faço um aceno de cabeça.

*Vamos meu amigo!*


----------



## Illuminae (Aug 1, 2002)

*Não se chateie Duorin, suas palavras são acolhedoras, mas o mundo a nossa volta não.

Fazemos o que temos q fazer.


Vamos.* 


_Artan olha para Duorin e com um aceno de cabeça fala:_ 

*E... obrigado pela tocha.*


----------



## Duorin III (Aug 1, 2002)

*Sorrindo para Artan tb*

*Por que haveria eu de estar chateado?

Não se engane meu caríssimo Capitão pelos meus poucos minutos de reflexão sobre nossa missão! Ainda tenho muito no que penssar! Mas estar com vcs para mim é uma honra e uma grande alegria, e não teria um porquê para tal reação. As palavras foram ditas e isto já basta.*

(só deixando claro que meu perssonagem não ficou chateado, e hora nehuma ele parou de sorrir enquanto estava com vcs. Se pareceu que ele ficou chateado, desculpem-me, eu não detalhei o bastante. Agora não é possível que não deu pra notar as várias vezes que eu escrevi suas ações, e que quase sempre, se não sempre, ele se dirije à alguém com um sorriso. Se não um sorriso, um semblante calmo e compreendedor, mas mesmo assim, de forma alegre.)


----------



## sty (Aug 1, 2002)

*Na direção da torre...*

Após as conversa de Dourin, Patrick e Artan 

_Sty fica bastante contente com a reação, mais uma vez, "calorosa" de Dourin.

Agora ele parece estar muito mais disposto!

Pego um pedra de uns 15 cms de lado no chão, um paralélepípedo pequeno solto da muralha ou da torre mais ou menos do tamanho de metade uma caixa de sapatos e não muito pesado, suficiente para arremessá-lo uns 40 fts, e seguro com a mão esquerda, e a espada na direita._ 

*- Sigamos com bastante cuidado agora amigos, preparem-se para o inesperado. Tentem não fazer muito barulho, e vamos começar a falar mais baixo, principalmente perto da torre.
- (em voa baixa) Vamos!* 

_Caminho bem perto da muralha, à sombra da tocha q Duorin ergue, fico bem encoberto pela minha capa, deixando apenas um pedaço da minha espada à vista, tento fazer bastante silêncio ao andar.
Fico vigiando o caminho com meus olhos bem atentos a qq coisa suspeita._


----------



## Patrick (Aug 1, 2002)

* Patrick agora se torna como o ambiente(usa a capa). Caminha junto ao grupo reparando o chão para pisar aonde fizer menos barulho e aproveita a luz da tocha de duorin para aproveitar as sombras criadas. Mesmo que sejam as sombras do companheiros de jornada. Com a espada na mão vou em frente confiante, pois não estava receioso de entar, porém, preocupado caso nós fiquemos presos lá e tenhamos que descansar. Tenta afasta este pensamentos da cabeça e fica com olhos e ouvidos bem abertos.


----------



## Duorin III (Aug 1, 2002)

Eu tento fazer menos barulho possível no meu caminhar, tentando n"ao atrapalha a ação furtiva de meus companheiros. E vou assim, segurando a tocha, iluminando o caminho do grupo.


----------



## Illuminae (Aug 1, 2002)

_Artan olha por um momento com curiosidade quando Sty pega a pedra e começa a levar...

Mas fica calado e acompanha a luz de Duorin, em sua frente, caso apareça algo._


----------



## Tagore (Aug 1, 2002)

*indo para a torre*

A noite cai, e a tocha é acesa no momento necessário. Vcs descem e começam a andar rente à muralha, em direção a torre partida. Rapidamente a escuridão aumenta e a luz da tocha, apesar de suficiente para vcs andarem e verem uns aos outros, parece mais fraca a cada passo de Duorin ao balançar da chama. Nesses momentos, Patrick parece sumir e aparecer rapidamente, como uma miragem a sua frente. 

Vcs andam como em corredoreres de um labirinto (mas sem perder a direção), tendo sempre que ziguezaguear, entre os blocos e pilares caídos, muitas vezes atrasando o passo para atravessar áreas com mais cuidado e sem fazer barulho. Em alguns momentos, quando o portador da tocha vira em uma dessas esquinas, o companheiro que está mais afastado se vê num completo breu, e tem que apressar-se para não se separar do grupo. Tudo isso em questão de alguns passos.

A essa circunstância não se consegue mais ver a torre e as coisas mais distantes que puderam observar de cima. Não há uma noção muito precisa da distância, mas o caminho é direto e vcs acreditam já terem percorrido mais da metade. 

Eis que ao dar mais um passo, Duorin, ao iluminar o chão, vê um crânio, com um elmo rachado, semi enterrado no chão. Vcs param e observam com mais atenção e vêem que o esqueleto está sob uma parede caída e o elmo está totalmente enferrujado e corroído pelo tempo.

---AÇÕES---
(Situação Quase de Tensão - Já rolei as iniciativas, que vão valer daqui pra frente até segunda ordem)
Duorin(16), Sty(12), Patrick(10), Artan(4)
(Valores Finais)
(temos que ver a questão do posicionamento e do grid)


----------



## Duorin III (Aug 2, 2002)

*Minha ação*

Eu paro agachado de frente para a ossada e olho para Artan e digo bem baixo:

Acho que isto conta um pouco da história do local...


----------



## sty (Aug 2, 2002)

*Cuidado!!!*

 Tudo em voz baixa. 


*- Houve uma batalha, e depois destruiram a cidade... acho q foi isso q aconteceu...* 

_ Me concentro com os olhos fechados e com a mão no meu peito, bem em cima do símbolo de Moradin na minha armadura, e murmuro palavras intelegíveis, soam exatamente iguais as do outro dia, com os viajantes e seu amigo morto.

Abro os olhos e eles brilham instantaneamente uma luz bem clara e branca, e voltam ao normal._


----------



## Patrick (Aug 2, 2002)

- Este amigo pode nos dizer mais do que pode pensar. Ele provavelmente era algum guerreiro, pois não são todos que usam elmos. Provavelmente isto foi há algum tempo pois para estar assim enterrado creio que tenha sido a ação do tempo. Este nosso companheiro conta uma história de um passado muito distante, sigamos em frente, este guerreiro não poderá nos contar nada muito válido. A não ser se alguém souber falar com os mortos.


----------



## Illuminae (Aug 3, 2002)

_Artan estende seu braço e, com a ponta de sua espada, retira cuidadosamente o elmo do crânio, e ainda com a ponta de espada, faz um sinal circular na testa do guerreiro morto, e fala para os outros..._ 

*Mortos não falam. Vamos.*


----------



## Duorin III (Aug 3, 2002)

Eu fico de pé e levanto a tocha acima da cabeça esperando os outros virem junto.


----------



## Patrick (Aug 3, 2002)

* Patrick já andando acompanhando o grupo e deixando o crânio para trás diz:
- Se você não escuta não quer dizer que não falem. Pois se assim fosse que também não falaria.


----------



## Patrick (Aug 3, 2002)

*:*

:


----------



## Duorin III (Aug 3, 2002)

*Vamos...*


----------



## Illuminae (Aug 3, 2002)

.


----------



## Tagore (Aug 4, 2002)

*sombras...*

Vcs passam pela caveira tendo que subir na parede caída sobre ela, e continuam andando, deixando as *sombras* do passado para trás com uma sensação de tristeza. Aquela imagem os deixa sérios com um ar que fica mais pesado quanto mais tempo se passa no escuro. Agora vcs devem estar chegando. De repente Sty consegue ver a torre ao alto, a uma distancia além da iluminação da tocha (cerca de 15m). Ele avisa o grupo sobre a proximidade, porém nesse ponto o caminho rente a muralha se fecha. Vcs podem escalar, passando pelos escombros a frente, ou tentar dar a volta procurando outra passagem.

O que vcs fazem?


----------



## Duorin III (Aug 4, 2002)

Em um tom baixo eu digo à todos:
*Parece que estamos com duas opções no momento: ou subimos ou procuramos contornar. Para mim tanto faz. Mas talvez dar a volta seja mais fácil...*


----------



## Patrick (Aug 4, 2002)

*Patrick segura com mais firmeza sua espada e se certifica de estar mesclado com as sombras e diz:
- Agora a nossa opção é ter mais cuidado, eu vi algo para aquele lado(e aponto para o lado que o Jonas não me disse qual), provavelmente aquela criatura que aqueles camponeses enfrentaram.
*Fica em silêncio e tenta ver algo.


----------



## Duorin III (Aug 5, 2002)

*Olhos abertos*

Eu me viro pro lado contrário que ele apontou ainda segurando a tocha no alto para iluminar de forma uniforme sem fazer sombra com meu corpo.


----------



## Patrick (Aug 5, 2002)

*olhos abertos, os dois*

* Das sombras Patrick se prepara para um possível inimigo. Sabe que pode ser apenas sua imaginação, pode ter sido alguma sombra causada pela tocha de Duorin, mas sabe que não morrerá por ter precaução e si o contrário. Prepara sua arma para estocar ao primeiro sinal de um inimigo. Pisa leve para que seu equilíbrio não fique em um só ponto, quer estar preparado para se mover em qualquer direção. Patrick está preparado para o perigo, ou ao menos, assim o supõe.


----------



## Illuminae (Aug 5, 2002)

_Artan se vira para olhar a direção onde patrick apontou e aguça sua audição, tentando perceber se existe realmente algo se movendo ..._ 

(Listen *19* =9+10)


----------



## Tagore (Aug 5, 2002)

Todos param em silêncio, por um instante, mas não escutam ruído algum...


----------



## sty (Aug 5, 2002)

*Decisão...*

Em voz baixa.... 

*- Vamos escalar logo!* 


Após Patrick falar sobre a sombra avistada.... 


_Olho na direção q ele apontou (SPOT 21 = 12 + 9) e tento prestar bastante atenção aos sons q estão chegando das outras direções, não da q Patrick falou. (LISTEN 25 = 16 + 9)._


----------



## sty (Aug 5, 2002)

_Segura bem firme minha espada e falo:_ 

*- Sinto uma presença maligna na direção q Patrick apontou.

- Fiquem bastante atentos e tomem muito cuidado!! *


----------



## sty (Aug 5, 2002)

*De novo...*

*- Sinto vários seres malévolos...

- Eles estão se aproximando pelo outro lado dos escombros (direção da torre)....

- Preparem-se!! * 

_Seguro a espada com as duas mãos, e fico em posição de ataque, na direção de algo q venha de cima dos escombros.
Um escudo de força aparece na minha mão cobrindo meu antebraço._


----------



## sty (Aug 5, 2002)

*de novo, a missão!!*

 (Foi mal pela qtde, é q outras informações surgiram...) 

_Fico na direção dos escombros defendendo caso algo chegue por aquela direção..._ 

*- Sinto alguns deles... Vou ficar neste lado, mas tomem cuidado com os outros lados tbém...*


----------



## Patrick (Aug 5, 2002)

* Já estava alerta e agora fico mais. Olhando para algum lado e de costas para Sty como se estive a proteger as costas dele, porém sempre me movimentando e mepreparando para uma movimentação possível


----------



## Tagore (Aug 5, 2002)

*A Cena*

Em meio ao silêncio e a certeza de que o mau está próximo, vcs sentem a adrenalina fluindo pelo seu sangue. Parados, pensando nesse momento se esperam ou se entregam-se ao inesperado...

Esta é a cena. Posicionei vcs no desenho de acordo com a descrição de cada um.

O que vcs fazem? Podem falar em qualquer ordem.
Iniciativas
--S(26), P(12), D(12), A(7)---


----------



## sty (Aug 5, 2002)

*Preparando pra ação!*

*- Foi exatamente isso q pensei Patrick!! Fique assim!!

- Sinto vários seres malignos, eles ficam correndo de um lado para outro. E se movimentam muito rápido pelos escombros!!* 

_Continuo na mesma posição, pronto para atacar qq criatura maligna q apareça perto de onde estou.
Vcs percebem q fico bem concentrado, minha cabeça faz pequenos movimentos laterais, mas muito rápidos, como se eu estivesse vendo algo correr para os lados por de trás do escombros..._


----------



## Duorin III (Aug 5, 2002)

Olhando com cuidado eu digo ao grupo:
* Vou precisar de minhas mão livres agora...
Mas não ainda...*
Então eu saco minha longsword, e então troco de mão a longsword com a tocha. Tocha na esquerda e espada na direita.
E fico preparado...

* Lembren-se amigos, as aparências podem eganar...
...eu sempre estarei aqui com vcs...*


----------



## sty (Aug 6, 2002)

*Q se faça luz...*

_Saio da posição de ataque, e pego a pedra descrita anteriormente, somente com a mão esquerda, a espad continua na outra mão._ 

_Murmuro palavras. Sons muito parecids qto os anteriores, mas vcs percebem q não é a mesma coisa...
Trago a pedra junto ao meu corpo, sempre na armadura, onde tem o símbolo de Moradin, Deus dos Anões. A seguro bem firme.

Uma luz branca, muito brilhante aparece na pedra, ela ilumina a região como uma tocha.
Fixo a pedra em um buraco qq nos escombros à minha frente, à uma altura q possa iluminar bem tanto pra cima qto para baixo_ 

*- Qdo precisar pode soltar a tocha Dourin, não se preocupe com luz para nossos amigos agora!*


----------



## Illuminae (Aug 6, 2002)

*(olha a iniciativa ai galera, sacanagem)*

(ainda tem o patrick e eu no primeiro round davi e andre.)


----------



## Patrick (Aug 6, 2002)

(É que o Jonas falow que pode ser em qualquer ordem)
* Fico de costas para Sty de forma que a luz que ele acendeu me forneça sombras com o corpo dele. COntinuo na mesma posição esperando o inesperado. Entendo as palavras de DUorin e imagino que vá se transformar em alguma coisa.
* FIco sem falar durante alguns instantes


----------



## Tagore (Aug 6, 2002)

*ordem*

Eu não disse que podia agir em qualquer ordem. Eu disse que podia "Falar" em qualquer ordem. "Falar" não é soltar magia, "falar" não é andar. 

Pra organizar, será assim, agora:
Farei a contagem de rounds após declarar as iniciativas. Sendo assim, nesse momento, no round 1 só falta o Artan agir. 
Após a ação de Artan eu declararei o round 2 e vcs agem.
Como o Sty já agiu após a ação de Duorin, é como se ele já tivesse feito sua ação no round 2 (soltar a magia), então essa ação irá acontecer exatamente depois de Artan agir. Depois será Patrick e assim por diante.

Ações antecipadas devem ser evitadas, a não ser que se tenha certeza de que não terá problemas e mesmo assim deve ser dito mais ou menos assim: no próximo round vou fazer isso e isso...
de resto, mais uma vez, ICQ


----------



## Illuminae (Aug 6, 2002)

_Artan se posiciona ao lado de Duorin e de costas para Sty com a espada apontada para o escuro, esperando..._ 

*Vamos nos posiconar em círculo, todos com as costas para o centro, para não sermos atacados por trás!* 

-Artan move-se até F5. 
-Ready action: atacar qualquer criatura hostil que entre no threat range.


----------



## Patrick (Aug 7, 2002)

(ESTOU NO f6)


----------



## Tagore (Aug 7, 2002)

*Round two - FIGHT!*

Sty, que estava concentrado, fazendo leves movimentos com a cabeça de um lado para o outro, como se olhando para um ponto na parede, ouve o aviso de Duorin e para. ELe pega uma pedra, concentra-se e murmura algumas palavras segurando a pedra firme na mão. A pedra começa a brilhar como uma tocha iluminando a área em q vcs estão, e no momento em que Sty a coloca numa pequena brecha entre os escombros a sua frente, a luz some completamte por um instante! 
Sty sente um pavor repentino e um mal muito próximo a sua frente, mas seu sangue de Anão mantém sua coragem inabalável!  
Um rosto totalmente negro e sem olhos atravessa a parede a sua frente encobrindo a pedra luminosa e forma uma grande sombra sobre vcs... Ele está a um palmo cara a cara com Sty e abre os braços com seus dedos pontiagudos que serpenteiam como pequenas cobras, dando um grito agudo e pavoroso.
Ao mesmo tempo, e por todos os lados, como se não houvessem obstáculos, aparecem vários outros desses monstros cercando-os.

Duorin larga a tocha no chão e como se jogando os braços para o alto cresce a mais de dois metros. Seus braços e pernas aumentam e aparecem pêlos por todo seu corpo. Em suas mãos crescem garras e seu rosto se tranforma com grandes presas. De um momento para o outro vcs não vêem mais Duorin como antes, mas como uma grande criatura sem vestígios da serenidade de um instante atrás...

Artan, já preparado levanta sua espada com uma mão para desfazer um golpe e provar a matéria de seus inimigos... 

Em míudos
- ninguém está surpeso
- a iniciativa deles é 6, depois de todos
- Sty já agiu
- Artan pode fazer o ataque do ready
- Patrick pode agir
- Duorin já agiu (comfirme o tempo da transformação, se pode agir ainda...)

(*A posição correta do M1 é no ponto amarelo, pois não tinha espaço no desenho para colocar.)

A ordem continua, para o próximo round
--S(26), P(12), D(12), A(7)--


----------



## Patrick (Aug 7, 2002)

( COmo Sty agiu, devo ser eu e o Duorin agora, como o Duorin está agindo irei agir...hehehe, lembrando ao Jonas que eu tenho ATAQUE OPORTUNISTA)
* Patrick já esperando as criaturas nefastas faz um ataque rápido à criatura com sua espada. No ataque a espada fica rapidamente com chamas( tenho dois ataques: 12+7= 19 e o segundo dá 14+2= 16). Patrick faz um movimento com os joelhos como se abaixasse e depois levanta-se rapidamente para conferir mais força ao golpe.

(Jonas, caso acerte me diga que te falo o dano por ICQ)


----------



## Illuminae (Aug 7, 2002)

*Readied Action:*

_Com um brilho em seus olhos, Artan, ao ver 3 sombras malditas, moldadas pela magia atravessarem as pedras à sua frente, aproxima seu escudo do corpo por um segundo, para logo após explodir com um grito de raiva e um avanço de sua espada em riste em direção à uma das sombras._ 

*RWAAAAAAAAAHHHH!!!* 

Artan ataca M4:

to hit 25 = 9+16
(dano  já foi por icq, se acertar)


----------



## Duorin III (Aug 8, 2002)

*eu ajo sim, free action (fast wild shape)*

Depois da transformação, que para quem notou foi no tempo de um sacar de arma, na minha forma bestial, desfiro os golpes como em uma fúria simiana, primitiva, mas ao mesmo tempo racional e direcionada, atacando com as duas mãos da direita o M8 e as duas da esquerda eu ataco o M2.

Ataques:
M8 (dado 14 + 13) braço direito (bd)
M8 (dado 19 + 11) braço direito (bd)
M2 (dado 17 + 11) braço esquerdo (be)
M2 (dado 18 + 11) braço esquerdo (be)


----------



## Tagore (Aug 8, 2002)

*Resultados...*

tudo se passa muito rápido, está escuro e vc tentam raciocinar se defendendo e atacando...
(temtem ler bem rápido... dá uma sensação fera!)

Ao ver as primeiras criaturas aparecerem a sua frente, Artan desfecha um golpe com sua espada sobre a que está a sua esquerda e erra, batendo a espada na pedra, que faísca com a força do golpe.

Patrick, levanta e abaixa sua espada em dois golpes. Ao atravessar a criatura, sua espada carrega manchas negras em sua lâmina. A chama que se desprendeu queima a criatura e se apaga rapidamente. Ela ainda está de pé. (apesar do Daniel não me ter mandado o dano)

**
(O Duorin não está com espada! André, refaça a ação)
**
Após o André postar esperem eu fazer os ataques dos bichos e chamar o round 3!
**


----------



## Patrick (Aug 8, 2002)

(O primeiro deu 11 de dano 4 de fogo, 4 da espada e dois de força e +1 da espada, o segundo deu 8, 4 de fogo 1 da espada e 2 de força e +1 da espada: 
TOTAL: 11+8 = 19 de dano)

*Patrick fica tal como algo distorcido de forma que a sua percepção fique dificultada. Se movimenta constantemente, alternando a sua posição e usando a sua espada no balanço e é nestes movimentos que deu dois golpes, cada um seguindo um movimento de seu corpo.

(Hide 20[no dado] + 13 [skill] + 15[item mágico] = 48...)
( não sei se precisa mas TUMBLE: 20 [no dado] +13[skill] = 33)

PS.: JURO QUE NÃO ROUBEI NO DADO


----------



## Tagore (Aug 9, 2002)

*terminando o round 2*

Duorin, em sua forma bestial, dá várias garradas nas criaturas ao seu redor (M2 e M8), porém em vão. Suas garras penetram nas criaturas num movimento rápido e, como em camera lenta, atravessam seus corpos, saindo do outro lado com velocidade maior, sem desferir nenhum dano aparentemente.

A criatura que está sobre a pedra dá outro grito, e todas esticam suas garras ao mesmo tempo. Seus dedos pontiagudos serpenteiam, elas esticam um braço e apontam os dedos indicadores, que cresce em direção a vcs! 

(M7 MOVE PARA D6 - 5ft)
(M5 MOVE PARA G6 - 5ft)

Seus dedos encostam no peito de Artan (M3 e M4) e atravessam sua armadura, penetrando em sua pele, sem deixar marcas. Vcs conseguem ver com sua expressão que Artan sente uma dor horrível!
Da mesma forma ocorre com Sty (M7 e M1), em que cada criatura toca um de seus braços.

Com seus movimento rápidos, Patrick escapa do toque da criaturas (M6 e M5) que tentam acertá-lo.

Duorin é atacado por outros dois (M2 e M8), que erram, mais devido a sua falta de habilidade do que a esquiva de Duorin.

--- Não vou mais colocar desenho por enquanto. Sugiro a todos fazerem um grid em casa e posicionar os personagens com miniaturas, de preferência ---


----------



## Tagore (Aug 9, 2002)

*Round 3!*

Iniciativas
--S(26), P(12), D(6), A(6), Monstros (6)--

Boa sorte!
Vcs vão precisar! Rwahahahah!


----------



## sty (Aug 9, 2002)

*Enfrentando o terror...*

_Defensivamente mostro o símbolo do MORADIN que tenho em minha armadura, por um pequeno instante o símbolo brilha e pronuncio essas palavras com bastante vigor: _ 

*- Fujam daqui criaturas melévolas!!!

- Ou sofram as consequencias de enfrentarem a força de MORADIN E HERONEOUS juntos!!!!* 

_O símbolo se clarea mais uma vez rapidamente...
(Turn undead 18 = 18 + 0 ; 4 HDs max)

Fico em posição de defesa, me movimentando e tentando me defender de possíveis ataques das criaturas. _


----------



## Patrick (Aug 10, 2002)

* Patrick considera o perigo mas ainda é necessário lutar. Consegue tirar um e apenas um desta situação e decide esperar. Sabe que qualquer um destes se for tirardo de combate irá retornar para auxiliar então irá utilizar de sua magia de fuga apenas naquele que tombar, pois apenas este estará realmente seguro.  
* Patrick se mantêm no lugar, sempre pisando leve possibilitando a sua movimentação rápida e desfere rapidamente mais dois na mesma criatura(aquela que estava no m6 e que creio que ainda está). Este golpes que no mesmo momento em que minha intenção se aplicamno golpe enchem-se chama como se respondessem ao chamado da luta e no momento em que o golpe é desferido ela volta ao normal.

1o. ataque: 18 dano: 8
2o. ataque: 17 dano: 13
(se no primeiro ataque a criatura padecer irei aplicar o segundo an outra criatura, a do m5, mas apenas se a primeira for atingida fatalmente)


----------



## Duorin III (Aug 10, 2002)

Percebi que minhas garras não causaram efeito nenhum. Em um piscar de olhos, eu cresco um pouco mais do que antes, mudando da forma bestial para a forma de um gigante incrivelmente forte, de barbas longas e vermelhas como fogo. Seu olhar tb exprime fogo. Os pêlos, que antes faziam parte daquela forma primitiva e bizarra, entraram dentro da pele, que agora possui uma aparência próxima a um bronze avermelhado. E os quatro braços que lá estavam naquela forma, se aglutinaram em somente dois ainda mais fortes. E em sua forma mais humana agora, de forma defensiva (concentration 6 + 13 dado), eu pronuncio algumas palavras olhando para as enormes mãos cor de bornze. Então como uma combustão espontânea, elas pegaram fogo de repente. O fogo não durou muito e se extinguiu com pouco tempo, restando somente nas mãos e ante-braços, uma surperfície brilhosa, tornando ainda mais vermelha a cor de sua pele. E me preparo para atacar.


----------



## Illuminae (Aug 10, 2002)

(mauricio ta esperando o davi rolar o turning dmage dele pra saber se algum bicho foi embora pro Artan agir)


----------



## Tagore (Aug 11, 2002)

*Davi Falando...*

(Davi falando com o log do Jonas...)

Foi mal, galera, turn undead é novo pra mim... Heheheh 


_Turning Damage 12_ 

(Agora é assim, HD de undead máximo: 4 HD.
Espando (turn) 3 undeads de 4 HD (3x4=12), ou 4 de 3 HDs, ou 6 de 2 HDs, ou 12 de 1 HD, 
mas não 2 de 6 HDs, ou 2 de 5HDs.... 
Então, se nenhum deles for menor do q 5 Hds esquece!!)


----------



## Illuminae (Aug 11, 2002)

*...........Fúria de Ancestrais............*

_Artan sente o toque gelado da morte em seu peito,  e imagens vêm a sua mente na rapidez de um pensamento...

Ela me carregava no colo, correndo, tentando me proteger com seu próprio corpo...

Vozes...

- Nós vamos conseguir, Artan, não olhe para trás, acredite em mim, você não crescerá para ser um escravo desse louco!

-sniff...Eu te amo, mamãe......sniff....

-Eu também te amoaaaaAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH....

E então a noite foi iluminada como se fosse o dia, e a grama e nossa volta se tornou vermelha e amarela e azul, e seu toque queimava minha pele, mas eu não sentia dor.... 

E, antes que o corpo inerte de minha mãe caísse tapando também o meu rosto, eu vi a figura daquele que matou minha família..._

*VOCÊS NÃO ROUBARÃO DE MIM A VIDA QUE VOCÊS PERDERAM, SUAS PERVERSÕES DE MAGIA!!!!!!

EU NÃO SEREI UM ESCRAVO DA MAGIA!!!!!!!!!!

WAHRHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRHHH!!!!!!*

_A força que Artan perdeu retorna a seus braços, na forma de um ira que esteve contida em seu peito por anos...

Ele abaixa seu escudo, sem se importar se algo irá tentar acerta-lo, levanta sua espada acima de sua cabeça, apontando para o céu, e como a fúria dos seus ancestrais, a espada desce rasgando a noite.

(rage round 1/13)
(Ataque  a M3 12 +14 = *AC 26*)
(Dano 5 + 5 + 5 = *15*)

A noite grita de dor, as vozes de cem homens mortos ecoam das paredes destruídas, mas a sombra de seu desespero ainda permanece, com seu olhar sem vida dirigido a Artan..._

*NUNCA SEM LUTA!!!!!!!* 

_A espada de Artan se levanta novamente, e a imagem de sua mãe volta a sua cabeça..._ 

*Eu também te amo, mamãe....* 

_Ele murmura...

E sua espada desce mais uma vez, mas não encontra nada, apenas o ar pútrido deixado pelos espíritos da guerra e da magia...

O olhar gélido da morte o olha de volta agora..._


----------



## Tagore (Aug 12, 2002)

*Resultados e contra-ataque Round 3*

As criaturas diminuem perante o brilho de Moradin trazido por Sty, mas não fogem se mostrando bem dispostas ao ataque.

Patrick passa sua espada em vão a primeira vez e dá outro golpe na criatura (M6) que acerta e a corta ao meio. Num brilho da chama da espada que a queima, ela desaparece em cinzas.

Duorin se transforma e cria um brilho em suas mãos.

Artan acerta o criatura mágica a sua frente (M3) com fúria e espalha manchas de sangue negro na parede.

M5 ataca Patrick e erra!
M3 e M4 atacam Artan e erram!
M8 erra e M2 acerta Duorin causando-lhe a mesma dor que seus companheiros a pouco sentiram!
M1 e M7 erram Sty ao tentar atacá-lo!


----------



## Tagore (Aug 12, 2002)

Round 4! 
Iniciativas
--S(26), P(12), D(6), A(6), Monstros (6)--


----------



## sty (Aug 12, 2002)

*Brilho...*

*- Lhes avisei... Sintam o brilho de Heroneous!!*

_Defensivamente, trago a espada para perto de meu corpo e  toco em sua lâmina, q começa a brilhar, a mesma luz q instantâneamente apareceu antes na armadura, mas agora ela não desaparece... (Concentration 15 = 12 + 3). _
* Envolvido pela fúria de Artan, grito em Anão...
- Sintam a fúria do Deus dos anões!* 

_Giro minha espada do meu lado direito, como se fosse atacar a criatura M1 com ferocidade.... Mas apenas tento enganá-la...

(Caso ela se distraia...) 

Ataco defensivamente M1, fazendo um movimento de corte transversal à M1 (vertical, de cima para baixo) rente à pedra onde a criatura está.
(Ataque 18 = 11 + 7dado) (Dano 17 = 5+1+11)_


----------



## Tagore (Aug 12, 2002)

Sty acerta a criatura (M1) enfincando sua espada brilhante até tocar a parede do outro lado! Ela solta um ruído agonizante e volta a atacá-lo (na ação dela é claro)!


----------



## Patrick (Aug 12, 2002)

*Dançando com as Sombras*

Patrick ao ver a criatura nefasta se desfazer percebe p momento de auxiliar seu amigo. Se movimenta ao lado de Artan de forma que atraia a atenção da criatura e ao invés de atacar aquela que o perseguia e que sobrou, ataca aquela que tem em Artan um alvo.

*me movo em 5 feet para g5 e DOU DOIS GOLPES NA CRIATURA M4, se ela morrer no primeiro o segundo vai na M3. 
* Jonas, estou flanqueado, porém, eu não posso ser flaqueado(habilidade de ladrão)
* Jonas, se o terceiro ataque abaixo será o oportunista, caso o maurício acerte alguma criatura no meu alcance eu ganho o terceiro ataque, OK? Se o Maurício atacar duas criaturas eu dou preferência para a M4.

1o. golpe: 19+7+1 = 27(seria crítico mas morto vivo não leva..hehehe)

2o. golpe: 5+2+1= 8

3o. golpe, possível oportunista: 14+7+1= 22

DANO:
1o.: 12
2o.: 10(se é que acertei este segundo golpe..heheheehe)
3o.: 11


----------



## Patrick (Aug 12, 2002)

*NOVA CONFIGURAÇÃO*

* galera, acho quea  gente está assim agora:


----------



## Tagore (Aug 12, 2002)

Patrick acerta o primeiro golpe, ferindo a criatura (M4) e tentando chamar sua atenção e erra o segundo.


----------



## Duorin III (Aug 12, 2002)

*Ataques gigantescos*

Com toda a fúria de um gigante que foi perturbado, Duorin III parece encarnar na forma assumida a cada movimento.

Ataco M2 primeiro:
1-ataque: 13 + 6; dano: 3 + 9 + 1 + 6 = 19 
2-ataque: 12 + 6; dano 4 + 9 + 1 + 6 = 20

Obs: Se eu conseguir matar M2 ataco  no mesmo round o M3.
Razão: great cleave


----------



## Illuminae (Aug 13, 2002)

(maurício esperando resposta do jonas pros bilhoes de ataques anterirores pra postar

falta 2 do andre)


----------



## Tagore (Aug 13, 2002)

Duorin dá um soco com fúria sobre a criatura (M2), que um momento antes enrosca sua mão e aperta seu antebraço jogando-a contra a parede. Ela bate na rocha com se não tivesse tempo para atravessar a pedra com antes e se esparrama, escorregando para o chão como num desenho animado.

O gigante em seguida, tendo matado o primeiro, dá outro golpe no segundo, que quase ao mesmo tempo o acerta, encostando sua mão negra em seu rosto. Duorin solta um gemido, porém fere seu adversário, que ainda continua de pé.


----------



## Patrick (Aug 14, 2002)

(Tipo , Jonas,a cho que pelo great cleave o andré tem mais um golpe além dos dois que ele tem normalmente, ou seja, ele ganha um ataque por ter matado o primeiro e tem ainda o segundo golpe tradicional, acho, apenas acho, falo isto pra que resolvam isto o mais rápido por ICQ e o Jonas já dizer o que aconteceu, ao invés do andré ter que postar só sobre o terceiro golpe, se ele existir)


----------



## Duorin III (Aug 14, 2002)

*Falando pelo Jonas*

A criatura feita de sombras e dor, pareceu continuar de pé, mas para quem viu, foi como se sumisse no ar como fumaça ao vento, soltando um grito esganiçado e retumbante, ecoando noite a fora(M3).

Duorin mesmo com a dor em seu novo corpo, suportou ao toque gélido da morte duas vezes, e ao que parece,  dada a sua forma gigantesca e forte. Deu um passo só, como se não tivesse perdido a inércia de seus movimentos no ataque com as criaturas, parando ao lado de Artan (4-F)e desferindo um outro soco na sombra que estava ao lado de Patrick e Artan, que se evaporou com o golpe (M4). Mas minutos antes,  a sombra deu seu último toque em sua amaldiçoada existência, tirando de Duorin, um gemido seco e surdo, como que ainda agüentasse. E foi o que aconteceu.

Em seus movimentos coordenados e pesados, Duorim pareceu não desfalecer perante à dolorosa situação, se movimentando de forma a aproveitar os seus movimentos, para ao lado de Sty(5-E), oferecendo amparo à todos que ali se encontravam. E em resposta aos toques frios e perturbadores que recebeu, dá a sua última investida contra a criatura, um ataque cansado, porém cheio de suas últimas forças, ao lado de Sty(M7), causando um considerável dano no inimigo.
(-15 HP no M7)

Suas ações param por ali, não por falta de fé, mas por falta de forças para continuar com a seqüência minuciosa de seus ataques. Mas isto só por hora...


----------



## Duorin III (Aug 14, 2002)

Nova cena galera:


----------



## Illuminae (Aug 14, 2002)

_Artan não pensa mais, dominado pela fúria age por instinto, precisa sobreviver...

Ao ver seu inimigo ser esmagado, Artan não questiona, apenas procura outra ameaça à sua vida... e a vê atrás de si...

Artan vira seu corpo primeiro, e logo depois vem sua espada, fazendo um semi-círculo acima de sua cabeça, saindo do chão onde ele olhava antes  aterrisando na sombra que agora ele encara..._ 

(rage *round 2/13*)
(Ataque a M5 14 +14 = *AC 28*)
(Dano 5 + 5 + 5 = *15*)

A noite grita mais uma vez mas ainda não abraça o dia...

Artan levanta sua espada do chão, em direção a sombra novamente, mas ela se distorce, se confunde com a noite e escapa...

(missed)


----------



## Tagore (Aug 14, 2002)

*final round 3*

Após Artan desferir sua espada sobre a criatura da noite, Patrick vê uma oportunidade de acertá-la e liberta sua alma, com um golpe que a faz desaparecer como a primeira. (M5 morreu)

------------------

(ação dos monstros)

A sombra que estava afastada da luta (M8), ao ver o gigante que foi várias vezes tocado se aproxima acreditando que pode dar o toque final e sugar suas últimas forças (5ft para D5).

Ela levita para alcaçar a altura do pescoço de Duorin, estica os dedos dos dois braços e eles penetram em seu pescoço, fazendo suas veias saltarem. Dessa vez ela o olha no rosto e solta um som grave, mais baixo, porém mais amedrontador: RRRRRWWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUU!!!

Os outros dois (M7 e M1) atacam juntos Sty tentando levá-lo a escuridão. 
(M1 move 5ft para F7 antes de atacar)
M7 erra e M1 acerta causando-lhe a dor já conhecida!


----------



## Tagore (Aug 14, 2002)

*Round 4!*

Round 4! 
Iniciativas
--S(26), P(12), D(6), A(6), Monstros (6)--


----------



## sty (Aug 14, 2002)

*Dor...*

*- Ahhhh!!!!
- Morram criaturas das trevas!!!!!* 

_Ainda defensivo, tentando não me expor aos ataques terríveis dessas criaturas. 
Preparo um golpe com mais força, para tentar varrer as criaturas dali (Pwr At 4)!!!

Faço como se não ligasse para o ataque de M1 (estratégia).

Me viro na direção de M8 que ainda está inteira e Ataco:
Miss: 88% - Ataque 24 = 6 + 18 - Dano: 19 = 2 + 3 + 10 + 4

E num movimento bem rápido para o outro lado ataco M1:
Miss: 51% - Ataque 14 = 1 + 13 - Dano: 21 = 2 + 5 + 10 + 4

Logo após os ataques volto à minha posição defesa, com o olhar bem sério, atento aos movimentos das criaturas._ 

*-Força Amigos!!*


----------



## Patrick (Aug 14, 2002)

*Patrick ao ver a criatura estúpida ir para o inferno como deveri ter sido desde o início vai em direção a outra besta como as outras(anda a'te C5). Sbaendo do perigo em passar ao lado da criatura, Patrick usa de suas habilidades e dá uma cambalhota no chão, se levantando do outro lado da criatura para atacá-la sem ser atacado no caminho. Ele dá uma volta pela criatura sempre se mvoendo para confundi-la e não ser pego por bobeira.

tumble = 6+13= 19 (passo sem levar ataque)

Dou o primeiro ataque fincando frontalmente minha espada na criatura(ou ao menos tentando). ISTO NA CRIATURA M7, sendo o de oportunidade preferencialmente nele também, porém, se ele não for atacado M8 é minha segunda opção:

1o.ataque: 10+7+1= 18
2o.ataque(oportunista, se houver) = 10+7+1= 18

danos
1o.=  12
2o. = 8


----------



## Tagore (Aug 15, 2002)

Com duas investidas Sty mata um dos inimigos. Patrick chega para auxiliá-lo matando outro e num cerco que se inverteu Duorin e Artan acabam com o último numa virada supreendente e de modo tão rápido e envolvido em adrenalina que não se soube quem desferiu o último golpe.


----------



## Duorin III (Aug 15, 2002)

*Palavras de consolo*

Na forma de gigante ainda, eu me curvo com dificuldade para ficar cara-a-cara, e ainda com uma expressão contraída expressando resquícios de dor. Digo com uma voz rouca e gutural mas em tom baixo, própria do gigante:

*Pensemos para o alto amigos. Libertamos essas pobres almas de sua torturada existência!

Ofereço para quem se enfraqueceu, um mísero grão da força de Ehlonna. Capitão sei que não acreditas em magia e não estou aqui para convencê-lo e nem discutir, mas acho que o senhor não está muito bem, e sem o que ofereço, precisará de muitos dias para voltar ao normal, e sei que o tempo é curto. Acredite em mim, com a magia se tirou, com magia se reporará! 

Sty meu caro, parece-me debilitado tb. Aceita o toque respositor de forças de Ehlonna?*

Então forço um sorriso franco para Patrick e faço um sinal de cabeça como quem aprova algo muito bom.


----------



## Illuminae (Aug 15, 2002)

*Não Duorin, magia é para aqueles já tão viciados nela, e, enfraquecidos por seu uso, que perderam o verdadeiro poder da raça humana.

Sua oferta é boa, e sei que a magia pode ser usada para causar um *efêmero* bem-estar, mas através dos anos sua energia corrompe, rouba a verdadeira força que existe dentro de cada um e os torna fracos.

Eu sou descendente do povo de Alor, e abracei os ideais da pureza de minha raça, ao chegar na minha querida cidade.

Eu sou um do povo puro, que resgatou essa força, nós não somos fracos, dependentes de magia.

Para meus inimigos eu digo: Larguem sua magia e os derrotaremos sem a necessidade de respirar mais fundo uma vez que seja.

Mantenham a sua magia, e nós os enfrentaremos de igual para igual, porém puros e livres.

Para você, meu amigo eu digo:

Não, obrigado. Serei o mesmo Artan que chegou aqui no levantar do acampamento da terceira noite de descanso, lhe garanto, pois já lhe disse que meu corpo não funciona como o de vocês, nem mesmo um anão se recupera tão rápido quanto eu.

Se quiser mesmo me ajudar, trate de me meu cansaço com seu conhecimento, não sua magia, e lhe agradecerei, e na metade do tempo que lhe propus, estarei pronto.

*


----------



## sty (Aug 15, 2002)

*Grande virada!*

*-Parabénas amigos, conseguimos nos livrar dessas criaturas do mal. Talvez, como Dourin falou, elas sejam apenas almas presas em forma de assobrações, mas eu senti o mal dentro delas, e me alivio em saber q não estão mais aqui!!

- Vale lembrar caros amigos, que O poder de Moradin e Heroneous nos auxiliaram hj.
- Eu agradeço meus Deuses!! 
- Assim como agradeço a ajuda de Ehlonna através de nosso amigo Duorin!!

- Sim caro Duorin, aceito sua oferta de recompor minha força perdida em batalha, mas somente após vc se tratar primeiro.

- Senti o toque dessas terríveis criaturas, e vi tbém que vc foi um GRANDE alvo desses toque sinistros. Recupere-se primeiro meu amigo, q ainda estou bem, aguento mais um pouco.
- E depois de sua recuperação, me sentirei melhor em receber seu tratamento!

- E acho q ainda devemos ter cuidado amigos!* 

_Me concentro para olhar na direção da torre, e tentar ver e/ou ouvir algo q venha daquela direção._


----------



## Patrick (Aug 15, 2002)

* Patrick para por um tempo para saber como está, sabe que aventureiros em luta nem sempre conseguem perceber o quão mal estão. Repara em si mesmo e reconhece que na verdade está bem. Sente-se aliviado por si, e não deixa de apreciar a ironia ao olhar o tão forte capitão.

- Amigos, essas primeiras criaturas foram vencidas e nem sabemos quanto mais teremos de ver. Mas creio que todos nós passamos por uma situação que arrisca nossas vidas. Creio que agora seja a hora de vocês me contarem o que vocês querem fazer aqui. Nada mais justo do que um homem que pode morrer a qualquer momento saber o objetivo da empreitada em que está envolvido. Então, poderão me contar o que há de tão sério e importante neste lugar?

* Patrick então guarda a espada no cinto.


----------



## Illuminae (Aug 15, 2002)

_Artan fica pensativo..._


----------



## sty (Aug 15, 2002)

*Olhares...*

_Ao ouvir Patrick, me viro para o grupo.

Pensativo, mas condecendente, olho para Patrick e depois para Artan...

Como se querendo dizer algo sobre o valor jovem Patrick._


----------



## Patrick (Aug 15, 2002)

- Que ótimo. Eu arrisco meu pescoço, fico dançando na frente de criaturas estúpidas, porém extremamente bizarras e... ah, deuses da desconfiança, encontre nestes os seus mais devotos fiéis.


----------



## Duorin III (Aug 15, 2002)

*Obrigado Sty, Patrick e Artan*

*Eu sabia que iria recusar. Muito nobre e bravo é a tua natureza. Conheço teus antepassados. Mas entenda, tenho por função ajudar quem quer que seja nesta missão, sem distinção. Respeito muito o que cada um aqui acredita, e como havia dito antes, não se faz mister discutir o que quer que seja, faço por ajudar e só. Isto que ofereço é o que posso fazer agora por nós...*

Então sorrindo para os céus, eu olho com um semblante calmo. 


* Acho que Patrick provou o que eu já esperava. 

Sty, admiro sua nobreza que é tão característica de seu povo! Mas entenda meu amigo anão, eu estou muito bem, os gigantes do fogo são seres incrivelmente resistentes. Deposite suas preocupações em si. Peço que aceite o que ofereço, pois é assim que será feita a vontade de Ehlonna, pois é um presente que vem dela através de mim. Eu já tenho seu toque comigo.*

Puxo de dentro da minha manta, o que parece ser um colar feito com folhas verdes. Eu puxo uma delas, e ao puxar, pronucio as seguintes palavras:

* Das alvas florestas élficas, até os altos planos do astral, sirva de mim, instrumento de alívio e força!!*

Pego a folha que agora brilha fracamente um amarelo ouro, e encosto-a na fronte de Sty. Então, pode-se ver claramente, que esta luz se transfere aos poucos, da folha para o anão, fazendo com que sua aparência forte e viva volte ao normal. Então a folha seca e cai, tão amarelada e morta como as folhas de um outono. 

(Recupera todos seus pontos de força perdido)

Terminando ele eu faço o mesmo em mim.


----------



## Illuminae (Aug 15, 2002)

Patrick said:
			
		

> *- Que ótimo. Eu arrisco meu pescoço, fico dançando na frente de criaturas estúpidas, porém extremamente bizarras e... ah, deuses da desconfiança, encontre nestes os seus mais devotos fiéis. *




*Sim, Patrick você lutou bravamente e mostrou perícia e altruísmo.

Era sobre isso que eu pensava...

Mas sua afobação em obter uma resposta nossa me lembrou de outra coisa, que por um momento eu quase esqueci.

Alguém pode ser valoroso em batalha, mas pode cometer outros tipos de erros. Sua afobação pode ser um problema, e mesmo sem querer atrapalhar vo cê pode falar o que nao deve e prejudicar algo mais importante que minha vida.

Não se preocupe, pois cedo ou tarde você saberá do mesmo jeito. Por enquanto saiba que aqui deve existir muitos tesouros, e não é para isso que  saem em aventura os errantes como você?

Agora precisamos descansar da batalha, vamos voltar para o acampamento.

Um guerreiro deve saber quando lutar e quando não lutar, quando há algo mais dependendo dele na batalha.*


----------



## Patrick (Aug 15, 2002)

_ Afobação? (falando calmamente porém as palavras expressam o que ele quer dizer) Eu viajei com vocês a uma longa distância. Sem saber o que aqui encontraria. Encontramos um grupo de criaturas do além que fez os três urrarem de dor, poderia ter sido eu, pdoeria ter morrido, se você não se lembra, você necessitando ou não eu entrei na sua frente para a criatura não te atacar. Não vi nenhum tesouro e não é só de tesouros que se vive a vida. E ainda mesmo não sei quanto tempo viverei se encontrarmos outras criaturas como esta. Não acha justo que ao menos eu saiba pelo que estou lutando? (Não espera resposta). De qualquer forma, tudo bem, eu sigo e provo mais uma vez a minha paciência, mas como penso, seria mais últia se soubesse o que procuramos e o que nos aguarda.

- Vamos continuar em frente ou precisam de descanso na barriga do leão como previamente disse Duorin?


----------



## Duorin III (Aug 15, 2002)

*Voltando a forma de Duorin*

Lembrando à todos que apesar do que se passou, Duorin mantém sua postura. Sorrindo e calmo.

*Amigo Patrick, vc provou o que tinha que provar. Sabemos que mostrou ser confiante. Mas o que Artan disse é valido para todos nós. Ninguém aqui é de total e absoluta confiança, onde outras forças desconhecidas agem nestes tempos. Precisamos nos manter atentos a cada passo dado. Um errinho, uma palavra fora do lugar e muita coisa pode ruir. 

E meu caro Artan, lembre-se que nossos sentidos podem ser enganados, desviando o nosso olhar para uma percepção errada. Não estou te indagando e nem colocando em questão o que dissestes. Pois à respeito de confiança, eu entendo sua posição, mesmo não estando em seu lugar, acredite.

Escutem para que não haja mais tormentos desta ordem. Artan é quem representa seu povo! E fazendo isto, lhe foi colocada grande responsabilidade em seus ombros. (agora voltando para Patrick) Dê à ele a liberdade de duvidar.

Mas cada um aqui representa alguma coisa, mesmo esta sendo obscura ou falsa até mesmo para olhos treinados. 
E isto é para todos nós aqui. Afobação pode ser confundida com alegria. Assim como raiva pode ser confundida com desespero. 
Vamos deixar que o tempo nos mostre a verdade sobre cada um.*


----------



## Tagore (Aug 15, 2002)

*AVISO*

André, não tenha tanta confiança no que vc sabe out game. Não estou desconsiderando o q seu personagem sabe, mas eu não disse o que ele sabe. Eu sou o mestre e vc tem q esperar eu narrar os resultados, mais especificamente, a magia que vc lançou poderia não ter surtido efeito. Vc voltou a sua forma sem saber se vc e Sty tinham recuperado a força ou não. Poderia ter morrido... Por sorte a magia funcionou e vcs restauraram toda a força, mas lembre q os monstros não são sempre iguais aos que estão no livro, afinal, para q vc teria feito um save?
-----------------------------

Isso vale pra todos. Continuem o jogo e decidam logo o que fazer, pois muito ainda lhes aguarda...


----------



## Illuminae (Aug 16, 2002)

*Isso mesmo Patrick, aprenda a ter paciência.

É exatamente está característica que vc precisa.

Você fala como se eu não tivesse visto sua coragem, então deixarei bem claro, NOVAMENTE.

Você foi MUITO corajoso.

Mas é afobado.

São duas coisas DIFERENTES.

Mas não é o seu povo em risco, então confie em nós. Te peço.*


----------



## Duorin III (Aug 16, 2002)

*Vamos então amigos*

*Vamos amigos. Uma noite de sono nos espera. Podemos converssar mais a vontade longe daqui.
Eu sujiro se todos estiverem de acordo, durmirmos perto de nossos cavalos. *


----------



## Illuminae (Aug 16, 2002)

*Vamos.*


----------



## Patrick (Aug 16, 2002)

*Aos cavalos*

- Então vamos para perto de nossos cavalos, vamos descansar pois nossos corpos estão tão ruins quanto os dos goblins.
* Vai com o grupo em direção aos cavalos prestando atenção em todos os lados. Sabe que com a visão é difícil tomar cuidado quantoa  todas as direções, mas sabe que com a audição muito do problema se resolve.
(Jonas meu bônus de spot é listen são os abaixo, se vc achar necessário rola o D20 por mim e soma o bônus sme me contar que é mais massa)
spot:     +18
listen:   +13


----------



## sty (Aug 16, 2002)

*Jovem valoroso e Grupo...*

(Logo após a cena da folha...) 

_Muito revigorado e expressando extremo agradecimento, olho para Duorin, tentando passar a mesma calmaria que ele passa para mim..._

*- Muito obrigado meu caro AMIGO, sei que nossos Deuses estão sempre conosco, e agradeço à Ehlonna, através de vc, por recobrar minhas forças e meu bem-estar!!*


(Após os olhares e discussões com Patrick, mas antes de decidirem ir pro acampamento...) 

*- Me desculpem Patrick e Duorin.
Me viro para Artan com um semblante bem calmo da harmonia passado por Duorin... 
Em Anão:
- Artan, não é a primeira vez que ele prova seu valor, e além disso agora ele foi para seu lado tentar ajudá-lo.
- Ele não precisa saber de detalhes, sei q podemos confiar nele!
- Mas isso ainda é uma decisão sua, caro Capitão.

(Espero resposta, mas em tempo real não funcionou, não deu pra postar, então continuo com narração!)


Me viro para todos... 
Em comum:
- Fizemos um bom trabalho aqui amigos, um trabalho em conjunto! Muito bem!! Parabéns!!* 

Indo para o acampamento: 

*- Acho q devemos sim ir para juntos de nossos cavalos, e investigar mais de manhã...
- Mas antes quero ver se enxergo algo, esperem um pouquinho...* 
_Chego perto do muro destruído que estava na minha, frente, onde ocloquei a pedra.
Dou um salto, e começo a escalar, olho por cima do muro, mas sem ficar todo à vista, somente com a cabeça para cima.
Desço logo em seguida. _


----------



## Illuminae (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Jovem valoroso e Grupo...*



			
				sty said:
			
		

> *(Logo após a cena da folha...)
> 
> Me viro para Artan com um semblante bem calmo da harmonia passado por Duorin...
> Em Anão:
> ...




_Artan fala em anão:_ 

*Mais atenção Sty, repetirei ainda uma TERCEIRA VEZ o que já disse aos outros:

 Alguém pode ser valoroso em batalha, mas pode cometer outros tipos de erros. A afobação de Patrick pode ser um problema, e mesmo sem querer atrapalhar ele pode falar o que nao deve e prejudicar algo mais importante que minha vida.

Ele foi MUITO corajoso.

Mas é afobado.

São duas coisas DIFERENTES.

Mais atenção no que falamos Sty, nos poupará tempo.

Você me parece crédulo demais para um anão.*


----------



## sty (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Jovem valoroso e Grupo...*



			
				Illuminae said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Artan fala em anão:
> 
> ...




*Em anão e ainda calmo com o semblante de Dourin...

- E sou mesmo, para com as pessoas q me ajudam.

- Não vejo motivo para não contar à Patrick alguma coisa sobre o q viemos fazer, aqui, como disse antes, não é preciso detalhes.
- Mas, de novo, como falei, a decisão é sua Artan!
- Não quero e não preciso discutir mais isto!

Em comum:
- Vamos acampar?*


----------



## Illuminae (Aug 16, 2002)

> - Não quero e não preciso discutir mais isto!




*Então não comece.* 

_Artan abaixa a cabeça ao ouvir as palavras do anão, e balança a cabeça de um lado para o outro..._ 

*Tsc, tsc...*

_E murmura para si mesmo..._ 

*Não entende mesmo...yep....*


----------



## Duorin III (Aug 16, 2002)

Eu olho para o grupo inteiro e sorrio pensando comigo mesmo. Chuto uma pedrinha...


----------



## sty (Aug 16, 2002)

*Pedra q ilumina!*

*- Te entendo mas não penso do mesmo modo Artan.

- Vamos montar acanpamento então!?* 

_Sigo em direção da pedra, e a pego._


----------



## Illuminae (Aug 16, 2002)

*(caramba, davi, deixa de ser trash. agora voce tambem quer ouvir quando o personagem murmura pra si mesmo. nego e sem noção mesmo. Aprende a ler.)*



> - Não quero e não preciso discutir mais isto!





> Então não comece.





> - Te entendo mas não penso do mesmo modo Artan.




rárárá

(vamo interpretar, galera, aja como o personagem, imagine, e antes q falem, nao respondi isso como artan pq na verdade nao existiu comentario do sty, ja que artan *murmurou para si mesmo*.)


----------



## Tagore (Aug 17, 2002)

*ouviu sim*

Será que tenho que repetir quantas vezes? Quem é mesmo o mestre?

Primeiro, não há sentido em postar um murmúrio se nao há chance de outra pessoa ouvir. Fiz um teste de listen para Sty e ele ouviu o que Artan disse e seu comentário ocorreu.
Segundo, ou melhor, pele centésima vez, SEM OUT GAME! Controlem seu orgulho! Vcs não tem que botar tudo no post pra ficar registrado quando alguém for ler! Falando sério, isso está estragando o ânimo do jogo que está muito divertido pra várias pessoas!

A partir de agora escreverão somente aquilo que seus perssonagems falam e narrarão o que eles fazem. 
Após este meu post, não haverá mais outgame. ültimo aviso galera!!!


----------



## Patrick (Aug 17, 2002)

* Patrick muda de assunto e diz:

- Bem, agora que vamos finalmente descansar peço que o meu seja o primeiro turno pois estou me sentindo bem e creio que não conseguiria dormir após está dose de adrenalina, não tão rápido ao menos. Pode ser assim?


----------



## Illuminae (Aug 17, 2002)

OUT GAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


PRA COMEÇAR TU NAO JOGARIA LISTEN  PRA ISSO SE EU NAO TIVESSE RECLAMADO DELE!

SEGUNDO QUE LISTEN E PARA COISAS QUE DA PRA ENTENDER, NAO MURMURIOS PROPOSITALMENTE BAIXOS E INTROSPECTIVOS, SO PQ O CARA MAXIMIZA SKILL ELE NAO VIRA SUPERHOMEM, CONTINUA NAO VENDO O QUE TA ATRAS DE UMA PAREDE, E NAO ENTENDENDO O QUE NAO DA PRA SER ENTENDIDO, ASSIM COMO UM CHEQUE DE BLUFF CUJO RESULTADO E ALTO MAS O QUE FOI FALADO NUNCA CONVENCERIA O OUVINTE, LEMBRA?

E ESSAS COISAS QUE TAO ESTRAGANDO O ANIMO DO JOGO!!!!!!

NEGO NAO LE O POST DOS OUTROS DIREITO !!!!!!

E AGORA MEU PERSONAGEM NAO TEM DIREITO NEM DE MURMURAR  POR QUE O MESTRE QUER SER DO CONTRA E ROLAR UM LISTEN PRA PAGAR SAPO IGUAL FEZ COM O ANDRE!!!!


*Do Grande Dicionário Brasileiro - Melhoramentos - Vol.4*



> *murmúrio*, s. m. (l. med. murmuriu). *1. Som confuso*, sussurro que produz a água corrente; 2.*Rumor surdo* de muitas vozes juntas. *3. Som confuso de vozes baixas, que mal se ouvem.*




SE VOCE NAO SABE O QUE E UM MURMURIO NAO VENHA ME ENCHER A PACIENCIA.

O QUE SAIU DA BOCA DE ARTAN FOI UM *"MURMURIO"*, TOTALMENTE IMCOMPREENSIVEL, QUE SO ARTAN ENTENDEU, POIS FOI ELE QUE PENSOU, SUA VOZ NAO FOI ARTICULADA , NAO EXISTE A POSSIBILIDADE DE ALGUEM ENTENDER.

VOCES SO SABEM O QUE ELE FALOU PORQUE EU *ESCREVI*, JA QUE ESSE JOGO NAO E FALADO, E ESCRITO.

SE EU TIVESSE DITO APENAS QUE ELE MURMUROU E NAO TIVESSE ESCRITO O QUE ERA, PRA EFEITO DE DESCRICAO DETALHADA COMO EU SEMPRE FAÇO, O STY NAO PEDIRIA PRA ROLAR CHEQUE DE LISTEN NEM NADA DISSO TINHA ACONTECIDO. 

OU SEJA, ELE E VOCE USARAM INFORMACAO OUTGAME, QUE NAO TINHA COMO NENHUM PERSONAGEM SABER, A MENOS QUE ELES VIESSEM PRA REALIDADE E LESSEM ESSE MESSAGE BOARD, PRA AI ENTAO SE QUESTIONAR SOBRE O QUE ARTAN TERIA MURMURADO PARA SI MESMO.

E JA E A SEGUNDA VEZ QUE VOCE FAZ ISSO, BOTOU UMA PAGADINHA DE SAPO DESNECESSARIA PRO ANDRE SO PRA TENTAR SE IMPOR!!!!!!!

E FEZ UMA GRANDE BESTEIRA PORQUE NEM SEQUER OLHOU AS REGRAS E FALOU QUE A MAGIA TINHA RECUPERADO TUDO.

SE QUISER USAR AS REGRAS COMO DESCULPA PRA TENTAR SE IMPOR, DA PROXIMA VEZ APRENDA-AS.

E DA PROXIMA VEZ QUE TENTAR SE IMPOR TENTE NUMA HORA EM QUE VOCE DEVE.

PORQUE NEGO FAZ BESTEIRA ALGUEM RECLAMA E AI VC TENTA ENCHER O SACO PORQUE NAO QUER RECLAMACAO, MAS DEIXA NEGO ESTRAGAR ROLEPLAY DOS OUTROS.

CANSEI!

SE QUISER ME TIRA DESSE JOGO AGORA, MAS O STY NAO OUVIU NADA.


----------



## Illuminae (Aug 17, 2002)

> Controlem seu orgulho! Vcs não tem que botar tudo no post pra ficar registrado quando alguém for ler! Falando sério, isso está estragando o ânimo do jogo que está muito divertido pra várias pessoas!




ISSO TA ACONTECENDO MESMO E EU TO DE SACO CHEIO, SO QUE NAO E NO OUTGAME NAO, E DISFARCADO DE INTERPRETACAO  EM POSTS. NEGO FALA COISAS QUE O PERSONAGEM NAO FALARIA, SE OUTRO PERSONAGEM DISCORDA ELE FICA BATENDO O PE.

"CLARO EU SO O CONHECO A UMA SEMANA MAS ELE E EXTREMAMENTE CONFIAVEL!!!!!!! E SOU EU UMA ANAO TENTANDO EVITAR A GUERRA QUE REALMENTE PENSO ISSO, COM MILHARES DE VIDAS EM MINHAS MAOS, NAO E O PLAYER QUE ME CONTROLA QUE SABE QUE O LADRAO TAMBEM TEM UM JOGADOR POR TRAS E QUE PORTANTO NOSSOS PERSONAGENS DEVEM SER AMIGOS E CONFIAR  CEGAMENTE UNS NOS OUTROS, E CLARO QUE EU NAO FALARIA ISSO DE UM NPC, MAS ISSO E PRA OUTRO DIA!!"


----------



## Patrick (Aug 17, 2002)

Já que o Maurício chutou o balde sem obedecer as instruções do Jonas eu irei fazer um post bem curto.

1) Maurício eu entendo suas reclamações e você pode estar certo ou pode estar errado. 
2) Porém, quando você achar que foi injustiçado em jogo ou que alguém fez algo trash use o MALDITO ICQ e envie uma mensagem ao Jonas.
3) O Jonas poderia até não ter ligado para o ‘‘erro’’ do Davi
4) Porém se você o avisar POR ICQ e não aqui no MESSAGE BOARD, ele perceberá e irá corrigir SE ACHAR NECESSÁRIO e sem ter que ter toda esta discussão boba aqui
5) Se o Davi acreditaria no Patrick e em qual intensidade é problema entre ele e o Jonas que pode considerar a confiança possível ou não
6) Sim, existem milhões de vidas em saus mãos, porém ele pode perceber que eu estando com vocês posso ajudar a salvar estes milhões

PS.: MAURÍCIO, já que você é um garoto tão perspicaz me EXPLICA como seu personagem foi acreditar e se aliar CEGAMENTE ao DUORIN?

Um cara que usa magia, veio da floresta, de um reino que você não sabe o nome(pois ele não disse), súdito de um rei que você não sabe o nome (pois ele enrolou e não disse). Se você me explcar com você super fodão, super interpretação do ano, acreditou nele, eu te explico como o Davi acreditou em mim. E outra coisa, o Davi não propôs alguma crença cega na minha pessoa. ELe apenas disse que acharia razoável eu saber um mínimo.

pS2.: Outra coisa, quem disse que eu fui afobado, em algum momento eu falei em voz alta ou rápido demais. EU fiz uma pergunta. Neguinho ficou olhando para um lado e para o outro com suas ‘‘caras pensativas’’. Aí eu falei: que bom, eu arrisco meu pescoço e vocês nemme dizem pelo que me arrisco. Aï você veio dizendo que eu era afobado.

AFF

PS3.: Jonas, eu juro que não entro mais em meta-game, espero que os outrso também não o façam. E mesmo se fizerem, juro que EU não entro mais.

aff


----------



## Patrick (Aug 17, 2002)

quanto a murmúrio
no larousse quer dizer:
produzir murmúrio; sussurrar; 2 lastimar-se; 3 falar mal de alguém; 4 produzir um som leve; 5 dizer em voz baixa; segredar

no aurélio:
1 emitir(som leve, frouxo); 2 dizer em voz baixa; segredar; 3 censurar ou repreender disfarçadamente e em voz baixa; 4 dizer em voz baixa; segredar: aproximou-se sorrateiramente e murmurou-lhe umas palavras; 5 dizer mal; maldizer; conceber mal juízo; 6 criticar; 7conversar difamando ou desacreditando; 8 produzir murmúrio ou SUSSURO; 9 soltar queixumes....

e por aí vai, se quiser eu te passo na íntegra e pego outros dicionários.


----------



## Illuminae (Aug 17, 2002)

*Vem pro pau.....*

Falou vai ter que pagar, agora nao ignore as EVIDENCIAS EM QUOTES QUE EU VOU COLOCAR AQUI COMO VOCE FEZ DA ULTIMA VEZ.



> Já que o Maurício chutou o balde sem obedecer as instruções do Jonas eu irei fazer um post bem curto.




*Verdade, fiquei muito puto ao achar o post do jonas fazendo uma merda comigo, com meu personagem, porque ele queria demonstrar um controle que ele nunca teve.* 



> 4) Porém se você o avisar POR ICQ e não aqui no MESSAGE BOARD, ele perceberá e irá corrigir SE ACHAR NECESSÁRIO e sem ter que ter toda esta discussão boba aqui




*
ta certo até um ponto. TO CANSADO DE NEGO FICAR MATANDO INTERPRETACAO DOS OUTROS PORQUE O PLYER E TURRÃO E GOSTA DE FICAR BATENDO O PÉ. SE O MEU PERSONAGEM MURMUROU PARA SI MESMO NAO VEM ME ENCHER O SACO PO!

E NEM O MESTRE  TEM O DIREITO DE MATAR MINHA INTERPRETACAO, ESSE E O MEU DIREITO DE DIVERSÃO!!!!!!

NAO ESTRAGA A MINHA DIVERSAO QUE EU NAO ESTRAGO A SUA!!!

ALEM DISSO NAO VOU REPETIR O QUE ESCREVI ACIMA E VOCE NAO CONSEGUIU PROVAR O CONTRARIO, SE EU NAO TIVESSE ESCRITO, NEGO NAO IA USAR INFORMACÃO OUTGAME E NAO TERIA ME ENCHIDO O SACO.* 

POR FIM CHUTEI O BALDE, APELEI MESMO. TO DE SACO CHEIO.



> 5) Se o Davi acreditaria no Patrick e em qual intensidade é problema entre ele e o Jonas que pode considerar a confiança possível ou não




*CERTO. POR ISSO QUE EU NAO TINHA COMENTADO NADA AQUI DO QUE EU ACHAVA ANTES DE FICAR PUTO, FALEI APENAS COM O DAVI, MAS USEI ISSO DE EXEMPLO NA RECLAMACAO PORQUE E VERDADE.* 



> 6) Sim, existem milhões de vidas em saus mãos, porém ele pode perceber que eu estando com vocês posso ajudar a salvar estes milhões




*CARAMBA VOCE S DOIS NAO ENTENDEM MESMO NEH!!!!!!!  CONFIAR INFORMACOES E UMA COISA, PERCEBER QUE ALGUEM PODE AJUDAR EM DETERMINADOS MOMENTOS E OUTRA!!!!!!! 

OUTRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!

OUTRA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
OUTRA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MEU PERSONAGEM JA FALOU ISSO 3 VEZES, E VOCES NAO ENTENDEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OUTRA COISA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

DIFERENTES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ELE SABE QUE PATRICK ESTA AJUDANDO E JA FALOU ISSO!!!!!!!!!!!!

MAS ELE NAO VAI CONFIAR UMA INFORMACAO QUE PODE MUDAR O FUTURO DO SEU POVO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* 



> PS.: MAURÍCIO, já que você é um garoto tão perspicaz me EXPLICA como seu personagem foi acreditar e se aliar CEGAMENTE ao DUORIN?
> 
> Um cara que usa magia, veio da floresta, de um reino que você não sabe o nome(pois ele não disse), súdito de um rei que você não sabe o nome (pois ele enrolou e não disse).




*EXPLICO.

PRIMEIRO:

 ELE *###NAO ACREDITA CEGAMENTE NO DUORIN###*, EU NUCA DISSE ISSO, ARTAN NUNCA DISSE ISSO,  SE DUVIDA PROVE COM QOUTES DOS MEU POSTS.

SEGUNDO:

ELE SE ALIOU CEGAMENTE AO DUORIN PORQUE A PORRA DO REI DELE MANDOU!!!!!
O REI MANDA E ELE FAZ!!!!!!!!!!
OU SEJA , SE EXISTIU ALGUM INCONSISTENCIA AQUI, ADIVINHA DE QUEM FOI?

DO REI!!!!!!

QUE E CONTROLADO POR QUEM?
ADIVINHA!!!!!!

JONASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!

JOOOOOOONAAAAAAAASSSSSSSS!!!!!!

TAMOS ENTENDIDOS?

REI NAO SEI PORQUE ACREDITA NO DUORIN E NOS SEUS COMPANHEIROS E MANDA ARTAN JUNTO!

ARTAN OBEDECE E VAI!!!!!!

ALIAS E POR ESSE MOTIVO TAMBEM QUE ARTAN ESTA ANDANDO COM  O PATRICK, PERSONAGEM O QUELA ARTAN JA TEVE MIL MOTIVOS PARA NAO CONFIAR.

ARTAN MORA NUMA CIDADE ONDE NAO PODE ENTRAR MAGIA, CHEGA UM CARA CHEIO DE ITEM MAGICO LA, ARTAN PEDE PRA ELE DEIXA R COM OS GUARDAS QUE ELE PODERA ENTRAR SEM PROBLEMAS. PATRICK SE NEGA DIZENDO QUE NAO TEM ITEM MAGICO, SO UM ESPADA, ARTAN SABE QUE ELE TEM OUTROS PORQUE VIU, ARTAN ENTAO NAO DEIXA ELE ENTRAR NA CIDADE, E SABE QUE ELE E UM MENTIROSO.ARTAN NAO CONFIA EM MENTIROSOS, ALEM DE JA SER DESCONFIADO, ENTAO ELE NAO CONFIA NO PATRICK.

MAS AGORA ELE SABE QUE O PATRICK NAO E DE TODO MAL, MAS AINDA NAO CONFIA A PONTO DE FALAR ALGO DA MISSAO!!

ENTENDA POR FAVOR!!!!!!!*



> Se você me explcar com você super fodão, super interpretação do ano, acreditou nele, eu te explico como o Davi acreditou em mim.




*NAO ACREDITEI, VIDE RESPOSTA ACIMA. 

EXPLICA.*



> E outra coisa, o Davi não propôs alguma crença cega na minha pessoa. ELe apenas disse que acharia razoável eu saber um mínimo.




NAO? VAMOS CONFERIR:

*Sty, em 08-16-2002 12:12 PM*



> - Ele não precisa saber de detalhes, sei q podemos confiar nele!






> sei q podemos confiar nele!






> sei q podemos confiar nele!






> sei q podemos confiar nele!






> sei q podemos confiar nele!




*VAI FALAR AGORA QUE ELE NAO DISSE QUE É PRA CONFIAR NELE?

Quanto a falar alguma informação, mas não tudo, Artan resolveu pensar, mas eu não postei sobre pensamentos aqui, com exceção de quando ele lembrou da mãe, ou seja to deixando bem claro pra voces que nao conseguem entender, que sao duas coisas diferentes;

UMA, ARTAN AINDA NAO CONFIA EM PATRICk, NEM EM DUORIN, E TINHA UMA IMAGEM BOA DE STY PELO FATO DE ELE SER ENVIADO DO REINO DOS ANOES, MAS ATRAVES DAS CONVERSAS TEM ACHADO STY MEIO BURRO, E AGORA ACHA ELE CRÉDULO DEMAIS, POI DESDE O COMEÇO STY CHAMA TODOS DE AMIGOS, E AGORA VEM DIZER QUE DEVEMOS CONFIAR EM PATRICK, QUE SO PROVOU 3 COISAS ATE AGORA PARA ARTAN, QUE E: MENTIROSO, AFOBADO E CORAJOSO.

DOIS, artan podera no futuro proximo chegar a conclusao de O QUE ele pode falar ao patrick sem risco.*



> pS2.: Outra coisa, quem disse que eu fui afobado, em algum momento eu falei em voz alta ou rápido demais. EU fiz uma pergunta. Neguinho ficou olhando para um lado e para o outro com suas ??caras pensativas??. Aí eu falei: que bom, eu arrisco meu pescoço e vocês nemme dizem pelo que me arrisco. Aï você veio dizendo que eu era afobado.




*RELEIA A AVENTURA TODA, ARTAN SEMPRE O ACHOU AFOBADO, PORQUE NOS AVISTAMOS ALGO E ELE JA SAI CORRENDO PRA VER  SEM CAUTELA, NA VISAO DE ARTAN.

Porque os outros se olharam eu nao sei, Artan, QUE E METICULOSO E NAO IMPULSIVO, ACHA PATRICK AFOBADO.

OU SEJA, PRA DEIXAR BEM CLARO, ARTAN ACHA PATRICK AFOBADO, POR ISSO ELE FALOU ISSO MAIS DE UMA VEZ.*


----------



## Patrick (Aug 18, 2002)

* Então patrick fala:

- E então amigos, posso fazer o primeiro turno?


----------



## Duorin III (Aug 18, 2002)

*Mesma sequência ?*

*Por mim tudo bem.

Capitão?*


----------



## Tagore (Aug 18, 2002)

(Só para resolver a questão da magia de Duorin, ele continua em forma de Gigante, e bem fraco ainda, assim como Sty. Isto é, não foram totalmente curados ainda. Quando ao murmurio, resolveremos a parte.)

Após matar os monstros vcs resolvem voltar. Sty, ao subir nos destroços avisa ao grupo que ainda sente presenças más perto da torre e vcs se apressam, esquecendo momentaneamente, devido ao perigo, a discussão sobre contar ou não a Patrick os motivos da viagem.
Vcs passam pelos restos do soldado soterrado e voltam a parte que escalaram, na torre caída, subindo e voltando para a estrada, onde, mais afastado da cidade, estão os cavalos, no lugar onde os amarraram.

---Patrick se propoem a fazer o primeiro turno, mas decidam a ordem completa, por favor.---


----------



## Tagore (Aug 19, 2002)

*Para dar fim a essa questão*

------------
Conversando com o Maurício vi que ele estava apenas querendo fazer uma coisa em roleplay, e, de acordo com o seu entendimento sobre a palavra murmúrio, apesar da divergências de significados entre nós, não seria possível outra pessoa ouvir. Quero deixar claro que para mim um murmúrio é perfeitamente passível de ser ouvido, assim como se pode notar em uma de suas definições no Aurélio: "falar baixo", porém, como não era essa a intenção do maurício, interpretando o Artan, vou reconciderar, assim como reconsiderei a transformação de Duorin, pois não era a intenção do andré suicidar seu personagem, fato, vale dizer, muito mais relevante (e que foi resolvido em 5 minutos pelo ICQ). Concluindo, vcs não ouviram o murmúrio. Espero que fatos como esse não venham a se repetir e que com isso nós possamos tirar uma lição para melhorarmos como jogadores e como seres humanos.
------------


----------



## Illuminae (Aug 19, 2002)

> fato, vale dizer, muito mais relevante (e que foi resolvido em 5 minutos pelo ICQ)




(da próxima vez você me procura, assim como você fez com o andré, e tudo estará resolvido em 5 minutos também, ao invés de você falar besteira e me deixar irritado publicamente, o que me levou dar uma resposta pública, alias, coisa que voce tambem so fez no meu caso, e nao no caso do andre/gigante. Marcação, alguem?

ps: e ja que voce fez questao de voltar no assunto, ate as definicoes dos dicionarios do daniel corroboram meu entendimento da palavra, murmurio, ja que e o MEU entendimento que importa, pois fui EU que usei a palavra, e portanto o significado que importa é o que EU quis dar. 
ex:segredar, falar disfarcadamente, alem dos que eu coloquei do meu dicionario)

tem mais, DESCULPA DAVI, acho que peguei muito no seu pe, embora eu ache as coisas que falei pra voce sao verdade, nao era necessario eu fazer o que fiz algumas vezes.

fim do último ooc, espero que dessa vez o jonas nao me provoque de novo com acusacoes meio que disfarçadas ao inves de realmente deixar o assunto descansar, e mantenha a regra pra ele tambem.


----------



## sty (Aug 19, 2002)

*Meta game Rulez!!*

(DESCULPA RESTO DA GALERA, JONAS, DANIEL, ANDRÉ)

ESTAVAM FALANDO DE MIM, QUERO TER UMAS PALAVRAS TBÉM!!!!

MAURÍCIO,
VC DISSE Q PELO DICIONÁRIO ESTARIA CERTO NÃO!?!? PELO Q VC QUERIA DIZER, MAS COMO VC NÃO DEIXOU CLARO....

O DANIEL PROVOU O CONTRÁRIO!!!
LI ONTEM NO AURÉLIO E VC ESTÁ ERRADO, OU PELO MENOS FOI MAL ENTENDIDO, POR SUA ÚNICA E EXCLUSIVA CULPA (POSTOU ALGO, Q NÃO ERA PRA GENTE OUVIR, INTERPRETA, DIZ COMO ELE FICOU, MAS NÃO ESCREVE O Q ELE PENSOU...)

OUTRA COISA, NÃO POSTEI EM RESPOSTA, ESTAVA FALANDO DOS SENTIMENTOS DE STY E ARTAN SOBRE O OCORRIDO, QDO DISSE Q TE ENTENDIA, ENTENDIA O Q VC PENSAVA, NÃO ESTAVA RESPONDENDO SEU MURMÚRUIO.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
sTY- Não quero e não preciso discutir mais isto!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
A- Então não comece. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
S - Te entendo mas não penso do mesmo modo Artan.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

FALEI Q PODÍAMOS CONFIAR EM PATRICK, MAS SOBRE O ASSUNTO Q VIEMOS TRATAR AQUI, ELE NÃO PRACISAVA DE SABER DETALHES.... ISSO NÃO É CONFIAR CEGAMENTE!!!

JONAS, POR CONVERSA NÃO SE CHEGA A UMA DEFINIÇÃO DO Q A PALAVRA SIGNIFICA.
ONTEM LEMOS Q NÃO ERA ASSIM, NO AURÉLIO. MAS VC MANTEVE SUA POSIÇÃO DE NÃO ENTRAR MAIS EM CONFLITO COM A GALERA, ESPECIAL MAURÍCO.
ENTENDO, É CHATO FICAR NESSAS PICUINHAS....
PERDI 5 PONTOS DE FORÇA NO 1º ROUND, PQ NÃO AGI, PQ FIZ UMA AÇÃO, ENTENDENDO ERRADO O Q VC ESCREVEU. ESSES PONTOS VÃO VOLTAR, NÉ!??
EU NÃO RECLAMEI, RECLAMEI?? MINHA INICIATIVA ERA 26... (20 A MAIS Q QUASE TODO MUNDO Q ESTAVA LÁ).

O PRINCIPAL É Q NÃO RESPONDI AO MURMÚRIO, PODERIA TER TENTADO FAZER READ LIPS, LISTEN, MAS EU NÃO RESPONDI.
E AINDA MAIS IMPORTANTE, ISSO NÃO IRIA MUDAR NADA, IRIA??

COMO O JONAS DISSE, DEVEMOS POSTAR O Q FALAMOS REALMENTE OU O Q IREMOS FAZER REALMENTE, NÃO O Q ACHAMOS OU PENSAMOS (NÃO Q EU NÃO FAÇA ISSO AS VEZES...)

MAURÍCIO, ACEITO O MEIO-PEDIDO DE DESCULPAS POR PEGAR NO MEU PÉ, MAS ACHO Q PODERIA TER FEITO PELO ICQ COM O JONAS O LANCE DE OUVIU OU NÃO, COMO FICOU CONVERSANDO COMIGO SOBRE O PATRICK NO ICQ. NÃO TENTE ACHAR O Q O STY DEVE PENSAR OU NÃO, NO Q ELE ACREDITA OU NÃO, TALVEZ VC NÃO CONHEÇA ANÕES COMO ELE, TEM VÁRIAS EXPLICAÇÕES PARA ELE QUERER Q PATRICK SAIBA DE ALGO, POR EX, COMO ELE MESMO DISSE, ELE PODERIA MORRER OU PODE VIR A MORRER. ELE É CORAJOSO, PODERIA SABER DE ALGO SEM DETALHES. O Q QUIS DIZER É, ENTENDO A SITUAÇÃO DE ARTAN, DEFENDENDO SEU POVO, SENDO UMA GRANDE RESPONSABILIDADE, POR ISSO STY NÃO FALOU NADA COM PATRICK E CONVERSOU COM ARTANA NTES. SÃO PONTOS DE VISTA DIFERENTES MAIS UMA VEZ.
IMAGINA, STY VÊ UM MIRRADNHO IR PARA O LADO DO GUERREIRÃO TENTAR AJUDÁ-LO, ELE SE POÊM EM POSIÇÃO DE ATAQUE ENTRE DOIS INIMIGOS PARA TENTAR AJUDAR, ELE MERECE SABER ALGO, É ASSIM Q STY PENSA...

BOM, NÃO ESPERO RESPOSTAS DE NIGUÉM, TALVEZ SÓ DO JONAS PELO ICQ....

DESCULPAS DE NOVO! 
E COMO O DANIEL DISSE, SEM OUT GAME POR AQUI..... 
DE ACORDO??
OK ENTÃO, SEM OUT GAME!!!!
HEHEHEHEEHEH


----------



## sty (Aug 19, 2002)

*Turnos...*

Lembrando, Sty não ouviu o murmúrio!!!!
Caso Artan ainda queira conversar à respeito, ele diz:
*
- Vamos armar o acampamento e lá conversamos mais, concorda Artan? 
- Ainda sinto presenças más por esta região, acho q devemos ir embora o qto antes.* 

*- Por mim tudo bem Patrick! Mas fique bem atento, todos vcs!!!* 


_Chegando lá vou ver como estão os cavalos.

Antes de dormir, eu junto as várias rações que tenho e faço uma oração em silêncio. Abro um pano e as coloco em cima. Ajoelho em frente e levanto a palma das minhas mão para o céu.
Uma brisa leve surge (a barba balança para frente), como se estive saindo de mim e indo para frente.
Junto tudo, e guardo.

Arrumo um lugar para dormir, e tento descansar._


----------



## Illuminae (Aug 19, 2002)

_Quer ser o último, pois não enxergo tão bem quanto os anões no escuro._


----------



## Patrick (Aug 19, 2002)

- ENtão amigos, podem dormir pois serei eu o primeira a vigiar. Sty em segundo, Duorin em terceiro e Artan, como pediu, em último quando a luz do Sol ajudar a sua visão. Tenham bom descanso, eu sei que irei ter quando for minha vez..hehehehehe

* Patrick então rapidamente se mescla no ambiente se tornando confuso com o mesmo(uso o robe). Procura alguma lugar aonde possa ficar escondido e em silêncio montando guarda e lá fica até algo de diferente acontecer ou até o tempo de sua guarda acabar. 

hide: 18 skill + 15(robe) + 20(dado) = 53
move silently: 13 skill + 3(dado) = 16 (aff)

[ PATRICK FICA INVISÍVEL...heuheuheuehuehuehueh, hide 53...huahauhauhauhuahuieeah]


----------



## Tagore (Aug 19, 2002)

*noite*

A noite, que já estava bem avançada, passa rápido, e ao final do segundo turno, de Sty, o dia começa a clarear o campo. Patrick, apesar de não ter se ferido, dorme num sono pesado, por ter passado a maior parte do tempo acordado. Sty mal aguenta se levantar ao ser acordado, porém permanece firme em seu posto, sem perceber nada de anormal. Duorin, ainda me forma de gigante, forma uma presença estranha descansando no meio de vcs, numa visão bem estranha e meio incômoda para alguns. Artan faz seu turno e todos levantam quase no mesmo horário, com o sol na metade se seu caminho para o meio dia. 

--- O que vcs fazem ? ---


----------



## sty (Aug 19, 2002)

*De manhã*

_Bem revigorado pela noite de descanso, mas ainda meio abalado pelos ataques de ontem, me levando, e arrumo minhas coisas.

Tento olhar na direção da torre e ver se enxergo algo à distância, alguma movimentação, algo assim._ 

*
- Bom dia!
- Ontem de noite, antes de partirmos daquele local onde fomos atacados, ainda senti a presença de outras daquelas criaturas.
- O q acham de devemos fazer, ir investigar de novo? Ou esperar mais um pouco?
- Por mim podemos ir agora mesmo! Mas com bastante cautela!*


----------



## Patrick (Aug 20, 2002)

* Patrick olha para si e para os outros:

- Eu estou bem, vocês me parecem bem(Jonas, acredito que na aprência eles não estejam mal, por isso estou falando isso. Caso eles aparentem estar machucados eu falo outra coisa). Se quiserem ir vamos, porém gostaria de comer um pouco antes, sim?

* Patrick pega a ração que está em sua mochila, bebe água, come um pouco de carne seca e uma farofa muito boa de tatu, se existirem tatu neste mundo.

(A OUTRA COSA QUE EU DIRIA É O SEGUINTE ABAIXO)
- Bem, acho melhor a gente comer e descansar um pouco. Acho que nós estamos meio quebrados pela batalha, temos que esperar o pior, ou seja, outro bando como aquele, creio que não resistiríamos da forma como estamos.


----------



## Illuminae (Aug 20, 2002)

_Artan retira sua armadura após acordar os outros e veste sua chain mail negra..._ 

*Ainda não estou pronto para voltar lá, mas estarrei em brve, agora devo descansar. 

Mas mesmo recuperados dessa batalha não acho bom voltarmos lá sem pensarmos em como podemos derrotar tais criaturas, pois apenas um de nós pareceu ter agilidade o suficiente para desviar dos braços dessas sombras mágicas.
*

_Olha para Patrick..._ 

*Nem mesmo Sty com seus apetrechos mágicos conseguiu escapar, ou Duorin com sua magia...

Estou pensando em como nos defendermos de tais aberrações...*


----------



## Duorin III (Aug 20, 2002)

*Magia*

Acordo como todos exceto pela diferença de estar com pelo menos três metros de altura. Meus movimentos são pesados e um pouco lentos. Me posiciono com de costumo e arrancando as folhas do chão, faço o ritual conhecido de todas as manhãs.
Terminado o ritual, com uma voz ribumbante, característica esta da enorme forma, eu digo:

*Bom dia amigos!!! Espero que estejam bem. O manto estrelado de Ehlonna nos cobriu noite passada! *

Antes de falar algo à alguém, eu me viro para sty e pergunto:

*Melhorastes amigo? Estou vendo que o toque amargurado da quelas sombras ainda te atingem, mesmo sendo um anão. Posso te conceder mais uma vez o toque de Ehlonna?*


----------



## sty (Aug 20, 2002)

*Conversa de Gigantes...*

_Me viro para Dourin e olho sorridentemente para ele, assim como ele me olhou! E sempre olha para todos._ 

*- Claro que aceito a benção de Ehlonna, caro Dourin!!
- Mas como ontem, INSISTO para que vc seja o primeiro a receber essa graça, pois vejo q ainda está nesta forma gigantescamente forte pq talvez ainda esteja sentindo o toque sem vida daquelas criaturas.
- Por favor concorde desta vez caro Duorin!  
* 

_Espero Duorin preparar seu pequeno ritual (talvez como antes).

Após o ritual...
Me volto para todos, com o semblante calmo e alegre de Dourin:_ 

*- Com a ajuda de Ehlonna, através de Duorin, e com mais uma noite de descanso, estaria lcurado do toque sem alma daquelas criaturas.
- Mas já estou suficientemente bem para fazer algo ainda hj!  

- Como Artan falou, devemos pensar em como combater essas criaturas terríveis... Talvez elas não estejam despertas de dia!

- Posso ir vasculhar algo com Patrick, ainda antes do almoço, enqto ficam descansando um pouco mais, o q acham, Patrick, Dourin e Artan? Pensei em Patrick pq ele é bem discreto, e pq ele tá inteiro.*


----------



## Patrick (Aug 20, 2002)

*Discordando e explicando:*

- Acho uma boa idéia e ao mesmo tempo eu acho uma má idéia amigo Sty. Esotu inteiro isto é verdade, mas já somos poucos, qualquer divisão desta seria perigosa. Eu poderia tranquilamente entrar lá e com um pouco de sorte sairia sem ser notado, porém criaturas bizarras existem lá e não sei quão bem me afastaria da visão delas. E outra, se eu precisasse de ajuda lá dentro vocês não estariam bem o suficiente para fornecer socorro sem correr perigo também. E não podemos esquecer que podemos ser atacados aqui mesmo aonde estamos, nõa é pq não estamos na barriga do leão que podemos ficar desprevinidos em sua área de caçada, sim? 
-  Tenhamos paciência, e além do mais, para que eu entraria lá sozinho se não sei o que vcs querem que eu ache? E do que adianta a minha furtividade se algum de vocês me acompanhar? Então esperemos, é a minha opinião, mas, sã vocês que sabem o quanto este tempo é precioso ao seu reino e com qual velocidade precisam achar seja lá o que querem, não?


----------



## sty (Aug 20, 2002)

*Re: Conversa de Gigantes...*

 (Só pra não ficar egoísta totalemnte, estou postando pq o Daniel me pediu pra responder logo.
O q acham q devemos fazer nessas situações?!
Iniciativa? ou algo assim? ou diálogos podem ser free??
Só pra enfatizar q não quero ocupar a vez de ninguém e nem atropelar as coisas!! Blz!!!)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------




> _Originally posted by sty_
> - *Posso* ir vasculhar algo com Patrick, ainda antes do almoço, enqto ficam descansando um pouco mais, o q acham, Patrick, Dourin e Artan? Pensei em Patrick pq ele é bem discreto, e pq ele tá inteiro.[/B] [/B]




_Olho para Patrick com bastante simpatia, mas seriedade tbém!_ 

*- Em nenhum momento disse q vc iria sozinho caro Patrick!!  
- Nunca deixaria nenhum amigo, nem sequer conhecido, nem ninguém ir sozinho à um lugar tão perigoso e sem vida...

- Não tenho nada específico para procurar, iria apenas vasculhar por mais algum sinal, ou talvez apenas espionar a torre...

- Tbém posso ser bastante furtivo se necessário, talvez não tão bem qto vc, mas acho q o suficiente. 
- Sei que na hora que necessitarmos, Moradin e Heroeous irão nos proteger, tanto na vida qto na morte!!*


----------



## Duorin III (Aug 20, 2002)

*Respondendo para Sty*

*Então esta bem assim. Farei como foi pedido.*

Faço a mesma rotina para sty. ( +4 STR)

Está se sentindo melhor caro amigo?


----------



## sty (Aug 20, 2002)

*Re: Respondendo para Sty*



			
				Duorin III said:
			
		

> *Está se sentindo melhor caro amigo? *




*- Claro Dourin!! 

- Muito obrigado!!  *


----------



## Duorin III (Aug 20, 2002)

Digo de forma feliz:
- Ótimo!! Que Ehlonna cuide de seu seguidor agora...

Faço a magia em mim.
Arranco desta vez três folhas de meu colar.


----------



## Duorin III (Aug 21, 2002)

Sento para poder falar mais confortavelmente sem precisar me agachar:

- Sobre irmos ainda de dia, eu concordo com Sty. O sol tem um certo poder sobre elas. Ele as afugenta. O problema é que ainda sim, encontraremos elas nas sombras de dentro daquele lugar. E não somente elas, provavelmente outras coisas muito piores. O máximo que podemos fazer é rezar e confiar em nós mesmos. E acima de tudo, uns nos outros.

-Assim como Artan, tb ainda preciso de descanso. Esta forma é que possui força suficiente, mas haverão outras formas que não. 

-Sei que é frustrante, mas como meu pai costumava dizer "Um carvalho só se torna forte depois de muitos anos de espera silenciosa, tempestades e intempéries de toda sorte. Mas lembre-se, um dia ele foi um broto, mirrado e fraco!"


----------



## Patrick (Aug 21, 2002)

- Me perdoe Duorin, no final de contas eu Não entendi, vocês querem entrar? Porque dessa vez você começou dizendo que iria querer ms depois disse que estava ferido e depois contou a história de um broto que um dia cresceu... eu não entendi o que, no conjunto, você quis dizer. Poderia facilitar às mentes menos preparadas e dizer simplesmente, vamos entrar ou não vamos entrar, sim?
* Patrick fala tudo isto com ótimo humor porém não está a fazer brincadeira ele realmente demonstra um tom de dúvida, porém, sua intenção não é ofender o modo de falar de Duorin


----------



## Illuminae (Aug 21, 2002)

_Artan se vira de lado em sua cama improvisada olhando para os outros sentados..._ 

*Duorin disse que, e eu concordo, que iremos de dia, porém não hoje.

Já me sinto bem melhor esta manhã, quando estivermos prontos iremos durante o dia.

E sobre estratégias? Alguém tem alguma idéia?

Já pude perceber que essas criaturas conseguem atravessar nossas armaduras.*


----------



## sty (Aug 21, 2002)

*Ir para as ruínas...*

_Me sento na grama para conversar. E olho um pouco para cima pra enxergar Duorin._

*- Concordo com vc Duorin, o sol pode afugentá-las, e por isso quero ir lá agora, não quero entrar lá dentro, acho q isso somente com todos juntos.

- Agora só gostaria de investigar algo, bastante discreto, por fora da torre, talvez checar as redondezas da entrada da torre.
- Tentar encontrar vestígios de algo q podemos encontrar por lá.


Respondendo à Artan:

- Sim Capitão, essas criaturas atravessam tanto metal como pedra. São criaturas de outro plano, por isso as vezes nossos golpes não às acertavam.

- Do meu ponto de vista, a estratégia seria tentar evitá-las! Mas se isso não for possível devemos tentar exteminá-las antes que elas possam nos atingir!!
- Alguém tem mais alguma idéia?

- Caso todos concordem, vamos Patrick? *


----------



## Patrick (Aug 21, 2002)

- Bem, se quiserem olhar superficialmente por fora eu me ofereço para ir sozinho enquanto se recompõe, e, qualquer perigo eu consigo voltar para cá em meno s de um segundo devido a um aparato que comprei com um amigo meu. Então, eu poderia saondar as parte de fora da torre enquanto vocês descansam, e, qualquer coisa eu voltaria rapidamente.
- O que acham?


----------



## Illuminae (Aug 21, 2002)

*Eu sou contra nos dividirmos, pois, ao irem la, podem denunciar nossa presença e dará ttempo para nosso inimigo se preparar para nós.

E eu não estou falando das sombras.

É arriscado demais.

Vamos ficar aqui e quando todos pudermos ir realmente resolveremos o que temos que resolver por lá.*


----------



## Patrick (Aug 22, 2002)

- Humm... depois disso tenho que falar uma coisa. Apesar de já termos discutido isto, você agora se refere a algum outro perigo que possa ser notificado de nossa presença... Não tinha pensado nisto por não saber que esperavam encontrar alguém lá dentro. Mas tudo bem, existem tantas coisas que não sei sobre este lugar... bem, irei descobrir quando entrarmos ou s emorrer no caminho, como criatura etérea entrarei só para saciar a curiosidade, ah se vou.


----------



## Illuminae (Aug 22, 2002)

Patrick said:
			
		

> *- Humm... depois disso tenho que falar uma coisa. Apesar de já termos discutido isto, você agora se refere a algum outro perigo que possa ser notificado de nossa presença... Não tinha pensado nisto por não saber que esperavam encontrar alguém lá dentro. Mas tudo bem, existem tantas coisas que não sei sobre este lugar... bem, irei descobrir quando entrarmos ou s emorrer no caminho, como criatura etérea entrarei só para saciar a curiosidade, ah se vou. *




*
Eu disse que com o tempo você saberia.

Não há motivos para se arriscar antes da hora.*


----------



## sty (Aug 22, 2002)

*Então ficamos!*

*- Então ficamos e esperamos que todos estejam bem para continuarmos em nossa empreitada!*


----------



## Duorin III (Aug 22, 2002)

*AAhhhhhhhhhh....*

O gigante dá um enorme bocejo...


----------



## Patrick (Aug 23, 2002)

*Patrick então fica cavando um buraco para passar o tempo. Esperando chegar a noite e esperar na monotonia.


----------



## Tagore (Aug 23, 2002)

*Passando o dia*

Ainda cansados vcs decidem esperar e descansar mais um dia para continuar. O dia passa sem nada de diferente ter ocorrido (se alguém quiser fazer algo fale agora). Ao dormir os turnos são divididos na mesma ordem e na manhã seguinte vcs se sentem melhor.

O q vcs fazem?


----------



## Patrick (Aug 23, 2002)

* Eu acordo e pergunto aos meus companheiros de viagem:
- E agora, já estão prontos para entrar lá de volta?


----------



## sty (Aug 23, 2002)

*Claro!*

*- Estou desde ontem Patrick!!!

- Deve checar com Artan e Duorin! Que foram os mais castigado pelas criaturas...* 


_ Me levanto e me Arrumo. Pareço muito bem disposto!!  

Espero as respostas._


----------



## Duorin III (Aug 23, 2002)

*Uaaaaaa!!!*

Eu me levanto e me espreguiço com direito a um alongamento apressado. 

- Bom dia amigos!! Eu estou me sentindo um pouco melhor, mas ainda me encontro debilitado. Espero que estejam todos bem!
Vejo que meu amigo Sty se recobrou completamente! Que ótimo! Agraciada seja vc Ehlonna!!

Faço a prece à Ehlonna. E peço proteção na língua dos homens, ao final do cântico.

Pego agora três folhas de meu colar e repito o que foi feito na manhã passada. (total dos três lances de dado= +9 STR)

(Jonas, eu fiz as contas e faltava 10 pontos para voltar ao normal, com dois do descanso, mais nove da magia eu volto ao normal)

- Pronto!! Agora eu estou me sentindo forte novamente!!!

Volto à forma de Duorin e me dirigindo para Artan com um olhar bastante preocupado:

- Meu bravo capitão, vc está bem?


----------



## Illuminae (Aug 23, 2002)

*Quase, quase... A armadura com a qual estou acostumado ainda pesa mais do que devia sobre meus ombros, mas avaliando minha recuperação de ontem para hoje, tenho certeza que amanhã estarei recuperado.*


----------



## Duorin III (Aug 24, 2002)

- Que bom! Fico feliz de saber! 
- Esperemos então o dia passar...

- Agora quanto as criaturas que vimos naquela noite, não acho que exista uma estratégia para combatê-las que eu conheça, a não ser não encontrá-las, ou elas não nos encontrar. Uma forma de fazer isto é evitando o local. Mas me botei a pensar e imagino que existam outras na redondeza. Seria melhor um batedor ir na frente, alguém que possa ver e ouvir bem...  Mas olha o que estou dizendo!! Me desculpe capitão! Sou um leigo no assunto! Foi pq me ocorreu de alguém ir olhar na frente... Mas não vou perturbá-lo com minhas elucubrações! Descanse Artan, pois merece o devido repouso...

Eu sento perto dos outros.


----------



## Illuminae (Aug 24, 2002)

_Artan esboça um sorriso..._ 

*Pode guardar o excedente de sua humildade para sua deusa, Duorin.

Quando perguntei se tinham alguma idéia ou estratégia, você estava incluído.

Só continuo não achando uma boa idéia um batedor, para não nos arriscarmos demais.*

_Artan se dirige a todos, aumentando o volume de sua voz._ 

*Então vamos votar:

Patrick já se candidatou, o que acham de ele ser nosso batedor, mas conosco logo atrás, quando formos amanhã? 

Sim ou não?*


----------



## Duorin III (Aug 25, 2002)

Eu devolvo o sorriso.
- Sim. Se ele concordar é claro.


----------



## sty (Aug 26, 2002)

*Sim!*

*- Sim! Caso ele concorde.

- Mas com a palavra de q vai retornar o mais rápido possível, não importando o meio, e não vai se arriscar por lá... Não sabemos o q pode estar por trás desses destroços...*


----------



## Illuminae (Aug 26, 2002)

*Se ele for, ele vai como um batedor Sty, não um espião, nós estaremos indo na mesma direção que ele, mas ele irá mais rápido e na frente, voltando pra reportar algo necessário.

Justamente pra não aparecer algum perigo e nós não ficarmos sabendo.

Não se preocupe que a idéia não é ficarmos parados aqui esperando ele voltar.

Foi isso que propus.*


----------



## Patrick (Aug 27, 2002)

- Companheiros, por mim está mais do que certo. Quanto a voltar no caso de perigo, não seja este o problema, ao sinal de problema volto em menos de um segundo, o que na verdade nõa ser'auma volta mas um retrocesso, afinal, você estarão me acompanhando a uma certa distância. Então, sme problemas e sem maiores discussões se a todos agradam ter a mim como batedor assim eu vou.
- Vou fazer uma pergunta e deixo a liberdade de responderme ou não: você querem que eu me atente apenas ao perigo ou existe algo mais que querem que eu observe com cuidado?


----------



## Illuminae (Aug 27, 2002)

*Qualquer indício de vida na área. Quaisquer indícios, recentes e atuais. *


----------



## Patrick (Aug 27, 2002)

- Certo, certo,a  tudo estarei atento. Olhos e ouvidos e olfato, tudo conectado. Em busca de algo que seja diferente, novo, estranhos e principalmente a qualquer presença nociva. Pois bem, que o dia se passe e que Artam se recupere e que mais uma vezno embrenhemos na noite.
- Quanto a estratégias de batalha tem uma coisa que aprendi em meus anos e que se tornou algo extremamente útil em batalha é  cercar o inimigo. Desta forma ele fica confuso, não sabe se foge de um ou do outro, não consegue defender de dois atacante a cercá-lo de forma efetiva. E, se um estiver do lado oposto do outro, esta defesa fica ainda mais difícil, isto porque os dois aatcantes ficam em planos de visão diferentes. Ele não consegue ver os dois ao mesmo tempo. Então, aconeselho que seja uma tática por nós adotada em batalha. Mesmo que muitos sejam os inimigos, flanqueando, cercando-os os destruimos mais rapidamente do que nos separando.

* Patrick espera que alguém fale algo, senão apenas vai comer e  espera o dia passar enquanto o outro dia se aproxima.


----------



## Duorin III (Aug 27, 2002)

*Sobre a ida*

Me viro para Patrick:
-   Tens razão Patrick. Apesar de eu não ser um grande conhecedor de táticas de batalha, isto que nos disse parece realmente funcionar. Podemos testar em campo.
Mas sempre que tivermos a oportunidade de poder optar entre lutar e não lutar, pensarmos-emos antes de qualquer iniciativa, pois decisões tomadas rapidamente, tb rapidamente nos aniquilam.

Eu caminho em direção aos cavalos e junto à eles faço minha refeição.


----------



## Illuminae (Aug 27, 2002)

*Ataque pelos flancos se chama.

É uma excelente estratégia quando se ataca em vantagem numérica...

Mas há duas coisas nessa estratégia que me preocupam:

Primeiro, acho que não conseguíamos acertar-los às vezes não porque eles eram rápidos como Patrick e se desviavam, na verdade os achei lentos, mas havia algo diferente neles, eles se mesclavam com o escuro da noite, e era *isso* que me fazia errar às vezes...

Segundo, não sabemos quantas mais há por lá, e se tentarmos ataca-las pelos flancos, elas podem cercar cada um de nós...* 

(se ninguém falar mais nada Artan vai continuar descansando  e esperando suas forças voltarem)


----------



## Patrick (Aug 27, 2002)

- Bem, quanto a nao ser eficaz contra muitos, repare o seguinte. Se temos vários oponentes e cada um se dedica a um deles temo o seguinte, todos eles serão atacados, porém, cad aumd enós demorará o dobro do tempo para acabar com cada um. E além de tudo, enquanto este tempo passa cada um de nós estará sendo atacado. Quando nos concentramos em apenas um, gastamos menos tempo e um inimigo morto não pode atacar. Logo, mesmo que de início possamos correr o risco de sermos flanqueados... não creio que seja grande a chance. Até porque nesta últimas batalha, em um dado momento eu poderia ter sido facilmente flanqueado, mas as tais criaturas nada fizeram. isto demonstra sua inferioridade técnica. 
- Nem toda criatura da noite sabe lutar como nós, não?


----------



## Illuminae (Aug 27, 2002)

*Realmente, se concentrar em cada uma de cada vez, todos junto e uma excelente idéia, só que para isso não precisamos flanquear.

Para falnquearmos, nos afastamos um do outro e é isso que eu disse que não funcionará.

Porém, se ficarmos juntos, como uma muralha, e nos concentrarmos em um inimigo de cada vez, talvez possamos acabar com eles mais rápido, e sem darmos espaço para que eles nos cerquem individualmente.*


----------



## Tagore (Aug 27, 2002)

*Mais um dia*

Com Artan ainda cansado, vcs decidem esperar e descansar mais um dia para continuar. O dia passa sem nada de diferente ter ocorrido. Ao dormir, os turnos são divididos na mesma ordem...

Patrick vê a lua subir ao céu e chama Sty para vigiar, indo dormir em seguida. Sty passa seu turno e durante o turno de Duorin algo acontece...

(Esperem um pouco até o André postar. Provavelmente ele vai acordá-los, mas se ele fizer outra coisa vcs tem q esperar)


----------



## Tagore (Aug 29, 2002)

No meio da noite vcs são acordados por Duorin. Ainda sonolentos vcs tentam entender o que está acontecendo. Ele avisa que há algo de estranho acontecendo e quando vcs levantam e se recompoem totalmente ele não está mais lá. Como de um salto tivesse sumido no escuro.

o que vcs fazem?


----------



## Patrick (Aug 29, 2002)

* Patrick levanta rapidamente ativando a sua aparelhagens mágicas para que fique camuflado com o ambiente. Tenta primeiro identificar o perigo e se possível identificar aonde Duorin está. Com espada em Mão espera algum sinal, se não perceber nada irá andar an direção daonde foi acordado por Duorin.


----------



## Patrick (Aug 29, 2002)

* Patrick percebendo-se em meio ao breu total usa de sua espada para trazer luz. Ela se acende em chamas fornecendo luz como uma tocha. E agora Patrick tenta ver algo já que só escuta o balançar das árvores.


----------



## sty (Aug 30, 2002)

*Onde está Wally? ops, Duorin ??*

_Levanto rápido, e olho na direção em q acho q Duorin estava.
Tento encontrá-lo e ouvir algo de onde ele estava.

Procuro a árvore mais próxima q seja possível de escalar, e vou rapidamente na direção dela._ 

*- Dourin? Onde está??*


----------



## Illuminae (Aug 30, 2002)

_Artan estende o braço, puxando seu escudo para o antebraço esquerdo, pega sua espada, ao seu lado, e se levanta rapidamente, girando a cabeça para tentar ver algo no escuro, e aguça sua audição para tentar ouvir se duorin ou alguma coisa está por perto, mesmo que nao consiga ver._ 

SPOT *3* = 3 + 0
LISTEN *26*  = 16 + 10


----------



## Patrick (Aug 30, 2002)

*Patrick ao ver o companheiro anão correr para uma árvore acha engraçado devido ao desespero dele. Continua parado e chama:

- Duorin!!! Cadê você?! Aonde você se meteu? (fala mais baixo, porém audível) Aonde foi que ele se meteu. Nos acorda e não explica nada. Artan, es'tá vendo ele em algum lugar? Viu para aonde ele foi?


----------



## Illuminae (Aug 30, 2002)

_Artan, sem olhar para patrick, concentrado em seus sentidos, responde..._ 

*Não o estou vendo, está muito escuro além da tocha, vamos fazer silêncio, estou tentando ouvir algo...* 

_Após ouvir a voz de seu companheiro de viagem, Artan deixa escapar um sorriso, imaginando o porquê da mania de Sty sempre correr e subir em alguma árvore..._ 

_Seria seu verdadeiro nome Sty...rzan?_


----------



## Duorin III (Aug 30, 2002)

*Voltando*

Vcs conseguem ver uma coruja branca (não a mesma que vcs se lembram ter visto nas noites de vijilia) sobrevoando suas cabeças, até que quando um pouco perto do chão, ela para, mas ainda batendo as asas, mantém a altura. E então daquela forma de coruja, em um processo rápido mas bem compicado de metamorfose, ela se transforma em Duorin, que por fim diz baixinho só para seus companheiros de chão ouvirem:

-   Fiz um vôo circundando este acampamento e não vi nada. Mas tenho certeza que senti algo, não posso dizer o que é, mas existe e está perto, fiquem atentos...

Espero algo acontecer.


----------



## Patrick (Aug 31, 2002)

- Bem duorin, da próxima vez nos avise do problema antes de desaparecer, Sty já saiu correndo atrás do perigo. O que exatamente você sentiu? Pois eu nada sinto.

* Patrick continua preparado, olhando ao redor , porém  tenta se mostrar firme e confiante de que nada acontece.


----------



## Tagore (Aug 31, 2002)

> O que exatamente você sentiu? Pois eu nada sinto.




No momento em que Patrick pronuncia essas palavras, vcs ouvem um tremendo som, um estalar seco, um grande baque na direção da cidade, como algo muito grande caindo e se despedaçando.  Tudo isso numa fração de segundos. Vcs viram o rosto e os ouvidos tentando perceber o que está acontecendo e de repente um assovio de vento... e uma grande nuvem de poeira com pequenos estilhaços de pedra encobre vcs, voltando a escurecer tudo. Artan tenta se proteger com seu escudo e Patrick em sua capa, porém junto com a poeira de todos os lados, do chão e dentro de um breu quase total, vcs sentem um forte tremor que vem de uma vez e os desequilibra.
Vcs aguardam alguns segundos, ainda receosos, mas o tremor não se repete, e em pouco tempo a poeira baixa. 
A espada de Patrick volta a iluminar ainda com uma  luz fraca o ambiente.

--ações--livre--


----------



## Patrick (Aug 31, 2002)

- Por todos o deuses e deusas o que foi isso? Isto veio da cidade? Nós estamos há uma semana de distância,isto não é poossível. Sinto que algo muito ruim aconteceu.

* Patrick firma os pés no chão e procura ver seus amigos para perceber suas reações aos acontecido.


----------



## Duorin III (Aug 31, 2002)

*Calma*

-   Acalmem-se meus amigos.

-   Sty desça da árvore por favor.

-   Fiquemos em vijilia redobrada. Artan? 

Olho para Artan com certa apreensão.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 1, 2002)

Galera irei repostar pois o Jonas nos explicou que o barulho veio da CIDADE EM RUÍNAS...AFF JONAs, e como eu não gosto de editar, pois depois nem todo mundo vê, lá vai:

- Pelos deuses e deusas, o que aconteceu neste túmulo de sombras? Todos vocês estão bem? Sty, Artan, Duorin?

* Segura sua espada e tenta reparar o que foi que aconteceu e se todos estão bem.


----------



## Illuminae (Sep 2, 2002)

_Artan acena com a acabeça para Duorin e continua em guarda, em alerta.._ 

(e eu to esperando o jonas responder as 3 perguntas que eu mandei por icq desde a ultima vez uqe postei, mais meu listen daqui, pra poder agir)


----------



## sty (Sep 2, 2002)

*Abalo...*

(Não cheguei a subir na árvore... ) 

_Não estava muito afastado, só queria uma visão geral.

Volto em direção ao grupo com um andar bem firme caso outro abalo aconteça. 
Seguro minha espada nas mãos._



*- Vamos checar o q foi isso?*


----------



## Duorin III (Sep 2, 2002)

*silêncio...*

Olho para Sty e faço um jesto com uma mão no sentido que espere.
Fico em silêncio durante um tempo: (este tempo serve para qualquer coisa que pode estar sendo sondada auditivamente pelos companheiros na noite). Feito o silêncio digo depois a Sty bem baixinho:
-   Não sei meu intrépido anão. Acho ainda que merecemos terminar nossa noite. Amanhã poderemos averiguar isto com mais calma.

Agora voltando-me para Artan:
-   Capitão o que achas de esperarmos alguns minutos para ver se mais alguma coisa acontece, e depois disso, voltarmos a dormir. Pois ainda tens que descançar este resto de noite. E se mais alguma coisa acontecer lá ou aqui, ficará sabendo. 
-   Pois então, o que me dizes?


----------



## Illuminae (Sep 2, 2002)

*Não ouvi nem vi nada.* 

(espero que não mesmo, pois o jonas nao responde)

*Mas o que foi que você sentiu? Exatamente?*


----------



## Duorin III (Sep 3, 2002)

-   Eu senti um tremor bem leve.


----------



## Illuminae (Sep 3, 2002)

*Antes de nos acordar?*


----------



## Duorin III (Sep 3, 2002)

-   Sim. Vejo que te preocupas amigo. Amanhã será outro dia, poderemos com as forças retomandas, fazer o que viemos fazer aqui.


----------



## Illuminae (Sep 3, 2002)

*Vamos descansar então*


----------



## Duorin III (Sep 3, 2002)

*Vijília*

Espero todos se acomodarem de novo e volto à ronda.


----------



## sty (Sep 3, 2002)

*Espera de novo...*

*- Se preferem esperar por mim tudo bem... * 

_Volto para onde estava dormindo e me acomodo, tentando descansar... Fico um pouco agitado tentando imaginar o q aconteceu, mas logo consigo me acalmar e durmo._


----------



## Patrick (Sep 3, 2002)

* Uma vez acordado Patrick sente dificuldades para dormir. Senta no lugar aonde dormiria e fica esperando o amanhecer tentando imaginar o que teria acordado naquelas ruínas e o que será que aquelas pessoas queriam ali. Fica observado Duorin em sua vigília se este estiver em seu campo de visão. Se duorin for para longe do acampanhento apenas ficará pensando.


----------



## Tagore (Sep 3, 2002)

Vcs voltam a descansar e Duorin passa mais algum tempo de guarda até que alguns raios de sol começam a aparecer, iluminando a noite escura. Artan faz o último turno que termina sem nenhum novo acontecimento e agora se pode ver o chão cheio de pequenos pedaços de pedra partida e poeira.

----AÇÕES -----LIVRE-------


----------



## Duorin III (Sep 3, 2002)

*Despertar*

Acordo e faço o mesmo ritual com as folhas do chão. Levanto-me e digo:
-   Acordemos amigos! É um novo dia!! Ehlonna sorri para nós! Arrumo minhas coisas, me alimento e espero os outros para partimos.

Agora me agaixando para analizar o pó do chão:
-   Acho que a outra torre caiu... (então abro um sorrizo para o grupo)


----------



## Patrick (Sep 4, 2002)

_ humm, se a torre caiu então devemos agradecer à sorte, afinal, se estivessemos lá dentro estaríamos provavelmente mortos. De qualquer forma, estamos vivos e portanto ainda temos muito a fazer... esperem, o que eu esotu dizendo, nem sei se é muito, s[ó sei que temos algo a fazer. Então, tão logo estejam pronto vamos voltar a vasculhar essas ruínas antes que mais algo caia.


----------



## sty (Sep 4, 2002)

*tem razão...*

_Me levando e me esprequiço ainda pensativo sobre o ocorrido na noite passada.
Arrumo minhas coisas e como um pouco.

*- É talvez Patrick tenha razão...
- Ainda bem q não estávamos lá dentro...

- Só tenho uma dúvida. A torre terminou de cair ou foi derrubada?

- Bom, estão todos prontos?
- Podemos ir? *_


----------



## Patrick (Sep 5, 2002)

- Não temos motivo para achar que foi alguém que derrubou, creio que a Idade, pelo tempo que aquele esqueleto deveria estar ali, deve ter feito o trabalho. Pois bem, estou pronto.
* Patrick segura sua espada sem ativá-la e fala:
- Bem, eu na frente, certo?

(tipo, Jonas, assim que a galera confirmar que quer ir a minha ação é a de acionar a capa e ir naquele mesmo caminho, indo como batedor. Se o pessoa for fazer outra coisa, faço outra coisa a ser dita ainda)


----------



## Illuminae (Sep 5, 2002)

_Artan aponta o braço em direção à torre e fala..._ 

*
Olhem!

A torre continua lá, intacta...

Porque vocês estão falando que ela caiu?

Temos que descobrir de onde são esses destroços.

Vamos.*


----------



## Tagore (Sep 5, 2002)

Ao aviso de Artan, vcs olham com mais atenção para as ruínas e percebem que realmente a torre ainda está lá, por mais estranho que pareça.

Vcs amarram os cavalos da mesma forma e seguem então, com Patrick a frente como batedor e chegam aquela área com grandes blocos caídos. O caminho agora esta mais sujo e mais cheio de destroços do que da última vez. Os pedaços de pedra que estavam no chão de manhã vão aumentando a medida em que vcs andam, mas não passam do tamanho de um cubo de cerca de 30cm de aresta. Patrick retorna, avisando que não viu nada até o local da torre caída, por onde vcs atravessaram a muralha da última vez.

------AÇÕES----------
Detalhem um pouco melhor por onde vão passar, o caminho e principalmente o lance do Patrick como batedor.


----------



## Illuminae (Sep 5, 2002)

.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 5, 2002)

* patrick vai na frente, sempre escolhendo o melhor caminho a ser seguido. Somente volta a seus amigos caso perceba algo importante a se dizer, senão apenas segue. Fica na frente do grupo cerca de 120 feet, de forma que ele veja o grupo à distância, porém, aquilo que ele ver para frente não veja o grupo. 

* Jonas, bota um mapa aí para a gente decidir por onde passar.


----------



## Tagore (Sep 5, 2002)

*a pedidos*

Eis uma idéia do que vcs já viram no local, não é tudo, é o q vcs já passaram.
A parte de cima é a visão mais de longe, de frente e a de baixo a visão superior. Os destroços não estão dispostos da maneira real, pois é impossível desenhar esses detalhes, além de ser muito grande. Espero que ajude. Dúvidas, mandem pelo ICQ que eu respondo no post pra todos verem.


----------



## Tagore (Sep 5, 2002)

*mais detalhes*

No mapa, vcs estão vindo de baixo para cima.
Como eu disse, eu só mostrei a parte q vcs passaram ou viram, logo, o desenho está cortado na parte de cima restante da muralha. Aquilo mais em cima é uma construção q vcs viram de longe, de cima da torre caída, da última vez q passaram por lá.
A torre é uma torre média pra pequena.... é das mesmas dimensões da torre caída que eu dei anteriormente.....a proporção do desenho tá meio tosca.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 5, 2002)

* Patrick volta ao grupo e pergunta:
_ Bem, para que lado devo ir?


----------



## Duorin III (Sep 5, 2002)

-   Me parece que aquele caminho de antes é mais seguro... pelo menos neste horário. Podemos tentar outro, mas seriam novas descobertas, talvez boas, tlavez más. Conhecer o caminho trilhado antes nos dá maior segurança. O que vcs acham meus companheiros?

-   Artan, poderia eu auxiliar Patrick de cima?


----------



## Patrick (Sep 6, 2002)

- Mas Duorin, você irá conseguir me ver? Saiba que sou praticamente invisível. De qualquer forma assim que decidirem irei então pelo caminho já trilhado.


----------



## sty (Sep 6, 2002)

*Novos caminhos*

*- Acho q devemos ir por um novo caminho, talvez mais direto desta vez.
- Lembrem-se q chegamos à um local onde iríamos necessitar de escalar a muralha ou dar a volta para encontrar o caminho do outro lado.* 

_Estou andando com bastante cuidado ao pisar no chão, vendo os detalhes dos destroços, e imaginando de onde eles vieram._


----------



## Patrick (Sep 6, 2002)

- Bem, eu não consigo saber como ir direto por não saber aonde exatamente queremos chegar, portanto não influirei na decisão. Pois se fossemos apenas explorar qualquer direção seria boa, e, escalar amigo, não seria um problema, eu poderia ir na frente e jogar uma corda. Mas acredito que você com suas habilidades para escalar árvores não tenha problema com uma muralha qualquer.
(Patrick não está sendo sarcástico. Ele está falando seriamente durante toda sua fala)


----------



## Duorin III (Sep 6, 2002)

*Resposta à Patrick*

-   Não com estes olhos meu caro Patrick. E talvez enchergue mais longe que vc e os outros. Assim avistarei com mais antecedência para vcs.


----------



## sty (Sep 6, 2002)

*?!Decisão!?*

*- Estamos indo para a torre que ainda está de pé, Patrick!
- E sim, escalar a torre para mim seria fácil!

- Duorin, caso queira, e como perguntou antes, caso Artan concorde, acho q seria bom vc vigiar o caminho e talvez o astuto Patrick de cima!!

- Seguiremos então em linha reta para a torre, concordam amigos?*

_Me posiciono para começar a caminhada na direção mencionada._


----------



## Patrick (Sep 7, 2002)

- Vamos então, e sem maldade, serão Patrick na terra e Duorin no céu..hehehe vamos lá.
* Patrick aciona sua capa e começa a analisar seu caminho para que possa andar por onde faça menos barulhoe por onde seja menos visível. Se perceber relutância pela parte de Artan ele esperará.


----------



## Illuminae (Sep 7, 2002)

*Esperem!

Olhando direito para as muralhas parece que a entrada mais fácil é onde há a torre caída.

Acho que devemos evitá-la durante o dia, pois se a noite aquelas sombras a defendem de noite, talvez seus donos a vigiem de dia. 

Acho que devemos ir na direção da torre, que agora é nosso objetivo, ainda por fora das muralhas. Vmos também que ela fica relativamente próxima à muralha.

Vamos por fora, pela vegetação até estarmos ao lado da torre, então a escalaremos e estaremos ao lado dela.

Se ninguém discordar, VAMOS.*

_Artan, que estva recolocando sua armadura, prepara seu escudo na ombro para caso precise dele, e desembainha sua espada._


----------



## Illuminae (Sep 7, 2002)

.*Você pode auxilia-lo com qualquer habilidade que voce tenha, Duorin.

A decisão é sua, desde que suas ações não atrapalhem outras.

E eu lhe peço novamente, avise quando tiver que usar dessa magia corrup....* 

_Artan para de repente e respira fundo._ 

*se tiver que usar da ajuda de sua deusa.*


----------



## Patrick (Sep 7, 2002)

* Patrick acena concordando e segue direção à muralha indicada por Artan, tendo cuidado com a torre.


----------



## Tagore (Sep 8, 2002)

Após todos concordaremm em seguir o caminho proposto por Artan, Patrick sai na frente e Duorin como que de um salto, lança-se ao ar transformando-se em uma enorme e resplandescente águia, que passa a acompanhar Patrick e o grupo do alto. Ao sair da parte da estrada com ladrilhos, vcs são obrigados a passar por um mato alto e meio abandonado. Após algum tempo andando, Patrick volta ao grupo avisando que não viu nada. A águia (Duorin) dá um rasante em vcs e depois voa para além da muralha, dando voltas em um só lugar. Vcs concluem que lá deve ser o ponto onde deve ser escalada a muralha, ao lado da torre.

------Ações---------
esperem o André para postar.


----------



## Duorin III (Sep 9, 2002)

*De águia para Duorin!*

Depois de voar em círculos no local onde deveria ser a suposta torre, eu desço para perto do grupo e me destransformo para Duorin como se fosse pousar no chão como águia.
Dizendo baixinho para o grupo:
-   Amigos, avistei voando em volta da torre alguns gárgulas. Me parece que eles vijiam aquele local (a torre). É melhor ficarmos atentos, pois são hábeis em se fingir de estátuas de verdade. Se ver alguma parada no alto desta muralha, atáque-a, antes que ela ataque primeiro.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 9, 2002)

* Fala baixo, assim como Duorin:
- Duorin, que mal lhe pergunte, gárgulas nao são aquelas estátuas de pedra? O que me diz, que estão eslas com vida e atacam os homens? Que belo mundo o nosso. De qualquer forma, esotu sem tempo para exaltação da criatividade humana porém, COMO iremos derrotar criaturas de pedra? Entende, uso espada e não marreta! Tem alguma idéia?

(quero deixar claro que estou supondo que a cada pergunta acima Duorin concorde, afinal, realmente gárgulas são estátuas de pedra que tomam vida, só para dizer que o Patrick está a confirma com Duorin a sua reação e tal)


----------



## sty (Sep 9, 2002)

*Cautela...*

Falando baixo tbém...
*- Sejamos cautelosos então amigos!

- Mas vamos logo escalar esta muralha e entrar na torre.* 

_Fico de olho nas estátuas, tentando ver algum movimento nelas ou próximos à elas._

Qdo todos concordarem...

_Vou na direção da muralha, com bastante cautela e silêncio, tentando ficar perto de qq sombra existente por ali e me posicionando sempre atrás de algum destroço que possa me dar proteção e me esconder de um possível vigia._


----------



## Patrick (Sep 9, 2002)

- Sty a cautela é preciosa porém não quer descobrir mais tarde que estamos usando varetas contra uma muralha. Diga-me, não são estas criaturas tais como pedra dura?Se assim for creio que nossas habilidades de combate seriam inúteis sem termos no mínimo uma marreta ou quem sabe um balistra ou uma catapulta. Ou quem sabe algumas explosões mágicas? O problema é que eu não sei explodir magicamente, nao tenho balistra ou catapulta, marreta está igualmente em falta e minha técnicas não são direcionadas para lutar contra paredes. Então?Alguma idéia Duorin? Eu crieo que passaria desapercebido pelas estátuas, mas quero saber o que vcs fariam.


----------



## Duorin III (Sep 9, 2002)

Ainda falando baixo:
-   Quem conseguiu acertar as sombras acertará a pedra.
-    Prestem atenção no que digo mais uma vez! Das formas de estátua existentes lá, uma se destacará das outras. E esta não deverá ser atacada, pois nela minhalma pode se encontrar.


----------



## sty (Sep 9, 2002)

*Conjecturas...*

Ainda baixinho... 

*- Duorin, como pode ter tanta certeza q estas não são apenas estátuas comuns??

- Concordo que devemos ter o máximo de cuidados possíveis!!*


----------



## Patrick (Sep 10, 2002)

* Patrick confunde-se com a explicação de Duorin:

- Duorin, em primeiro lugar acertar a pedra é fácil, o difícil é rachá-la. 

*quando duorin fala sobre alma no gárgula ele faz cara de espanto e fala:
- DO que está falando Duorin? Como assim sua alma pode estar lá? Alguma dessas criaturas aprisionou sua alma enquanto voava? Se explique melhor. Pois se os outros entenderam eu realmente não compreendi nada.

( Daniel se pergunta se o meu personagem é o único que estranhha a frase de Duorin e tal)


----------



## Illuminae (Sep 10, 2002)

*Como assim Duorin?* 

(não daniel, você só postou primeiro, relaxa)


----------



## Duorin III (Sep 11, 2002)

*Enigma?*

-   Vejam, isto nos espera do outro lado lá em cima, perto da torre.

Dito isto, dou um pulo e, no meio do pulo, minha pele vai se tornando escura e rígida como pedra, só que de uma coloração avermelhada escura, parecendo um tipo de granito. E ao mesmo tempo, da forma de duorin, uma criatura de aparência demoníaca surje na frente de seus olhos, com enormes garras, chifres e asas nas costas. 

Ela permanece voando na sua frente e, inesperadamente, diz antes de qualquer tipo de ação de vcs, num tipo de voz rouca, parecendo pedras pesadas se atritando:

-   É esta forma na qual não deverão atacar, pois nela está minha essência, e não se preocupem com suas armas, elas acertarão estas criaturas.

E então, uma coisa que não pareceria normal para este tipo de forma ou criatura: um sorrizo surje em seu rosto duro de pedra.

Vôo um metro mais alto e espero o grupo reagir.


----------



## Duorin III (Sep 11, 2002)

*Dúvida sobre o mapa*

( Jonas,eu queria saber sobre o mapa se aquilo depois da muralha é um corredor ou uma área? Foi mal, não podia deixar passar...)


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

- Tudo bem Duorin, espero apenas que você mantenha este seu sorriso para que nós não ataquemos o alvo errado.
_ Terei atenção aos seres de pedra, e se vc diz que minha arma faz efeito deverá ter. 
* Patrick usa sua capa e seu companheiros percebem que sua imagem ficam meio distorcida e fica transparente de forma que as cores do ambiente são sua cores.
- Vou na frente como sempre, e, se perceber alguma criatura destas irei atacá-las e os chamarei. Boa sorte para nós.
*Patrick vai an frente e vai tentando se locomover protegendo nas formações de pedra(tomando cuidado extra com ESTÁTUAS)

- Hide- 18(dado) + 33(skill e robe) = 51
- Spot- 3 + 13 = 16
- Listen- 11 + 13 = 24
- Move Silently- 10+13= 23
* Estou praticamente invisível...hehehehehe


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

- Tudo bem Duorin, espero apenas que você mantenha este seu sorriso para que nós não ataquemos o alvo errado.
_ Terei atenção aos seres de pedra, e se vc diz que minha arma faz efeito deverá ter. 
* Patrick usa sua capa e seu companheiros percebem que sua imagem ficam meio distorcida e fica transparente de forma que as cores do ambiente são sua cores.
- Vou na frente como sempre, e, se perceber alguma criatura destas irei atacá-las e os chamarei. Boa sorte para nós.
*Patrick vai an frente e vai tentando se locomover protegendo nas formações de pedra(tomando cuidado extra com ESTÁTUAS)

- Hide- 18(dado) + 33(skill e robe) = 51
- Spot- 3 + 13 = 16
- Listen- 11 + 13 = 24
- Move Silently- 10+13= 23
* Estou praticamente invisível...hehehehehe


----------



## Illuminae (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Enigma?*



			
				Duorin III said:
			
		

> -   É esta forma na qual não deverão atacar, pois nela está*minha essência*, e não se preocupem com suas armas, elas acertarão estas criaturas.




(Ah, saquei, é que o Artan não entendeu poruqe não tinha lido o seu signature...heheehehauheuhaue )


----------



## Tagore (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Dúvida sobre o mapa*



			
				Duorin III said:
			
		

> *( Jonas,eu queria saber sobre o mapa se aquilo depois da muralha é um corredor ou uma área? Foi mal, não podia deixar passar...) *




LOL

--------------------


> _
> Fico de olho nas estátuas, tentando ver algum movimento nelas ou próximos à elas.
> _



_




(tomando cuidado extra com ESTÁTUAS)

Click to expand...




Só pra ficar claro, se estou me expressando mal, mas só o Duorin viu as estátuas. Elas estão do outro lado!

Daniel, pra onde vc vai? Certamente há algum problema de comunicação aqui. Vcs pediram e eu fiz o mapa, expliquei tudo certinho, eu acho, agora presta atenção, né. Tem uma muralha imensa na sua frente, e do outro lado a torre. Não diga simplesmente eu vou... Eu já narrei que por baixo vc não viu nada. Não lembram do plano combinado que Artan propos?_


----------



## Patrick (Sep 12, 2002)

* Jonas, eu jogo a minha corda na muralha e irei escalá-la, mas, sempre com a capa ativada e quando chegar lá em cima irei ficar abaixado para não ser visto.
*Peço a corda de Sty(que espero me emprestar a corda) e subo com a minha e desço com a dele e espero o grupo fazer o mesmo.


----------



## sty (Sep 12, 2002)

*Muralha*

_Entrego a corda para Patrick e espero ele subir _ 



*Quer subir primeiro Artan?* 

_Espero a resposta dele, e subo logo em seguida, ou depois, dependendo da resposta, se ele não tiver opinião eu subo primeiro.

Fico atento e bem quieto tentando ver e/ou ouvir algum movimento lá em cima, ou talvez por trás da muralha._


----------



## Duorin III (Sep 12, 2002)

Vendo todos escalarem, eu subo e fico lá em cima esperando todos chegarem.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 13, 2002)

*Patrick usa sua corda para subir e a de Sty para descer, sempre com sua capa ativada e tendo o mairo cuidado com possíveis estátuas que possam aparecer. Espera do outro lado os outros descerem antes de continuar. Assim que os outros chegam ele continua em frente.

(Jonas,, I NEED A NEW MAP)


----------



## Tagore (Sep 13, 2002)

Eu não descrevi exatamente a altura da muralha, apenas disse que ela era bem alta, então agora estou detalhando. A muralha tem cerca de 20 a 30 metros de altura entre as partes mais baixas (um pouco destruídas) e as partes mais altas (ainda inteiras), o que dá de 70 a 100 feet mais ou menos. Não acho que a corda que vcs tem chegue até o final (não sei o tamanho das suas cordas), mas podem prender com o gancho em alguma abertura da muralha, subir e continuar. Para isso vcs precisam me fazer alguns checks:
- um ataque a cada vez que tiver que jogar o gancho para prender contra AC 20; lembrando que de cima o ataque é sem destreza e necessita de outro check de climb para se manter firme.
- e quanto ao climb, calculem o número de cheques que precisam. Em cada check com sucesso vcs movem metade do movimento, correto? o DC do climb é 15.


----------



## Illuminae (Sep 13, 2002)

*Suba primeiro, Sty, eu estou usando equipamento mais pesado, então é melhor eu não ficar no caminho de ninguém.*


----------



## sty (Sep 13, 2002)

*Subindo...*

*- Está bem Artan!

- Patrick, tente lançar a corda nesta parte mais baixa. 
(segundo descrição do Jonas 20m ou +/- 70 ft)* 


_Espero Patrick definir como vai subir.

Fico à uns 6 metros de distância observando ele subir e vigiando as partes laterais da muralha.

Depois q ele subir eu corro em direção à muralha, e chegando perto eu dou um passo  longo, juntando os dois pés logo em seguida e dou um salto bem concentrado para cima e bem rente a muralha, e ainda perto da corda. No ponto mais alto do salto me apoio na muralha em uma das suas falhas, e começo a escalar.
_ 

Checks:
Balance (por causa do mato): 26 = 6 + 20
Jump (correndo): 68 = 56 + 12 (altura: 21 = (2 + 14)*40/30
(14 = 58/4, running jump)
Climb (apoio inicial): 27 = 11 + 16
Climb (resto da subida): 17 = 1 + 16 (20ft) / 20 = 4 + 16 (20ft)
até aqui cheguei à 60 ft (imagino q 3 rds)

_Caso Patrick tenha parado ante eu fico com ele na medida do possível de espaço, caso contrário continuo até o final._ 

Climb: 19 = 3 + 16 / 22 = 6 + 16 --> 40 ft
chego a 100 em 5rds.
_Saco minha espada logo qdo chego lá em cima! E fico em alerta!_ 

Chegando lá em cima ou apenas parando com o Patrick, falo pra Artan: 

*- Pode vir Artan!*


----------



## Patrick (Sep 13, 2002)

( Jonas o tamanho padrão das cordas é de no mínimo 50 FT, usando as duas cordas conjugadas nós escalamos facilmente com um único jogar de gancho. Então não fale que a gente tem que fazer check quando você que disse a ação, a gente não vi ficar escalando e parando na metade da subida. É melhor a gente parar no topo da muralha. ENtão jogo o gancho prendo lá em cima, subo tudo, espero todos subirem, viro a corda de lado e desço)

ATAQUE PARA PRENDER O GANCHO: 
11(dado) + 12(ranged)= 23

(Jonas, me descreve uma coisa: A PAREDE DESSA PARADA É CHEIA DE LIMO? DC 15? Se lembra que com corda o DC diminui MUITO mesmo. De qualquer forma, você define a dificuldade eu apenas queria saber, de ambiente, o que está dificultando a subida.)
CLIMBS:
SKILL/DADO/movimento/ CHECK TOTAL
13/13/15/26
13/5/30/18
13/9/45/22
13/19/60/32
13/13/75/26


----------



## Duorin III (Sep 14, 2002)

*Lá em cima*

Para quem chegou no topo digo totalmente parado (poder de gárgula). Só move a boca.
-   Vejam como olhos mau treinados podem ser facilmente enganados...

E fico imóvel imitando um gárgula de verdade. Fico até todos subirem.


----------



## Tagore (Sep 15, 2002)

(Daniel, eu não disse o que vcs iam fazer. eu disse o que vcs PODERIAM fazer e os cheques que deveriam fazer se fizessem aquilo. E como vc fez outra coisa -amarrou a corda- a coisa muda é claro. agora teria que fazer um check de força para consequir jogar a corda daquela altura. prender não seria tão problema mais.)

Assim, Patrick joga a corda, mas ela não chega até o final da muralha, batendo na parede e caindo de volta. (Contei o valor do dado anterior. Os checks de climb do Patrick e do Sty, e a ação de Duorin estão já definidos como acima, porém ainda tem que prender as cordas.)

- Teste de Use Rope para a amarração das cordas e Força 20 para jogar o gancho até em cima.

(desculpe pessoal, mas são formalidades a serem cumpridas para manter o controle. Após resolvermos isso e Artan subir, eu narro a visão de vcs de lá de cima.)


----------



## Illuminae (Sep 15, 2002)

(tu mandou malzao nessas regras jonas, num ponto o daniel ta certo, RTFM. Leia o icq se quiser levar em consideracao minha opiniao. 
To guardando meu lugar com esse post porque o Artan precisa saber se tem corda pra subir antes de sub.ir)


----------



## Tagore (Sep 16, 2002)

Maurício, FTFM! IDCATFM!


----------



## sty (Sep 16, 2002)

*Siglas deprês...*

Concordo com o Jonas, ele não falou q era fácil jogar o treco lá... 

_Pego o gancho qdo ele cair e o coloco na minha mochila.

Olho para Patrick e digo:_ 

*- Vou subir na frente, chegando lá em cima fixo a corda para vcs subirem.* 

_Me afasto um pouco da muralha, e em seguida...
(já tá narrado no post anterior...)

Chegando lá em cima, prendo direitinho a corda com o gancho e falo para eles lá em baixo:_

*- Podem subir, está bem firme!*


_Olho para Duorin:_ 

*- Realmente Dourin, podem se passar por simples estátuas!*

(Não sei o q tem lá em cima, então, caso precise saco a espada, caso contrário fico apenas tentando verificar algo de estranho do outro lado da muralha...)


----------



## Illuminae (Sep 16, 2002)

Tagore said:
			
		

> *Maurício, FTFM! IDCATFM! *




(But you should care about it, or go play "Jonases & Cindy Crawfords", and make up all the rules you want.

By the way, davi, you don´t even know how the rules should be handled, so STFU!

The "conversation" (I didn´t receive any maningful reply) on the ruling took place between JONAS ans I, NOT YOU, ON ICQ.

And he has proved to be as bullheaded as I thought, specially on the worst-suited times...
But, then again, he is the "meister"...)


----------



## Illuminae (Sep 16, 2002)

> Chegando lá em cima, prendo direitinho a corda com o gancho e falo para eles lá em baixo:
> 
> - Podem subir, está bem firme!





_Artan se prepara, espera Patrick e Sty subirem, e guarda a espada e o escudo quando for subir._

_Artan fala num tom de voz rouco e baixo, após subir..._ 

*Fale baixo homem! 

Voce parece não prestar atenção na situação em que estamos! 

De que adianta se esconder e ficar gritando para os outros ao longe!?!*


----------



## Patrick (Sep 17, 2002)

* Patrick sobe da forma que der, seja com a corda de Sty, seja escalando. 

(Não entendi bulhufas desse sistema aí do Jonas, mas tudo bem.  
Desde quando testes de força são feito para se jogar algo? Sempre eram ranged attacks com penalidade na rolada, mas, se vai mudar, deixe claro a todos. Não quero discutir suas regras Jonas. Apenas quero sabê-las, pois as irei cobrar de você igualmente à sua cobrança à nós.)

Use Rope = 18
Força= 14

* Não entendi, o Davi conseguiu subir e amarrar as paradas lá em cima?


----------



## Illuminae (Sep 17, 2002)

Patrick said:
			
		

> ** Patrick sobe da forma que der, seja com a corda de Sty, seja escalando.
> 
> (Não entendi bulhufas desse sistema aí do Jonas, mas tudo bem.
> Desde quando testes de força são feito para se jogar algo? Sempre eram ranged attacks com penalidade na rolada, mas, se vai mudar, deixe claro a todos. Não quero discutir suas regras Jonas. Apenas quero sabê-las, pois as irei cobrar de você igualmente à sua cobrança à nós.) *




(Eu não poderia concordar mais. 

Foi exatamente o que pedi ao jonas por icq, depois de sugerir outra solução e ser ignorado e receber a mensagem dele acima.)


----------



## Tagore (Sep 17, 2002)

Pra esclarescer a todos, primeiro a questão da corda. Eu estava no trabalho, e tive um tempinho pra postar. Sabia que não se usa teste de força pra jogar coisas, mas como não estava com o livro e não tinha tempo de verificar esses detalhes, e a corda seria lançada para o alto (não para frente), não tinha certeza quanto a essa regra e esses detalhes, logo achei conveniente pedir um teste de força para vcs poderem continuar o jogo. Não achei q eu iria dar esse estardalhaço todo. Eu estava errado. Quanto ao teste de Use Rope seria para verificar se o nó iria ser eficiente para aguentar o peso de quem iria subir. Por último, o teste de climb é o mesmo tanto para subir pela corda quanto  pela parede, porém pela corda vcs tem mais segurança, e apoiando na parede o DC é apenas 5, como acabei de verificar. Falha minha.

Vou descrever o que ocorreu então para passarmos isso: O Patrick jogou a corda a primeira vez e não conseguiu prendê-la. Sty pegou-a e guardou-a na mochila, subiu, prendeu e jogou pra vcs. Então Patrick subiu, e depois Artan.


----------



## Illuminae (Sep 17, 2002)

> Chegando lá em cima, prendo direitinho a corda com o gancho e falo para eles lá em baixo:
> 
> - Podem subir, está bem firme!





_Artan se prepara, espera Patrick e Sty subirem, e guarda a espada e o escudo quando for subir._

_Artan fala num tom de voz rouco e baixo, após subir..._ 

*Fale baixo homem! 

Voce parece não prestar atenção na situação em que estamos! 

De que adianta se esconder e ficar gritando para os outros ao longe!?!*


----------



## Patrick (Sep 17, 2002)

* Ao chegar lá em cima viro a corda de lado para descer a murada.


----------



## Tagore (Sep 17, 2002)

*Da muralha*

De cima da muralha, vcs vêem essa cena.

Vcs sobem e vêem uma estátua demoníaca totalmente parada ao seu lado. Ela fala e vcs reconhecem as palavras de Duorin. 
Vcs estão numa parte mais baixa da muralha, que está meio quebrada. A espessura da muralha é de cerda de 3 metros (10ft). Vcs podem ficar de dois a dois, porém, sem fazer movimentos bruscos que correm o risco de queda. A torre está a 20 ft da muralha e tem mais 15ft de altura acima da muralha. Seu topo está destruído, como se antes ela tivesse sido maior. 
Abaixo, vêem muitos escombros amontoados como antes e a mais a direita da torre, o local onde vcs lutaram no outro dia. Encostado ainda ao lado direito, há uma espécie de rampa, como um pedaço de uma parede que tivesse caído e feito um corredor encostado a torre. Com dificuldade é possível notar uma passagem daquele lado. A rampa que leva a passagem chega a cerca de 25ft do chão. 

Os pontos G
Nesse tempo, observando, vcs puderam notar duas estátuas bem parecidas com Duorin entre os escombros, e uma sobre a "entrada" do lado direito.

Olhando mais adiante, observem o desenho anterior, vcs vêem que, no local onde havia uma grande parede quebrada, não há mais. O chão parece afundado e há uma grande vala cheia de escombros, com entulhos maiores em volta (até onde há as casas destruídas) e todo o local está com estilhaços de pedras.

------ações-------livre------


----------



## Duorin III (Sep 17, 2002)

Ainda imóvel e falando baixo para vcs:
-   Tomem cuidado amigos. Estas criaturas são más e traiçoeiras.


----------



## Tagore (Sep 18, 2002)

*desenho*

---------se alguém conseguir converter a imagem para ela aparecer no thread seria bom. Quando eu converti para jpg ela ficou maior do que o formato bmp monocromático e excedeu o limite do post para arquivos(100k). falou--------


----------



## Duorin III (Sep 18, 2002)

*A muralha*

E lá vamos nós!!!


----------



## Patrick (Sep 18, 2002)

*Patrick pergunta falando muito baixo:
- Duorin, estas criaturas conseguem voar?
- Essas criaturas são inteligentes ou como animais?


----------



## Duorin III (Sep 19, 2002)

*Resposta*

Falando baixo e imóvel:
-   Sim, elas voam e são inteligentes também...

Fico de olho nelas esperando algum movimento.


----------



## sty (Sep 19, 2002)

*Lá em cima...*

_Tento ficar bem imóvel tbém, sem fazer movimentos bruscos...
E tento perceber algum movimento das criaturas..._ 

Falando bem baixo... 

*- Podemos atravessar e entrar por cima da torre!!

- O q acham!?*


----------



## Patrick (Sep 19, 2002)

* Patrick não entende a proposta de Sty e fala baixo:
- Bem, podemos descer aqui, destruirmos aquelas coisas e então prosseguirmos. Não creio que consigamos todos passa rpor elas sem sermos notados. Se aproveitarmos a surpresa poderemos ter algumas vantagem. O que vcs acham?

( Se todos concordarem e coloco a corda do outro lado e desço o muro.)


----------



## Duorin III (Sep 19, 2002)

*Espero descerem*

Esperarei todos descerem, para que se acontecer de serem atacados enquanto descem da muralha, eu intervenha tais criaturas, antes que elas cheguem neles. 
Ready action = criaturas se aproximarem 30 ft da muralha, eu ataco.

Falando baixo para Patrick:
-   Acho difícil serem surpreendidos, na verdade, estas criaturas são especialistas em surpreender...


----------



## sty (Sep 19, 2002)

*Proposta...*

Ainda bem baixinho... 

*- Pensei em atravessar, ou pedir a Duorin para atravessar, a corda para o topo da torre, e entrarmos nela por cima, mas acho q não seria fácil assim para todos.

- Melhor descermos então...

- Podem ir na frente, eu irei depois!* 

_Com Duorin fico para proteger os q estão descendo.

Saco minha espada, fico em posição de defesa, esperando uma possível ação das criaturas...

Caso algum deles chegue perto para atacá-los vou me projetar em seu encontro e intervir antes q ele possa atacar. Ou se for nos atacar em cima vou golpeá-lo antes! (Ready Action) _


----------



## Patrick (Sep 19, 2002)

* Patrick pega a corda e a posiciona entre as pernas, usa um pedaço grosso de panos par ausar na mão para não queimá-la na descida. Segura a Cordae desce o mais rápido o possível e com a espada na bainha.
* Ao chegar na parte baixa(se tudo ocorrer de forma tranquila), ativo minha camuflagem e tento me posicionar atrás de alguma rocha até que todos desçam.


----------



## Tagore (Sep 20, 2002)

Olhando para baixo, tudo o que vêem é destruíção. Não há praticamente nada que os lembre de que há muito tempo esta era uma cidade próspera. Os destroços se acumulam uns sobre os outros, formando grandes amontoados de pedra e madeira e nada parece seguro de se pisar, havendo poucos pontos de chão limpo. Entre as pedras, vcs conseguiram ver as pontas das asas e as garras de dois gárgulas e parte de um deles de lado na torre (marcados no desenho). Eles não estão totalmente expostos, mas atrás e entre os destroços, como qualquer um ficaria desse angulo sobre a muralha.

Vou postar após todos descreverem e concordarem entre suas ações. Maurício, posta ae!


----------



## Illuminae (Sep 22, 2002)

_Artan fica achachado, observando as criaturas enquanto patrick desce, para saber se elas esboçam alguma reação. Se nada errado acontecer, Artan descerá depois._


----------



## Tagore (Sep 23, 2002)

Patrick segura firmemente a corda e desce escorregando. A medida em que ele se distancia de vcs vai ficando menor e ao chegar lá embaixo solta a corda e desaparece por completo da visão de vcs. As criaturas não fazem nem um movimento.

Artan então pega a corda e se prepara para descer. 

--------Vamos continuar na mesa???----------
--------Proponho qualquer dia de Terça a Sex, no mesmo horário. E aí?-------


----------



## Patrick (Sep 23, 2002)

( Eu acho que para mim só não pode ser terça feira de manhã pois tenho consulta médica marcada. De tarde de quarta em diante tá blz)


----------



## Duorin III (Sep 23, 2002)

(Por mim tudo bem, só acho que a agalera tem que se pronunciar...)


----------



## Duorin III (Sep 27, 2002)

*E aí?*

(Alô? Acorda galera!!! Vamo voltar a apostar aqui ou não? Jonas faz um resumo da última cena)


----------



## Tagore (Sep 29, 2002)

*continuando...*

Após destruírem os gárgulas e subirem e descerem a torre, entrando por cima e assim evitando uma passagem suspeita, vcs se encontram sozinhos dentro da torre, acompanhados apenas de um esqueleto sombrio, coberto por uma capa comida por incetos, com uma peuqena coroa enferrujada na cabeça, e uma grande espada no colo, igualmente destruída. Ele está sentado sobre um pequeno trono de pedra.

Duorin avisa que a passagem com as madeiras possuí algum encantamento e Patrick se poem a procurar alguma passagem pelo lugar. Não encontra nada até observar o trono no qual estão os restos de um homem. Ao mexer no trono, este faz um pequeno balanço, como uma cadeira desalinhada, e o crânio do esqueleto se desliga e cai, rolando no chão. Após verificar suas frestas e retirar a sujeira entre elas com a ponta de sua faca, Patrick percebe que a pedra sob o trono está solta. Porém é uma pedra grande e pesada com cerca de 2ft (60cm) de lado, e está sob o trono, que também não é tão fácil de ser movido.

------------ações-----livre--------------


----------



## Illuminae (Sep 30, 2002)

_Artan levanta a face de seu elmo, revelando os olhos franzidos, um ar desconfiado..._ 

*Estranho... esta passagem parece abandonada a anos...

Aqueles que procuramos não devem estar ai embaixo...*


----------



## Patrick (Sep 30, 2002)

*A PASSAGEM*

- Artan, vocês decidam, como não sei o que procuram não sei se pdoeria estar lá embaixo, porém, imagine que talvez esta passagem não seja utilizada atualmente, porém, imagine que talvez ela chegue ao mesmo  lugar e talvez nos faça pegar de surpresa o objetivo, seja lá qual for - olha para o buraco e depois olha para Artan e diz - acho que devemos descer, ou ao menos, olhar, retirar a pedra.


----------



## sty (Sep 30, 2002)

*Dentro da Torre*

_ Fico prestando bastante atenção aos detalhes da sala, e procuro por algum detalhe q possa me revelar algo...
Me movimento com muito cuidado, tentando não "esbarrar" em nada...

Após Artan e Patrick se pronunciarem..._

*- Concordo com Patrick, acho q devemos seguir pela passagem encontrada!!

- Mas devemos ter cuidado, pode apenas ser um desfarce este ton de abandono.

- E outra coisa, para onde foi o Gárgula q foi visto entrando aqui!??*


----------



## Patrick (Sep 30, 2002)

- Sty, aquele gárgula foi derrotado por Duorin e transformado em pó.  E quero lembrar de que não ignoro o perigo que possa haver nesta passagem e que não ignoro que esta aparência velha pode ser um disfarce. Se existe uma armadilha mágica naquela porta, seja lá o que for, alguém a colocou por desejo de proteger algo. Acho que devemos ao menos olhar melhor o buraco, mesmo que não entremos.


----------



## Duorin III (Sep 30, 2002)

*Sobre a passagem*

-   Se todos estiverem de acordo, uma barata passaria desapercebida por qualquer coisa e, por qualquer buraco ou fresta. Os pequenos se fazem grandes meus amigos, é só dar a oportunidade.

O gárgula estranhamente sorri mais uma vez para vcs, dando a impressão de que, naquela forma, o sorrizo não é uma expressão natural da criatura.


----------



## sty (Sep 30, 2002)

*Pela passagem!!*

*- Concordo Duorin, e se entendi bem, Pode ir!*


----------



## Patrick (Oct 1, 2002)

- Duorin, amigo, sei que essa sua frase deve ter algum sentido em algum lugar profundo de sua mente e por detrás de seu sorriso... você estava sorrindo não é mesmo? De qualquer forma, uma barata passaria desapercebido sim, e daí? Eu não sou uma barata, Artan, não, Sty, talvez um macaco... brincadeira, sim, é, Sty não é barata e você não é uma barata... espera... acho que entendi. Você irá se transformar em uma barata??? '
- Se for isso, PQ VOCÊ NÃO ERA O BATEDOR?

( Essa última frase somente irá acontecer caso Duorin confirme que irá se transformar em uma barata)


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 1, 2002)

*Barata*

-   Só farei se esta for a vontade de todos e se isto for realmente necessário. Sabemos da urjência desta missão e, além do mais, existe uma cratera enorme que, recentemente foi aberta mais ao longe nestas ruínas. Esta também merece investigação.
-   Agora Patrick, meu caro, vc foi o batedor porque assim se fez necessário, e era assim que deveria de ser, porque confiamos em suas habilidades e aparatos carregados com vc, que o fazem mais imperceptível que qualquer barata. Não questione seu destino amigo, questione seus atos! (digo isto com um sorrizo amigo para Patrick)


----------



## Illuminae (Oct 1, 2002)

*É claro que se há magia aqui é porque alguém que queria proteger este local, o que você está esquecendo é que esta cidade já foi habitada por humanos e ELFOS, usuários de magia,além dos magos renegados que procuramos.* 

_Artan dirige o olhar para Patrick._ 

*E esses magos querem causar a guerra entre humanos e elfos, já separados hoje em dia...* 

_Volta-se para todos..._ 

*Não acho que haveriam conexões aparentes entre onde esta entrada leva e o esconderijo que procuramos, ou esses malditos ja deveriam as ter descoberto.

Mas o fato de não terem mexido nessa passagem secreta, com todo o tempo que tiveram, também me faz pensar...* 

_Artan fecha seu elmo, retira um pequeno saco de sua mochila, pega um punhado de po de dentro dele e espalha em volta da passagem, deixando cair um pouco nas teias, um pouco na beira da pasagem, um pouco no chao em volta..._


----------



## Patrick (Oct 1, 2002)

- Artan, o que você está fazendo? - pergunta Patrick de forma curiosa.


----------



## Illuminae (Oct 1, 2002)

_Artan observa a passagem por alguns segundos e depois se levanta._ 
*Estranho...

Apenas observando, Patrick...

Tudo bem, isto não faz sentido...Acho que nossos inimigos não são tão inteligentes quanto supomos... ou são muito mais...

Vamos checar essa passagem, mas não vamos perder muito tempo nela...*


----------



## sty (Oct 1, 2002)

*Respeito!! & Vasculhando...*

_Após nossa decisão de investigar a passagem, me concentro um pouco e murmuro algumas palavras... minhas mãos brilham um pouco, e o brilho se espalha pelos meus braços, e se estingue... Ao mesmo tempo inspiro profundamente, qdo o brilho se apaga, eu expiro.
Pareço mais revigorado... _ 

*Bem sério olho para Patrick:

- Mais respeito jovem Patrick! Não estamos fazendo nenhuma brincadeira aqui!

- Duorin, se quiser ir, pode ir. Caso queira que vamos todos juntos, podemos tentar retirar a pedra!!*


----------



## Patrick (Oct 1, 2002)

- Então já que Artan concordou vá em frente Duorin, em forma de barata se for o que você quis dizer, ao menso foi isso que entendi - fala baixo, como que para si mesmo(porém audível). Está pronto?


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 1, 2002)

*de gárgula para barata!!!*

-   Bom, se vcs acham que seria bom inspecionar este lugar, eu posso ir, sem problemas. Afinal, as baratas possuem um incrível senso de direção no escuro.

Dito isto, daquela forma imensa e dura feita de pedra, seu tamanho vai se reduzindo, parecendo que iria se transformar em uma pequena pedra, quando desta nova e pequena forma, surjem duas antenas (para quem pôde ver de perto) e varias patinhas. A barata, se encontra ali, e parece se esprequiçar esticando suas asas e mechendo suas antenas de um lado para o outro. De repente, este pequeno ser de forma bastante ágil, corre de encontro a passagem e ali some.


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 2, 2002)

*Voltando*

Em questão de alguns minutos vcs vem a mesma barata que entrou, sair por uma fresta na pedra. Ela anda mais um pouco e, não mais surpreendente, se transforma de volta para a forma mais conhecida de Duorin. Pareceu que ele iria se transformar em uma barata gigante, mas nos últimos segundos de sua transformação, ele atinge sua forma humana.

-   Lá em baixo, voando bem rápido, pude ver que havia uma passagem longa e larga o suficiente para humanos passarem e que desembocava em uma bifurcação. Ali eu não quis continuar, pois não queria deixar vcs aqui, esperando tanto tempo. E acho que vi o suficiente. Não tem nada nem ninguém ao longo desta passagem, ou pelo menos alguém que pude ver e que, por não ver algo mais significante que uma barata ou um beija-flor, não se deixou ver para mim e por isso não posso afirmar com total certeza que não existe nada lá. Mas do tanto que fui, nada pude ver.


----------



## Patrick (Oct 3, 2002)

- A minha curiosidade está então saciada. Porém segundo DUorin homens podem passar por aqui. E o inimigo pode Não ter passado por aqui, mas quem sabe nos possamos utilziar dessa passagem amiga para nos levar ao inimigo... sej alá quem ele for...


----------



## sty (Oct 3, 2002)

*Pela passagem!!*

*- Acho q podemos utilizar a passagem, mas primeiro gostaria de alguns detalhes Duorin.

- Existe alguma luz lá dentro!?

- Como está o estado do caminho? Parece que está "desabitado" à muito tempo, ou vc pode ver algum sinal de ocupação por lá!?
*


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 3, 2002)

*Respondendo para Sty*

- É totalmente escuro e parece que foi escavado cruamente. Não existe sinal nehum de que alguém esteve ali. Não encontrei coisas de pessoas se é isso que vc me pergunta.


----------



## Illuminae (Oct 4, 2002)

*Prestem atenção!!! Vocês têm memória curta? Acabei de falar mas repito:

Não há evidência alguma de que esta passagem leve a um esconderijo que foi montado recentemente aqui.

Parem e pensem um pouco!

Há duas opções, como eu disse, se esta passagem tiver alguma ligação com o local onde eles estão se escondendo.

Ou nossos inimigos não são tão "inteligentes", quanto se espera de um mago, e não descobriram esta passagem...

Ou eles são REALMENTE inteligentes, e a descobriram, e usaram de sua magia enganadora para criar uma armadilha...

Não deixem sua curiosidade ou o sentimento de apego as cavernas de anão lhes conduzirem para o primeiro buraco que aparece, sem pensar nas possibilidades...

Parecem crianças se empolgando com uma nova descoberta sem pensar nas consequências...*


----------



## Illuminae (Oct 4, 2002)

*Duorin, você conseguiria supor, olhando do topo dessa torre, pra que direção vão esses caminhos que você viu?

Talvez você olhando pelo lado de fora, consiga ver se esses caminhos possivelmente conectam essa torre com outras ruínas, sem termos que andar por eles primeiro.*


----------



## Patrick (Oct 5, 2002)

Patrick escuta as palavras do capitão e pensa sobre a possibilidade de armadilhas. Lembra da magia na porta e no buraco. Não consegue encontrar nexo então fatalmente tem de comcordar. Apoia seu rosto na mão como se tentasse extrair uma resposta do nada. De forma série fica pensando enquanto Artan fala com Duorin e então, Patrick fala de forma alegre:
- É mesmo. Vamos sair daqui, sim?

Aponta para o alto indicando a saída do lugar e se os amigos concordarem começa a subir pelo caminho de volta, rumo ao topo da torre.


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 6, 2002)

*Sobre o caminho*

-   Bem Artan, não sei te dizer ao certo, mas teve um trecho que eu percorri que ia direto para o centro da cidade, depois o túnel deu muitas voltas e eu, nesta parte, não saberia dizer com certeza para que direção ele iria aqui nesta cidade.


----------



## Illuminae (Oct 7, 2002)

*Mesmo olhando a cidade de cima da torre?*


----------



## sty (Oct 7, 2002)

*Decisão*

_Fico quieto um tempo, mas presto bastante atenção na conversa, fico como se estivesse esperando a conclusão..._ 

*- Particularmente gostaria de seguir pelos túneis subterrâneos, me sentiria mais à vontade, mas entendo q não teria necessidade imediata de irmos por lá.

- Não acho q nos separar seria prudente, então sugiro que procuremos um outra entrada para a cidade por cima, e caso não encontremos voltamos e tentamos este caminho, concordam!?*


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 7, 2002)

*De cima da cidade*

-   Não faria muita diferença meu caro capitão. Houve um trecho no subterrâneo que torna difícil determinar um direcionemento do túnel vendo aqui por fora.

Olhando para Sty e depois para o grupo:
-   Existe um buraco que ainda não foi explorado, e me parece que existe uma relação com aquele estrondo que escutamos na parte da manhã e que foi seguido por uma poeira avassaladora.


----------



## Patrick (Oct 7, 2002)

- Então vamos pela outra entrada antes e se necessário voltamos aqui, já perdemos mais tempo do que o necessário.

(Se ninguém se opõem vamos tentar a outra entrada)


----------



## Illuminae (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Decisão*



			
				sty said:
			
		

> *
> ..., então sugiro que procuremos um outra entrada para a cidade por cima, e caso não encontremos voltamos e tentamos este caminho, concordam!? *




*Você não presta atenção mesmo no que falamos não é?

Nós JÁ ESTAMOS na cidade, Sty.

Ao invés de simplesmente escolher um caminho devemos raciocinar, é isso que peço que façamos, isto não é uma catacumba abandonada, onde podemos entrar de sala em sala verificando se tem algum tesouro abandonado.

Se você acha que devemos ir por esse túnel, explique PORQUÊ e eu ficarei muito satisfeito de você ter nos iluminado nessa questão.

Temos que achar sem sermos achados primeiro.*


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 8, 2002)

-   O caminho que procuramos ainda nos é incerto. Não sabemos ainda qual caminho tomar. Mas se analisarmos com calma os fatos que temos em nossas mãos, poderemos tomar alguma decisão...

Então Duorin para, cruza os braços e olha para o chão e depois para o céu e por fim fala:

-   Uma coisa eu notei e talvez não tenha me dado conta. O início deste buraco não parece ter sido escavado por alguém que por aqui já tenha vivido em algum passado remoto. 
-   Veja bem, não parece que este túnel tenha sido cavado por alguém da guarda. Outra coisa que me fez pensar que esta torre, se eu estiver errado, por favor, me corrijam, me parece com alguma torre de vigiar, onde os guardas ficavam constantemente aqui com turnos e este tipo de coisa. E como uma torre de guarda, eu IMAGINO que deveria ser, PODERIA, vejam bem, poderia esta torre ter algum tipo de passagem pelo subsolo, com os mais variados tipos de objetivos: escapar de ataques por cima; escapar de incêndios de grandes batalhas; ou até mesmo um meio de suprir e aumentar reforços sem se ter a necessidade de se enfrentar um corpo-a-corpo na superfície, podendo continuar os ataques de cima da torre. Enfim as possibilidades de se ter um túnel debaixo de uma torre são muitas. Mas só tem uma coisa, que ao meu ver não parece se encaixar bem com este propósito. Em vista desta cidade ter sido incrivelmente grande e rica em sua estrutura, acho pouco provável, terem feito um túnel da categoria que eu avistei. É uma simples e pouco cuidada escavação. Não me parece algum tipo de projeto bem armado com paredes e chão. É por isso que estou agora pensando se não poderia ser alguém ao algo que escavou isto. Se eu fosse ousar um pouco mais em minhas reflexões, eu diria que, isto pôde ter sido obra de algum tipo de verme gigante. Ou até mesmo um tatu gigante...

Agora como que saindo de pensamentos profundos eu volto a olhar para o grupo:
-   Isto é apenas uma análise é claro...

Derepente ele se agacha como que procurando algo no chão:

-   Ainda digo mais! Que o que se vê com os olhos da razão nem sempre será a verdade, mas o que é a verdade para aqueles que não dominam seu coração? 
-   Achemos as respostas no meio de uma ponte amigos, uma ponte que se encontra presa por dois pontos frágeis: um ponto é a razão e o outro é a emoção. Se corrermos para somente um destes pontos a ponte cai. Devemos procurar nos manter no meio desta frágil ponte amigos. Perder este equilíbrio é fatal, mesmo se a queda se demore.


----------



## Tagore (Oct 8, 2002)

> Perder este equilíbrio é fatal, mesmo se a queda se demore.




No instante em que Duorin fala essa palavras, vcs ouvem uma voz vinda de trás da passagem coberta pelas madeiras, que responde: 

- HAHAHA! E me parece que sua queda será muito longa!


------AÇÕES-----------
------ORDEM DAS INICIATIVAS: Sty,Duorin,Patrick,Artan-----------


----------



## sty (Oct 8, 2002)

*De reflexo...*

_Olho na direção da porta rapidamente, tentando ver o q se passa lá fora. 

Em seguida procuro uma grande pedra no chão, e a levando como se fosse atirá-la na direção das madeiras._

(Como o Duorin é o próximo na iniciativa, proponho uma pequena conversa em conjunto, para definir minha ação.) 

*Olho para Duorin e falo:
- Duorin, vc disse q existia magia nas madeiras q estão fechando a porta. Seria prudente quebrá-las para sairmos logo daqui!?*

Espero a resposta de Duorin para finalizar minha ação.


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 8, 2002)

*Resposta*

- Sty olhe bem!! Isto não existe é uma ilusão!!!


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 8, 2002)

*Ação*

Me viro para ver o que ou quem é, saco a espada e me boto na defensiva.


----------



## Patrick (Oct 8, 2002)

Saco minha espada rapidamente(quick draw). Fico em ready action, se algo me atacar eu atacarei com expertise(-5 att +5 AC).

- O que está aí?


----------



## Illuminae (Oct 8, 2002)

_Artan estava começando a esboçar um sorriso de satisfação ao ouvir Duorin comentar sobre as possibilidades da existência dos túneis, como quem se surpreende ao ver uma criança falar pela primeira vez...

Então, a voz...

Artan rapidamente prepara o escudo no braço esquerdo e se interpõe entre Patrick & Duorin, e a porta, com o escudo levantado._

*A defesa primeiro sempre..*


(jonas tamo precisando de um grid aqui, velhinho)


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 8, 2002)

( Ô murrico, esqueceu que agente já tem um?Começa com "Da" e termina com "vi"! Foi mal Jonas mas esta não pude deixar passar!)


----------



## Illuminae (Oct 9, 2002)

(Tipo, muito lol...)


----------



## sty (Oct 10, 2002)

*Ilusão...*

(Já q é uma ilusão...) 

_Afastado da porta, atiro a pedra contra as madeiras na porta, imaginando q vai atravessá-la e acertar o indivíduo q está la fora.
Attack: 24 = 12 + 12; Dano: (rola aí Jonas, não sei o dano de da pedra q peguei)

Paro um segundo como se estivesse a pensar...

Em seguida saco minha espada e, olhando atenciosamente para a reação das madeiras e/ou do indivíduo lá fora. Fico na defensiva. E falo com Duorin:_

*- Pq escalamos até lá em cima ao invés de atravessar a ilusão!?!?*


----------



## Illuminae (Oct 10, 2002)

(atencao: depois de mim devia ser narracao do jonas de novo, davi)


----------



## sty (Oct 10, 2002)

*ATENCÃO!!*

(ATENÇÃO: Ainda não havia terminado minha ação, Maurício!
E mesmo q eu tivesse me adiantado, quem deveria reclamar isso É O JONAS e não você!!)


----------



## Tagore (Oct 10, 2002)

*Round 1 - Começando*

Sty pega uma grande pedra e joga nas madeiras, que se quebram, já podres, e caem de lado. Nesse momento a pedra bate em alguma coisa antes de sair da passagem e cai no chão, ao seu lado. Ao mesmo tempo vcs ouvem uma grave risada da direção do esqueleto:

- RWÁAAA HAHAHAHA!!! Vão embora ou os mortos os perseguirão!!! RWÁAAA HAHAHAHA!!!
(me mandem um teste de Will pelo ICQ)

 Vcs vêem que há uma espécie de parede de energia fechando a passagem, o que impediu a trajetória da pedra, e do outro lado, a 20 feet de distância da passagem, um homem, flutuando sobre os destroços vestido com um manto roxo, com ombreiras compridas e sem capuz. (no desenho ele parece mais perto, mas ele está mais atrás).
Ele então fala com um tom de sarcasmo:
- Acho que vamos ter patinhos no jantar... Vamos assá-los no forno!
------------------------
(não postem... vou continuar daqui a pouco... depois de me mandarem os saves)


----------



## Illuminae (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: ATENCÃO!!*



			
				sty said:
			
		

> *(ATENÇÃO: Ainda não havia terminado minha ação, Maurício!
> E mesmo q eu tivesse me adiantado, quem deveria reclamar isso É O JONAS e não você!!) *




(erro1: voce nao pode guardar metade da sua acao pra depois.
erro 2: seu round ja tinha terminado
            move: andar
            move 2 : pegar pedra
erro 3: ser chato, *eu so te avisei que voce nao deveria ter postado e voce ja fica todo esquentadinho... tsc, tsc, TADINHO!*


----------



## Tagore (Oct 11, 2002)

*continuando*

Vcs olham para a direção da risada e sentem um arrepio pelo corpo. A sala escurece repentinamente e fica mais sombria. O esqueleto parece vivo e que pode se levantar a qualquer momento. Parece que ele está olhando vcs, mas se concentrando vcs percebem essa imagem é falsa e essa sensação ruim passa em poucos instantes. A imagem a pouco, aterrorizante, não passa agora de um conjunto de ossos velhos.

Tudo acontece rapidamente, e lá fora, vcs vêem o homem levantar um pequeno cajado. Esse cajado é como se fosse um cajado normal, só que bem curto, como se tivesse quebrado (mas não está).
Ele roda o cajado sobre a cabeça e aponta para frente, dizendo: 

- Vcs entraram onde não deviam! Estão procurando problemas e agora não tem saída!

---------AÇÕES-----------------
---------MESMA INICIATIVA------


----------



## sty (Oct 11, 2002)

*Em alerta...*

_Fico na defensiva, observando as ações do indivíduo lá fora...

Caso ele (ou qq outra coisa q pareça hostil) venha em nossa direção e entre na sala eu vou atacar defensivamente qdo ele entrar um pouco (5 ft) na sala._


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 11, 2002)

*Escapada*

Então neste ínterin, Dourin dá uns poucos passos para de trás da parede (sair do campo de visão do cara)e começa a diminuir desta vez. Diminui tanto, que só para olhos treinados foi possível ver no que se transformou desta vez. Assim, tão rápido quanto sua transformação foi, uma MOSCA, voa em direção à porta barrada pela parede mágica e, em suas frestas ela some.


----------



## Patrick (Oct 11, 2002)

Patrick sai de sua manobra defensiva, saca seu bastão(quick draw), aperta o botão que faz o indicador do bastão girar até que ele para, rapidamente em um sinal que parece ser uma tartaruga. Entende o que isto quer dizer, o seu bastõa mágico(rod of wonder) escolheu seu efeito(slow FORT DC 13, 10 rounds).

Em seu move-equivalent guarda a espada na bainha.


----------



## Tagore (Oct 11, 2002)

*burn babe burn*

No instante em que Duorin dá um passo, o "mago" estica um pouco mais o braço apontando o bastão, que de sua ponta lança uma pequena bola preta que passa por uma fresta na passagem, e cai no meio da sala, explodindo em chamas. O esqueleto no trono se desmancha no chão, e as roupas daqueles que não conseguiram se proteger das chamas pegam fogo. (precisam gastar uma standard action pra apagar)
(save reflex DC 19)
(36 dano total -> 18 metade)

(eu deveria ter mandado esperar, mas não seu, pois era ready action, mas vamo lá. André e Daniel ainda podem mudar alguma coisa nas suas ações se precisar dependendo do save.)

--------PODEM CONTINUAR-----------(espero não estar muito desorganizado)------------


----------



## Patrick (Oct 11, 2002)

(Está é minha nova ação, desconsiderem aquela do ROD OF WONDER)
Patrick se desvie da explosão com incrível agilidade não sendo tocado por chama alguma. Corre em direção ao vilão e planeja tentar passar pela barreira. Sempre com a espada à frente corre em direção ao inimigo. e o ataca(isto se não for barrado)

CRÍTICO(19 no dado: short sword)
dano: 23 (6+3+6+6[dado]+ 1(espada mágica)


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 11, 2002)

*Minha ação continua*

Parecendo estar avisado, Duorin se transforma em uma mosca escondido do inimigo, e se salva parcialmente das chamas e voa para fora. (como fora descrito antes)


----------



## Illuminae (Oct 12, 2002)

*Coragem*

_Artan sente o ardor do fogo, e seu instinto de sobrevivência se aguça mais. Ele não é mais uma criança, e não grita com a dor...

Ele observa a localização da fresta por onde a bola negra atravessou a barreira, e corre em sua direção, tapando-a com o escudo._ 

*Era tudo uma armadilha mesmo!!!!

Patrick, Sty!!!  Fujam!!!* 

_Ele olha então para o mago e seus olhos acompanham cada movimento dele..._ 




(move+Full Defense)


----------



## Tagore (Oct 12, 2002)

*resultado*

(As roupas de quem foi atingido não pegam fogo mesmo não. Ninguém reagiu a isso mesmo. ) 

Patrick bate na barreira de energia sem sucesso em atravessá-la e vai para trás. Artan age rapidamente e tampa a fresta do lado esquerdo da passagem com seu escudo. Imaginem uma porta quadrada fechando uma entrada redonda. A fresta que o mago usou para jogar a magia era o espaço entre a "porta de energia" e a passagem redonda. É um espaço pequeno, apenas do lado esquerdo de dentro para fora.

A iniciativa agora é a seguinte:

-----Sty, "Mago", Duorin, Patrick, Artan--------


(Para organizar as ações, vamos fazer o seguinte. Tem duas opções:
1- Eu faço um post depois da ação de cada um, ou
2- Todos postam e depois eu posto dando os resultados

Como as duas opções tem problemas. A primeira vai atrasar muito o jogo e a segunda pode dar problemas de continuidade, eu tive um idéia: 
Idéia: Depois do post, cada um pondera sua ação e diz se eu preciso dar os resultados em seguida ou não. Se não precisar, o jogo continua normalmente e eu posto ou no fim de todas ou quando alguém achar necessário. ok?)


----------



## Tagore (Oct 14, 2002)

*posição*

Esqueci de pedir para se posicionarem no desenho. Se alguém notou, me perdoem pelo raio desigual da torre, mas era só para o trono ficar no meio!


----------



## Patrick (Oct 14, 2002)

(Eu em posiciono na porta..(acabei de olhar e perdi as coordenadas, mas é o quadrado bem na porta). Isto até a minha próxima ação depois do Duorin.)


----------



## Illuminae (Oct 14, 2002)

(acho que Artan esta no D2 e Patrick no D3)


----------



## sty (Oct 14, 2002)

*Escapada...*

_Com bastante agilidade, me desvio das chamas negras enviadas pelo "mago".

E após o alerta de Artan começo a trilhar nosso caminho para fora...

Dou um passo na direção do trono e tento remover a pedra q está no caminho da passagem.
Com bastante cautela para não danificar minha espada, faço uma alavanca com ela, e forço o movimento da pedra para fora.
(Paro rápidamente caso veja q não está acontecendo nada, ou q esteja comprometendo a "saúde" da espada.)

Check de stonework (p/ posicionar melhor a alavanca): 17 = 13+4
Check de dex (caso precise p/ não danificar a espada): 12 = 8+4 
Check de força (é o q vai valer no final mesmo): 24 (??) = 17 + 7

Posição final: B4_

Acho q era bom o Jonas postar depois pra ver o q rolou... Aproveita o posta do "mago"!!


----------



## Tagore (Oct 15, 2002)

Sty tenta remover a pedra, utilizando sua espada, mas percebe que ela se move muito pouco. Ele se esforça, mas sua espada faz um arco e Sty desiste, vendo que pode danificar a espada. É então que ele percebe que antes de tentar retirar a pedra é melhor mover o trono de pedra QUE ESTÁ EM CIMA DELA!
Parece que o medo tomou conta de Sty, que não consegue raciocinar direito em meio ao fogo, a gritaria, ao sumiço de Duorin e a toda a confusão ao seu redor.

Lá de fora, o Mago olha diretamente para Artan, que também o encara. Para um instante como se pensando e levanta os braços, segurando o pequeno cajado com as duas mãos. Ele faz três movimentos para baixo e para cima, segurando o cajado dessa maneira, e após o último movimento para cima, dentro da torre, surge levantando do chão, um círculo de fogo. (O anel de fogo, pega todos os quadrados (coordenadas do grid) que tem contato com a parede. 
(Patrick - Save Reflex DC 21)
(Se não passar, 24 de dano. De qualquer modo faça o movimento para fora do fogo)
O ambiente esquenta muito, quase sufocando vcs com a fumaça. Artan permanece firme em sua posição, no meio das chamas como se o fogo não o afetasse.
(Patrick e Sty - 4 de dado de calor)

O mago então sobe voando, e sai da visão de dentro da torre.

--------AÇÕES----D,P,A--------


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 16, 2002)

*Foi mal a demora, fiquei com febre...*

( Agi por icq, pode passar pra próxima pessoa )


----------



## Patrick (Oct 17, 2002)

(save 8(dado)+14(bônus)= 22, com evasion não levo dano.  EU levo os 4 de fogo mesmo assim? Sem teste algum? Não estou questionando nem querendo discutir, apenas quero confirmar, um simples sim ou não basta)

Patrick tenta passar pelo buraco empurrando com o corpo o trono e a pedra(Jonas preciso da sua interação para saber o que dá para fazer, vôcê utilizou de sarcasmo em uma parada que não tá muito bem definida). É isso.


----------



## Illuminae (Oct 17, 2002)

*Run, baby, run!*

_Chamas se levantam do chão, e cobrem todo o corpo de Artan por um segundo...

Quando as labaredas se estabilizam em altura, o mago consegue ver, imóvel, Artan imóvel por mais um segundo, então com a mão direita, Artan revela seu rosto por debaixo do elmo, e o mago vê que ele continua o observando, mesmo com as chamas à sua volta...

Artan então fala, num tom alto, com uma expressão facial de superiodade, e ao mesmo tempo obssessiva... Seus lábios mostram claramente o que ele diz ao mago..._ 

*VOCÊ VAI MORRER...* 





(Intimidate *29* = 19 + 10)
(run baby, run!!)


(Jonas, vc tem que me me responder 2 coisa. Fiz a ação baseado em 2 coisas.
1. Pq estou na porta da torre, portanto a minha visão da área de fora é melhor que a dos outros.
2.No fato do mago poder me ver e ouvir (ou pelo menos ouvir), mesmo que eu não o veja.

portanto:
1. Eu consigo ver o mago da porta da torre?
2. Eu quero saber se tem outra maneira de meu ´personagem saber se ele pode me ver, senao terei que mudar a acao do artan.)


----------



## Tagore (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: continuando...*



			
				Tagore said:
			
		

> *
> ... Patrick se poem a procurar alguma passagem pelo lugar. Não encontra nada até observar o trono no qual estão os restos de um homem. Ao mexer no trono, este faz um pequeno balanço, como uma cadeira desalinhada... Após verificar suas frestas e retirar a sujeira entre elas com a ponta de sua faca, Patrick percebe que a pedra sob o trono está solta. Porém é uma pedra grande e pesada com cerca de 2ft (60cm) de lado, e está sob o trono, que também não é tão fácil de ser movido.
> *



-----------
O que não está bem definido Daniel? Antes de fazer esse tipo de crítica, releia os posts para ver se não esqueceu nada. E eu não fiu sarcástico, eu só adequei a ação do jogador, que não que não teve tanta atenção ao cenário, ao jogo. Mas sua ação está clara. Vc só precisa fazer um teste de força DC 15 para empurrar o trono e, no próximo round, outro DC 15 para retirar a pedra e passar.
-----------
O dano de calor não tem save. A resposta é sim, leva os 4 de dano.
-----------
A ação do Artan está valendo. Patrick e Sty vêem que ele levanta o elmo, olha para cima e ameaça o mago.
-----------
Vou fazer as ações do Mago e do Duorin separadas (pelo ICQ) e aviso quando for para vcs continuarem. Paciência!
-----------


----------



## Tagore (Oct 18, 2002)

-


----------



## Tagore (Oct 18, 2002)

()


----------



## Tagore (Oct 19, 2002)

*Check de força Patrick. & "Tirando a pedra do caminho"*

Para agilizar o jogo, eu fiz o check de força para Patrick tentar retirar o trono.

Check 14 = 11d + 3 (não sei a força exata mas sei q é menor do q  4.) 

_Patrick tenta empurrar o trono que começa a se mover mas para com o atrito do chão, se inclina um pouco e começa a voltar ..._

Ação de Sty - Antes do mago. (Davi escrevendo) 

_... Qdo Sty percebe sua confusão e vê que precisa empurrar o trono antes de tentar levantar a pedra.

Logo qdo o trono começa a voltar após a tentativa de Patrick empurrá-lo, Dou um grande empurrão no trono que cai e se quebra em dois pedaços no meio do fogo.
Check 25.
Pego minha espada novamente e a encaixo na fresta para tentar levantar a pedra... Olho para Patrick e digo:_ 
*- Me ajude! Qdo a pedra se levantar empúrre-a!!*


----------



## Tagore (Oct 22, 2002)

*continuação...*

Após o confronto com o mago, vcs descem pela passagem e andam por quase duas horas, passando por algumas bifurcações até chegar em uma parede. Artan fica picaretando a parede por um tempo, até vcs sentirem e ouvirem um leve tremor.

----AÇÕES-LIVRE----


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 23, 2002)

*Continuar?*

Falando baixo:
-   Artan, não achas melhor ver para onde nos leva a outra passagem? Podemos ir eu e o Sty para dar uma olhada do outro lado, na passagem da direita...  ...assim podemos otimizar nosso tempo...


----------



## Patrick (Oct 23, 2002)

- Acho melhor irmos eu e você Duorin, podemos ir mais discretamente. E depois podemos votlar e contar o que achamos.


----------



## Illuminae (Oct 23, 2002)

*Duorin, agora que você resolveu nos avisar que poderia desbloquear nossa passagem, não temos tanta pressa de achar uma saída, mas temos que nos preocupar com esses tremores.

Eu estava preparado para enfrentar o que houvesse atrás desta parede para não morrermos sem ar aqui.

Mas agora talvez sej tarde demais...*


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 23, 2002)

*Aviso*

-   Deixe-me explicar caro Artan. Este tremor é algo que, ao que me parece, vem de baixo...   ....e está se aproximando... preparem-se!


----------



## Illuminae (Oct 23, 2002)

*Eu percebi Duorin, rápido, vamos voltar!*


----------



## Tagore (Oct 23, 2002)

*iniciativas*

---------iniciativas--------P/S/D/A------------


----------



## Patrick (Oct 23, 2002)

Dou delay.

Patrick fica confuso, não entende se os amigos orientaram para correr ou para se preparar para um embate. Na expectativa espera a ação dos amigos para poder agir.


----------



## sty (Oct 24, 2002)

*Vamos voltar!!*

_Ouvindo bem atento os barulhos mas mesmo assim prestando bastante atenção à conversa de Duorin e Artan, entendo o recado e me começo a voltar._

*- Então Vamos!!*

_Vou andando com bastante cuidado, tentando ficar fora do alcance da luz que está conosco (acho q está com o Artan).

Ando 40ft double mov. (só pra lembrar estou com a espada na mão direita).


Mov Silently: 10 = 4d + 11 - 5
Hide: 16 = 10d + 11 - 5_


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 25, 2002)

*Voltar!*

Duorin vê que seus amigos estão um pouco perdidos e diz se colocando a andar mais rápido:
-   Vamos amigos, fiquem atentos ao que vier do chão!!!


----------



## Illuminae (Oct 25, 2002)

_Já tendo se pronunciado, Artan se põe a caminhar apressadamente, enquanto Patrick não se decide, levando em sua mão esquerda o pedaço de madeira que ilumina um raio de 30 ft, e sua picareta na mão direita._ 




(Double move: *total 40ft* em direção oposta à porta)


----------



## Illuminae (Oct 25, 2002)

(ae galera, estas são as posições inicias quando começamos a contar os rounds

detalhes da posicoes iniciais:

o sty tava perto da parede pq tava enfiando a espada na aprede

eu tava 15ft  da parede pq me afastei quando ele comecou a enfiar a espada na parede de terra, do tunel, nao o fim dele.

duorin e patrick entre mim e sty

duorin falou que nao ia se afastar dele, portanto deve estar mais proximo a sty

portanto, sequencia no corredor, a patrir da porta

sty, duorin, patrick, artan
certo?)


----------



## Illuminae (Oct 25, 2002)

(artan e sty ambos andaram 40ft. duorin andou 60ft. 
pronto.)


----------



## Patrick (Oct 25, 2002)

Patrick, agorá já entendendo corre na mesma direção de Artan dando o máximo de seu movimento(60ft).


----------



## Tagore (Oct 28, 2002)

A medida que vcs andam o som começa a aumentar. O tremor não é forte e som tb não, mas dá pra sentir melhor a vibração do chão. Vcs andam mais alguns metros fazendo uma pequena curva, e logo chegam na parte que tiveram que descer a pouco. É um "barranco" que precisa ser escalado ou pulado, etc.

*descrevam se vão andar juntos ou separados, se vão correr ou vão deixar alguém para trás ou alguém ir mais a frente, se vão se movimentar na velocidade básica ou não, etc. Se alguém for na frente, logicamente vai poder subir antes, mas a iniciativa ainda vale.*

------Podem falar livre---------
------Mas as iniciativas continuam, só mudando a de Patrick que começou a andar após Sty (não vou entrar no mérito do delay - qualquer discussão aqui é devido a problemas técnicos de thread)-------S/P/D/A--------


----------



## sty (Oct 28, 2002)

*Subindo!!!*

_Vou andando em double mov. Vou tentar ir um pouco na frente, o suficiente para ficar longe da luz, na penumbra (30ft).

Chegando perto do buraco, começo a correr sem fazer grandes barulhos (Mov Silently 9 = 18d + 11 - 20) e salto para cima, subindo pelo buraco.

No pouso faço um pequeno rolamento para o lado para dar espaço para quem vier em seguida, e fico imóvel, observando a continuação do túnel. (Tumble 18 = 5 + 13) (Hide 24 = 13 + 11) (Spot 20 = 11 + 9)_


----------



## sty (Oct 28, 2002)

*Subindo!!!*

_Vou andando em double mov. Vou tentar ir um pouco na frente, o suficiente para ficar longe da luz, na penumbra (30ft).

Chegando perto do buraco, começo a correr sem fazer grandes barulhos (Mov Silently 9 = 18d + 11 - 20) e salto para cima, subindo pelo buraco.

No pouso faço um pequeno rolamento para o lado para dar espaço para quem vier em seguida, e fico imóvel, observando a continuação do túnel. (Tumble 18 = 5 + 13) (Hide 24 = 13 + 11) (Spot 20 = 11 + 9)_


----------



## Patrick (Oct 29, 2002)

EU sigo logo atrás do Sty e tento subir (climb 15 no dado).

Dou espaço para quem vier depois. Não fico separado do grupo pois ainda estou um tanto assustado coma  situação embora não demonstre com palavras.


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 29, 2002)

*Logo atrás*

Eu sigo logo após Patrick. Dou espaço para Artan e fico vijiando o túnel logo atrás dele.

Spot 5 (eca)
Climb 16


----------



## Illuminae (Oct 29, 2002)

_Artan segue iluminando a passsagem apos dar passagem aos outros, colocando a "tocha" no cinto temporariamente, e escalando com a ajuda da picareta. Lá em cima volta a levar a "tocha" com a mão esquerda novamente._


----------



## Tagore (Oct 29, 2002)

*OH!*

Vcs começam a subir, quando o tremor se torna repentinamente mais forte. As paredes começam a tremer mais forte, e um pouco de terra cai do teto sobre vcs. 

Duorin e Patrick, ao subirem, vêem que sty está na beira de um outro buraco, que antes não existia. Está escuro, e eles só percebem isso quando Artan se poem a subir e Duorin, olhando para trás dele, vê, e com o som da terra se remoendo, todos inevitavelmente também vêem, uma gigantesca minhoca com enormes dentes que se abrem e fecham em forma espiral, com duas camadas ainda dentro da boca, cavando a terra e colocando sua enorme cabeça para fora, em direção à vcs. Desse modo não foi possível abrir espaço para Artan subir.

------NINGUÉM ESTÁ SURPRESO-------
------A INICIATIVA CONTINUA, COM UM NOVO PERSONAGEM----------
------ROUND 1--S/P/D/W/A-------
((estou com pressa, tenho que pegar a adriana, qualquer erro (talvez a ação do Maurício ficou prejudicada - mais problemas de thread) me falem))


----------



## Tagore (Oct 30, 2002)

*errata*

Como eu havia falado, no túnel tem espaço para duas pessoas lado a lado. Logo, o Artan pode subir e ficar ao lado de Duorin.


----------



## sty (Oct 31, 2002)

*!!Worm!!*

*- Vamos ir mais para frente!!*

_Dou um salto para atravessar o buraco e ando um pouco para frente. (até acabar meu mov normal 40ft). Fico bastante atento ao caminho. (Listen 28 = 19 + 9 ; Spot 19 = 10 + 9)

Fico posicionado para atacar qq coisa q venha hostil em minha direção! (de qq direção)_


----------



## Patrick (Oct 31, 2002)

Patrick vai atrás de Sty. Ativa suas capacidades de camuflagem(mágica e não comum) e assim vai. Sem se preocupar muito.


----------



## Duorin III (Nov 1, 2002)

*Retirada*

Sigo logo atrás de Patrick e antes de pular o buraco, eu já segurando a minha espada, me transformo em um troll. Coloco ela na bainha e pulo para o outro lado do buraco. Me viro e me coloco a ajudar Artan estendendo meus enormes e longos braços em sua direção como que esperando seu pulo.

Jump 16 + 7 (força do troll)
(obs: a espada cresce junto e se torna um size a cima)


----------



## Illuminae (Nov 17, 2002)

_Artan, com uma última olhada para o monstro que apareceu de repente, se vira para frente novamente, corre e pula o buraco. Chegando do outro lado, volta novamente seu olhar para o buraco e o monstro, e, ao lado de Duorin, espera seu ataque..._ 



(move (com jump) + ready action: atacar o monstro que se aproximar)


----------



## Tagore (Nov 17, 2002)

A criatura avança em direção a vcs, abrindo sua enorme boca, que de dentro mostra duas camadas de dezenas de dentes salivantes que formam dois círculos que se contraem e se expandem. Ela é imensa e seus dentes levam pelo caminho a terra que é cavada do chão.
Ela coloca sua cabeça na inclinação, antes do buraco, e se estica atacando. Ao chegar ao seu alcance, Artan da um golpe com sua picareta, furando o mostro(10). Mas isso não impede seu ataque sobre ele! (Mordida - dano 21)

Ela pega Artan pelo tronco e o puxa com sua boca interior, levantando-o. Artan se segura como pode para não ser engolido! A criatura balança de um lado a outro com Artan na boca.


----------



## Patrick (Nov 17, 2002)

*Só recapitulando*

As iniciativas estão S/P/D/W/A, certo? Então agora é a vez do Davi?


----------



## Tagore (Nov 26, 2002)

*Worm!!*

Davi narrando ações de Sty!! 

_Qdo o monstro se aproxima e ataca Artan, me viro e começo a andar com passada rápidas na direção deles, com minha espada na mão direita.

Recolho a espada para minha frente, próximo ao meu peito, e passo rente à parede ao lado de Duorin, entrando na zona de batalha com cautela!

Ao passar por Duorin, fixo meu olhar no monstro, e em suas bocas horrendas.

*- Duorin, puxe o Artan!!*

Giro minha espada em um pequeno semi círculo sobre minha cabeça, e com um golpe de cima pra baixo ataco a boca interna da criatura, a qual está segurando Artan, numa tentativa de facilitar sua ecapada.

Ataque defensivo 29 = 15 d + 14 (não tirei nada de called shot, tira aí o qto precisar!!)
Dano: 23 = 9 + 14 _


----------



## Tagore (Nov 26, 2002)

Daniel, as iniciativas são as mesmas, só que trocando Artan antes da Worm.

-----------------

Sty acerta a boca da criatura e sua espada passa raspando por Artan. Ele faz um rasgo na boca interna e arranca um dente do monstro, fazendo com que nesse momento Artan fique menos apertado na sua boca. (+4 no check de grapple).

-----------------
(Agora é o Patrick)


----------



## Patrick (Nov 26, 2002)

*Gira e volta e pam na cabeça*

Patrick se apoia na criatura com o pé e com uma pirueta passa por ela. Enquanto gira saca sua espada e ao chegar do outro lado da criatura ele a ataca.

(tumble--> quick draw --> flanqueando --> sneak attack
tumple- 15(no dado) + 18(rank+abi) = 33
sneak attack- 16(dado) + 12(base) + 1(espada)= 29
dano = 6(espada)  +4(fogo) + 17(sneak) = 10(sem sneak)/27(com sneak)

Após o ataque, aonde Patrick irá ficar do lado oposto da criatura ao qual está ou Artan ou Sty(precisaria de um mapa) ele grita:
- Me ajude a cercar a criatura.


----------



## Duorin III (Nov 27, 2002)

*Da boca pra fora*

Não perdendo tempo e aproveitando o ataque de Sty, Duorin agora na sua forma bestial de Troll, avança pra cima de Artan e agarra-o com suas largas mãos na tentativa de tirá-lo das garras da enorme minhoca.

Ataque para acertar Artan (não tem dano viu, é só pra ver se eu consigo pegá-lo):

- touch attack- (dado 13 + 9 garras) 
- teste de graple (força x força)- (dado 20 UHU! + 6 STR) usa o bônus de +4?


----------



## Tagore (Dec 2, 2002)

*result patrick e duorin*

Patrick passa por seus amigos e vai para o outro lado, se apoiando na criatura, logo após ela se abaixar com o golpe de Sty, apesar de quase não haver espaço no corredor. Patrick rola de lado sobre o corpo do monstro e escorrega até atrás do ponto de onde ela saiu, caindo de pé e já atacando com sucesso (flanqueando).
É então que Duorin, na forma de Troll, segura Artan pelos ombros e demonstrando uma força tremenda o puxa para fora da boca da besta, para trás. (Sty e Duorin já estão meio apertados nessa posição. Como não há espaço para 3, e Duorin e Sty continuaram na mesma posição, Artan é colocado por Duorin atrás dos dois.)

-----Agora a ação é do Artan------


----------



## Tagore (Dec 2, 2002)

*cena*

o Artan está atrás do Sty na verdade, e este mais próximo de Duorin. No desenho eles estão juntos só para caracterizar a cena.


----------



## Illuminae (Dec 10, 2002)

_Artan ainda atordoado pelo ataque violento, se equilibra e analisa a situação..._ 



(delay)


----------



## Tagore (Dec 10, 2002)

Após a escapada de Artan, a criatura ataca novamente, com seus dentes afiados e molhados com uma gosma que espirra quando ela avança. Desta vez ela agarra Duorin, que mesmo em sua forma maior, é levantado facilmente do chão. A boca interna o puxa e os dentes de fora se abrem como que para engoli-lo. 

Duorin - dano da Mordida por ICQ
       - check de força DC por ICQ 

Depois que ela agarra Duorin, seu corpo se mexe, como fazendo uma pequena onda e, debaixo de Patrick, seu ferrão sai da terra e atravessa sua perna, sendo puxado violentamente. Patrick sente uma dor enorme e parece enfraquecer-se.

Patrick - dano do ferrão
        - check de fortitude DC por ICQ.

-----------------
Após os resultados do Duorin continuamos com as iniciativas e dependendo da ação do Artan... Então só pra avisar, o Davi (pois o Sty é o primeiro por enquanto) só posta quando eu avisar.


----------



## Illuminae (Dec 12, 2002)

*VOLTA!*

_Artan, vendo o monstro sendo tomado pela minhoca, fecha seu olhos e visualiza a imagem de Duorin no seu lugar. Abre os olhos e agarra o corpo do amigo pela cintura e puxa-o de volta._ 






Touch attack = *19* = 4+15

STR check = *15*  = 10+5

(jonas, se voce estiver usadno a regra do aid another, entao meu check da +2 de circunstancia pro check do duorin)


----------



## Tagore (Dec 13, 2002)

*glouph!*

A criatura segura firmemente Duorin com suas presas internas. Artan tenta ajudá-lo, mas em vão. Suas mãos o soltam e a boca da criatura se abre e o encobre, fazendo um movimento de contração, quando Duorin desaparece completamente.

Duorin - Danos por ICQ.

------INICIATIVAS----------
------ROUND 4----A/S/P/D/W-------
(Agora é o Sty/Davi)


----------



## Tagore (Dec 14, 2002)

*Ações de Sty (Davi falando no log do Jonas)*

_Vendo Duorin ser engolido, e percebendo a capacidade da criatura de realizar tal feito com suas bocas...

*-Abra a sua boca agora e SINTA a fúria de Moradin criatura das sombras!!*

Giro minha espada no ar e com um gole de cima para baixo tento rasgar a boca interna da criatura...

Pwr Att-4: 30 = 14 + 14 +2         Dano: 34 = 14 + 4 +12 + 4

Acertando o primeiro golpe continuo o movimento com muita força ainda, para baixo e para frente em direção a boca externa...

Pwr Att-4: 29 = 18 + 9 +2           Dano: 34 = 9 + 14 + 7 + 4

Após o segundo golpe dou um passo para trás me esquivando do verme._


----------



## Patrick (Dec 14, 2002)

Patrick sente a fraqueza lhe atingir e pensa que logo poderá estar no chão. Pensa em usar seu bastão mágico. Temendo destruir tudo para cima da cabeça de seus amigos com algum efeito inesperado junta suas forças em sua pequena espada e tenta achar algum ponto fraco na estrutura da criatura. E ataca com todas as suas forças.

1o. ataque)15(dado)+12(base)-3(str)+1(espada)+2(flank)= 27
2o.ataque)15(dado)+7(base)-3(str)+1(espada)+2(flank)=22

(dano= 1d6(espada)+1d6(fogo+1(mágico)-3(str)+5d6(sneak))

dano 1) 4+4+1-3+(17)=23
dano 2)4+6+1-3+(15)=23
ps.: Reparem na minha mensagem que altas rolagens deram iguais e algumas comas finais também... cabalístico


----------



## Duorin III (Dec 14, 2002)

Dentro de seu organismo ácido e apertado, sendo esmagado e digerido pela enorme criatura, Duorin só vê uma saída, suas próprias garras é que lhe tirarão dali. Sem nem pensar duas vezes, ele ataca com furor a pele dura da criatura.

1o Ataque: (19 dado + 9 melee) / Dano (6 dado + 6 STR)=12
2o Ataque: (20 dado(lol) - confirmando crítico [ 11 dado + 9 melee]+ 9 melee) / Dano (5 dado + 6 STR) + (4 dado + 6 STR) =21

Acertando a primeira garra Duorin deixa-a fincada na pele, para logo depois acertar novamente a criatura, só que desta vez pegou em um nervo, cravando fundo a segunda. Com as duas garras fincadas na pele do bicho, ele abre passagem para fora:

Rend ( 6 + 5 + 9) = 20

Total de dano : 53

(o Duorin vai tentar sair na direção do Patrick)


----------



## Tagore (Dec 16, 2002)

Sty acerta dois golpes com sua espada que cortam fundo a criatura. Patrick a acerta por trás, e o verme se contorce quando, com uma explosão de gosma e um grande fedor, vcs vêem duas garras rasgando o verme de dentro para fora e Duorin, muito sujo, sair próximo a Patrick.
A criatura faz um som surdo e cotinua a atacar. Ela primeiro morde o agressor a sua frente, Sty. (temos que esperar o check para ver o resultado).

E, com o ferrão, se volta para Duorin, acertando-o no peito. Duorin sente a mesma agonia de Patrick e este, dá outro gemido de dor.



--------(O próximo, Maurício, posta quando eu avisar. Depois que eu ver com o Davi o check do Sty)------------


----------



## Tagore (Dec 17, 2002)

*gloupht! dejá vu?*

Ela primeiro morde o agressor a sua frente, Sty, e o engole de uma só vez, apesar de ter sua boca ferida e seu corpo dilacerado.


----ARTAN PODE AGIR------


----------



## Illuminae (Dec 17, 2002)

*Sozinho*

_Artan, se vendo sozinho, frente a frente com a criatura, segura sua picareta com as duas mãos e se lança ao combate, ao se ver na iminência de perder seus companheiros._ 



2 ataques:

*22* = 6 + 16  (dano = *13 *= 5+8
*21* = 10 + 11 (dano = *13*= 5+8


----------



## Tagore (Dec 18, 2002)

Artan acerta o verme gigante com dois golpes e ele se remexe em agonia de um lado para o outro, até que para de se mexer de repente e cai com um estalar seco no chão, primeiro o corpo, depois a cabeça ao lado de Artan. Seu companheiro anão ainda está dentro da criatura.

--------Agora é a vez do Sty--------


----------



## Patrick (Dec 18, 2002)

FREE ACTION:

- Duorin, com suas garras abra a criatura, Sty está lá dentro e eu temo que se fomos com espada iremos machucá-lo. Essa criatura que está como você e você como ela é amis prática a essa ação. Vá logo!

Patrick vendo que a criatura tombou senta no chão para descansar um pouco, afinal, esta mais fraco...


----------



## Duorin III (Dec 18, 2002)

*Tirando Sty*

Sem parar pra penssar muito, cravo minhas garras na pele da criatura e rasgo ela, seguro a pele dela esperando a saída de Sty lá de dentro:

- Saia amigo, acabou o tormento!


----------



## Patrick (Dec 18, 2002)

- Me sinto fraco... muito fraco... acho que precisamos dormir - Patrick vai se deitando da forma que está - sei que aqui não é bom lugar mas estou muito fraco. Há quanto tempo não descansamos?


----------



## Tagore (Dec 18, 2002)

Com a ajuda de Duorin, Sty é retirado do intestino fétido da criatura, em meio aos últimos movimentos dos seus órgãos digestivos. Sty se mexia de dentro, sem conseguir sair até o auxílio do amigo e uma gosma ácida por todo seu corpo parece ter queimado-o, assim como pode-se ver no corpo rude de Duorin.


--------AÇÕES-----LIVRE---------


----------



## Duorin III (Dec 18, 2002)

Não se preocupe Patrick, te ajudarei a se fortalecer, sinta o toque de Ehlonna...

Eu arranco uma das folhas que se encontram em um dos meus colares e sobre seu ferimento pronuncio as seguintes palavras:

"Das alvas florestas élficas, até os altos planos do astral, sirva de mim, instrumento de alívio e força!!"

Pego a folha que agora brilha fracamente um amarelo ouro, e encosto-a na ferida de Patrick. Então, pode-se ver claramente, que esta luz se transfere aos poucos, da folha para ele, fazendo com que sua aparência forte e viva volte ao normal. Então a folha seca e cai, tão amarelada e morta como as folhas de um outono.
(Recupera +2 pontos de força)
(Vendo que não se recuperou totalmente eu faço a mesma coisa de novo- recupere +4 )


----------



## Illuminae (Dec 19, 2002)

_A ponta de uma corda cai perto dos pés de Sty._ 

*Subam usando a corda, para não colocarem a mão nesse verme imundo.* 

_Ouvem Artan falar do alto do desnível._


----------



## Duorin III (Dec 19, 2002)

*Subindo*

Falando ainda na forma de Troll
- Obrigado Capitão Artan! O senhor está bem?

Eu ajudo Patrick a se levantar e dou um pano umidecido para Sty se limpar da gosma do bicho.
- Vamos amigos, subam!


----------



## sty (Dec 19, 2002)

*Se limpando e subindo...*

_Ainda dentro do corpo do terrível monstro tento me arrastar de volta por sua garganta, qdo derepente Duorin aparece rasgando a carcaça morta do monstro...
Meio atordoado com a pressão..._ 

*- Obrigado Duorin... Minhas armas são muito grandes para abrir esse monstro por dentro... Muito obrigado!* 

_Começo a me limpar da gosma... E mais ainda com o pano q Duorin me deu.

Logo q escuto Artan.
Olho para Patrick:_

*- Suba, vou logo atrás para te auxiliar!

-Duorin, se quiser subir após Patrick pode ir, não terei problemas para subir depois...*


----------



## Illuminae (Dec 19, 2002)

_Quando todos sobem, Artan se dirige a todos..._ 

*O que acham agora? Sabemos que os tremores vieram deste verme. Podemos abrir uma passagem pela parede como eu havia começado a fazer ou voltar de onde viemos, agora que Duorin resolveu nos avisar que pode abrir passagem de volta.* 

_Duorin começa a reparar agora que Artan não olha diretamente para seu rosto ao lhe dirigir a palavra, enquanto ele se apresenta "desfigurado"._


----------



## Duorin III (Dec 19, 2002)

Espero os ferimentos fecharem para me transformar em Duorin de novo. Então digo:
- Ainda existe uma outra passagem que nós ainda não vimos. Acho que vale apena averiguar antes de sairmos daqui...


----------



## Patrick (Dec 20, 2002)

- Estou bem agora - responde Patrick revigorado - embora ainda tenha um resquício de cansaço... mas com certeza, posso esperar, não gostaria de descobrir, enquanto durmo, que existe outra minhoca engolidora dessas. E não sei. Podemos tanto voltar a picaretar a parede quanto verificar outra área. Acho que picaretar por demandar mais tempo pode ser um segundo plano, ams não me oponho em especial a nenhuma, mas acho irmos pelo mais fácil primeiro.


----------



## sty (Dec 20, 2002)

*À Caminho...*

_Chego lá em cima com um postura meio fraca e cansada...

Após me recompor me concentro um minuto e murmuro umas palavras...
Uma luz fosca aparece repentinamente, cobre meu corpo e se desfaz...
Isso se repete mais uma vez...

Ainda bem concentrado respiro fundo...

Agora pareço um pouco melhor, mais disposto...

Me direcino para o grupo:_ 

*- Passamos por algumas bifurcações, de qual vc está Falando Duorin!?? Acho difícil vasculharmos todas essas galerias!! Por isso concordo com Artan continuar a abrir passagem pela parede!

- Mas e se esse monstro foi atraído pelas vibrações das batidas na parede!?*


----------



## Patrick (Dec 20, 2002)

Gente, vou tentar resumir o que aconteceu hoje no jogo:

- matamos o purple worm
- decidimos ao invés de picaretar a parede de novo, irmos tentar as outras passagens ainda não verificadas(depois irei enviar o mapa, pois ele ficou comigo e irei desenhá-lo e postá-lo ou enviar por e-mail)
- achamos dois corredores que acabavam em grades.
- Uma das duas grades tinha, por de trás de si, uma fraca luminosidade, que porém, indicava uma possível utilização da área.
- Fomos nessa grade mais iluminada
- Destrancarmos a grade(que tinha um cadeado) e encontramos depois da grade uma saleta que tinha parede de pedra de verdade.
- Nessa saleta à esquerda e ao alto existia uma outra grade que, porém, não tinha abertura nem fecho. Para frente a saleta continuava em um corredor(que aliás o Jonas não disse se esse corredor continuava como pedra ou como barro, mas não importa.
- Encontramos então uma porta de madeira que seria fácil de ouvir, porém escutamos vozes do outro lado e preferimos esperar, na chance de não sermos percebidos.
- Dormimos durante as oito horas e então, desarmamos a armadilha mágica(na verdade apenas passamos por ela, sem desarmar) que tinha na porta e a abrimos. Encontramos 4 portais numerados de 1 a 4, portais dourados.
- Mais à frente seguimos por um corredor até uam outra porta de madeira.
- Desarmamos a armadilha mágica na porta(essa sim foi desarmada), similar à outra desarmada.
- Depois da porta existia uma outra saleta com estantes à esquerda e à direita e à frente duas escrivaninhas
- Patrick achou um fundo falso com uma armadilha mágica e pediu para que todos retirassem o que achasse importante dali para somente depois desarmar, pois poderia botar fogo nos livros e assim perdê-los
- Duorin achou um interessante livro sobre criaturas(Jonas iria explicar melhor, porém dizendo que Purple Worm, Shadow e Gargulas constavam no livro)
- Artan achou um livro que fala sobre a cidade em que estamos atualmente, essa em ruínas.
- Patrick encheu a mochila com tomos sobre magia, tantos quanto coubessem e foi enrolando ultrapassando um pouco seu limite de peso ficando de light para medium(afinal, se encontrar algo melhor deixa os livros para trás... mas se não encontrar...)
- Desarmamos a armadilha mágica do fundo falso e achamos no fundo falso um mapa grande em um tubo que era uma espécie de representação da cidade daonde viemos(cidade de Artan), aonde tem uma espécie de buracos no subterrâneo e um outro desenho no mesmo ‘‘negócio’’ com uma cópia da cidade só que destruída.
- Artan achou a prova que precisava para saber que existia algo contra eles
- Duorin acha que realmente querem acabar com a cidade, mas não sabe quem
- Sty se pergunta: aonde tem uma árvore em uma Dungeon?
- Patrick pergunta: Se o Sty achar uma árvore posso achar ouro?

Ganhamos 500 xp cada um pelas armadilhas desarmadas
E o Jonas está para decidir quanto nos dará por termos alcançado um objetivo(goal) que foi encontrar uma prova sobre o ataque, uma plano de ataque.

O Jonas não disse quanto dará mas já disse que dará para todos nós passarmos de nível.

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Voltando ao jogo
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-==-=-=

- Artan, concordo com Duorin que devemos descobrir exatamente quem são os conspiradores. Mas se vocês quiserem seguir para a cidade creio que nós teremos mais êxito sozinhos. Somos mais facilmente indetectáveis e você não deve perder tempo, este que será precioso. ENtão se o Duorin, você e Sty concordarem, vocês - aponta para Sty e Artan -  podem voltar para a cidade, o mais rápido o possível, para avisar a cidade sobre o ataque e sobre o subterrâneo enquanto eu e o Duorin tentaremos ir mais rápido e descobrir sobre quem são os atacantes.


----------



## Tagore (Dec 21, 2002)

*Sty (Davi com o log do Jonas)*

Ações de Sty 

*- Já sabemos como eles agem (Artan mencionou antes)... Devemos tomar bastante cuidado agora!!

- Concordo que devemos avisar a cidade o qto antes!! Talvez  separar o grupo pode ser precipitado, mas podemos tentar. O q acha Artan!?*


----------



## Illuminae (Dec 21, 2002)

*O que eu precisava, era localizar algo que mostrasse COMO eles pretendem atacar Fading Cloud.

Agora é a hora de vocês pesarem seus objetivos e vontades.

Eu vou defender minha cidade. É imperativo que ela seja avisada dos planos.

Eu gostaria que Sty fosse comigo, pois é um enviado do Reino Anão para ajudar meu povo, e se eu não chegar com os planos, ele chegará.

Quanto a Duorin e Patrick...

A escolha é somente de vocês. Se vocês ficarem e prejudicarem os planos deles de qualquer forma, isso ajudará meu povo.

Se vocês descobrirem MAIS sobre os planos deles, também.

Se vocês quiserem voltar conosco, também.

Acho que será muito perigoso ficarem sozinhos aqui neste lugar, mas o que vocês quiserem fazer, eu concordo.*


----------



## Duorin III (Dec 21, 2002)

*Sobre ir ou ficar*

Continuando a conversa em susurros:
- Eu continuarei aqui caro capitão, pois minha missão ainda não terminou. 
- Mas espero encontrar vcs o mais rápido possível. Irei com vcs até para fora dos muros desta antiga cidade, quero ter certeza de que estão indo bem.
- Patrick, não descordarei de vc se quiser ficar, mas creio que serás mais útil com Artan e Sty do que comigo, pois sabes do que sou capaz.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 21, 2002)

- Irei ficar Duorin. Sei que você tem muitas capacidade mas eu tenho as minhas também e espero já ter provado isso. Creio que em uma batalha eu poderia auxiliar porém, quando o assunto são lugares que nem esse, fechados, com armadilhas, coisas a serem encontradas, creio que sou mais útil. Você não sabe o que pode encontrar mais para frente.
- Sim, acompanhemos os dois até a muralha de forma que tenhamos certeza de sua partida. Que Farlangh(nem sei se é assim que escreve) dêem pés ligeiros aos dois para voarem com a notícia e a nós, para que encontremos o que precisamos.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 21, 2002)

aqui vai o mapa se algo não ficou entendível me perguntem

o ponto roxo é o buraco do purple worm
o risco azul são as grades
o cinza é a parede aonde o murrico tava picaretando
os outros são dead ends ou algum final que o Jonas não especificou no mapa o que eram e então eu não soube o que era...auhauahuahuaah


----------



## Duorin III (Dec 21, 2002)

*Meia volta volver!*

- Devemos nos dirigir para fora agora, antes que alguém chegue...

(espero todos para irmos embora)


----------



## Patrick (Dec 25, 2002)

Nós fomos.


----------



## Tagore (Jan 6, 2003)

*não foram*

Vcs estão conversando em sussurros e terminando de guardar as coisas quando derrepente Patrick ouve um som vindo do corredor... Em seguida, todos ouvem passos se aproximando.

------AÇÕES------(Livre, mas cada um faz apenas uma ação)-----


----------



## Patrick (Jan 6, 2003)

Ativo minha capa e me recolho a um canto tentando perceber o que fez o barulho. Não saco minha espada pois sou rápido no saque. Irei esperar algum sinal de perigo mais concreto. Enquanto isso tento em mesclar às sombrar, me esconder em algum anteparo, de forma que eu tenho o benefício da surpresa.


----------



## sty (Jan 8, 2003)

*"Red Alert"*

_Vou em silêncio para um local com pouca iluminação e tento me esconder nas sombras e atrás de algum objeto grande para q eu possa ver sem ser visto.

Mov. Silently:14 = 11 + 3d          Hide: 20 = 9d + 11

Faço isso prestando bastante atenção no q está vindo para cá!!

Listen: 10 = 9 + 1           Spot: 14 = 9 + 5d
_


----------



## Duorin III (Jan 9, 2003)

*Every body get hide!!!*

Eu me aproximo da parede e me transformo em uma aranha e vou para de trás da estante de livros mais perto.


----------



## Illuminae (Jan 9, 2003)

*"Every body get hide!!!" ou " Todos peguem couro!"*

(jonecas precisamos de um mapa urgente, principalmente eu de full plate)


----------



## Illuminae (Jan 16, 2003)

_Artan, já dentro da sala, se posiciona ao lado da porta, esperando quem vier entrando... 

*Se for uns daqueles malditos... * - pensa... 

Empunha seu martelo com as duas mãos, esperando. Um lampejo de dúvida passa pela sua mente, e ele decide atacar se a pessoa que está vindo começar a fazer uma magia...
_ 





Ready Action= Atacar com power attack-5/+5 se o oponente começar a fazer magia.


----------



## Tagore (Jan 16, 2003)

*entrando*

Vocês rapidamente se posicionam. Sty e Patrick atrás das escrivaninhas e Artan ao lado da porta. Duorin, de um momento para outro, em forma de aracnídeo entra pelas estantes. O som, agora claramente de passos, aumenta e de repente para, quando vcs ouvem vozes exaamente atrás da porta:

- Espere, acho q ouvi alguma coisa!
- Não é nada! É impossível entrarem aqui.

E então a porta se abre e um homem com um manto vermelho, como o do mago que vcs viram lá de cima, só que com um cinto dourado prendendo a roupa entra um passo dentro da sala e para. Ele olha ao redor da sala por uma fração de segundo e com um olhar de supresa ao ver o grande guerreiro ao seu lado. Um outro homem está atrás dele, ainda fora da sala.

--------------------
AÇÕES
INICIATIVAS - P,C1,C2,A,D,S
--------------------


----------



## Patrick (Jan 17, 2003)

Patrick saca sua espada rapidamente, saindo de seu esconderijo atrás da escrivaninha,  vai até a pessoa de manto vermelho e tenta dar um espadada:

attack: 15(dado)+8 (base attack) + 1(espada)= 24

dano: 2(lâmina)+ 3(fogo)+1(mágico) = 6
sneak attack = 26
se for sneak = 26+5= 31


----------



## Illuminae (Jan 18, 2003)

(jonas, a gente tem um round de surpresa, antes das iniciativas. neh?)


----------



## Tagore (Jan 29, 2003)

*Puta merda!*

Escrevi uma mensagem grande pra caceta, mas apagou-se! Estava aqui no laboratório e deu pau na hora de enviar!

Vou tentar resumir:

Notícias

---continua...---


----------



## Duorin III (Jan 29, 2003)

*Dica( ê! voltou a postar!!!)*

(Dá próxima vez Jonas, escreva no bloco de notas e salva, daí é só recortar e colar. Se der pau, faz de novo. Tô com saudades!!! snif!!)


----------



## Tagore (Jan 30, 2003)

*Notícias*

Eu sempre salvo antes de enviar, mas na primeira vez qu eu dei mole aconteceu isso!

Vou aproveitar o thread para mandar notícias.
Bom, já estou mais ou menos bem adaptado embora sentindo falta de Brasília. Fiquei alguns dias com o Tomão e fui pra casa da minha irmã, mas já estou no apartamento novo! Vou dividir um ap com uma amiga que conheci aqui no curso. A galera é legal e já estamos nos entrosando bem. Vamos sair a noite. O apartamento é no prédio da minha irmã e tem bastante espaço se vcs quiserem vir algum dia! (não tem móveis mesmo, hehe)

Esse curso inicial termina dia 26 de fevereiro e as aulas voltam dia 10 de março. Nesse período devo ir a Brasília, também porque de 11 a 15 de março vai ter as festas de formatura, colação, etc. (Eu aviso melhor depois)

Sobre o jogo, vamos continuar como for possível:

--------------------------

Patrick acerta o indivíduo que se mostra totalmente surpreso, e o segundo corre pelo corredor, saindo das suas visões. (Valeu, Maurecas, esse é o round surpresa). 

-------AÇÕES--------Continua as iniciativas -- Artan --
Não vai dar para fazer mapas e coisas mais elaboradas pelo menos por enquanto, então, todos concordando o jogo vai ficar um pouco mais "livre, leve e solto". Se alguém quiser pode fazer o grid dda sala que é de 30 por 25ft, com as estantes nas paredas maiores e a porta na menor, como no desenho na página anterior.
---------FALOW-----------------------------------------------


----------



## Illuminae (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: Notícias*



			
				Tagore said:
			
		

> * Vou dividir um ap com uma amiga que conheci aqui no curso.- *




voce sabe exatamente a cara e a movimentacao de bracos que eu to fazendo agora, neh?

uaheuhauehauheauheuah


----------



## Patrick (Jan 31, 2003)

tipo, murrico... legal vc fazer comentários e tal... mas tipo... e o ARTAN?????


----------



## Illuminae (Feb 6, 2003)

_Artan fala em anão:_ 

*Vamos impedir que o outro fuja, Sty!*

_E passa esbarrando no mago surpreso, ignorando-o, correndo atrás do mago que fugiu._ 




Artan passou pelo square ocupado pelo surpreso, q nao pode da AoO (ta flat-footed e desarmado) e corre medireção ao outro, com intuito de entrar na frente dele e bloquear sua escapada. Eu posso passar pelo square dele, pois ele está desarmado, então não dá AoO. Se el tentar passar pelo meu, morre.


----------



## Duorin III (Feb 6, 2003)

*O terror dos magos!!*

Desço da estante, me transformo no Roper e ataco o mago1 com os strands.

Escape Artist (DC23) ou STR (DC19) pra escapar
Save Fort (DC18)- falhou (2d8 de dano na força temporariamente)

1o ataque ( 11 + 4 dado)
2o ataque (11 +12 dado)

(Obs: São dois saves para este round.)


----------



## Patrick (Feb 8, 2003)

desenho do patrick... Não está perfeito, mas a idéia é essa.


----------



## sty (Feb 9, 2003)

*Atacar!!*

_Saio de trás da escrivaninha já sacando minha espada e corro na direção em que Artan foi. Passo pelo mago 1 da mesma forma q Artan. (mas se ele tiver combat reflexes ele pode dar ataque de oportunidade mesmo flat-footed!! hehehe)_

* (Em anão) Estou logo atrás de vc, Artan!*

_Corro até 80ft (charge) para acertar o maguinho q fugiu.

- Caso dê pra cheguar nele com até 80ft, eu o ataco.

   Ataque: 39 = 19d + 2 + 18      
   Confirmação do crítico: 32 = 12d + 18 + 2
   Dano:  21 = 7 + 14  // Crítico: 44 (21 + 23 (= 9 + 14)  )

- Caso não dê para atacar eu corro até 200ft pra alcança-lo. E tento ficar na sua frente para impedir sua passagem._

Caso, por algum motivo, o mago q correu ainda esteja flat footed teria uma pequena mudança...digo isso pq li algo sobre round surprise, mas o cara saiu correndo logo em seguida, aí não entedi...


----------



## Patrick (Feb 10, 2003)

Davi, como é o round surpresa, te adianto que a sua ação tme que se limitar a um partial action, então não dá para você fazer tudo isso que você disse. Não estou dando uam de mestre, ams como o Jonas está demorando a postar lá de BH esotu adiantando que você terá que alterar a sua ação.

Assim que você corrigir colocarei minha ação aqui.


----------



## Illuminae (Feb 10, 2003)

(so um toque q eu pensei agora. jonas: o mago q nao foi surpreso nao corre 4x, pois correr e full round. nao sei o q vc fez com ele, entao to te lembrando, so.)


----------



## Patrick (Feb 10, 2003)

Patrick percebendo que seus amigos foram cuidar dos outros inimigo ele se foca no que havia ficado atordoado. Solta sua espada e saca um blackjack(freeaction). Com o blackjack bate no inimigo na intenção de não matar mas de apenas fazer o inimigo cair no chão(subdual).

1: 12(dado)+ 8 = 20
2: 13(dado)+ 3 = 16

1: 3(sap) + 20(sneak) = 23(subdual)
2: 6(sap) + 27(sneak) = 33(subdual)

oBS.: Somente darei o segundo golpe se o cara ainda estiver em pé, se o cara cair não darei um segundo golpe, afinal, quero interrogar ele.


----------



## sty (Feb 10, 2003)

*Out Game...*

Olha, não tô querendo dar uma de mestre tbém, mas tem alguma coisa errada...

1o - Rolou round surprise?! O Patrick fez uma full action logo q os caras entraram na sala...

2o - O maurecas já falou, o cara2 não tava surprise?!

3o - Fiz minha ação baseado que já tava rolando full round.... 

Acho q não ficou bem claro esse round suprise.... 

Alguém, de preferência o Jonas pode esclarecer???


----------



## Patrick (Feb 10, 2003)

vamos deixar disso. O jonas vai demorar e tem o seguinte, ele disse que agora ia ser mais solto.

Não uso isso como justificativa até por discordar de que eu tenha feito uma full action. Mas esse não é o assunto.

Acho que devemos ir pelo que o André me disse no ICQ: a gente vai postando e quando o Jonas postar ele corrige tudo o que tiver de ser corrigido ou não. Até lá podemos manter contato com ele por ICQ.

Que até lá imaginemos que tudo ocorre como narramos.


----------



## Illuminae (Feb 11, 2003)

*Vamo adianta esse budega logo! auheuaheu*

Ai, galera, aqui vai o resumo.
Assegura que as condições apresentadas aqui estão certas.
Os *concertos* das ações o Jonas faz quando postar.  

rola a iniciativa 

(Patrick > Mago Bunda 1 > Mago Bunda 2 > Artan > Duorin > Sty)

e começa o round surpresa.

(Davi, em todo o round surpresa só pode ser feita partial action, depois fica normal)

==========================================

ROUND de SURPRESA

1. Patrick da um partial charge e acerta Mago Bunda 1 surpreso (sneak attack).

2. Mago Bunda toma porrada e não reclama, pois está surpreso.

3. Mago Bunda 2 (nao surpreso) foge. *possível erro, jonas, veja a distância q ele pode correr.*

4. Artan corre atrás do mago bunda 2. *ver distância, mas é proporcional ao mago, anyway*

5. Duorin destransforma e ataca MB 1, ainda surpreso. *transformar é Free Action? Se nao for, ta tudo errado. ERRO: só poderia um ataque, pois o segundo ja nao existiu.*

6. Sty corre atrás do mago. *verificar o quanto, se der tbm faz um partial charge*
==========================================

1o ROUND

1. Patrick faz FULL ATTACK e detona no sneak attack o MB1, que ainda esta flat-footed.

2. *JONAS IS LOADING... 0,0000000000003%*


----------



## Illuminae (Feb 23, 2003)

*PUTARIA MALUCA*

 *CLUBBER!!!*


----------



## sty (Mar 6, 2003)

*TRANSMISSION COMPLETE*

(foi no log-in do Davi,mas blz)

Round Surpresa

Patrick acerta a fere o mago bunda num ponto vital, causando-lhe muita dor.
O outro mago foge correndo pelos corredores, sendo seguido por Artan e Sty.

Essa parte é apenas para o Artan e o Sty:

O mago corre pelo corredor virando a primeira vez (como pode-se ver no mapa. É preciso prestar atenção, pois talvez a narração não seja tão clara). É possível para Artan ver a ponta da sua capa quando ele fez a curva. Após a primeira virada há uma outra curva para a esquerda (que dá no corredor com umas coisas que parecem "portais"). Como o mago estava a 15ft de Artan e 20ft de Sty, quando ele faz a segunda curva não dá pra vê-lo mais (o movimento foi bem pouco até aí). Quando Artan e Sty chegam na frente do corredor, não vêem o mago (não deu pra ver pra que lado ele foi).

Podem continuar o movimento como decidirem para finalizar o partial action do round surpresa. Nisso, Artan correu 30ft e Sty, 35, até agora.

-------------------

Duorin se transforma (free action), e faz um ataque, que acerta o mago bunda. Este, se debate e aguenta o "veneno" na sua pele.

FIM DO ROUND SURPRESA

ROUND 1

Patrick, trocando de arma, acerta a nuca do mago bunda, que sem ter tido chance de se soltar, cai de bunda inconsciente.

=========
Continua a ordem P/A/D/S - Só lembrem de completar a falha temporal de A e S.
=========


----------



## Patrick (Mar 7, 2003)

(Como a minha ação foi a última qu eo Jonas narrou agora é a vez do Murrico, que esta viajando. AGORA Ë COM VOCÊ MAURÍCIO!!!)


----------



## Illuminae (Mar 13, 2003)

_Artan segue ate a sala com as quatro portas._ 


(partial action)


_Artan olha para os lados, e, não vendo o mago, se abaixa para procurar pegadas no chão cheio de pó._ 


(search = *15* = 13 + 2)


----------



## Duorin III (Mar 14, 2003)

*Nos precavendo...*

Me destransformo (free action) e retiro do mago caído tudo, inclusive seus componentes materiais para magia. Deixo com ele somente suas roupas normais. Guardo tudo comigo.


----------



## sty (Mar 17, 2003)

*Rastreando...*

_Chego correndo e vendo Artan abaixado dou um salto sobre ele e caio do outro lado do corredor, sem tocar no centro da sala dos 4 portais e apagar alguma pegada.

Jump 56 + 5 = 61 
Tumble 13 + 6 = 19 (pra não fazer muito barulho ou espalhar muito pó)

Do outro lado tento ver se o mago não passou direto pela sala e seguiu pelo corredor.

Search 18 + 2 = 20
Spot 11 + 9 = 20_


----------



## Patrick (Mar 17, 2003)

Patrick amarra o oponente com sua corda dando várias volta em seu corpo. 

(se precisar de algum teste me avisa por ICQ tá Jonas?)


----------



## Patrick (Mar 17, 2003)

tchan


----------



## Patrick (Mar 18, 2003)

Patrick sorrindo na terra do Sol poente...


----------



## Patrick (Mar 18, 2003)

Eis o Artan...


----------



## Patrick (Mar 18, 2003)

Sty, comparem


----------



## Patrick (Mar 18, 2003)

Meu desenho...


----------



## Patrick (Mar 18, 2003)

O sty que o davi postou na segunda página


----------



## Illuminae (Mar 21, 2003)

*Saída pela direita!*

_Artan fala, voltado para o corredor de onde veio:_ 

*Duorin, Patrick vamos entrar no primeiro portal a direita, venha Sty!* 

_E irrompe no desconhecido..._


----------



## Duorin III (Mar 21, 2003)

*Vamos!!*

Digo com certa pressa na voz.
- Vamos Patrick!! Podemos estar em perigo!!

Então Duorin corre em direção à Artan


----------



## Patrick (Mar 21, 2003)

Patrick faz uma cara de seriedade e em tom irônico fala para Duorin:
- Essas crianças... Será que eles sabem o que estão fazendo?

Patrick segura o corpo do mago que está no chão e sai correndo atrás de duorin(base speed: 20ft pelo peso do corpo)


----------



## Patrick (Mar 21, 2003)

Patrick arrasta o vilão...aiuhaiuhuia


----------



## Patrick (Mar 21, 2003)

ilustração


----------



## Tagore (Mar 25, 2003)

*Desconhecido*

(essa parte é primeiro para o Artan, mas como Duorin e Patrick foram atrás, e provavelmente Sty tb, vou postar aqui logo e não no icq)

Artan entra no portal com destino desconhecido e aparece no meio de um grande salão de forma hexagonal. O teto está destruído e a luz do sol é visível. Há muita sujeira e destroços, com pedras pequenas e grandes no chão e várias pilastras caídas, sendo algumas muito longas que ainda restam de pé. Há 6 passagens, uma em cada parede, que levam a 6 corredores, que  escurecem a medida em que entram.


________________
(Se organizem para não bagunçar as iniciativas, que ainda são as mesmas.)


----------



## sty (Mar 25, 2003)

*Vamu neeeessaa!!*

_Sigo na direção do portal e entro nele._


----------



## Duorin III (Mar 26, 2003)

*Mapinha bonitinho*

Isso é pra ajudar a seguir o cara.


----------



## Illuminae (Mar 26, 2003)

*Mas será o Benedito?*

_Artan não move os pés ao reaparecer na sala hexagonal para não apagar possíveis pistas do mago. Após olhar para os lados para verificar se está em perigo, se abaixa e observa o chão para ver para onde ele foi._ 


Search = *17* = 15 +2

(agora e o Duorin e Sty. Depois comeca outro round com Patrick.)


----------



## Duorin III (Mar 26, 2003)

*Seguindo o resto*

Eu sigo o grito de Sty e entro no portal. Ao aparecer lá eu olho para todos os lados para ver onde eu estou e saio da frente para dar lugar a Patrick


----------



## sty (Mar 29, 2003)

*Escalando...*

_Chego perto de uma das pilastras ainda de pé, uma mais resistente. Salto e começo a escalar..._

*- Vou tentar ver se localizo onde estamos...*


----------



## Patrick (Mar 30, 2003)

Patrick continua puxando o cara amarrado até o portal e, se der tempo,a travesso o portal.

(Jonas, me diz se eu consegui atravessar já)


----------



## Tagore (Apr 7, 2003)

Artan - encontra uma pegada, próxima ao centro, onde vcs apareceram, mas tem que fazer um check de track para seguir, não é?

Sty - Tem que me dar o check de climb, não é?!?!?!?! Lá de cima, apesar de não subir muito acima da altura das paredes Sty reconhece que vcs estão mais ou menos no centro da cidade destruída. Ele vê o lado da muralha que vcs entraram ao longe.

Patrick - Aparece no salão, carregando o mago inconsciente no ombro.

Duorin e Artan ouvem passos leves... continua....


(qualquer coisa podem postar)


----------



## Illuminae (Apr 7, 2003)

*Depre esse slow motion.*



			
				Tagore said:
			
		

> *Artan - encontra uma pegada, próxima ao centro, onde vcs apareceram, mas tem que fazer um check de track para seguir, não é? *




Não necessariamente:



> Normal: A character without this feat can use the Search skill tofind tracks, but can only follow tracks if the DC is 10 or less.






> Surface DC Surface DC
> Very soft ground 5
> 
> Very Soft Ground: Any surface (fresh snow, *THICK DUST*, wet mud)that holds deep, clear impressions of footprints.




Pela sua descrição do local, dá. (muita poeira cobrindo o chão. fica fácil ver quem acabou de passar por ali.(ver acima.

Se por algum motivo bizarro não der, eu quero saber a direção da pegada q eu achei pra saber pra onde ele foi mais ou menos e escolher uma passagem.

Os passos eu ouço estao vindo ou indo? De onde? Explica direito.

--------------------------------------------------

Agora, Jonas, na boa, ta lerda demais a tua aventura. ta perdendo a graça. Falei co o andré e achamos q vc deve se organizar e estipular um esquema certo pra continuar ou desistir.

Todo mundo trabalha e tem estagio e universidade, se arruma ai q vc nao e o mais ocupado nao. Se vc ainda quiser, pq nao ta parecendo.

Ta muito trash essa demora.

(se quiser pode ate deixar resolucao de regras indicadas q eu resolvo e posto se tu nao tiver com livro ao lado do PC ao postar, pensa num jeito ai e fala pra gente


----------



## Duorin III (Apr 8, 2003)

*Escutando passos*

Falando sussurrado para todos:
- Shhh...  Façam silêncio por um momento.

Tento saber de qual corredor os passos estão vindo.
Listen ( dado 19 + 7 listen)


----------



## Tagore (Apr 8, 2003)

*Sapo do Maurício*

As críticas estão certas. Vou continuar o jogo, fazendo como sugeriu e prometo tentar postar pelo menos 3 vezes por semana, ok?
-------------------------------------------------------

CONTINUANDO

Vcs escutam os passos já próximos, e de frente para vcs, da passagem 1, sai um homem com um rosto de traços fortes e uma barba bem feita. Com aparência de mais de 40 anos e cabelos e barba com manchas grisalhas. Alto e aparentemente forte, está vestindo uma armadura com detalhes dourados, que apesar de robusta, não parece prejudicar seus movimentos. Sem elmo, porém, com uma proteção, que sobe dos ombros de lado e da nuca em curva, abrindo ao subir e uma capa vermelha nas costas. Ele entra no salão, com uma presença surpreendente, mas para de repente ainda no início a distância de vcs. Ele os observa curioso por um segundo, fixando seu olhar mais em Artan e toma a frente, falando com uma voz firme e clara e gesticulando os braços, num tom nada ameaçador mas até certo ponto amistoso:

- A tempos não tenho tão grande surpresa! Calma, abaixem essas armas. Não vamos brigar ainda. (ele fala num tom leve, passando de uma frase para outra rapidamente, formando um clima ameno) Que bela demonstração de força vcs me proporcionaram! E pensar que podia ser muito maior. Mas que grupo peculiar... (Agora ele fala se voltando para Artan) não esperava ver um supremo guerreiro de Fading Cloud com companheiros como tais (apesar do modo de falar, o comentário não é agressivo a vcs). Vejo que algumas coisas já estão mudando, e mais rápido do que eu imaginava!

(Ele faz uma pausa como esperando suas reações e para vcs falarem.)

-------- O JOGO AGORA ESTÁ EM "PARTIAL-FREE-TALK" -- Cada um  faz um post com fala apenas (qualquer reação maior vamos rerrolar as iniciativas) -----------------


----------



## Illuminae (Apr 8, 2003)

*ESPERA!!!!!!*

pow jonas, e o resultado do meu search???? eu fui o primeiro a chegar e vc nao colocou o resultado, vc nem mencionou depois de eu ter respondido suas peguntas. DA UM PAUSE AI GALERA!

O meu resultado pode influenviar minha acao ANTES da conversa.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 8, 2003)

( se o Jonas e vc chegarem a conclusão de que a ação vai mudar eu retiro o que vou dizer. Senão, para adiantar já que o Jonas nem sempre tá conseguindo postar, já coloca a minha reação para no caso de nada diferente acontecer)

Segurando bem a corda que prende o bandido apenas olhos para ver se ele ainda está desacordado. Então pergunto:
- Posso saber a quem estou divertindo para que possa decidir o próximo entretenimento?


----------



## Illuminae (Apr 9, 2003)

(Caceta, daniel....)


----------



## Tagore (Apr 9, 2003)

*search*

Não da pra seguir a pegada, apenas para ver que parece estar voltada para a direção em frente, mais ou menos do lado que o cara apareceu, o que aumenta as chances do mago ter fugido para uma das tres portas 6, 1, ou 2. Não dá pra saber precisamente, pois nem é uma pegada perfeita, o que encontra é uma área como o pé tivesse escorregado e deixado uma marca ao correr. O chão tem destroços e pedras grandes e pequenas, mas é de pedra e não tem tanta poeira, ou terra que de para seguir bem algumas pegadas. É preciso saber identificar marcas desse tipo para rastrear.


----------



## Tagore (Apr 15, 2003)

*Podem postar.*

Vcs não estavam reclamando? Agora que eu posto, cadê? Se não forem falar nada, digam pelo menos.
---------------
Vou para casa na semana santa! Chego na quinta de manhã. Vamos fazer alguma coisa. O Tomas tb vai estar em Brasília. Postem! Falou


----------



## Illuminae (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: Podem postar.*



			
				Tagore said:
			
		

> *Vcs não estavam reclamando? Agora que eu posto, cadê? Se não forem falar nada, digam pelo menos.
> ---------------
> *




ficar 2 *DIAS* sem postar é diferente de ficar 2 *MESES*.
seu coisinha hipocritinha.

o negocio e que ficou estranho esse cara nonsense aparecendo no caminho e falando um monte de coisas cortando as nossa acoes, sendo q a gente ainda tem chance de pegar o mago.
o cara deu time stop na gente e enquanto a gente ta congelado e fez esse monte de coisas e?

A gente nenhuma hora falou q parou pra esperar algo.
num round eu atravessei o portal e olhei para o chao pra ver a pegada.
Ao ve-la ja vou seguir a direcao enquanto os outros ias aparecendo por tras de mim.
vc q enrolou pra dizer o q eu vi.

Acho melhor continuar essa parte aki em brasilia ao vivo.
qq vcs acham?


----------



## Duorin III (Apr 15, 2003)

*O que eu acho*


Acho que todos vcs são brokens.
O Jonas não postar durante um longo tempo é trash. Mas isto não é desculpa pra não postar durante dois dias...

"Ah, vc quebrou meu brinquedinho!!! Por causa disso eu quebro o seu tbm!"

Seus brokens!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Illuminae (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: O que eu acho*



			
				Duorin III said:
			
		

> *
> Acho que todos vcs são brokens.
> O Jonas não postar durante um longo tempo é trash. Mas isto não é desculpa pra não postar durante dois dias...
> 
> ...




tipo, nao e essa a situacao, o negocio q ta complicado, coisa q vc mesmo me disse, seu mane

e ja q se o negocio do cara aparecer e falar no meio da nossa acao estiver valendo, VOCE DEVERIA TER POSTADO, sua anta anformologica.

mai é burro mes, sô.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2003)

Murrico, vc disse que o Jonas tinha que postar  a parada para vc saber se ia mudar sua ação ou se ia fazer sei lá o que.

Interpretando que o Jonas já disse tudo que tinha a dizer aquela minha ação tá valendo.

E agora é só o próximo na iniciativa agir  e retornar ao fluxo.

Eu acho que devemos continuar o jogo por thread e SE rolar jogo ao vivo jogaremos.

EU mesmo nem sei se poderei jogar essa semana.

Isso era o que eu queria dizer.

Falow!

Abaixo está de novo a minha ação:

=========================================

Segurando bem a corda que prende o bandido apenas olhos para ver se ele ainda está desacordado. Então pergunto:
- Posso saber a quem estou divertindo para que possa decidir o próximo entretenimento?


----------



## Illuminae (Apr 16, 2003)

Patrick said:
			
		

> *Murrico, vc disse que o Jonas tinha que postar  a parada para vc saber se ia mudar sua ação ou se ia fazer sei lá o que. *




exato, ele disse que nao mudou nada.



> _Interpretando que o Jonas já disse tudo que tinha a dizer aquela minha ação tá valendo.
> [/B]_



_

é o que parece.




E agora é só o próximo na iniciativa agir  e retornar ao fluxo.[/B]

Click to expand...




Errado. o jonas liberou as falas, aprendam a ler. 
nao e minha vez.
e livre ate alguem tomar uma acao que precise de iniciativa.
portanto voces deveriam ter postado, se quisessem.

se ta rolando esse teletransporte do cara mesmo o artan ta parado por um momento esperando vcs se pronunciarem, oiu seja eu nao quis postar, se vcs quisessem ja deveriam ter feito.





Eu acho que devemos continuar o jogo por thread e SE rolar jogo ao vivo jogaremos.

EU mesmo nem sei se poderei jogar essa semana.

 [/B]

Click to expand...




pow faz uma forcinha ae, caceta. o bicho ta vindo de la e tem varios dias pra jogar._


----------



## Duorin III (Apr 16, 2003)

*Ai carai...*

Eu direciono a palavra para o cara desconheicdo que se teletransportou de forma teletransportativamente dizendo que isso foi broken Jonas:

Diplomacia (17 dado + 12 skill)
- Não falo só por mim. Quem é vc? É melhor que não seja daqui senhor, pois meus companheiros não esperarão...


----------



## Patrick (Apr 16, 2003)

Bem, continua a mesma coisa. Não garanto que poderei jogar. Tenho trabalhos a fazer. O feriado vai ser para mim ótimo para retirar o atraso e tem outra, se sobrar algum tempo eu devo passar com a Carol, afinal, até mesmo com ela eu tenho saído pouco.


----------



## Tagore (Apr 16, 2003)

*dejá-vu*

ai carai... quem quiser jogar poem o dedo aqui que já vai fechar!
-------------------------------
Quem ainda não postou sua FALA, somente sua FALA, nada além de sua FALA, que poste-a agora ou poste que não falou nada.
-------------------------------


----------



## Illuminae (Apr 16, 2003)

Voce diz agora assim como "neste momento" ou como em "daqui a alguns minutos"?


----------



## sty (Apr 16, 2003)

*Ação*

_Fico parado esperando o cara falar... Mas fico concentrado nas passagens da sala e nos arredores por onde tem passagem. _ 

Faço take 10 ou 20 o q der em spot e listen, se der...


----------



## Patrick (Apr 16, 2003)

Davi, para fazer um take 10 ou take 20 você precisa de tempo, é tempo é exatamente o que vc não tem, afinal, o Jonas falou que só podemos postar falas.
Só tentando adiantar que nesse momento você não pode dar take 10 ou 20.


----------



## Tagore (Apr 24, 2003)

> Patrick: - Posso saber a quem estou divertindo para que possa decidir o próximo entretenimento?





> Duorin: - Não falo só por mim. Quem é vc? É melhor que não seja daqui senhor, pois meus companheiros não esperarão...




- Seus companheiros não esperarão o que? Não fique nervoso, temos muito o que conversar. Quem sou eu? Mas não entendo porque estás quieto até agora, guerreiro. Tenho muito a lhe mostrar (mais uma vez olha para Artan. e depois para Patrick) Pergunte a seu amigo. Talvez ele não tenha me reconhecido nessa nova forma. Imagino que a última imagem minha seria de um velho inútil em uma cadeira ou a lembrança de um guerreiro morto em batalha, pois o meu veraddeiro caminho desde aquela época foi outro... muito diferente do que qualquer um daquela cidade esperaria.

-----------------------------------

(Continua...)


----------



## Tagore (Apr 25, 2003)

(Pause para vcs falarem. )



> PARTIAL-FREE-TALK - Cada um faz um post com fala apenas ou postando que não fala nada ou esperando alguém falar antes (qualquer reação maior vamos rerrolar as iniciativas) -----------------


----------



## Patrick (Apr 25, 2003)

Patrick fala:
- O que?


----------



## sty (Apr 26, 2003)

*Na mesma*

Idem anterior...


----------



## Duorin III (Apr 26, 2003)

*Duorin diz:*

- Não temos tempo senhor. Explique-se rápido por favor.


----------



## Illuminae (Apr 26, 2003)

*Lets party*

_Artan observa por alguns segundos as palavras daquele senhor à sua frente, enquanto pondera sobre quais seriam suas intenções, e como evitar q o mago escape... Mas logo após ouvi-lo, se pronuncia..._ 

*Não, não o conheço. E o que você foi ou representou antes de eu chegar a Fading Cloud não me interessa, pois agora tudo o que você representa é uma ameaça à vida daqueles que eu amo e que me acolheram. E se você foi corrompido, aprenderá que há pessoas cuja vontade não pode ser comprada...* 

_Artan grita então uma frase em anão, e irrompe na sala, com a espada em punho, na direção do homem, e, chegando perto dele, com a força do seu corpo perfura um espaçamento da armadura dele, fazendo sangue espirrar no chão atrás do homem..._ 


------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ao ouvir o cara:
Sense Motive (20 +12)= *32* 
Jonas, um dos usos do sense motive (hunch) é analisar a situação e juntar algumas dicas do ambiente (jeito de falar das pessoes, jogo de corpo, etc) e "sacar" algo que não está explícito. O DC para isso é 20.
Meu check foi pra sacar se esse cara é um oponente (se faz parte do grupo dos magos), mesmo ele estando falando calminho assim.
Eu (maurício) acho q ele é. * Se na verdade eu saquei outra coisa com o sense motive, vc me avisa que a ação seria outra.* Senão é isso mesmo.

Mandei pelo icq o q o Artan falou em anão pra quem entende anão.

*CRÍTICO!*

Ataque: *38* = (20+16+2(charge))
Confirmação: *34*  = (16+16+2)
Dano Crítico: *31* = (4+4+6+3+7x2)
(dano caso não comfirme o crítico): *22* = (4+4+7x2)


----------



## Patrick (Apr 26, 2003)

Bem, eu já vou colocar minha iniciativa aqui para que, quando o Jonas postar já liberar a galera na ordem:

Patrick: 19
aconselho a todos colocarem suas iniciativas


----------



## Illuminae (Apr 26, 2003)

*Iniciativa*

21 = 19+2


----------



## Duorin III (Apr 26, 2003)

*Esse é o meu garoto!*

Minha inciativa: (17 dado + 3 Dex)


----------



## sty (Apr 27, 2003)

*Só pra não contrariar...*

Iniciativa: 20


----------



## Patrick (Apr 27, 2003)

*desculpas públicas*

Realmente o Davi me lembrou de uma coisa que eu havia esquecido, o Jonas hvaia dito que quando fosse rolar iniciativa ele iria rolar... foi mal. De qualquer forma, veremos o que o Jonas Klepton fará


----------



## Tagore (May 5, 2003)

Já que vcs rolaram as iniciativas, vai ficar assim mesmo:

Iniciativa: Artan/Sty/Duorin/Patrick

'Sense motive' - Sem nenhuma dificuldade, todos vcs percebem que o cara tem alguma relação com o grupo dos magos. Apesar da calma e do tom de voz, ainda pacífico, nota-se também que ele está de certo modo confiante e querendo dizer algo a vocês. Até a ação de Artan, cujo resultado eu vou narrar amanhã se der.


----------



## Tagore (May 7, 2003)

Artan parte para atacar Morgus (nem todos sabem o seu nome, mas vou colocar para facilitar) e o acerta com um grande golpe, fazendo-o cortar, incidindo sobre a armadura e rasgando uma pequena linha horizontal de sua capa. Não sangue, mas uma substância viscosa e de coloração mostarda pálida, espirra atrás dele e sobre Artan. Ele segura um gemido de dor cai abaixado com um joelho no chão e a mão sobre a ferida, respirando ofegante.

---------------------------------------

----------- AÇÕES - Sty, Duorin, Patrick ----------------


----------



## sty (May 9, 2003)

*Ao Ataque*

_Um pouco incomodado com a visão de um velho sendo atacado impiedosamente mas vendo a fúria de Artan ao iniciar tal ato, salto da pilastra em direção à Morgus._

*- O Mal perecerá diante de Kord!!* 

_Faço com q minha sombra fique em cima dele abrindo bem meus braços e qdo ele olha para cima para tentar ver minha ação desvio meu corpo em um movimento rápido, fazendo Morgus olhar para a luz do sol q está entrando no salão e distraí-lo momentâneamente. 
Com bastante agilidade caio ao seu lado, o flanqueando com Artan._

Se ele cair na finta faço um ataque q está decrito a seguir, já vou narrar pra não atrasar

_Já no solo faço um ataque rápido na direção do elmo de Morgus, na diagonal para as costas, tentando romper suas defesas..._

Explicando o q rolou:
1o - Mov = salto para baixo.
2o - Mov eq = Finta: fazer o cara olhar para o sol. Caindo ele perde a dex no AC no meu próximo ataque.
1o + 2o = full round
3o - Expert Tatician: Se ele cair na finta faço um ataque...

Jump 57 =1+56
Tumble 22 = 13 + 9
Bluff 25 = 13+12
Ataque1 37 = 18 + 19 (39 flanqueado e AC sem Dex pro Morgus)
Dano1 29 = 12+5+5+5+2


----------



## Duorin III (May 9, 2003)

*Velho que não é velho morre*

- Não és quem dizes ser!!

Vendo que o velho não é um velho de verdade, Duorin se transforma em uma coisa aforma, preta, que se arrasta pelo chão e, através de um tentáculo que se projeta pra frente, ele bate em Morgus no braço, saindo uma fumaça cinza escura do local e impregnando a armadura do sujeito com uma substância viscosa preta (eca!):

Touch Attack
Slam (15 dado + 8 slam)
2d6+4 do slam (5+3+4=12)
2d6 ácido ( 3+3=6)
Special: O ácido dissolve metal ou qualquer material orgânico de forma muito rápida.
50 de dano por round se a armadura não passar em um reflex save 19


----------



## Patrick (May 9, 2003)

Patrick duvida das atitudes de Artan e mesmo o furioso Sty pode estar sendo levado por impulso. Porém, quando observa Duorin agir tem certeza do que fazer. Saca sua espada em um lance de mão e vai atacar a criatura, tão falsa de aparência como o próprio Patrick.

Eu ando até o ponto aonde fique oposto a algum dos outros para flanquer o cara(não sei como pois não fizemos um grid)

expertise -5 ataque +5 AC
 17(dado) + 13  + 2(mágico)-5 (expertise) = 27 +2(flank) = 29
dano 4+2(mágico) = 6
  sneak: 5d6 = 20


----------



## Tagore (May 28, 2003)

*resultados*

(viajei - o site não tava funcionando - ia ter prova - fiquei estudando - foi adiata - continuei estudando - o site deu pau -então aí vai uma parte do que está por vir)

Sty pula, tentando confundir a visão de Morgus, mas no momento em que está no ar vê seus olhos brilharem, encarando-o fixamente com o rosto virado sobre o ombro. Sty cai no chão de seu pulo, mas Morgus acompanha- olho a olho, sem dar chance de um ataque oportuno.

Duorin acerta-o com seu tentáculo empregnando uma substância sobre Morgus. (André, preciso saber qual é o monstro q vc se transformou pra ler esse negócio da gosma)

Patrick, pelo outro lago, tenta acertá-lo, mas sua espada brande sem efeito sobre sua armadura.

---Continua---


----------



## Illuminae (May 29, 2003)

*Re: resultados*



			
				Tagore said:
			
		

> *(viajei - o site não tava funcionando - ia ter prova - fiquei estudando - foi adiata - continuei estudando - o site deu pau -então aí vai uma parte do que está por vir)
> *




Balela.... 




			
				Tagore said:
			
		

> *Patrick, pelo outro lago, *




" EI, ISSO É UM CORREDOR OU É UMA ÁREA!?!??!!?"


UHAEUHAUHEUAHEUHAUEHAUEHUAHEUAHEUH

Muito LOL!


----------



## Tagore (Jun 6, 2003)

Recaptulando:
Morgus desvia do ataque ácido da gosma em que Duorin se transformou e a espada de Patrick brande sem efeito sobre sua armadura. De um momento para outro ele não parece mais um velho fraco. Apesar de ainda curvado, sua expressão corporal muda, seus ombros se levantam e ele cerra os punhos. Ao mesmo tempo em que fala, com o mesmo tom de confiança, porém mais sério e irritado, ele abre os braços e de cada uma de suas mãos surge uma espada formada de uma energia verde e radiante com raios que sobem e descem do cabo a ponta.

- Tolo! Não vê que não podes evitar ao inevitável?! Por muito tempo também pensei assim, mas agora mostrarei como é inútil e insano tentar resistir a esse maravilhoso poder!

Então parte num ataque contra Artan e suas espadas se chocam provocando grande ruído. Eles se olham nos olhos, e as duas espadas se travam por um segundo. É possível sentir e ver a grande espada de Artan ficar vermelha bem no ponto de colisão, quando a espada de energia transpassa como uma ilusão a lamida adversária. O vermelho ao poucos desaparece, enquanto que com a outra espada, praticamente sem desviar o olhar de Artan, o "corpo" de "Duorin", a sua esquerda, também é transpassado. Entre o corte transversal, raios de energia circulam e desaparecem. A parte cortada cai atrás de "Duorin" e, agora se veem dois idênticos do que antes era um. Ainda sim, um último golpe é disferido sobre o Anão, que é cortado seriamente no braço.

---------------------------------PORRADA!!!------------------------------
(Iniciativa: Artan/Sty/Duorin/Patrick)


----------



## Duorin III (Jun 6, 2003)

*Tem até legenda!!!*

(Aí gente, vou colocar o grid e vcs vão dizendo as coordenadas pra eu recolocar vcs no espaço.)


----------



## Illuminae (Jun 9, 2003)

*COMO OUSA CHAMAR DE MARAVILHOSO AQUILO QUE TIROU DE MIM O QUE HAVIA DE MAIS IMPORTANTE?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MORRA MALDITO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* 

_Artan grita ao mesmo tempo em que gira o braço direito, golpeando de cima para baixo seguidas vezes o alvo de sua ira, como um martelo que sentencia um condenado..._ 




-------------------------------------------------------------
RAGE

1o ataque = *37* = (19+18)
Confirmação o crítico = *35*  = (17+18)

Dano crítico = *31* =(5+1+6+1)+2x9
Se não confirmar = *15*  =(5+1)+9

2o ataque = *25* = (12+13)
Dano= *19* =(6+4)+9

Meu AC é 32.


----------



## sty (Jun 9, 2003)

*Porrada!?!?*

_Após receber o ataque trago minha espada para perto de meu corpo, incrementando minhas defesas...

Murmuro rapidamente palavras com ton forte e uma luz brilhante surge em minha cabeça, se espalha rapidamente por todo meu corpo e se apaga da mesma forma q surgiu...

Giro minha espada no ar como se fosse atacar Morgus no braço, do mesmo modo q fui atacado... mas subtamente desvio o rumo de minha espada para confundí-lo e o destrair de meu verdadeiro ataque. Atacando na altura de sua cintura, rompendo de baixo para cima em sua armadura..._ 

Concentration: 18 = 15 + 3
Finta: 31 = 18 + 13
Ataque: 36 = 21 + 15
Dano: 35 = 17 + 10 + 8


----------



## Tagore (Jun 9, 2003)

Artan - 1o ataque acertou. 2o errou.
Sty - Caiu na finta. e acertou.


----------



## Duorin III (Jun 9, 2003)

*Blosshh.........Blosshh.......*

E então a outra coisa preta se move em direção de morgus, passando por ele sem atacá-lo. (este outro pedaço do black pudding andou de (F4) onde estava, para (G5), depois andou pelo espaço do Sty (G6) e parou em (G7)).

Redimenssionei o Black Pudding no espaço.

O outro que está em (F5) estende seu corpo tentando encobrir Morgus como um pano preto da morte!!!

Ooze 1: ataca
Slam: (dado 17 + 8 slam +2 flanco=27)
Improved grab: (dado 17 + 8 base + 3 STR + 2 size= 30)

Obs:. Ele terá que tirar mais que 30 pra passar no graple check.
(d20+base attack+strenght + size modifier). Mesmo ele passando no teste de grapple, se eu o acertei, o dano continua valendo.

- pegando o ataque e passando no grapple:
dano (slam 11 + ácido 11 = 22)
Save Reflex DC 19

- pegando o ataque e NÃO passando no grapple:
dano (slam 11 + ácido 11 = 22)
dano (constrict 14 + ácido de novo 5 = 19)
Save Reflex DC 23 (é mais difícil passar no save em grapple)

Ooze 2: move somente


----------



## Duorin III (Jun 9, 2003)

Tá assim agora


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2003)

Patrick não entende ainda o ocorrido e tenta desferir mais uma sessão de golpes de sua espada:

1o ataque: 13(dado)+8(base)+2(mágico)+2(flanqueando)= 25
2o ataque: 20(crítico)+3(base)+2(mágico)+2 flanqueando= 27
confirmação: 19(crítico)+3+2+2=26
obs.: short sword 19-20

dano:
1o ataque: 4(dado)+ 2(mágico) + 21(sneak:flank) = 28
2o ataque: 5(dado)+2(mágico) + 20(sneak:flank) = 27
2oataque(DANO EXTRA: Crítico): 6(dado)+ 2(mágico) + 25(sneak:flank) = 33

DANO TOTAL = 28+27+33 = 88

após isso grita:
- Morte ao que não deve estar vivo!


----------



## Duorin III (Jun 10, 2003)

Olha o como o Duori está.


----------



## Tagore (Jun 13, 2003)

Duorin:
Ooze 2:
Quando a coisa preta passa por Sty, Morgus lhe acerta um golpe, partindo-a novamente em 2. (att. de oportunidade - se moveu na área dele ). A segunda parte cai em G8.

Ooze 1:
Como já discutimos, o slam só da dano se for ataque normal. Com touch att. só pega o ácido. (que dá o lance na armadura e o dano do ácido) - Estou considerando o touch.

Não passou no save - Sua armadura se dissolve!
Não passou no grapple - Foi pego!

Morgus está sendo segurado por "um dos Duorins" em F6 (os dois ocupam o mesmo espaço).

Assim, Patrick:
- Daniel, sabedo o resultado da ação de Duorin, vc pode modificar ou manter a sua. Poste dizendo se vai manter ou fazer outra coisa. Só pra avisar, o que vc já deve saber, há uma chance de acertar o cara errado.

------------------
lembrando de uma regra já estabelecida e esquecida: quando suas ações tiverem possíveis resultados que influenciem a ação do próximo jogador, o que deve ser julgado pelo bom senso, me peçam para postar os resultados antes do próximo agir.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 13, 2003)

eu mantenho. Patrick é habilidoso e não espera que vá errar sua pontaria. Se irá penetrar a armadura de Morgus já é outra coisa.

Afinal, ele tá sem armadura agora?


----------



## Duorin III (Jun 14, 2003)

*Tógló! Tógló! Tóóóóóóóglóó!!*

A pedidos do Jonas eu alterei o tamanho da sala e reposicionei a galera na sala, mas mantive os lugares ao redor de morgus.


----------



## Tagore (Jun 18, 2003)

*Resultados - Patrick*

Patrick desfere o primeiro ataque enquanto Morgus, já com a armadura em pedaços e com o corpo e as roupas queimando em ácido, tenta se libertar de Duorin. Porém, em meio a confusão dos dois, acaba acertando a grande criatura gosmenta, que mais uma vez se divide. (Caindo em O5-O6) 

(Daniel, sua espada dava 1d6 de fogo não é? Vc não especificou no dano. Confirma isso aí, se vc não perdeu a ficha)

A segunda tentativa é certeira, e como alguns de vcs já devem ter visto Patrick fazer em outras ocasiões, ele acerta Morgus em um ponto vital. (só pra lembrar, Daniel, sneak não dobra com crítico- a não ser que tenha um novo super feat que eu não conheça!)

Agora, o olhar de Morgus, muito além de dor, é de muita raiva. Das feridas de aço e ácido em seu corpo, corre mais daquela substância mostarda, que se torna mais clara a medida em que o corte é mais profundo.


----------



## Tagore (Jun 18, 2003)

*Ações de Morgus*

Suas espadas diminuem e desaparecem rapidamente e, conseguindo deixar um braço parcialmente livre, Morgus levanta-o e consegue acertar Duorin, ao mesmo tempo em que a espada de energia volta a crescer, fazendo raios de energia circularem em seu corpo viscoso.
A criatura larga Morgus e se desfaz no chão. (André, tentei falar com vc antes, mas acabei fazendo os cálculos eu mesmo)
Morgus cai em pé, já em avanço sobre Sty, com a outra espada que se refaz. Suas espadas colidem, e o mesmo efeito ocorrido com Artan anteriormente se repete.
Ele dá um passo ficando ao lado de Arta (O8) e mais uma vez o encara em tom ameaçador:
- Agora quero cuidar de vc, garoto. Já estou me irritando.


----------



## Tagore (Jun 18, 2003)

esqueci um detalhe:

----------------AÇÕES----INICIATIVAS SE MANTÉM------------


----------



## Duorin III (Jun 19, 2003)

*Nova cena*

Remanejando a galera!!


----------



## Illuminae (Jun 19, 2003)

*Que Isso? Cavaleiro Negro do Monty Phyton?*



			
				Tagore said:
			
		

> *Ele dá um passo ficando ao lado de Arta (O8) e mais uma vez o encara em tom ameaçador:
> - Agora quero cuidar de vc, garoto. Já estou me irritando. *




_Ao ouvir a "ameaça" do ser deplorável que se encontra a sua frente, a expressão de Artan se torna algo como que um misto de raiva e histeria, e o que sai de sua boca é uma gargalhada que retumba por toda a sala..._ 

*AHHAHHHAHAHHHHHAHAHHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!

O QUE VAI FAZER? SANGRAR EM MIM!?!??!?!! HHAHHAHAHAAHAHH!!!!!!!!!!* 

_Enquanto ri da ameaça, seus instintos de combate guiam quase que mecanicamente os pés de Artan para  lado de Morgus, rodeando-o, enquanto seu braço  se levanta mais duas vezes, e mais duas vezes sua ira cai por cima do velho..._ 






----------------------------------------------------------------

5 feet step pra *N8* 

1o ataque = *38* = (18 +18 + 2 flanco)
Confirmação do crítico *33* = (13 + 18 +2 flanco)

*DANO CRÍTICO = 35* = (3+4+5+5+9X2)
Dano caso nao seja crítico = *16* =(3+4+9)

2o ataque = *35* = (15+18+2flanco)
Dano = *16* = (4+3+9)

Notas:
2o round  rage 
AC 32


----------



## Duorin III (Jun 20, 2003)

*Cada vez mais carcomido...*

Lá vai um close up!


----------



## sty (Jun 20, 2003)

*Porrada!!!*

_Faço um pequeno movimento para trás para pegar impulso e salto com bastante agilidade na direção de Morgus._

de Q7 para N9.
Jump: 60 = 56 + 4
Tumble: 16 = 13 + 3 

_Passo por cima de Morgus com uma acrobacia rápida e defensiva e ao tocar o solo faço um ataque feroz contra Morgus._

Pwer Att 8
Ataque: 27 = 13 + 12 + 2
Dano: 40 = 8 + 7 + 17 + 8


----------



## Duorin III (Jun 21, 2003)

*Blosssh... Blossshh....HUAAAAAAAA*

Ainda se arrastando, as várias criaturas parecem rumar uma na direção da outra, formando um monte de gosma preta. Quando todas se juntam, num piscar de olhos, o monte comessa a crescer e mudar de cor. Ele toma a forma de um Troll verde escuro e ameaça atacar.  (Ele para em O7)

- RUAAAAUUUUURRRRRR!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patrick (Jun 21, 2003)

Patrick que não gosta de fazer muitas estripulias enquanto luta, se assusta com as táticas de Sty, porém se mantém com sua espada e desfere seus ataques:
(Jonas soma o 2D6 de fogo dos outros ataques:
1o: 4
2o: 8)

ATAQUES DE AGORA:
1o: 15(dado)+8(base)+2(mágico)+2(flank) = 27
2o: 19(dado)+3(base)+2(mágico)+2(flank)= 26
crítico: 11(dado) +3(base) +2(mágico)+2(flank)= 18

1o.dano: 1(arma)+18(sneak)+7(fogo)+2(mágico)= 28
2o.dano:1(arma)+21(sneak)+2(fogo)+2(mágico)= 26
crítico: 6(arma)+8(fogo)+2(mágico)= 16


----------



## Duorin III (Jun 21, 2003)

*Carcumendo.... Carcumendo....*

Fim do round!


----------



## Illuminae (Jun 23, 2003)

*Conflito de Gerações*

Artan vs. Morgus


----------



## Illuminae (Jun 23, 2003)

*Rosto Oficial do Artan*

Artan


----------



## Illuminae (Jun 23, 2003)

*Duorin?*

Mas será o Durorin?


----------



## Tagore (Jun 24, 2003)

*Resultados e Ações de Morgus*

Apesar dos vários golpes recebidos, Morgus continua de pé, ainda aparentando firmeza. (Todos acertaram, só o crítico do Daniel que não confirmou) 
Seu corpo agora, está com várias marcas e coberto pela substância amarelada que parece mudar lentamente de tom, se tornando mais clara.

---------------

Morgus em dois movimentos bruscos move suas espadas para um lado e para o outro, na direção de Artan e Sty. Dois estrondos são ouvidos e contra cada espada um golpe é desferido, dessa vez resultando em duas lâminas partidas. Artan e Sty se vêem com suas espadas quebradas em suas mãos.
Em seguida, mais um avanço - contra Patrick - que se desvia de uma espada de energia próxima ao seu rosto.

------------ AÇÕES --------INICIATIVAS CONTINUAM ----------------


----------



## Duorin III (Jun 26, 2003)

*LoL*

Esse é o Patrick galera!
Versão 2!


----------



## Duorin III (Jun 28, 2003)

*Agora a vez do Sty*

- Sty: o anão do Rapel!!!


----------



## Illuminae (Jun 28, 2003)

_Sem interromper sua movimentação agressiva e concentrada, o cabo da espada cortada cai aos pés de Artan, e dessa vez é realmente um martelo que sobe ao alto para fazer a punição..._ 

*Ainda não me acertou, velho... ou acha que depositei minha minha alma na espada, assim como você deu a sua para a magia?

MORRA!!!!!*




-----------------------------------------------------
Ataque = *32* = (12 +19)
Dano = *10* = (1 + 9)

AC 32
3o round RAGE


----------



## sty (Jul 2, 2003)

*Morre velho safado!!*

*- Não pense q apenas quebrando minha arma estará vencendo meu espírito, velho!* 

_Sem me descuidar, saco minha outra espada, deixando cair a quebrada no chão e com fúria ataco Morgus._ 

Pwr Att 8
Ataque: 26 = 12 + 12 + 2
Dano: 35 = 8 + 4 + 8 + 15


----------



## Duorin III (Jul 3, 2003)

*Ruarrrrrr......*

Vendo seus companheiros terem suas armas quebradas, o Troll avança com fúria para cima de seu inimigo!

- RUUUUUAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


1-Claw19 dado+9 melee=28) Dano (6 dado + 6 STR)
2-Claw17 dado+9 melee=26) Dano (4 dado + 6 STR)

OBs:. Se os dois ataques pegaram, o Troll "rasga" o alvo com as duas garras: dano do rent caso pegue(1+6+9 = 16)

3-Bite17 dado+ 4 melee=21) Dano (3 dado+ 3)


----------



## Patrick (Jul 4, 2003)

Patrick, com raiva e ódio pq a droga daquela bizarrice não morre, irá tentar destruí-la mais uma vez com suas espadas e grita:
- É a sua última chance de morrer de forma boa!\

Patrick trabalho o peso de sua espada e com rapidez mira o estômago do inimigo, duas vezes.
(Não é ataque localizado)

1o ataque: 9 +12(bônus somados)= 21
2o ataque: 10+7(bônus)=  17


Ao final desse ataque(frustrado..hehehe), Patrick anda para trás(5feet)

ps.: corrigi Jonas


----------



## Tagore (Jul 4, 2003)

*Resultados*

Artan - Acertou.
Sty também, percebendo certa diferença no golpe. (mas foi efetivo)
Duorin acerta e rasga errando apenas a mordida.
Patrick erra. (Daniel, vc errou , mas lembre que o 2 ataque deve estar errado pois, deve ser menor que o primeiro 5 pontos)


----------



## Illuminae (Jul 6, 2003)

.


----------



## Tagore (Jul 24, 2003)

********************************************************************************************************

Vcs todos sentem alguns movimentos como de passos (não dá para saber quantos exatamente, mas mais de 1 par e menos de 4) e logo em seguida um grito furioso de Morgus (agora não para vcs diretamente):

- Idiotas! --- Sua respiração se torna profunda, e seu corpo parece esquentar. É possível ver uma fumaça quente de seu bafo. Ele firma as duas mãos com as espadas e seus músculos crescem. Seus cortes latejam e com sua pele se alongando e seu corpo crescendo. Seu "sangue" parece avermelhar-se como larva. --- Não vêem que posso cuidar desses infelizes sozinho!

Vocês ouvem pequenos sussurros...


----------



## Tagore (Jul 28, 2003)

*Ação de Morgus*

E então após um momento, Morgus olha para Patrick e o ataca com suas espadas:
- Agora é sua vez!

Ele acerta os dois primeiros golpes, cortando o peito de Patrick e fazendo uma energia esverdeada circular sobre seu corpo, e erra o terceiro.


*********************************************************Podem Agir********Continua a iniciativa**************


----------



## Patrick (Jul 28, 2003)

(tipo e estava 5 feet lofne dele... se ele me atacou ele andou né? nem leva ataque de oportunidade, só para deixar claro isso)


----------



## Tagore (Jul 28, 2003)

Falha minha. Ele andou 5 feet sim. Sem problemas.


----------



## Tagore (Aug 8, 2003)

*Recaptulação*

Após uma longa luta contra Morgus, que mostrou sua verdadeira face se transformando em uma grande criatura de energia, com um estranho poder de absorção de magia, nossos aventueiros   conseguem sair da cidade em ruínas com Patrick inconsciente, tendo que se desviar de algumas criaturas das sombras.
    Partindo na frente para a cidade,  Duorin leva os planos em forma de uma veloz ave de rapina e Artan, Sty e Patrick, que acorda no dia seguinte, seguem a cavalo.
    Duorin chega a cidade e vê fumaça. Conversa com um dos capitães e entrega os planos, tendo que esperar a chegada de Artan em um aposento numa construção anexa ao castelo, semi destruído com uma torre caída... Há uma tensão de preparação para a guerra com os elfos, e conflitos mal esclarecidos nas aldeias próximas à cidade...

***************************************************
(Esse foi o resumo da última aventura, jogada em mesa e também o término da primeira parte da campanha. Espero que todos estejam com seus personagens atualizados -XP- e prontos para reiniciar o jogo em breve!)


----------



## Duorin III (Aug 19, 2003)

Reparem todos nas últimas palavras do Jonas:
"em breve!"


----------



## Illuminae (Aug 19, 2003)

E em "recaptulação" sem "i".


----------



## Tagore (Sep 12, 2003)

*Ainda estamos vivos?*

Desculpe agalera! O breve parece que não está tão breve assim, né?

Estou montando o jogo para semana que vem com certeza, mas algumas coisas acho que já dá para adiantar!


----------



## Tagore (Sep 12, 2003)

*Segunda Parte*

- Após a chegada de Artan na cidade a tensão diminuiu. Os soldados, como Duorin havia visto, ficaram menos apreensivos e a pequena desconfiança sumiu na manhã seguinte, apesar de ainda serem olhados como estranhos - mais por causa do anão.
- Sty e Patrick são levados ao aposento na estrutura anexa ao castelo - deixando seus ítens "especiais" com os guardas das torres (da confiaça de Artan) - para a companhia de Duorin, porém sem notícias e explicações dos acontecimentos na cidade, enquanto Artan foi encontrar com os outros capitães e, provavelmente, com o Rei.
- No dia seguinte, vcs ficam sabendo que o Rei, vários conselheiros políticos da cidade e alguns capitães estão reunidos em um grande conselho. Essa reunião dura o dia todo e não lhes é permitida entrada.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Tagore (Sep 15, 2003)

*Recomeço*

--- Se vcs quiserem, podem postar AÇÕES LIVRES durante esse tempo no castelo. Se for algo que necessite da minha ação eu respondo ---

Quando todos postarem se vão fazer algo ou não eu começo!


----------



## Duorin III (Sep 16, 2003)

(Jonas, não sei se o resto viu q vc postou, melhor mandar mensagem avisando)

Duorin passa o dia estudando o livro dos monstros. Está solícito à conversa. Fica em seu quarto esperando a decisão da reunião.


----------



## sty (Sep 17, 2003)

_Tento falar com Artan ou qq um q eu consigua e peço para poder participar do conselho...

Caso seja negativa a resposta, tento saber onde será o conselho (através de janela em meus aposentos, ouvindo os comentários no corredor, algo do tipo...)_


----------



## Tagore (Sep 18, 2003)

*Artan volta*

O máximo que Sty consegue descobrir é que o conselho está reunido em algum lugar protegido do castelo. Os guardas não lhe dão mais informações, apenas que tem ordens para não permitir individuos que não são da cidade na reunião e que não devem interrompê-la.
Passa o dia e a reunião continua durante a madrugada. No dia seguinte, de manhã, Artan vai procurá-los, com seu olhar sério e firme de sempre.

- Olá amigos. Creio que sua missão aqui está concluída. Sty, agradeço, em nome do Rei, pela sua colaboração. Agora que os planos de Morgus e sua seita foram descobertos, a tensão quanto aos elfos, pelo menos por hora, apesar de algumas coisas mal resolvidas, está controlada... Iremos enviar um mensageiro com agradecimentos formais ao seu reino. Se quiser pode enviar-lhes algum recado.
- Sinto, mas vcs não podem ficar muito mais tempo na cidade. Apesar de tudo, o conselho está apreensivo e decidiu que vcs tem que ir. As idéias do nosso sábio Rei parecem ter feito alguma lógica, afinal. Eu sempre confiei nele! Mas muitos não entenderam que sua mente sempre esteve a frente. Eu também não fiquei a vontade na situação em que fui colocado, por isso agora liderarei um grupo de "guerreiros puros" rumo à cidade amaldiçoada para dar fim a essa ameaça. E essa missão faremos sozinhos.
- Duorin, o Rei pediu me que lhe dissesse uma coisa:
"Se a aparência e a essência das coisas se confundissem todo nosso conhecimento seria supérfluo." Quem o vê nessa forma ainda percebe apenas um homem comum, porém ele sempre soube que algo mais se escondia por trás de sua aparência.
- Seria muita decepção, depois de tudo sair sem nada, não é Patrick? Muitos tesouros não puderam ser encontrados e acho melhor que continuem por lá e que ninguém nunca os encontre. De certo não fizemos nenhum acordo, entretanto o Rei lhes oferece ítens do nosso mais puro metal como demonstração de sua generosidade (inclusive uma nova espada para Sty) e suprimentos para a viagem. Vcs podem escolher alguma armadura ou arma que verei o que temos com nossos ferreiros e providenciarei até amanhã quando devem partir. Isso é tudo que tenho a lhes dizer.

------------CONVERSA LIVRE---------------Se quiserem perguntar alguma coisa ou falar o que escolheram podem falar e se não fizerem nada também falem ----------------------


----------



## sty (Sep 18, 2003)

*- Caro Artan, foi muito bom batalhar ao lado de guerreiro tão honrado. Irei terminar uma pequena mensagem e lhe entrego para ser enviada com seu mensageiro.
- Sei do valor de seu povo mas mesmo assim afirmo q o povo dos anões sempre estará atento para ajudá-los qdo necessário!

- Realmente uma nova espada seria útil, ainda mais com material tão nobre e resistente.*


----------



## Duorin III (Sep 22, 2003)

- Fico feliz que seu Rei tenha tomado tal decisão. Minha missão está quase concluida.
- É uma honra ganhar estes presentes.
- E agora meus companheiros, o que que irão fazer?


----------



## Sphiritte (Sep 23, 2003)

*Prêmio*

Patrick se direciona a Artan e diz, não muito feliz mas tentando disfarçar:

- Bem... espadas... melhor metal... que bom...que bom... façam-me uam surpresa então... Façam aquilo que vocês acharem que sua perícia sabe fazer... estou alegre por terem se lembrado de mim... bem. Devemos então esperar pelos itens e suprimentos né? Amanhã saímos? Alguém sabe de algum lugar bom perto daqui?


----------



## Patrick (Sep 23, 2003)

*teste*

Pessoal, só testando para ver se consigo postar com meu nick antigo


----------



## Patrick (Sep 23, 2003)

Patrick fala:
- Eu não tenhoo que fazer agora. Apenas seguir para a próxima cidade, como sempre. Se tiverem alguma opinião melhor? Ou se quiserem seguir comigo. Ou, podemos ficar po aqui, mesmo que fora do castelo, para ver se ainda podemos ser úteis...embora não veja muito motivo para ser útil para os outros daqui...


----------



## Duorin III (Sep 26, 2003)

*Destinos*

- Pergunto isto pq receio ter que partir rápido. Algumas coisas ainda não foram totalmente resolvidas.
- Preciso ir para a terra élfica. E tenho certeza que vcs não entrarão lá. Talvez nem eu entre lá.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 26, 2003)

E por que eu não entraria lá? Eles também naum gostam de magia? E lá existe lugar em que eu não entre?


----------



## sty (Sep 26, 2003)

> - Pergunto isto pq receio ter que partir rápido. Algumas coisas ainda não foram totalmente resolvidas.
> - Preciso ir para a terra élfica. E tenho certeza que vcs não entrarão lá. Talvez nem eu entre lá.




*- Tbém estava pensando nisto Duorin... Podemos unir forças novamente para mais esta ação. Sei q os elfos são muito desconfiados, mas pq diz q nem vc entrará lá?*


----------



## Patrick (Sep 26, 2003)

- Eu entro aonde eu desejar... humph...com assim eu não consigo entrar..digo mais, eu entro e vivo lá e todos acharão que sou um elfo.


----------



## Duorin III (Sep 26, 2003)

- Quando eu digo entrar, eu digo ser convidado a entrar. Sei de suas capacidades Patrick. Eu quero é ser convidado a entrar, com o concentimento deles entende?
- Precisamos ter cuidado com nossas ações. Vocês já me ouviram falar disso.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 28, 2003)

Eles irão me pedir para entrar, com certeza e me chamarão de senhor O Elfo. Mas, se pensam de outra forma. Eu seguirei então com meus afazeres...perdi muito tempo já.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 28, 2003)

*Se ninguém falar nada Patrick se dirigirá ao seu quarto e à cama aonde ficou e espera até sua arma estar pronta.


----------



## Duorin III (Sep 29, 2003)

- Vc é elfo Patrick? (sempre com o mesmo sorriso simpático)


----------



## Patrick (Sep 29, 2003)

- O que você acha?

* Patrick usa change self para ficar com a aparência de um elfo


----------



## Duorin III (Sep 29, 2003)

- Vc nào possui sangue élfico meu caro amigo. O que faz, é usar um meio de alterar sua forma, muito parecido com o que eu faço. Só que assim como eu, tu não és um elfo de nascença, e nunca será, até onde o meu conhecimento vai sobre magia. Sei até que pode imitar um elfo e falar com um. Mas a essência meu amigo... ...Ah sim! Essa no-lo falta!
- E é aí que pode haver mal entendido nos portões élficos e minha missão se perder por um capricho.
- E outra, é importante estarmos como humanos e mostramos que estamos em paz com eles, a procura de diálogo e entendimento das duas partes. De nada irá valer a forma élfica lá. A não ser que a sua procura seja outra lá dentro.
- Sty, acho que precisa reportar a seu Rei o acontecido. Temo pela sua ânsia por notícias daqui. Sei que não é meu assunto, mas me pergunto: não seria melhor, já que o susto maior passou, o senhor ver seu Rei? A não ser que sua missão aqui ainda nào tenha acabado, assim como eu.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 29, 2003)

- Então irei dormir e esperar minha espada. De manhã eu irei para alguma outra cidade.


----------



## Tagore (Sep 30, 2003)

*Dia seguinte*

Antes, só uma correção: Daniel, os seus ítens mágicos foram guardados quando vcs entraram na cidade. Na narração eu dei uma avançada e passei direto por isso, mas avisei, tanto que o Davi me falou algo que o Sty iria fazer por não estar com as armas. Mas isso não vai alterar o jogo. Então, desconsiderem essa cena (do Patrick virando Elfo).
-------------------------------------------

Vcs vão dormir e no dia seguinte Artan manda chamá-los.

- Bom dia. Estou um pouco apressado, com muitos problemas a resolver, mas consegui reservar uma parte da manhã para levá-los até um lugar especial. Venham!

Vcs andam até o lado oposto, ainda dentro dos portões ao redor do castelo, até um  outro conjunto de construções, depois de passar por um grande estábulo e um espaço de treinamento com equipamentos de montaria e de luta no chão, e chegam a um galpão que está cheio de ferramentas, armas, armaduras e elmos de diversos tipos pendurados nas paredes e espalhados. Há dois rapazes arrumando alguns potes com líquidos coloridos, que ao verem Artan, param e o cumprimentam. Vcs entram e mais no fundo, há uma grande forja, onde dois homens estão trabalhando, atrás de um balcão baixo.
Um deles, magro e com um longo bigode que curva para os lados, está segurando uma espada pelo cabo com uma luva grossa. Ela está quase toda dentro de um forno, com brasas e pedras muito quentes. Vcs percebem o calor do lugar. Ele abaixa um visor preso a cabeça e retira a espada, fazendo um gesto para vcs se afastarem com o outro braço, que segura um martelo.
A lâmina é curva e bem larga e está incandescente. Vcs percebem que há uma fenda na base da espada, logo acima do cabo.
- AH! Muito bom! Prepare a peça, Henri! - ele exclama e olha com atenção para o trabalho do amigo.
Assim, o o outro, um senhor gordo, que ajustava uma máquina com um mecanismo que misturava um líquido denso em um cladeirão fervendo, pega uma concha e derrama o líquido, de tonalidade avermelhada, dentro de um pote. Em seguida, com um alicate, retira uma lâmina grossa de uma espécie de cristal opaco, quase branco e bem liso, e coloca no pote. Ele pega na estante ao lado um tubo pequeno e derrama um pó fino na mistura. Todos olham, e a peça parece reagir com o líquido e com o pó, que clareia rapidamente, se tornando branco quase como leite.. Ele retira a peça, que se tornou avermelhada e transparente e entrega ao amigo. 
- Aqui está, Ford!
Ele encaixa a peça cuidadosamente na fenda da espada. O encaixe parece ter uma precisão impecável. Depois de dar um leve toque com o martelo, ele coloca a espada deitada, ainda incandescente, em uma espécie de bacia comprida, que está cheia de um líquido azul. Ao lado da bacia, há um balde com o mesmo líquido, com um elmo dentro. Então ele fala, olhando para Artan.
- Muito bem! Muito bem! Agora é só esperar um pouco para resfriar e para o Vitritium se fixar, que ela estará pronta! Oh! Então caro Artan, esses são os aventureiros de quem falava, não? 
Artan apenas faz um gesto afirmativo com a cabeça e fala:
- Amigos, estes são o senhor Ford e o senhor Henri, dois maiores ferreiros e alquimistas da nossa cidade. Pedi que eles preparassem algumas coisas para vcs.
- Muito prazer, rapazes! Não costumamos comercializar os materiais que desenvolvemos aqui, mas...
- Certamente é um prazer oferecê-los quando é merecido, não é Ford?
- Exatamente, Henri, e se assim nos diz nosso Senhor, assim será!

Eles aguardam sua apresentação.

----------------------AÇÕES LIVRE----CONVERSAÇÃO-----------------------


----------



## Patrick (Sep 30, 2003)

- Sou Patrick.


----------



## Duorin III (Sep 30, 2003)

- Olá! Mas que belo trabalho! Sou Duorin III, filho de Duorin II, Senhor das terras Selvagens do Leste.
- É um prazer conhecer gente tão habilidosa!


----------



## Tagore (Sep 30, 2003)

*A espada*

A espada ficou mais ou menos assim...


----------



## sty (Oct 1, 2003)

_Bastante atento ao trabalho feito pelos ferreiros e muito emocionado..._

*Sou Sty Lanodel, do reino das Montanhas no Oeste. É realmente um trabalho impressionante q os Srs fazem com tais materiais.*


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 2, 2003)

- E esta espada meus caros? Pertencerá a quem?


----------



## Patrick (Oct 2, 2003)

- Bem...a minha espada é minha. A questão é. Essa é a minha espada?


----------



## Tagore (Oct 2, 2003)

Henri, interrompe dizendo:
- Calma amigos! Chegaremos lá!

E Ford, o ferreiro mais magro, então continua:

- Muito bem! Comecemos pelo senhor Anão das montanhas!
Ele abaixa, pega o elmo de dentro do barril e o retira bem devagar. O elmo, que estava imerso em num líquido azul denso, sai totalmente seco. Ele aprece ser muito bem construído, num de estilo "reto" com um formato de "T" na abertura do rosto.
- Observe esse mecanismo lateral, por ele vc pode utilizar cada um desses visores ou os dois juntos. (Os visores abrem e fecham como uma janela de correr, um da direita para a esquerda e o outro da esquerda para a direita.)
- Experimente! - ele fala oferecendo o elmo para Sty.

- Virando o visor da direita, sua visão é ampliada. Vc pode enxergar mais longe utilizando isso. Observe! Já o da esquerda tem outra função, que mostrarei com a espada do senhor do Leste!

Ele pega a espada e entrega a Duorin. 
- Veja! Uma espada feita do nosso mais resistente material! Sinta suas curvas bem trabalhadas, seu punho firme e o Vitritium na sua base! Observem essa experiência!

Ele traz um saco com algumas moedas de ouro e retira uma outra do bolso. 
- Aparentemente essas moedas são idênticas como vcs podem ver. Vou colocá-la no saco junto com as outras. Depois de misturá-las não tenho como identificá-la! Mas sabem da verdade? Aquela moeda é falsa! Ela possui um encanto! Aqui, só utilizamos esse tipo de coisas para pesquisa.
Ele então pega um saquinho com um pó branco bem fino.
- Vejam o que ocorre ao colocarmos um pouco desse pó sobre as moedas. - ele derrama as moedas no balcão e coloca sobre elas um pouco do pó, que sendo bem fino, se dissipa e some. - Vire o visor da esquerda agora, Sty. E Duorin, observe as moedas pelo Vitritium.

Duorin observa através da espada e segura uma das moedas. E Ford continua:

- Depois de anos de estudos e pesquisas sobre as reações da magia nos objetos, foi descoberto que as coisas mágicas possuem uma espécie de energia... isso já era esperado, mas mais do que isso, os antigos alquimistas perceberam que essa energia provocava reação quântica que era notada por uma vibração de suas moléculas... bem... vcs sabem o que é um neutrino??? não importa... o que importa é que recentemente conseguimos desenvolver esse pó, que é formado por micro-partículas muito finas, que, quando em sintonia com a vibração mágica, sofre uma reação físico/química, mudando sua estrutura e passando por um processo de sublimação. É como se ele esquentasse um pouquinho e evaposasse de repente! A olhos nús não se nota a diferença e o pó parece se dissipar no vento facilmente. Mas ao utilizar-se o vitritium, pode-se ver esse efeito, que dura alguns minutos.
É isso que Sty e Duorin estão vendo e é por isso que Duorin escolheu a moeda certa!


-----CONTINUA-----CONVERSAÇÃO LIVRE-----PODEM PERGUNTAR OU COMENTAR------ETC------


----------



## Patrick (Oct 2, 2003)

- Que lindo... - fala em um tom distraído olhando para um lado e para outro, querendo ver aonde está sua espada


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 2, 2003)

- Realmente impressionante senhores! O que a alquimia não faz não é mesmo? Seu povo merece todo o reconhecimento pelos séculos de trabalho e pesquisa nesta área.
- A arte foi muito bem trabalhada nestas peças! Fico honrado com tais presentes.

Duorin reverencia do modo tradicional, curvando-se devagar e levando a mão esquerda ao ar em jesto de graça.


----------



## Patrick (Oct 2, 2003)

- Isso mesmo - ainda desanimado - mas está faltando algo... cadê... - olhando para os lados


----------



## Tagore (Oct 2, 2003)

- Claro que ainda falta!!! Não terminei, não terminei...

Ele olha para Patrick em silêncio e vira, trazendo uma espada embrulhada em um pano e abre.
- Aqui está sua espada, Aventureiro. Observe como sua lâmina está mais limpa e afiada.... observe este brilho prateado. Aqui, aplicamos um processo com uma mistura de uma liga de prata especial. Artan se lembra bem como isso foi útil contra aquelas criaturas anos atrás, não é!?

- É claro que sim! Se não fosse por seus trabalhos, nossa cidade estaria bem diferente hoje... provavelmente nem eu estaria aqui!

Henri então, dá um tapinha no seu amigo e abre os braços, como lembrando-o de algo.

- AH! Sim! Claro! Ainda não terminei com vcs! Venha cá anão! Vc ainda não viu o melhor! Vou mostrar algo, mas lembre-se de que esse efeito é limitado. - Ele leva Sty para o fundo da sala e manda ele ficar atrás de uma porta.
- Feche agora o primeiro visor, e depois o segundo.
Ao fechar os visores juntos, um líquido bem fino escorre por entre o pequeno espaço entre os dois, até rapidamente preencher o espaço. Então, Ford fecha a porta, anda para trás e pergunta falando mais alto, levantando a mão com dois dedos abertos:

- Quantos dedos?!?!

- Dois!!! WOooho!!!    Sty responde animado!

----------CONTINUA---------CONVERSAÇÃO LIVRE-----PODEM PERGUNTAR OU COMENTAR------ETC------


----------



## Patrick (Oct 2, 2003)

* Patrick pega a espada, coloca na bainha. Dá as costas e vai para o quarto buscar suas coisas.


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 2, 2003)

*Patrick revoltz*

- O que te aflinges meu caro Patrick?
- Me parece ansioso? Vc está bem?


----------



## Patrick (Oct 3, 2003)

- Não estou ansioso. Apenas irei enquanto vocês conversam. Depois, você e Sty, podem ir conversar comigo para ver nosso destino.

*sai


----------



## sty (Oct 3, 2003)

_Animado e intrigado questiono Artan, Henri e Ford_

*-Muito interessantes estes efeitos, meus caros!!
- Mas uma coisa me intriga... quem colocou um encanto na moeda!?*


----------



## sty (Oct 3, 2003)

_Antes de Patrick sair... com um ar de pai q vê o filho não sendo educado..._

*- Acho q poderia agradecer o presente, não caro Patrick!?*


----------



## Patrick (Oct 3, 2003)

- Poderia.
* fala Patrick porta afora


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 3, 2003)

- Nos falaremos então Patrick. Tenha paciência amigo. Ainda há muita coisa para entender.


----------



## Tagore (Oct 3, 2003)

"- Mas uma coisa me intriga... quem colocou um encanto na moeda!?"

- Certamente nenhum de nós, não é Henri! hahaha! Meu caro guerreiro, muitos vigaritas tentam burlar as leis de nossa cidade, assim temos aqui, muitas coisas confiscadas que podemos utilizar em nossos experimentos. Mas observe que a ciência que desenvolvemos serve apenas para nos defendermos.


Quando Patrick está saido, Artan o chama em um tom seco:
- Patrick, espere! Deixe sua espada aqui, que lhe será entregue na saída junto com o resto das coisas de vocês.

-----APÓS O POST DO PATRICK EU CONTINUO----------


----------



## Patrick (Oct 3, 2003)

* Patrick entrega a espada de volta. E sai sem falar uma palavra. Qualquer pessoa que se dirija a ele será ignorada(salvo exceções do tipo: se se mover eu te mato)


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 3, 2003)

...


----------



## Tagore (Oct 3, 2003)

Observando a atitude de Patrick com um olhar de surpresa, Henri comenta:

- Mas o que houve com o rapaz, Artan? Bom, de fato, com essa atitude não receberá o último presente.

Falando isso ele abre um pano com o que parece ser um colar feito com uma corda de couro e um símbolo redondo de um material branco, como marfim. Ele segura o círculo e gira de um lado e de outro e aperta o centro, e de repende ele se abre no meio e uma lâmina levanta formando uma faca. Ele desmonta e guarda o objeto.

- Não se preocupe, Henri.  Como sempre, as perdas de Patrick são apenas resultado de suas atitudes inconsequentes... - afirma Artan. Creio que não temos mais ânimo para continuar. Explique o resto para podermos ir, por favor.

- Certo, capitão. Senhor Anão, quando vc utiliza os dois visores juntos, um mecanismo libera esse líquido especial, que preenche o espaço entre os vidros. Dura pouco tempo, cerca de 1 minuto, até que o líquido escorra todo para baixo. Cada vez que vc utiliza uma porção do líquido é gasto... Vc pode utilizar 4 vezes ainda.

- Senhor Duorin, sua espada ainda possui algo. Veja que o Vitritium nela não é igual ao do elmo. E o fato de ele estar dessa forma na espada, não é apenas um adorno. Ela foi feita assim por um motivo. Para que vc possa utilizá-la enquanto estiver lutando. Girando esse fecho em sua base, vc ativa uma reação (ele já mostra estar desanimado para dar os detalhes) e vc pode ver as coisas por meio de sua temperatura e não de sua aparência. Também é limitado como o do Anão.
Ele entrega tb um saquinho com o pó especial para cada um. 
Utilizem com sabedoria. Boa viagem!

Artan os leva para o quarto e diz que os encontrará na praça mais tarde para levá-los até a saída da cidade.

-----------AÇÕES LIVRES------------PODEM CONVERSAR E AGRADECER OU PERGUNTAR AINDA ALGUMA COISA SE PRECISO---------------
-------SEMANA QUE VEM ESTOU MEIO APERTADO, ENTÃO NÃO POSTAREI COM TANTA FREQUENCIA COMO ESSES DIAS-----------ENTÃO CONVERSEM BASTANTE PARA NÃO ESFRIAR!!!------------


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 3, 2003)

- Não se desanimen meus senhores. Nem sempre acorda-se predisposto apra um dia irradiado de sol. Às vezes tá chuvendo lá fora, e nós irradiamos sol por dentro. Mas tem vezes meus caros, que pode estar o dia mais lindo, que nossos corações se nublam como premissas de tempestade.

- Seu trabalho está guardado com certeza nos corações de quem o aprescia. Parabéns!

Duorin sorri para os homens, reverencia de novo e espera Artan sair do local.


----------



## Patrick (Oct 3, 2003)

*assim que o pessoal chegar no quarto(se o Artan estiver presente espero ele sair)
- Então? Para aonde vocês irão após termos sido tão delicadamente enxotados da cidade?


----------



## Tagore (Oct 3, 2003)

esqueci a figura do colar


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 3, 2003)

*E agora José?*

- Bem, estou indo para o reino dos Elfos, como havia dito antes. Seria um prazer ter a companhia de vcs.


----------



## Patrick (Oct 3, 2003)

- Ótimo, quando partiremos? Quanto antes melhor.


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 4, 2003)

- Agora me caro Patrick!! Não temos tempo a perder!!
- E vc me amigo Sty? Vai conosco?


----------



## Patrick (Oct 4, 2003)

- Como eu disse Duorin... quanto antes melhor, se for agora, é melhor do que melhor.'
- Sty?


----------



## sty (Oct 7, 2003)

Foi mal a demora...

_Ainda na sala com os ferreiros...

Com um ar de não concordância com as atitudes de Patrick, balanço a babeça de uma lado para o outro e murmuro (falo baixo)..._
*- Crianças...*

_Me direciono para Henri, já com um tom mais animado..._

*- Estes efeitos são surpreendentes, não se desanimem com essas pequenas atitudes infantis.
- Seus estudos e resultados são superiores à isto.

- Gostaria de saber após as 4 utilizações do líquido o q acontece e se teria a possibilidade de aumentar a duração do efeito ou "recarregar" o mecanismo?*

_Aguardo as respostas, agradeço a atenção e espero Artan sair e nos guiar até os aposentos.

Respondo as perguntas de Dourin e Patrick._

*- Pretendo ir para a terra do povo da floresta tbém caros amigos.
- Podemos partir assim q possível. Vamos esperar até de tarde, encontrar Artan e ele nos levará para a saída da cidade com nosso equipamento.*


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 7, 2003)

Fomos.


----------



## Tagore (Oct 7, 2003)

Vocês saem dos aposentos e vão até a praça, bem mais a frente do castelo, fora dos portões que o cercam. Há um chafariz no meio e algumas barracas de artigos, potes e frutas ao redor. O movimento de pessoas nesse pequeno comércio é bem maior hj do que quando vcs chegaram.

-----Se quiserem, podem fazer alguma coisa enquanto esperam Artan...------

Vou continuar o post mais tarde!


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 8, 2003)

*Dia lindo!*

Duorin olha para o céu e respira fundo.


----------



## Tagore (Oct 9, 2003)

*esqueci as perguntas e Sty*

" - Gostaria de saber após as 4 utilizações do líquido o q acontece e se teria a possibilidade de aumentar a duração do efeito ou "recarregar" o mecanismo?  "


Eles respondem que estão em um período difícil, de uma guerra iminente e precisam poupar esses recursos para seus soldados e sua cidade. Os materiais para se fazer esses objetos é muito raro e sua produção também é muito custosa, por isso apenas ofereceram para vcs uma amostra do que eles têm. Talvez em algum outro momento, ele fala para Sty, vc possa voltar aqui e veremos o que podemos fazer, mas no momento não podemos nem queremos nem vendê-los.


-----------CONTINUAREI O POST AINDA NA PRAÇA ASSIM QUE FICAR LIVRE ------------
-----AINDA ABERTO PARA CONVERSAÇÃO-------


----------



## sty (Oct 10, 2003)

_Ainda com Henri e os outros...
Bastante honrado com o presente:_

*- Tudo bem caro Henri. Obrigado pela gentiliza de nos fornecer tão estimado produto de suas pesquisas!*


----------



## Tagore (Oct 13, 2003)

*ainda na praça...*

Na praça aumenta o movimento de pessoas e de comércio. Do outro lado do chafariz um velho conta estórias para algumas crianças. Algumas senhoras param com os filhos, curiosos para ouvir... O velho fala sobre a cidade próxima a floresta, em que alguns elfos foram vistos. Então uma criança pergunta o que é um elfo e ele começa uma descrição mais detalhada , sem dizer que os elfos são maus, mas criticando sua escolha pela magia... 

Nesse momento, um homem com a barba mal feita e sujo, parecendo um mendigo, entra no meio da roda e inicia uma pequena confusão, fazendo afirmações e gritando, assustando as mulheres e crianças, mas ao mesmo tempo chamando a atenção de mais pessoas:

- Eu sei do que vc está falando!!! Os malditos elfos!!! Aquela floresta está amaldiçoada!!! Eles antes apareciam apenas à noite, mas depois tudo piorou!!! 
- Eu era um homem digno e vejam no que me tranformaram!!! Não tenho mais trabalho!!! Minha família me abandonou!!! Tudo por causa daqueles monstros!!! Fantasmas me amaldiçoam!!! Posso vêlos tentando me pegar!!! Mas eu sonsegui fugir!!!

Ele olha para cima como se estivesse vendo alguma coisa e começa a dar socos no ar, respirando ofegante:
- AAAhhh!!! Saiam daqui!!! Me deixem em paz!!! - Ele para e olha uma criança, parada sozinha sentada... - Malditas crianças!!! Vc é uma delas?!?!

Um homem tenta acalmá-lo, mas ele o empurra no chão. - Vc não sabe de nada!!! Eles são diabólicos!!! Vou acabar com vcs!!! - E corre na direção da criança...


------------ INICIATIVAS (Eu rolei): Duorin: 17  Patrick: 13   Sty: 2 ---------------- AÇÕES ---------------
(Não tenho os modificadores de suas iniciativas... mas acho que a ordem não vai mudar... depois me passem para eu anotar.)


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 13, 2003)

*Ações??*

(Jonas precisamos de um gird aqui pra podermos imaginar e agir ou não. Não precisa ter muitos detalhes, só pra saber as distâncias.)


----------



## Patrick (Oct 14, 2003)

=============
Jonas eu tenho +9 de iniciativa(+5 de dex e +4 de improved initiative)
André, qual a iniciativa do DUorin?
=============


----------



## Patrick (Oct 14, 2003)

Independente da ação, eu entro na frente desse homem com expertise acionado(+5 AC -5 ataque) e tento dar um murro nele. Se ele estiver flat footed, é um sneak atack em subdual(afinal é com a mão)


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 15, 2003)

(minha iniciativa é +3)


----------



## Tagore (Oct 15, 2003)

(De fato, o Patrick vai antes do Duorin)
(Daniel, podia ter rolado o ataque - eu mesmo rolei para adiantar e deu 15 no dado.)
(Só pra completar, uma enquete: queria saber se vcs preferem que eu role a iniciativa ou que vcs mesmos rolem?)
(Não deu tempo de fazer grid... foi mal)
--------------------------------

Patrick acerta um soco no estômago do homem, que cai ajoelhado no chão e cospe sangue. As pessoas que se amontoaram olham a cena ainda confusas. As mulheres gritam.




---------CONTINUA A ORDEM DAS INICIATIVAS-----DUORIN E STY-----


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 15, 2003)

Duorin corre para se interpor entre a criança e o cara doido.
- Guardas!! Guardas!!


----------



## sty (Oct 16, 2003)

Vc pode rolar tudo Jonas, por mim tudo bem...
Minha iniciativa fico devendo, acho q é +5

_Corro na direção deles e fico entre o doido e a criança._


----------



## Tagore (Oct 17, 2003)

A criança levanta e sai correndo no meio das pessoas.
O louco continua no chão... Em pouco tempo chegam dois guardas, seguidos de Artan, que pergunta:

- O que está acontecendo aqui?!?!

---------AÇÕES LIVRES----------


----------



## sty (Oct 17, 2003)

_Olho para Artan e com ton sério:_

*- Este homem (olho pro doido) teve um surdo de insanidade qdo alguém contava histórias sobre o povo da floresta... acho q imaginou q uma das crianças era um deles e ficou ainda mais perturbado.
- Patrick foi bastante rápido e conseguiu pará-lo.

- Este homem parece ter passado por maus momentos.. vc sabe o q aconteceu com ele?*


----------



## Tagore (Oct 17, 2003)

Artan, com um olhar sério e fixo para Sty:

- Eu nunca vi esse homem na minha vida. Guardas, levantem-no do chão.

Os guardas pegam o homem pelos braços e o levantam, ainda o segurando.


----------



## Tagore (Oct 17, 2003)

Artan, com um olhar sério e fixo para Sty:

- Eu nunca vi esse homem na minha vida. Guardas, levantem-no do chão.

Os guardas pegam o homem pelos braços e o levantam, ainda o segurando.


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 18, 2003)

...Duorin tem um dejaveau...

- Artan, não parece nada de mais. Só mais um pobre coitado, que em suas perturbações, fez más escolhas. Sinto por tudo. Pelo menos ninguém se feriu.

(Jonas por mim tudo bem. O lance é que pode dar mais trabalho pra vc eu acho. Nem sempre vai poder rolar os dados direito por exemplo, quando alguém tiver mais de um ataque sacou?)


----------



## Tagore (Oct 20, 2003)

(pros ataques vcs que rolam... só tava perguntando das iniciativas mesmo)


----------



## Tagore (Oct 20, 2003)

Artan:
- Guardas levem esse homem para um dos postos de atendimento que logo mandarei alguém verificar isso. Não o perca de vista. Fiquem sempre com um de vcs perto dele!

E voltando-se para vcs,
- Vamos! Já é tarde!
Enquanto andam, Artan pergunta:
- O que pretendem fazer agora?


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 20, 2003)

*Ao Artan com muito amor...(?)*

- Meu caro Artan, esperamos conseguir comunicação com os elfos. Tentaremos pacificamente e com a permissão deles, adentrar em seu reino. Assim, reportarei a eles o que está acontecendo e verificarei tbm se eles sabem das pessoas que resolveram atacar sua cidade, afinal lembro-me de ter visto elfos lá nas ruínas. Não conseguir entrar não está em meus planos.

- Terei felizmente (sorrio para Sty e Patrick) ao meu lado esses bravos aventureiros que também procuram a paz! Assim teremos mais chances de estabelcermos a paz nestas terras.


----------



## Patrick (Oct 24, 2003)

- Sim, espero levar paz para todos eles...desde que eles nos deixem entrar - fala patrick enquanto esfrega o punho na mão, por ter batido no cara com a mão a está massageando...hehehe


----------



## Tagore (Oct 24, 2003)

Artan responde:

- Muito bem. Boa sorte para vocês, amigos! Só não esperem ser tão bem recebidos pelos elfos...

Vcs vão até os portões e Artan manda os guardas trazerem suas armas, objetos e o cavalo de Sty, com água e suprimentos para serem conservados.

- A partir de agora nós nos separamos definitivamente! Desejo-lhes boa sorte e não pretendo intervir no seus caminhos! Só peço que, quando passarem por algumas das vilas próximas à floresta, não façam muita desordem. Afinal, na maioria delas não há tanta proteção como temos aqui, mas talvrez, nesses tempos, mais desconfiança. Não acredito que nos veremos tão em breve, contudo se isso ocorrer não esquecerei do que fizeram.

Artan cumprimenta Sty e Duorin e se volta para Patrick:
- Percebi hj que não está nada satisfeito, Patrick. Ainda sim, essas palavras valem para todos vcs!
e estende o braço para cumprimentar Patrick.
- Adeus.

------------CONVERSA LIVRE-----------
--------O QUE VCS FAZEM?????---------


----------



## Patrick (Oct 24, 2003)

Patrick cumprimenta Artan e diz:
- Não, hoje estou bem feliz na verdade - fala Patrick enquanto respira o ar do laod de fora da cidade e massageia sua mão qeu deu o murro de novo enquanto sorri.


----------



## Patrick (Oct 24, 2003)

- Bem amigos, vamos entaum?


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 26, 2003)

*Bie Artan!!*

- Até mais ver Artan. Espero do fundo do coração das florestas e montanhas que habitam meu espírito, que um dia poderemos nos falar sem toda essa guerra nos cercando.

Fomos.


----------



## sty (Oct 27, 2003)

*Vambora*

*- Até mais amigo. E como Duorin falou, espero q nos encontremos em tempos melhores... com certeza eles viram!!

- Obrigado por tudo!*

_Fomos..._


----------



## Patrick (Oct 27, 2003)

FOMOS IN FACTO PRO BONO 

* Patrick vai melhorando de humor quanto mais longe fica da cidade e assim qeu não a avistar mais começa a assobiar


----------



## Tagore (Oct 28, 2003)

fomos para onde?

Continua livre


----------



## Patrick (Oct 28, 2003)

* Nós vamos para a cidade dos ELFOS, Elfos são criaturinahs mágicas normalmente de orelha pontudas que estão em guerra com a cidade do Artan. Sacou?


----------



## Tagore (Oct 29, 2003)

e pra que lado o Patrick acha que essa cidadezinha fica?
posso rolar um d8 pra escolher a direção que ele vai andar até chegar lá?


----------



## Patrick (Oct 29, 2003)

...

* Patrick consulta seu mapa e procura a direção.


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 29, 2003)

(Ou gente, o Duorin está guiando ué?)
Duorin se inclina pra ver o mapa com curiosidade.
- Belo mapa Patrick!
Olhando para a direção da cidade dos elfos diz:
- O que vcs acham meus amigos, de irmos todos de forma mais rápida? Como da outra vez? Talvez até mais rápido quem sabe...

E fica olhando na direção de forma pensativa.


----------



## Patrick (Oct 30, 2003)

- É um belo mapa...apenas não sei se nele tem essa tal de cidade dos elfos... Você escolha o melhor caminho...


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 30, 2003)

- Algum de vcs têm problema com altura?


----------



## sty (Oct 30, 2003)

*Vamo logo!!*

*- Não, Duorin. Qto mais rápido melhor!*


----------



## Tagore (Oct 30, 2003)

Duorin olha para a mão de Patrick, que está com os braços abertos, mas não vê nada.


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 30, 2003)

*De Duorin para Griffon!!!*

- Então pra segurança de vcs, seguren-se nos pêlos está bem, mas não muito forte. Hahahaha...
Duorin ri da própria piada.

Então da forma de Duorin, penas que se parecem pêlos dourados aparecem em sua pele, e garras substituem suas mãos, que crescem junto com seus pés.
Ao final do processo, uma criatura alada de uns quatro metros de altura com asas que refletem a luz do sol, se agacha estendendo uma de suas asas e espera com suas penas balançando ao vento.
Um pio misturado a um rugido se perde na planície.


----------



## Illuminae (Oct 30, 2003)

(Carai, ces tao trash hein? hihihiohoho)


----------



## Tagore (Oct 30, 2003)

Sugiro que vcs olhem o esboço que foi feito na terra por Artan no início do jogo e decidam um pouco mais precisamente a direção a tomar.

Está na página 1 do thread. (estou levando em conta que faz mais de um ano! lembrei na hora certa!)


----------



## Tagore (Oct 31, 2003)

*falando sério*

Vcs não tem muita idéia da região além do que conversaram com Artan. Duorin, por ter algum conhecimento de geografia, sabe algo mais, mas nenhum de vcs já andou por essas regiões antes. Como vcs viram no esboço, a área de floresta parece bem grande e, como eu não preciso repetir pra vcs, vcs não sabem onde fica a "cidadezinha das criaturas de orelha pontuda". Por isso, não digam simplesmente "estamos indo" e nem inventem coisas ("olhei meu mapa" foi foda, Daniel. Parece que tá querendo sacanear o jogo).

------Só precisam definir, em relação ao castelo, por que lado vão seguir-------


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 31, 2003)

*Decidindo*

( Aí galera, por mim vamos todos para a floresta seguindo o caminho das ruínas parece mais direto. Estou falando assim por que neguim já bagunçou tudo. Todos de acordo?)


----------



## sty (Oct 31, 2003)

(Concordo André ou Duorin)...

*- Concordo Duorin, vamos seguir o caminho das ruínas então!*


----------



## Patrick (Nov 2, 2003)

( A Jonas vai se ferrar cara...tipo...meu personagem é um viajante que tem um mapa de fato. Você em nenhum momento mencionou que a cidade era escondida ou secreta ou desconhecida. Nós nunca sairiamos da cidade sem perguntar por issos e não soubéssemos. Mas já que VC resolveu sacanear dizendo que a parada naum é de nosso conhecimento, irei interpretar de acorod e depois não reclama)

- Não concordo. Não irei viajar por vários dias se você não tem nem idéia de como chegar lá. Eu não tenho idéia. Por que não voltamos para a cidade e perguntamos ao simpático Artan o caminho ou se alguém sabe? Não seria tolo de nossa parte ir em direção ao totalmente desconhecido?


----------



## Tagore (Nov 3, 2003)

Daniel, não quero alongar essa discussão, mas o fato é que eu alertei vcs para verificarem o caminho antes e ninguém se preocupou. Vcs poderiam falar tranquilamente comigo pelo ICQ esses detalhes, se seus personagens conhecem a região, etc... O único conhecimento que o Patrick tinha era da localização da Grande Cidade, para onde ele ia no início da aventura.

André, a noção que o Duorin tem é a direção da floresta, do castelo, de algumas vilas, das colinas dos anões, etc. Ele nunca andou realmente por essa região.


----------



## Patrick (Nov 3, 2003)

(Beleza, como eu disse, não irei alongar discussão, apenas irei agir como meu personagem em frente a um desitno que naum conhece...ele naum irá até saber para onde iremos)


----------



## Tagore (Nov 3, 2003)

(Tudo bem. Eu só tava esperando que vcs tivessem feito isso antes. Mas tendo idéia ou não do caminho, ele não conhece o destino que os espera.)

----------INTERPRETANDO--------------
(Duorin sugere seguir pelo caminho das ruínas, Sty concorda, Patrick quer voltar. Qual a decisão final de vcs?)
----------INTERPRETANDO--------------


----------



## Duorin III (Nov 3, 2003)

*Aiai.......*

(galera, o que rolou foi mais que trash, foi horrível. Não vou desfazer ação de personagem por mau entendimento. Sua ação fica.) 
- O Duorin continua tranformado em Griffon esperando o Patrick.


----------



## sty (Nov 7, 2003)

_- Subo no griffon (Duorin) e espero Patrick._


----------



## Patrick (Nov 7, 2003)

(Cara eu não estou entendendo nada do que resultou, que ações foram canceladas ou não e o que tá rolando...tudo que farei agora será na incrível inércia para não travar o jogo)

*Patrick sobe no griffon e segura bem aonde der


----------



## Tagore (Nov 10, 2003)

Vcs decidem seguir para a floresta pelo caminho na direção das ruínas. Duorin se transforma em um Griffon e vcs sobem e vão. A noção que vcs tem do caminho ainda é aquela que eu falei anteriormente (post do dia 31/10), salvo algumas coisas que eu possa dizer pelo ICQ.

---------Vcs estão voando.-------CONTINUA----------


----------



## Duorin III (Nov 10, 2003)

*Flying*

("I want to get away! I want to get away! I want to FLY AWAAAAAAAAAYYYYYY!!!!! Yeah!! Yeah ! Yeyeah!!"
Leny Cravitz)


----------



## Tagore (Nov 12, 2003)

O dia está silencioso e vcs observam na vista abaixo,  um cenário com pouca vegetação e o chão da estrada de terra vermelha e seca ao lado da mata rasteira verde. Muitas núvens se espalham no céu escuro com um sol fraco de luz opaca coberta pelas núvens. Começa a escurecer cedo e a noite parece que vai cair rápido. Duorin já começa a sentir o cansaço e vcs todos sentem a fome bater em seus estômagos.

-----O que vcs fazem?---
-----LIVRE------

-----------------
(Desculpe a demora! Estive participando do Fórum Social Brasileiro esses dias e meu pai também estava aqui! Por isso demorei! Tenho que já avisar outra coisa tb! Vou viajar para Paracatu amanhã e volto no sábado. Então só vou poder ver o jogo no início da próxima semana! Enquanto isso concluam o que vão fazer. A viagem é mais lenta por causa do peso. Devido à um outro detalhe que passou, vou supor que o Sty deixou o cavalo na cidade! Falou!)


----------



## Duorin III (Nov 14, 2003)

*Pernoite*

(_Carrying Capacity: A light load for a griffon is up to 300 pounds; a medium load, 301–600 pounds; and a heavy load, 601–900 pounds_; ou seja Jonas, ele carrega no máximo 400 Kg aproximadamente. Sua velocidade é 30 pés andando e 80 voando (average))

Me parece que a geografia do lugar é plana, não deu pra sacar Jonas. Desço em algum lugar qualquer e espero os dois descerem. E me destransformo para Duorin.


----------



## Patrick (Nov 14, 2003)

*Patrick come e assim que duorin quiser continua viagem


----------



## sty (Nov 17, 2003)

_Desço do Griffon._
*- Obrigado pela carona Duorin.
- Assim q tivermos descansados podemos continuar!*
_Me afasto um pouco, sento n chão e pego algumas rações na minha mochila. 
Faço uma pequena oração antes de comer.
As rações brilham por 1 segundo...
Como e guardo as q sobrarem._


----------



## Patrick (Nov 17, 2003)

- Sty, porque sua comida brilhou?


----------



## sty (Nov 17, 2003)

*- Ela foi abençoada...*


----------



## Patrick (Nov 17, 2003)

- hummm... ela foi abençoada...legal..e qual a diferença entre a comida abençoada e a não abençoada? - pergunta Patrick verdadeiramente curioso.


----------



## Duorin III (Nov 18, 2003)

- Não precisa agradecer Sty. Isto não foi um favor. É bem provável que EU agradeça à vcs no fim das contas...

Duorin puxa da roupa um pouco de ração.
- Patrick, vc aceitaria um pouco deste humilde alimento? Não é iluminado, mas ainda é comida!
Duorin brinca de novo, sorrindo para os dois.


----------



## Patrick (Nov 18, 2003)

- Não é necessário Duorin, eu trago comida comigo. Também não é iluminado. Mas ainda não entendi, quala diferença?


----------



## Tagore (Nov 18, 2003)

Começa a escurecer. Em pouco tempo vcs precisarão de alguma luz.


----------



## Duorin III (Nov 19, 2003)

*Luz!!*

Duorin olha para o céu e pronuncia algumas palavras em algum tipo de língua antiga, e estendendo seu braço para cima, produz uma chama em suas mãos, enquanto que na outra, surje uma tocha, e com o fogo de suas mãos, ele a acende.

Então, cavuca na terra um buraco com sua espada e enfica a tocha lá, mantendo-a em pé.

- Bem, nào é uma fogueira, mas acho que por hora vai nos resolver a falta de luz.
- Pois então. Como ficarão os turnos? Eu gostaria de ser o primeiro se os senhores não se importarem. Como somos três, acho que três horas para cada um fica de bom tamanho.
- Se algum de vcs tiver outra idéia, estou aberto a ouvir.

Duorin se senta de pernas cruzadas e os olha com o sorrizo simpático de sempre, apoiando seu queixo nas mãos.


----------



## sty (Nov 20, 2003)

Patrick said:
			
		

> - Não é necessário Duorin, eu trago comida comigo. Também não é iluminado. Mas ainda não entendi, quala diferença?



_Olho para Patrick e Duorin com um ar bem tranquilo e sorrindo falo:[I/]
*- É como se essa comida fosse nova e demorasse mais para se deteriorar... apenas isto...


- Eu faço o último turno.*

Tento achar um local por perto mais plano para descansar..._


----------



## Illuminae (Nov 21, 2003)

*A Apariçãum!*



			
				sty said:
			
		

> _Olho para Patrick e Duorin com um ar bem tranquilo e sorrindo falo:[I/]
> *- É como se essa comida fosse nova e demorasse mais para se deteriorar... apenas isto...*_



_Artan aparece do nada, bem vago mesmo, e diz:_


*POW, então essa raçaum abençoada é igualzinha a uma raçãum de viagem normal!!! Que super fantástico!! *
*Dráuzio Varella!!*

_Ai vai embora, bem jonas-like mesmo..._


----------



## Patrick (Nov 21, 2003)

- Já que Sty já impôs que ele faria o último turno eu faço o segundo. E quanto à comida...ela deteriora mais devagar? Mas você não vai comê-la?

(fora do jogo: maurício vai torrar paciência de outro, se não vai jogar vai cagar no mato)


----------



## Illuminae (Nov 21, 2003)

**



			
				Patrick 
(fora do jogo: maurício vai torrar paciência de outro said:
			
		

> LOL!


----------



## Duorin III (Nov 21, 2003)

*Patrick menino maroto*

- Patrick...
- Sujiro que descanssem, pois bem cedo acordaremos para uma viajem mais demorada.


----------



## Tagore (Nov 27, 2003)

(Estou viajando daqui a pouco... mas deu um tempinho pra passar aqui!)

A noite passa sem problemas. Vcs continuam a viagem da mesma forma (se ninguém sugerir mudanças).
No final da tarde desse dia, pela previsão de tempo de Duorin, já devem avistar os muros das ruínas. (Para adiantar) Como pretendem seguir a partir de lá? (discutam.)

---------------------------- (FALOU) -------


----------



## Duorin III (Nov 28, 2003)

*Estamos voando, então....*

- Olhe amigos, não precisamos passar perto deste lugar. Farei um vôo mais alto por cima das nuvens. (tem nuvens jonas?)
(se não tiver nuvens no céu, o Duorin só dará a idéia de passar mais alto que o normal.)

- Olhe só estamos indo voando por que é mais rápido. Mas se algum de vcs não estiver gostando da viajem do jeito que está indo, podemos ir por terra. Só aviso que estamos contra o tempo, e precisamos chegar lá o mais rápido possível. Eu não reclamo, pois adoro cavalgar nos ventos de Ehlonna!!


----------



## Patrick (Dec 2, 2003)

- O mais rápido, o melhor.


----------



## Tagore (Dec 3, 2003)

Vcs chegam próximo a cidade no final do dia. O sol permanece no horizonte por tempo suficuente para atravessarem as ruínas. Duorin, guiando vcs, sobe alto acima das núvens, mas ainda pode-se observar a terra lá embaixo. Do alto e distante, vcs podem imaginar a grandiosidade e a riqueza que um dia essa grande cidade, que hoje está em completa ruína, representou. Os muros altos são a única coisa que se mantém parcialmente inteira. As torres de guarda, as casas e o castelo, tudo misturado aos escombros, que hoje se tornaram refúgio de indivíduos inclinados para o mau e um lugar de reprodução de criaturas e seres anômalos. Pouco se percebe do esplendor das grandes estátuas e monumentos, representado deuses e heróis antigos...

É possível ver grandes estradas e passagens pelos quatro lados da cidade, que de perto não se identificava mais pela quantidade de mato e destroços. 

Depois das fronteiras da muralha, seguindo reto pela estrada que vcs vieram, há uma grande depressão, que forma um grande vale. (olhem o desenho... só uma noção: é o vale embaixo e em cima os muros da cidade)
Começa a escurecer e vcs notam alguns pequenos focos de luz nas ruínas que já começam ficar para trás. A estrada se interrompe no início do vale e bem a frente, na parte plana, vcs vêem uma grande área negra. Do alto e com a luz do sol já bem fraca, vcs conseguem ver apenas uma grande mancha escura que se extende em todas as direções, sem atingir a parte de cima do vale. Não dá para identificar o que há lá embaixo nessas condições.


----------------- O QUE VCS FAZEM? --------------


----------



## Duorin III (Dec 3, 2003)

*Speakless*

O Girffon passa por cima mantendo a altura, como se aquilo não existisse.
Ele continua sua trajetória.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 4, 2003)

*patrick se abstém...nem dá importância


----------



## Tagore (Dec 4, 2003)

Vcs continuam por uma longa distância até escurecer plenamente. Um pouco antes disso vcs avistam  a frente a mancha negra diminuindo, ficando mais clara e a floresta, que se levanta como um mar. (lembrem-se que vcs estão bem no alto e está escuro... por isso não dá pra ver detalhes de nada)

--------------OQVF?-------------------


----------



## Duorin III (Dec 4, 2003)

Duorin vai procurar por uma clarera à +ou- meio kilômetro da escuridão pra dentro da floresta, ou um espaço razoável para o pouso. O que aparecer primeiro.
(Spot do Griffon 11 + 18 dado)


----------



## Tagore (Dec 5, 2003)

Há um espaço à esquerda de vcs entrando uns 50 metros na floresta que dá pra pousar bem. Há um espaço entre a parte negra e o início das árvores e da floresta, que olhando mais de perto parece formar uma trilha que segue lateralmente entre a floresta e a parte escura. (Ver desenho. O circulozinho é a parte pra pousar.)

-----------------LIVRE-------------------
(Decidam se vão parar para descansar ou o que vão fazer... turnos, luzes, comida, etc..)

(((Foi mal de novo galera!! Vou viajar amanhã de novo... Agora pra Porto Seguro para um encontro nacional de economia... Mas antes, como não poderia deixar de ser, vamos aproveitar umas praias, né! Vou ficar uma semana lá! Se tiver algum computador eu tento entrar! Depois, fico mais uma semana aqui e de volta pra Brasília lá pelo dia 20, quando podemos jogar ao vivo!)))
FALOU!!!


----------



## Patrick (Dec 5, 2003)

OFF: de boa  sem pressa Jonas, quando vc avisa,d e boa


----------



## Duorin III (Dec 7, 2003)

(Relaxa Jonas!! Enjoy the life!!)

Duorin ainda como Griffon, pousa na clarera no meio da floresta. Se abaixa oferecendo ajuda na hora de decer. Tendo seus companheiros decido, ele alça vôo, mas ficando de perto à uns 15 metros do chão, e dando voltas ainda na área da clarera sem sair dela, ele procura aproximação eminente.
(Spot 11 + 13 dado)


----------



## Tagore (Dec 15, 2003)

Duorin não percebe nada se aproximando ao redor da clareira. Apenas as árvores balançando no vento e fazendo algum barulho de folhas se arrastando umas nas outras.


----------



## Duorin III (Dec 15, 2003)

O griffon pousa ao lado de seus amigos. Ele se transforma em Duorin e diz:
- Acho que vamos ter uma noite tranqüila. Podem dormir que quando chegar a hora do seu turno(me dirijo para quem for o próximo, não me lembro da ordem), eu o acordarei.

Duorin espera em pé seus companheiros se deitarem sob o véu da noite.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 15, 2003)

* Patrick faz o seu turno de vigília que é o segundo e após ele acorda Sty...(tipo, a gente vai ter que faz o dia a dia da viagem mesmo?)


----------



## Tagore (Dec 15, 2003)

(como assim? quer que eu decida o caminho pra vcs? e que eu diga onde vão dormir? Não vejo a lógica da pergunta, sendo que vcs não estão fazendo o dia a dia, mas apenas estão parando onde não posso tomar uma decisão simples por vcs.)

--------------------------------

A noite está bem fria e um vento gélido passa por vcs balançando os galhos das árvores e fazendo as folhas chacoalharem como se algo estivesse passando por elas. Apesar disso, tudo a volta está silencioso e escuro (estou considerando que vcs fizeram uma pequena fogueira ou algo do tipo, a não ser que algum de vcs não queira fazer). Não se ouve nada mais além das folhas balançando.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 15, 2003)

(Não Jonas, narre hora por hora, saber em que angulação exata iremos voar, varre exatamente cada vento a cada 5 metros de viagem. Fala sério cara, quantas vezes já jogamos e rolou aquele: 5 dias depois... ou no terceiro dia quem está fazendo o turno tal... vê tal coisa)

* Patrick espera virar o dia e sobe em duorin em forma de ave gigantesca para ir rumo à próxima parada num four seasons


----------



## Tagore (Dec 16, 2003)

(((Eu não queria parar o jogo para discussões como essa, mas vamos lá mais uma vez. Desculpa Daniel, mas nós não estamos nos entendendo. Olhá só: vcs estão indo para um lugar que nunca foram antes, passando por partes IMPORTANTES do jogo e da história da região pela qual vcs estão andando, enfim, por coisas que vão influenciar a aventura e os caminhos dos seus personagens. Tente prestar mais atenção no cenário e nos detalhes! Se tiver que pular cinco dias e não tiver problemas eu pulo, mas definitivamente não é o caso. Agora mesmo vc está querendo apressar o jogo e está atropelando uma ação que está acontecendo com o Duorin durante a noite. Espere eu dizer que passou o dia para vcs escolherem o caminho que vão seguir.)))

--- Por sinal, ninguém sentiu a falta da figura que eu falei... Deu um pau e a figura não entrou. Vou colocar de novo. Se não lembra, releiam o post. ---


----------



## Tagore (Jan 28, 2004)

Tirando (?) as teias.

Eu não queria que isso acontecesse, mas o jogo acabou ficando parado esse tempo todo... mais de um mês.
Saí de férias e voltei ainda sem resolver algumas pendências e só agora tudo está se estabilizando de novo.

Bom, por equanto o jogo fica pausado mesmo e veremos o que Deus dará... Estou colocando essa mensagem mais em respeito a vcs e por um diálogo aberto, pois não quero só deixar no vazio.

Falou,
Jonas


----------



## Duorin III (Feb 6, 2004)

Jonas vc é o mestre. Quando decidir continuar, veremos se o pessoal vai estar com vontade de continuar se é isto que está querendo saber. Simples.


----------



## sty (Feb 12, 2004)

Duorin III said:
			
		

> Jonas vc é o mestre. Quando decidir continuar, veremos se o pessoal vai estar com vontade de continuar se é isto que está querendo saber. Simples.




Concordo...

Qdo puder volte... ando meio sem tempo tbém...
Abraço à todos!

Davi


----------

